#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-02
* lamont grumbles at fabbione for not closing bugs when he uploads
<zul> yay ttp://ehlo.org/~kay/gitweb.pl?project=linux-2.6&action=log&view_back=86400
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:zul] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ stable: kernel-debian--pre35--2.6.10 playground: kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.90 | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://ehlo.org/~kay/gitweb.pl?project=linux-2.6&action=log&view_back=86400 | http://pbx.mine.nu/artwork/036-lolwhat-linux-sarojin.gif
<kylem> this git stuff is so confusing.
<zul> yeah it is..
<kylem> 400 messages left to read in that maildir :\
<zul> gah?
<kylem> the git mailing list is pretty high traffic, heh, explains why linux-kernel is so quiet these days
<zul> git changes?
<kylem> no, the git devel list
<zul> ah..
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> 12rc3 is out :/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:fabbione] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ stable: kernel-debian--pre35--2.6.10 playground: kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91 | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:fabbione] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ stable: kernel-debian--pre35--2.6.10 playground: kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91 | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | orig/diff/dsc at the usual place
<jbailey> fabbione: Do we keep broken builds on the buildds like Debian does sometimes?
<jbailey> glibc on i386 failed with a whacked error message that I don't understand
<fabbione> jbailey: yes.. we still need lamont for it
<jbailey> Cool.  I won't try and reproduce it here, then.  All I need is the config.log from the build.  It's complaining that gcc-3.3 isn't happy.
<fabbione> i am this -><- close to explode
<zul> fabbione: how come?
<fabbione> because rc3 compiles half and a half
<fabbione> 23293728 things to do
<fabbione> and 0 time left
<zul> ah..
<lamont> jbailey: purge=always
<fabbione> ok.. now it builds everywhere
<fabbione> lamont: 2.6.11.91 .. needs hppa love :)
<lamont> .90 got uploaded?
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> 2.6.12rc3 is out
<lamont> ah, .91 is rc3?
<fabbione> i am updating the configs all over
<fabbione> but if i got them right, they should be ok for hppa already
<lamont> cool
<lamont> however there's a fair chance that the diffs don't apply
<fabbione> remember the usal trick of the diff.gz .dsc
<fabbione> and then replace debian/ ;)
<zul> orig can be gotten at the same place?
<zul> hmmm....that directed at me? :)
<fabbione> zul: usual place..
<fabbione> people.u.c/~fabbione/
<zul> getting them now
<fabbione> ok i am off while the buildds will finish to munge the kernel
<fabbione> cya later
<fabbione> i386 configs are already updated btw
<lamont> fabbione: hppa love may have to happen after I get off the plane - much of today will be spent getting everything together to fly, etc, etc.
<lamont> plane leaves in about 9.5 hours
<fabbione> lamont: i am not going to upload anyway
<fabbione> i had some kind of bad feeling upgrading the kernel on a hoary box today
<fabbione> so i want to restest everything.. that means after UDU
<zul> gah?
<fabbione> zul: it didn't complain about an old version of initrd.tools, when i explecitly declared a versioned depends
<zul> ah ok
<fabbione> that means leaving the system unbootable
<zul> that isnt good at all :)
<fabbione> right
<fabbione> i am off for a while
<fabbione> i might pass by later
<lamont> fabbione: and besides, cvs.parisc-linux.org is down right now
<jbailey> lamont: Ah well, thanks.
<jbailey> Cool, got my travel insurrance.
<jbailey> Now I need power adaptors, clean clothing, a sticker for mako, and mapple syrop for infinity.
<zul> jbailey: just go to loblaws for mapple syrub :)
<zul> damn dyslexia
* lamont pokes jbailey, points at /msg
<zul> heh you said poke
<jbailey> zul: Yup, and mec for the power adaptors.
<jbailey> zul: I just reconfirmed my flights, meals, etc.
<fabbione> amd64 configs updated
<jbailey> Interesting, when I ran time on my test glibc build, the user time is greater than the real time. =)
<fabbione> eeheh
<jbailey> I'm guess it's not SMP friendly. =)
<fabbione> http://www.plug-pray.org/
<fabbione> ahahaha
<fabbione> jbailey: what is a simple way to debug the libc6 resolver?
<jbailey> gcc-3.3 [!ia64 !powerpc !amd64]  | gcc-3.4 [!ia64] , gcc-3.4 (>= 3.4.3-6ubuntu1) [ia64] ,
<fabbione> i was trying to spot the ipv6 problem
<fabbione> but the changes are way more complicated than expected
<jbailey> fabbione: Honestly, printf.
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> not even that RESDEBUG ?
<jbailey> Because you can't build glibc without optimisation, it's usually less grief to do incremental compiles than walk it though gdb.
<jbailey> Is that build-dep line enough to make sure that amd64 has gcc-3.4 on the system?
<fabbione> jbailey: hmmmmm
<jbailey> fabbione: It depends if RESDEBUG is actually granular enough for you.  I don't think it gives you line numbers and such.
<fabbione> gcc-3.3 [i386, sparc,hppa] , gcc-3.4 [amd64] , gcc-3.4 (>= 3.4.3-6ubuntu1) [ia64] ,
<jbailey> 'kay, better to make it clear I guess.
<fabbione> i hate triple negations :)
<jbailey> No commas between the arch's it looks like.
<jbailey> Well, off she goes.
<fabbione> jbailey: how hard can it be to get a crosscompiler to build sparc on amd64?
<fabbione> only to build the kernel
<fabbione> so something extremely monolitich and static
<fabbione> later...
<fabbione> i forgot i need to go shopping
<jbailey> fabbione: Cross compilers are usually pretty easy now.  There's several scripts out there that all you need to do is put a few pieces in the right palce and hit 'go'
<jbailey> I think the package you want is called 'toolcahin-source'
<kylem> toolchain-source rarely works. :\
<kylem> i've tried several times to build x86->{hppa,mips} compilers with it, and failed, recently
<fabbione> I HATE PPC
<fabbione> where is the ppc porter?
<fabbione> T-Bone??
<fabbione> T-None: weren't you supposed to do ppc work?
<T-Bone> fabbione: i beg your pardon?
<fabbione> you said you wanted to hack around on ppc...
<fabbione> right?
<fabbione> since i hate ppc.. from deep inside myself...
<T-Bone> i said i could
<fabbione> isn't the right time to start?
<T-Bone> why?
<fabbione> because it's the only troublemaker arch with FTBFS one on top of eachoterh
<T-Bone> eachoterh?
<T-Bone> fabbione: i *thought* that ppc was *officialy* supported?
<fabbione> eachother
<T-Bone> fabbione: which means people are *paid* to get it to work. Am I wrong?
<fabbione> T-Bone: so? it still needs love.. it's not like the kernel builds automatically because the arch is *supported*
<fabbione> yes you are wrong :)
<fabbione> it still a community kernel
* T-Bone is having hard time matching "support" and "noone paid for it" :P
<T-Bone> fabbione: you're good at reading webpage, right?
<T-Bone> fabbione: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeamTasks
<T-Bone> (which isn't up to date since i've droped ia64, but that's another story)
<fabbione> that's probably because you are french as svenl 
<fabbione> and i thought you were both 2 patriots
<T-Bone> fabbione: i'm quite certain that if you take it on that tone, i'll show you my biggest finger...
<fabbione> ahhah
<fabbione> that'
<fabbione> that'd be cool :)
<T-Bone> you finger perv :P
<T-Bone> anywayz, i might give it a shot, but probably not before this week end. I've got a couple of urgent things to deal with before
<fabbione> brain cancer?
<dilinger> hm, there's 2.6.12rc3
<fabbione> are you losing your penis?
<T-Bone> no. I don't have a brain
<fabbione> dilinger: yeah.. 2.6.11.91.. see /T
<fabbione> :)
<T-Bone> and i'm hung like a horse, no problem that side either
<zul> T-Bone: a minature horse?
<fabbione> dilinger: that's why i am pissed.. each release PPC is a FTBFSorama
<T-Bone> zul: even a miniature one would do. If you've never seen a horse's prick, you should take a look. It usually sizes in meters
<T-Bone> :P
<zul> T-Bone: there is a horsefly as well ;)
<T-Bone> lol
<T-Bone> you idiot ;)
<zul> which makes you very very very small..:)
<zul> besides its not the size its the girth
<T-Bone> zul: when you've got both, you're the ladies' king. So far, I'm not very worried about that topic. Besides, I tend to think that it's usually those who talk about it who have a problem with it, neh, fabbione ? :)
<T-Bone> BWAHAHAHA
<zul> ouch...burn..
<fabbione> i didn't talk about the size of your penis :)
<T-Bone> lol
<T-Bone> that's the worse excuse I've ever heard ;)
<fabbione> as you can re-read above... i have been pretty silent
<T-Bone> you nonetheless started it
<T-Bone> Freud would consider that as a *big clue*
<T-Bone> ;)
<T-Bone> (but he was German. That doesn't help ;)
* T-Bone ducks!
<zul> uh...he was austrian
<T-Bone> true. I might americanize myself, thinking it's the same ;o)
* T-Bone ducks even quicker
<fabbione> no.. i didn't start the topic of size
<fabbione> READ AGAIN
<T-Bone> you started the dick-topic
<fabbione> only that you were losing it, together with your brain cancer...
<T-Bone> you said i was losing something dear to me, i replied telling that given how it's hung, there was no risk that i might loose it, and then zul hopped on the size topic
<fabbione> so as you can see
<T-Bone> that was your first mistake: i can't have a brain cancer: i don't have a fuckin brain :)
<fabbione> i didn't start the size topic
<T-Bone> you initiated the whole topic, as usual when the discussion goes between the legs. Might be your Italian big-mouth blood waking up ;)
<fabbione> T-Bone: be careful.. the day that your penis will fall down (due to its huge size) might jump back straight in your butt
<T-Freud> hmm, I see another fabbione-sex-fantasy emerging
<T-Freud> this guy is really wicked. He needs a cure ;)
<fabbione> that happens when you spend too much time with french guys around
<T-Freud> compulsory xenophobia
<T-Freud> severe case
<T-Freud> Nurse, please strap him carefully, we're taking him to the nearest psychiatric hospital. It's an emergency :P
<zul> wont someone please think of the chidren
<T-Bone> zul: you mean *his*? Damn. If he multiplies, Earth is in danger ;o)
<zul> i got involved now im uninvolving myself :)
<T-Bone> lol
<T-Bone> you've got a paper asshole (newly learnt swear, thx jbailey ;)
<zul> mmm....girl guide cookies
<fabbione> goodie..
<fabbione> we have debs for 2.6.12rc3
<fabbione> on all arches except hppa
<T-Bone> lol
<zul> with unionfs for ppc?
<fabbione> cya lamont-away 
<fabbione> zul: that's a gcc problem
<zul> ah
<fabbione> jbailey: did you upload a new version libc6 already???
* fabbione stops the current build
<lamont-away> fabbione: ubuntu3 is there
* lamont-away really gets out the door to run errands
<jbailey> fabbione: Yeah sorry.  Had to fix amd64 and i386 build fuckage.
<fabbione> lamont-away: cya at UDU :)
<fabbione> jbailey: ENOPROBLEM :)
<fabbione> jbailey: everything that was builded up till now is ccached
<fabbione> no big loss
<fabbione> i added an nfs ccache export of 20GB
<fabbione> if it gets full.. we will enlarge it :)
<fabbione>                        20G  2.9G   16G  16% /opt/sparcbuildd/chroots/jb-breezy/home/sparcbuildd/.ccache
<fabbione> we already have 3GB of cache.. all good.. all good :)
<jbailey> Ooo, I wonder if stuff from jb-breezy shouldn't be cached... 
<jbailey> I was hoping between gcc-3.3 and 3.4...
<fabbione> why not?
<fabbione> jbailey: ccache is very clever
<fabbione> don't worry..
<jbailey> Is it?  a'ight.
<fabbione> it recognizes a lot of things
<fabbione> to be sure that the cache is valid or not
<jbailey> Must call cab in 10 minutes to get to airport.  Need anything before I go? =)
<zul> ill be sure not to call customs on you :)
<fabbione> jbailey: have fun.. cya in Sydney
<zul> bastards! :)
<Mithrandir> see you, jeff
* T-Bone gets to answer Mithrandir ;)
* T-Bone runs some errands, hopes lamont-away will hop by before leaving for UDU
<fabbione> T-Bone: doubt... he is already on the way there
<T-Bone> ah
<T-Bone> shite
<zul> i guess it will be just be me, kyle, and shit for brains holding down the fort while everyone is on the airplane ;)
<zul> and dilinger :)
<T-Bone> who's shit? 8)
<zul> hehe...i think you just answered you own qestion
<kylem> :)
<T-Shit> like that? :)
<T-Shit> zul: i think if you look to your left, you might see my finger through the window 8)
<zul> well if i look to the left all i see is walls 
<T-Shit> try the other left ;)
<zul> still a wall :)
<T-Shit> you're living in a bunker or what? ;)
<zul> no...its an office
<dilinger> zul: heh, i'll be on an airplane too
<zul> you are going to udu as well?
<dilinger> yep
<zul> bastard
<kylem> must be nice to jetset around the world.
<fabbione> kylem: not for 22 hours of flight in a raw
<kylem> fabbione, meh. i'm still jealous.
<zul> il go to the next one
<fabbione> kylem: i am so NOT looking forward to travel 22 hours (pure flight time)
<T-Shit> same here
<kylem> fabbione, take a sleeping pill, heh.
<fabbione> simply because if i can't get an emergency exit seat, i am doomed
<T-Shit> same here
<fabbione> nah.. i can sleep like a baby
<fabbione> that's not the issue
<T-Shit> fabbione: i can't believe we share so many common points ;)
<fabbione> it's my size the problem
<kylem> oh?
<fabbione> T-Shit: i am still better than you.. don't try an escalation
<dilinger> yea, i have no problems sleeping on a plane.. just bugs the fuck out of my ears if i sleep through the descent
<kylem> vertical or horizontal?
<T-Shit> fabbione: lol
<zul> or drink alot of alcohol
<fabbione> last time i was in the US
<T-Shit> kylem: perimetric ;)
<fabbione> i managed to fall asleep before take off
* T-Shit ducks
<kylem> heh.
<fabbione> and they had to wake me up at the arrival
<kylem> whatever.
<zul> i have a tendency to puke on flight stewardess when i fly
<T-Shit> fabbione: lucky bee. A plane is probably the only place i can't sleep
<dilinger> fabbione: heh, that's handy
<fabbione> dilinger: oh yeah
<T-Shit> zul: does that help dating them? ;)
<fabbione> T-Shit: i can sleep everywhere :) 4 years of AirForce did help :)
<dilinger> zul: haha, how many times have you done that?
<fabbione> under the desk.. on an office chair
<zul> T-Shit: not really no
<fabbione> between 2 chairs
<T-Shit> fabbione: lol. I can sleep everwhere *except* in planes (really)
<zul> dilinger: once when i was a kid
<dilinger> oh, ok
<T-Shit> fabbione: i can even sleep eyes open ;)
<fabbione> there...
<fabbione> ppc is updated.. what is missing now...
<zul> dilinger: airitalia flying from nariobi to rome i had a bit of a flu
<fabbione> ah
<fabbione> hppa!
<fabbione> :P
<dilinger> so it's not like you get on the plane, hand the stewardess a smock, and tell her to wear it until you get off the flight :)
* T-Shit cheated teachers that way. They thought I was following the lesson, while i was having a nice nap ;)
<zul> hehe...maybe :)
<kylem> fabbione, what needs to be done?
<fabbione> the best thing is to tell them that you are scared of flying
<T-Shit> tell them you need a baby si(s)t(t)er ;)
<fabbione> kylem: for .11.91 aka 12rc3, i still need to reenable the qla2xxx stuff and a bunch of other drivers...
<kylem> fabbione, i mean for hppa :)
<fabbione> and allign the udebs
<fabbione> kylem: config updates
<kylem> ah.
<fabbione> kylem: and see if the patches we have for hppa are ok
<T-Shit> kylem: hppa builds fine. fabbione is just trying to make a fuss out of nothing ;)
<fabbione> since yesterday they have been updated on top of 12rc2
<fabbione> T-Shit: wanna bet that it won't build if you don't update the config?
<T-Shit> fabbione: of course. But nothing is broken
<fabbione> i have never said it was
<fabbione> read above you little tiny piece of cow-choaked meat
<T-Shit> fabbione: you're so full of me ;)
* kylem should leave packaging stuff to someone else, he just doesn't care anymore.... too much fun hacking drivers.
<T-Shit> BWAHAHAHA!!
<fabbione> T-Shit: that's just mean you are shit...
<T-Shit> kylem: hehehe, you stepped into the Dark Side, Welcome, young padawan ;))
<kylem> this is why debian needs to be closer to ubuntu, so i can just steal your hppa work and upload it.
<fabbione> kylem: yeah.. i have started my way trough real kernel hacking
<T-Shit> fabbione: and that just means you ack what you are ;o))
<fabbione> no.. i ack what you are.. even if inside me
<T-Shit> lol
<T-Shit> filthy lies. Face the truth
<T-Shit> makes me think, I *need* to book planes for OLS
<T-Shit> i guess i'll come for the OLS week only, heh
<zul> suck...i wont be going to ols but ill be in the city
<kylem> heehee, i got one of the random kernel summit invites. (with only one entry in maintainers... :)
<zul> who...we can have a party at my house
<kylem> thank you LASI Harmony...
<T-Shit> kylem: lol. I guess that's why I should claim I'm maintaining some of the shit i wrote ;)
<zul> bbl...need to make a house call
<kylem> T-Shit, any idea when you're going to fly in/out? i asked ajh, but there's no plans for camping yet.
<T-Shit> kylem: i need to check with grant for the administrativia, but my bet is that if there's no camp plans, i'll stick to Grant's feet
<kylem> T-Shit, k. just let me know when to bring the liquor. ;-)
<kylem> (and where:)
<T-Shit> seems pretty poorly organized from HP-side, this year
<T-Shit> hehe ;)
<kylem> T-Shit, taggart's not going, is he?
<T-Shit> dunno. Seems not, else we would have a much better setup already
<kylem> i wonder if bdale is?
<T-Shit> i think so
<T-Shit> need to ask him
<T-Shit> but iirc last time we talked he told me he would
<fabbione> well i am off....
<kylem> cool
<fabbione> weekend starts early this week
<T-Shit> kylem: do you know how long ggg will be off?
<kylem> T-Shit, he only said "a couple days"
<T-Shit> fabbione: you little bastard
<T-Shit> ok
<kylem> fabbione, take care
<kylem> T-Shit, i'm sure he will log on from wireless somehow as usual :)
<fabbione> i might pass by tomorrow
<T-Shit> kylem: most likely ;)
<T-Shit> fabbione: don't bother. Really ;)
* Mithrandir found http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/sigmil/talks/OpenVPN/ the other day.
<Mithrandir> that's kinda coo
<Mithrandir> +l
<fabbione> Mithrandir: somebody was packaging it afaik
<T-Shit> Mithrandir: woohoo, indeed! :)
* T-Shit bookmarks
<Mithrandir> fabbione: just openvpn ?  It's already packaged.  The rest of it is more of a receipe.
<fabbione> ah ok
<Mithrandir> this is basically "how to abuse somebody else's wlan connection without bothering them or you too much"
* T-Shit wanders off for a while, bbl
<fabbione> ahah
* lamont-away finishes packing, heads for the airport.
<zul> later..
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-03
<zul> kylem: what is happening at the next oclug meeting? or is it still to early to ask
<kylem> i don't think it's been announced yet
<fabbione> morning
<kylem> g'evening
<fabbione> yo
<kylem> how was the flight?
<fabbione> i am not going to leave for the next 22 hours :)
<fabbione> i am still sitting at home
<kylem> ohh
<kylem> :)
<fabbione> uuhuhuhu
<fabbione>  /dev/gnbd/test on /mnt type gfs (rw)
* fabbione goes and masturbate very hard!
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-04
<stego> Does anyone have any ideas on how to get around via82cxxx module (or compiled in) hanging the system on boot? It eventually gets loaded later ok, but if I put it at the top of /etc/modules (needed for enabling DMA), I can't boot up!
<jbailey> What do you mean it's needed for DMA?
<jbailey> You can use hdparm to enable DMA.
<jbailey> Or if it's enabling DMA by efault when you do that, perhaps that's why your system's hanging?
<stego> Unless I put via82cxxx at the top, hdparm returns "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" on one drive, and just hangs on the second optical drive.
<stego> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3672 says that DMA is disabled by default on CD-ROM drives though.
<jbailey> Right.  But it sounds like one of your devices doesn't support DMA and the other one is buggy.
<stego> My hdparm.conf is all commented as (as default)
<stego> But both work perfectly well in other distributions though!
<stego> If you're at all interested, I have put my troubles to date up at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28805
<jbailey> I don't really feel like looking at it right now.
<jbailey> (I'm watching the simpsons at the same time)
<stego> Ok. Where should I go for help?
<jbailey> Since you have steps to reproduce and all that, your best bet is proably bugzilla.
<stego> Ok, I will try that. Thanks and enjoy the Simpsons :)
<jbailey> Chuck!
<zul> hye jeff how is it going?
<jbailey> zul: Good.  I survived my flight. =)
<zul> good how is australia?
<jbailey> warm
<zul> bleah...we are suppose to get flurries this wekeend
<jbailey> Seriously?  Ow.
<zul> yeah sucks
<kylem> whiner. ;)
<zul> its my god given right as a canadian
<kylem> heh.
<zul> i went to see the amityville horror tonight with my wife
<kylem> any good? i was going to see downfall, but decided to be lazy isntead\
<zul> it was alright it wasnt really scarey just wants to fuck with your mind..
<kylem> ah.
<zul> my wife is going to have to sleep with the light on though
<kylem> lol.
<jbailey> Angie has that when she watches scary movies.
<zul> last time she did that we saw the grudge
<jbailey> Angie had nightmares after seeing ghostbusters when she was little...
<zul> heh i had nightmares when i saw ET when i was a kid
<jbailey> Angie saw ET for the first time a week ago. =)
<zul> did she have nightmares?
<jbailey> Nope, although I was a bit surprised.
<zul> heh
<zul> bbl
<zul> night
<jbailey> g'n zul
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-05
<zul> hey
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-06
<cc> hi, good morning
<jbailey> Hi Andrew!
<zul> hey jbailey 
<dilinger> fabbione: is the hct stuff what you guys were referring to w/ the autobuilt kernels?
<fabbione> yo
<fabbione> dilinger: nope.
<fabbione> hct is a patch management system
<fabbione> or something like that
<dilinger> i thought it was tied in w/ grumpy
<zul> hey fabbione how is it going?
<fabbione> it is
<fabbione> zul: tired. jetlag is hitting me
<zul> ah
<fabbione> dilinger: it supposed to be tied with all our packages since warty :)
<fabbione> dilinger: we will see when it is ready to go production
<fabbione> since i have been assigned as secondary leader for hct integration
* dilinger nods
<dilinger> yea, i saw that, which is why i asked:)
<fabbione> dilinger: if i only knew myself...
<fabbione> in any case hct can't handle the kernel yet
<dilinger> heh
<fabbione> so no worries :)
<fabbione> BREAK TIME!
<zul> right im going to bed..
<zul> c ya later guys
<zul> heh...back for more punishment
<lamont_r> dilinger: hct == "hypothetical changeset tool"
<zul> heylo
<zul> *sigh* what a crappy day
<kylem> ?
<zul> contract is running out this week with the government
<kylem> ah.
<zul> and i have no one to bug
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> anyone?
<T-Bone> howdy
<zul> hey T-Bone how goes it?
<T-Bone> so-so
<zul> how come?
<T-Bone> boring work, and minor physical issues
<zul> fun fun
<T-Bone> i wasn't supposed to crash again 3 weeks ago when I went skiing. I've re-awakened a neck problem I had last summer
<T-Bone> ;P
<T-Bone> s/summer/winter/
* T-Bone is on crack, too
<zul> ouch sucky..its been real quiet today
<T-Bone> heh
<T-Bone> i bet they're all doing stuff at UDU
<T-Bone> i've been looking at the UDU wiki, seen about everybody here participating to it
<zul> yeah...
<zul> i saw chunks of it
<T-Bone> hehe
<zul> ttp://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxKernelRoadmap?highlight=%28Kernel%29
<zul> nothing new really
<T-Bone> nope
<zul> heh i been busy as well
<T-Bone> i'd need to talk to lamont-away, too bad he's not here
<T-Bone> ah? whaddidya do? :)
<zul> i think they are all asleep anyways
<T-Bone> good point
<zul> 3rd party drivers and some cleaning up warnings
<T-Bone> hoho
<T-Bone> submitting patches upstream? :)
<zul> kerneljanitors...when i get home tonight
<T-Bone> good :)
<T-Bone> good boy ;)
<zul> i aint a dog..
<T-Bone> lol
<zul> and going to be doing some job hunting
<zul> i also found this http://mandriva.contactel.cz/people/svetljo/mandrake/kernel/3rdparty_drivers.html
<T-Bone> wow
<T-Bone> that's nice
<T-Bone> we should have something alike
<zul> yeah..
<chuck_> hey
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-07
<T-Gone> oy lamont_r !
<zul> hey lamont-away 
<zul> doh...lamont_r
<lamont_r> morning all
<T-Gone> lamont_r: duh! It's deep night here ;)
* T-Gone ain't here for long btw
<T-Gone> about 1AM
<lamont_r> which makes it morning. :-)
<T-Gone> lol
<zul>  /msg lamont_r T-Gone has been giddy all day that he gets to talk to you
<zul> oops :)
<T-Gone> lol
<lamont_r> lol
* T-Gone fortunes
<zul>  /msg lamont_r like a school girl..
<zul> oops :)
<zul> btw is the kernel bof today?
* lamont_r pictures t-gone in a schoolgirl outfit, gags
<T-Gone> lol
<lamont_r> zul: and yesterday
<T-Gone> i hate you
<zul> oooh...notes?
<T-Gone> schoolgirls don't grow chest hair :)
<dilinger> zul: and possibly tomorrow, thursday, friday, and saturday
<zul> frig..
<lamont_r> zul: udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxKernel iirc
<zul> did you guys make an notes for us stranded people?
<zul> nifty
<zul> nope..page doesnt exist yet
<zul> shit the guinea pig is weird...its rolling its food disk on its side and rolling it into his house thingy
<T-Gone> pour some beer in its water
<T-Gone> gonna be even more weird ;)
<zul> yeah my wife would kill me
<T-Gone> why would she know? :)
<T-Gone> i'm not gonna tell her..
<T-Gone> (yet) 8)
<zul> she is sitting right by me on her computer
<T-Gone> arg. Computer-freaks couple
<T-Gone> how disgusting ;)
* zul smacks T-Gone 
<zul> no more lip from you mister
<T-Gone> mwahahaha
<zul> i need more ram
<zul> hey you
<zul> what is this hct?
<dilinger> <lamont_r> dilinger: hct == "hypothetical changeset tool"
<zul> ah
<zul> all of these acronymns are going to make my head explode
<zul> welcome back..
<zul> or not
<zul> yay another external driver added
<dilinger_> the roof needs wifi access
<ivoks> 'morning
<ivoks> i have a patch for a broken alps touchpad... if anyone interested?
<dilinger> fabbione: ok, LinuxKernelRoadmap's updated
<Z3K3> morning.
<Z3K3> anyone here?
<Z3K3> damn isp
<Z3K3> anyhow, I was trying to do some kernel devel while running breezy, I'm gathering that this isn't the way to go.  I've been reading up on sbuild too.  Generally, how do you do kernel compiles, do you use a fresh copy of hoary on VMware or something?  
<zul> for beezy we are using hoary with our patch set and 2.6.12-rc2 and working agains that
<Z3K3> ok
<Z3K3> Do you generally use a "real" computer for devel, or do you use a VMware, or is that a bad idea?
<Lathiat> qemu is another good alternative
<zul> i use my regular computer 
<zul> im too cheap ;)
<Z3K3> lol
<Z3K3> so I found the playground at http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/
<Z3K3> do you use the ansestry patches and kernel-ddebian--pre1
<Z3K3> to be "bleeding edge"?
<zul> breezy is using pre1--2.6.11.91 right now
<Z3K3> i set all my apt sources to breezy and have apt-upgraded and I'm at 2.6.10-5-386
<Z3K3> am I missing a "special" apt source?
<zul> yes
<zul> you need to get the 2.6.11 source tarball and need to install baz
<Z3K3> what is jackass.ubuntu?
<zul> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBazNotes
<Z3K3> thanks
<zul> no probs
<Z3K3> i tried to apt-get install baz
<Z3K3> is that an app that must be compiled from source?
<zul> nope apt-get install bazaar
<Z3K3> sorry for being so daft
<Z3K3> thanks
<zul> sure
<Z3K3> quick question: when I followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBazNotes the final step (baz-get kernel-...) instead of installing or downloading? not sure what it is supposed to do, it just makes a directory with nothing in it?  
<Z3K3> the directory was called ",,get.kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91--patch-11.1114532165.20702.18/"
<Z3K3> i ran this "baz get kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91"
<Z3K3> any thoughts?
<Z3K3> :(
<z3k3> anyone here?
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-08
<z3k3> anyone here yet?
<z3k3> :)
<z3k3> ?
<z3k3_pheonix> hello anyone here?
<z3k3_pheonix> Anyhow, when someone comes online, I'm wondering if there is a howto for patching in the debian-pre1-2.6.11.91 into the 2.6.11 source and compiling?  I really want to help bug testing, but just need a hand with some of the basics.
<z3k3_pheonix> thanks in advance!
<z3k3_pheonix> fyi: i followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBazNotes, apt-get source linux-kernel-2.6.11, I'm just not sure how to merge the baz archive into the kernel source. 
<z3k3_pheonix> :)
<fabbione> that's not the rigth thing to do
<z3k3_pheonix> where am I going wrong?
<fabbione> 2.6.11 in the archive is not supported and there is no baz archive for it
<fabbione> 2.6.11.91 needs an orig that is not being published yet
<z3k3_pheonix> btw: this is Chris Fazekas I just signed up to the devel list. :)
<dilinger> heh, i wonder how slow hct would be for kernel patches
<fabbione> dilinger: i did put a requirement to have the kernel in hct/baz :)
<z3k3_pheonix> if 2.6.11.91 is not being published, what is the most current kernel on baz for "testing"?
<dilinger> fabbione: nice
<fabbione> z3k3_pheonix: sorry i am behind with the mailing list
<fabbione> z3k3_pheonix: that is the most crackful kernel you can run atm
<jbailey> dilinger: How many kernel patches do you guys have?
<jbailey> dilinger: I think one of his test cases was glibc with 90 odd patches.
<dilinger> a lot?
<fabbione> but if it is not uploaded in the archive it means that it is really unstable
<fabbione> jbailey: around 50?
<dilinger> i had 150 patches for 2.6.10-as
<jbailey> So in the same ballpark anyway - speaks well for it holding up.
<dilinger> and then debian and ubuntu had patches on top of that
<fabbione> dilinger: i drop a lot of them with rm stolen-*
<z3k3_pheonix> fabbione: I would like to attempt to compile 2.6.11.91.  I am currently running 2.6.10-5-386 
<z3k3_pheonix> I have a new CPU that needs a workout!
<fabbione> z3k3_pheonix: i am not happy to give out that kind of crack just for compilation. If you are interested in real testing good, but you need to be ready to deal with real breakage
<fabbione> i know it compiles :)
<fabbione> bbl
<z3k3_pheonix> lol, I'm interested in real breakage. :)  I like carnage.
<z3k3_pheonix> I want to start by getting bleeding, then work on adding some patches to fix some issues with new devices
<z3k3_pheonix> i need to learn, and just need a little push in the right direction.
<fabbione> z3k3_pheonix: ok.. right now we are all busy at the conference in australia. we will be back on monday/tuesday :)
<fabbione> nothing personal. we are just really busy
<z3k3_pheonix> i completely understand.  enjoy the conference, I look forward to helping when the time is right.  :)
<zul> well not all of us is in australia
<zul> but hey you conference people
<cc> howdy ho. go conference
<fabbione> hey zul
<fabbione> hi cc
<zul> hey fabbione how goes it?
<fabbione> i am tired to death.. jetlag is killing me
<zul> doh...you should have left earlier then :)
<fabbione> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxKernelRoadmap
<fabbione> this is the draft for the kernel we are working with atm
<zul> its been updated since yesterday?
<fabbione> we will have it finalized soon
<cc> hi fabbione 
* cc has to go read the draft and edit it
<cc> that'll be soon
<fabbione> guys: don't edit it right away
<fabbione> we need to get it finalized
<fabbione> or otherwise do it right now
<fabbione> because i am going to review it with doko in 10 minutes
<fabbione> and push it for approval
<cc> fabbione: well, one of you need to rock up here and come get it reviewerd
<cc> reviewed i mean
<cc> it doesnt go for approval till its an EditedSpecification
<fabbione> cc: we are going to do the final review in 10 minutes
<zul> xen and uml out of the box isnt that a bit overkill?
<cc> fabbione: ok. then come here to sublime 3 and get it checked
<cc> uml should die?!? xen currently only works with 2.6.11 btw
<fabbione> cc: yes.. that's what we need to do :)
<fabbione> cc: i didn't realize you were one of the techwriter :)
<cc> fabbione: yeah, lucky me. 
<fabbione> cc: we need to add only a timeline to it
<zul> fabbione: did you have a look at that url i sent you, the third party drivers list?
<fabbione> so that we can set some kind of deadlines
<fabbione> zul: where? 
<fabbione> i haven't been on irc much
<zul> i think i pm you it this morning or something
<fabbione> can you paste it again?
<zul> sure...gimme a sec
<zul> its mandrake's but we could something similar in the wiki http://mandrake.contactel.cz/people/svetljo/mandrake/kernel/3rdparty_drivers.html
<cc> intro/rationale needs to be updated
<zul> bk snapshot should git snapshot ;)
<fabbione> cc: that hasnt been touched at all..
<fabbione> zul: the agenda is what has been discussed. the list above it is the outcome
<cc> why gcc3.4 ? gcc4 builds the kernel, just fine i'm sure. i'm running a gcc4 built 2.6.12 kernel now
<fabbione> cc: no it doesn't
<zul> ah ok
<cc> fabbione: works on fedora!
<fabbione> cc: dude.. i am telling you that it doesn't... 
<fabbione> cc: not everything we havein  our kenrel is gcc-4 ready
<zul> cc: gcc4 doesn work yet
<zul> with our kernel at least
<fabbione> also gcc-4 miscompile some partsof the kernel still
<fabbione> so it might run if you are lucky
<cc> fabbione: i haven't looked at ubuntu's kernel (are there extra patches?)
<cc> qemu isn't gcc-4 ready, that i'm sure of
<fabbione> cc: yes. plenty of external patches
<cc> fabbione: ah, okay, thats a problem then... 
<fabbione> ok we are going to review the last bits
<fabbione> bbl
<zul> ok
<z3k3_pheonix> zul are you still around?
<zul> kind of
<z3k3_pheonix> i'm trying to add in a dpatch, keeps giving a ... failed during compile.. think i could give you some info and you could give me a hand?
<zul> sure
<z3k3_pheonix> k I grabbed the patch from here
<z3k3_pheonix> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/2/7/117
<z3k3_pheonix> added it into a vt6410.patch file.
<zul> okie dokie
<z3k3_pheonix> ran something like this
<z3k3_pheonix> dpatch patch-template -p "via-vt-6410" "VIA VT6410 IDE RAID Controller without raid functionality" < VT6410.2611.patch > debian/patches/VT6410.dpatch
<zul> yeah im working on the same patch right now..its conflicting with an earlier patch
<z3k3_pheonix> lol.. where does dpkg dump the errs in more detail?
<z3k3_pheonix> applying patch VT6410 to ./ ... failed.
<z3k3_pheonix> is kinda vague
<zul> debian/patched/<name of patch>.dpatch.failed
<zul> its failing because of this patch --> drivers-ide_make-drivers-as-modules
<z3k3_pheonix> because it offsets it?
<zul> because it modifies the viac8xx.c file
<zul> so you have to get a clean source add the patch to the origin and re-diff
<z3k3_pheonix> ok, will dl 2.6.11 source now from kernel.org
<zul> dont..
<z3k3_pheonix> ?
<zul> we arent using 2.6.11
<zul> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~fabbione
<z3k3_pheonix> oh, what are you using now?
<z3k3_pheonix> woah, so were working on 2.6.12 now?
<z3k3_pheonix> i'm kinda new to this.. 
<zul> there is a linux-kernel* there...that is what we are using
<zul> but now i have to go spend time with my wife bbl
<z3k3_pheonix> ok.  b4 u go.  should I still make a clean diff from the 2.6.12 off linux.org?
<z3k3_pheonix> or am I way off base
<z3k3_pheonix> :)
<zul> way off base..
<z3k3_pheonix> ha ha
<z3k3_pheonix> ok then.. have fun
<zul> what you do is the following..
<zul> 1. Download the files
<zul> 2. dpkg-soruce -x linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.11.91-1.dsc
<zul> 3. cd linux-source-2.6.11-2.6.11.91 
<zul> 4. rm -rf debian
<zul> 5. baz get kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91 
<zul> fini
<zul> ...i had to learn the hard way...*smack* fabbione 
<zul> bbl
<z3k3_pheonix> k.. thanks.. chow
<fabbione> cc: is tfheen up there?
<cc> fabbione: no, he isn't in this room
<fabbione> cc: thanks
<cc> fabbione: kernel thing still being edited?
<fabbione> cc: no. that spurious medium priority in the middle of the page was a wrong copy/paster
<fabbione> cc: go ahead and let me know
<cc> fabbione: ok, will rea dit soonish
<fabbione> cc: ok thanks
<fabbione> et/iptraf_2.7.0-7 by sparcbuildd [optional:out-of-date] 
<fabbione> net/krb5_1.3.6-3 by sparcbuildd [optional:out-of-date] 
<fabbione> net/tspc_2.1.1-4.1 by sparcbuildd [optional:out-of-date] 
<fabbione> mail/enigmail_2:0.91-3 by sparcbuildd [optional:out-of-date] 
<fabbione> mail/evolution_2.2.2-0ubuntu1 by sparcbuildd [optional:out-of-date] 
<z3k3_pheonix> lol
<fabbione> ops
<fabbione> sorry
<z3k3_pheonix> flooder
<z3k3_pheonix> lol
<z3k3_pheonix> zul: are you still away?
<zul> yep
<z3k3_pheonix> ok
<z3k3_pheonix> i made a new diff, not sure if it works, cuse I cant figure out how to compile now with the .91 stuff..
<z3k3_pheonix> you want the new patch?
<zul> sure..
<zul> just send me a link to where i can get it
<z3k3_pheonix> ok 1 min
<z3k3_pheonix> http://www.fazekas.net/via-vt6410.new.patch
<z3k3_pheonix> in your list of steps.. could you tell me what step 6 and 7... are?  when i do the baz get, it makes a folder, but from there I'm stumped, do i recreate the debian folder, copy the patches in there and then re-compile?
<z3k3_pheonix> err.. compile
<zul> oops...should be baz get kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.91 debian
<z3k3_pheonix> ahh. that makes more sense.. :)
<z3k3_pheonix> next patch I'll be working on is http://seclists.org/lists/linux-kernel/2005/Apr/0339.html
<z3k3_pheonix> thats if it hasn't been done already
<fabbione> cc: did you review the LinuxKenrelRoadMap?
<zul> fabbione: its final now?
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> but not approved yet
<cc> fabbione: do you need another BOF for it?
* cc thinks not
<fabbione> cc: no we have done
<cc> fabbione: ok, rocking
<fabbione> cc: do you want me to come next room and lart you a bit?
<fabbione> :)
<cc> how many sessions have you had btw?
<cc> only 1?
<zul> i pay to see that
<fabbione> 2 discussion sessions, 1 for compliting the draft
<fabbione> completing
<cc> ok, cool
<zul> i remember seeing a patch called lowmem for 386 i thought i saved it
<fabbione> cc: i am on the way to your room so we can review them together, ok?
<cc> fabbione: EditedSpecification
<cc> fabbione: it looks sane. goals are achievable. i didn't know that there was no SMP support out-of-the-box
<fabbione> cc: approved from you*? :)
<fabbione> cc: ok
<fabbione> cool
<cc> fabbione: i can't do ApprovedSpecification (thats for mark or mdz to do)
<fabbione> cc: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/Xen
<zul> fabbione: ++ looks reasonable
<cc> fabbione: i've added myself to being Interested i think, but I can't come to the BOFs :(
<fabbione> ok guys...
<fabbione> i am off to go downstairs
<zul> talk to you later if im still awake
<z3k3_pheonix> zul, my patch failed.
<zul> z3k3_pheonix: i know :) its gotta do with a previous patch...guess which one :)
<z3k3_pheonix> the ide_make one again?
<zul> or find out why it did
<cc> erps, its in my queue. gonna look at ti now
<cc> fabbione: no more xen sessions?
<z3k3_pheonix> zul: my dpatch.failed doesn't specifically say why.. just that hunk failed at 79, 617, and 1388.
<z3k3_pheonix> zul: how are you knowing that it is the previous patch that kills it?
<zul> z3k3_pheonix: ok now you have to hunt down why it failed
<z3k3_pheonix> zul: I would.. but not sure how to :(
* z3k3_pheonix = noob
<zul> z3k3_pheonix: well you can use grep to look through the ide stuff
<z3k3_pheonix> ah, ok, for other patches that modify the via82
<zul> yep
<z3k3_pheonix> so I may have to manually add that previous patch to the via82, then add my patch, and do a diff again?
<zul> basically thats one way to do it
<zul> fabbione: you have email
<fabbione> zul: checking
<fabbione> zul: However, it reduces the virtual memory
<fabbione> +  space of user-space processes from 3GB to 2.75GB, and that may break
<fabbione> +  some applications.
<fabbione> +
<fabbione> NO NO NO NO
<fabbione> we are going for normal HIGHMEM
<zul> i didnt see that part
<fabbione> also.. the same problem might apply to other arches too
<zul> nm..
* fabbione grins eveily
<zul> ooh...im buying memory this weekend 
<zul> $57 for 500 MB
<z3k3_pheonix> DDR1?
<zul> think so
<z3k3_pheonix> not bad!  I just bought 2 x 512 DDR1 for $53.00 each CDN
<z3k3_pheonix> :)
<zul> where in canada are you?
<z3k3_pheonix> North Bay Ontario
<z3k3_pheonix> eh
<zul> hehe..
<zul> one of my friends at work is from there..
<z3k3_pheonix> small world.
<zul> do they still have that strip club by the bible store? 
<z3k3_pheonix> I think the bible store moved
<z3k3_pheonix> Fannys
<z3k3_pheonix> lol
<zul> oh yeah the baycom_epp barfs on gcc4
<z3k3_pheonix> ot question: do you know how to disable the "beep" when using terminal without unplugging the speaker from the mobo?
<z3k3_pheonix> gonna rip it out soon.
<zul> xset -b in a terminal
<z3k3_pheonix> is that permenant or do I have to do it every time I open a term?
<zul> nah...you can put it in a file i forget which atm
<z3k3_pheonix> ok cool.
<z3k3_pheonix> thx
<z3k3_pheonix> headache is already subsiding
<z3k3_pheonix> dang, i manually patched the via92 with a hack of that ide thing, then manually added the changes, re-diffed, and got same error... time to give up for the night!
<zul> night guys
<cc> dilinger: ok, so do you have grand plans of changing the spec anymore?
<cc> dilinger: in your queue now; do fix it up if need be, and poke again (then we can move it to editedspec)
<dilinger> cc: yes
<dilinger> cc: ok, BootLogd pushed your way
<cc> dilinger: joy, thanks
<dilinger> you sounded bored
<cc> dilinger: haha. i get far too many specs to review each hour
<cc> fabbione: ClusterFilesystems - is there going to be another bof? how many have you already had?
<dilinger> i would've shown up for that if i didn't have other stuff
<Z3K3_work> zul, you around?
* Z3K3_work yawns
<zul> not really am at work right now
<Z3K3_work> zul: did you figure out that vt6410? or should I keep working on it tonight?
<zul> Z3K3_work: yeah applies cleanly its in my tree right now
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-01
<zul> heylo
<infinity> Should I be concerned that kjournald is spinning at 100% CPU, and has been doing so for the last few hours?
<sn9> you should be more concerned if it continues doing that after a ctrl-alt-del
<infinity> Well, yes.  I'm not in the mood to reboot just now, mind you.
<infinity> And I'd rather figure out why it's going nuts.
<infinity> Oh, heh.  dmesg would have been helpful.
<infinity> [4398273.435000]  b_state=0x00000029, b_size=4096
<infinity> [4398273.435000]  device blocksize: 4096
<infinity> [4398273.435000]  __find_get_block_slow() failed. block=4765, b_blocknr=669
<infinity> [4398273.435000]  b_state=0x00000029, b_size=4096
<infinity> [4398273.435000]  device blocksize: 4096
<infinity> [4398273.435000]  __find_get_block_slow() failed. block=4765, b_blocknr=669
<infinity> Etc.
<infinity> Awesome.
<sn9> that looks very bad
<zul> heylo
<sn9> lohey
<ivoks> did anyone think of implementing grsec?
<ivoks> for -server releases, of course
<ivoks> (in edgy :)
<Mithrandir> BenC: hiya, around?
<BenC> Mithrandir: yeah
<Mithrandir> BenC: my kernel gives me DMA errors when trying to do ECP with the parallell port.  This used to work, but I'm unsure when it broke.
<Mithrandir> BenC: is this known, or is there any useful info I can provide to track it down?
<Mithrandir> (amd64, nforce4 sli chipset, dualcore so SMP)
<BenC> haven't heard of it
<Mithrandir> hmkay, I'll try in windows just to make sure it's not the hardware first, then
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-02
<zul> heylo
<ivoks> hi
<sn9> lo
<ivoks> like bob on winter olympics :)
<zul> heylo
<zul> heylo
<zul> so i applied to become a core dev last night
<infinity> zul: Good.  We need more people with clue.
<zul> heh im good at faking it ;)
<infinity> We all are, dude.  We all are. :)
<infinity> It's all about how *well* you fake it. :)
<zul> hehe...
<infinity> (Only slightly tongue-in-cheek here, since knowlege isn't what's important, it's the ability to rapidly acquire knowlege that sets people apart, IMO)
<zul> thats so true
<infinity> So, the faster you can Google, and the quicker you can pretend to be familiar with kernel subsystem X, the more you win.
<fabbione> hey infinity 
<fabbione> did you get rid of your headacke?
<infinity> I wish.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> :/
<infinity> Oh well, I can think clearly enough to drive the buildds and other mindless tasks, so I'm getting SOMETHING done.
<infinity> Just not much hacking right now, cause I'm not alive enough to program my way out of a paper bag.
<Mithrandir> I recommend using your hands or a knife or something to get yourself out of a paper bag.
<zul> leeches i hear work
<zul> hey ben
<Seveas> BenC: unreproducable kernel oops/kernel nullpointer with tainted kernels: reject/low priority/something else?
<mjg59> Ask them to repeat with an untainted kernel
<mjg59> Then leave at needinfo forever
<Seveas> ok
<BenC> yeah, that sounds like a plan
<davidj> I'm trying to build fuse, and I've run into a problem.  The fuse-2.5.3/kernel/Makefile seems to require building as root.  Specifically, it won't build without write access to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/fs/fuse/.  How did you fix this when you packed fuse for ubuntu?
<BenC> basic kernel makefile
<BenC> in-tree build doesn't do that
<davidj> Ah, that's right, your kernel has fuse built in.  I'm trying to build it for RH, which doesn't have it.
<zul> uh...we dont do redhat
<davidj> zul: I know.
<davidj> I'm building for for LTSP, and there are a lot of links between ubuntu and ltsp.
<davidj> ogra suggested that BenC might have a hint or two that might help me.
<BenC> I suggest removing the line that tries to copy the file to /lib/modules/
<davidj> BenC: Thanks for your response.  I'll keep working at it.
<mdz> BenC: how confident are you in ipw3945?
<mdz> I'm a bit wary of adding an entirely new driver after beta
<BenC> mdz: to be honest, I have no confidence, because I have no way to test it, however, because of Intel has a good track record with their drivers, and because we didn't have to hack any code to get it to build, I suspecrt it will work perfectly
<mdz> ipw2200 certainly wasn't perfect when we first got it in, but it was no worse than having no driver at all
<mdz> that's the only bar we need to set ;-)
<BenC> fitting it into our source was 10x's easier than some of the drivers we pushed in there, and they seem to be doing ok :)
<infinity> If it works for one user, we win, IMO.
<mdz> so long as it doesn't, say, hang the kernel when the module is loaded, it's ok
<infinity> And surely we can find one user to test the bloody thing.
<mdz> but if it does that, it can make it nearly impossible to install ubuntu
<BenC> yeah, that would be the major draw-back
<BenC> but I don't see that happening, most likely it would crash when it is configured, if anything
<mdz> I know sabdfl will appreciate his X60's wireless working though
<Keybuk> he has an X60 now?
<Keybuk> what did he do to his X40?
<BenC> when I get .22 out, I'll email him to test it
<mdz> he still has it I think
* infinity notes that the ipw3945 thing was more or less delivered to us as an edict from on high.
<mdz> BenC: good plan
<BenC> yeah, it was actually the sab that wanted it in there, and he was very pushy about it :)
<mdz> infinity: oh?  I didn't get that memo
<cjb> Wait, isn't ipw3945 the one that needs the binary userspace daemon running as root?
<mdz> cjb: yes
<infinity> cjb: Yup!
<cjb> *boggle*
<BenC> cjb: yeah, it gets started automatically when the module is loaded
<cjb> Is that even legally redistributable?
<BenC> yes
<infinity> mdz: I've noticed that some memos seem to be strategically CCd so as to avoid opposition. :)
<BenC> it and the firmware come with redistribution rights
<mdz> infinity: if there is an email trail for that, please forward me a copy of the thread
<infinity> mdz: I'll have to poke mjg59 for his end of the trail.
<infinity> BenC: Did you get any such?
<BenC> mdz: it was a very thin thread I got from sabdfl asking if we could include it, he sent it about the same time you emailed me, when the driver got released
<infinity> mdz: I was out of the loop, except for the part where I did he LRM work, cause I was "in there anyway".
<cjb> Is anyone working on a free version of the binary driver?  Can't be that hard to figure out what it's doing.
<BenC> it wasn't really a decleration from above, just a request, but one which I couldn't really refuse :)
<infinity> cjb: I'm sure several people already are, but not in time for dapper.
<BenC> and I'm sure Intel knows that will happen too
<infinity> They're counting on it, I suspect, so they can drop their silly "we're doing this to placate the FCC" workaround.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-03
<BenC> hmm, wonder if I'll have time to go to the Aviation Club de France during the distro sprint
<crimsun> BenC: any ETA for .22? I've been backburner-ing a few alsa fixes due to work, but if .22's up RSN, I'll do those tonight
<BenC> tomorrow or Saturday at the latest
<crimsun> eek, ok. I'll hop on it.
<BenC> if it's tomorrow, it wont be till tomorrow night
<BenC> thanks for all the patches thus far too
<crimsun> np
<cjb> I wish we were giving legitimacy to their current brain-death by including it.  
<cjb> weren't.  :)
<BenC> sound is one of my weak sections of code :)
<infinity> cjb: It's not really Intel's fault (except if you blame them for not doing Tx/Rx power stuff in firmware, that is)... The FCC wants them to obfuscate this stuff, they don't want to lose their FCC licenses (or land in court), they do this hideous hack.
<infinity> cjb: Then they can wait for someone outside the US with a "screw the FCC" attitude to reverse engineer what the binary does, commit the code back to the ipw3945 driver, and the world keeps spinning.
<cjb> infinity: I know they think the FCC wants them to do that, but I suspect they're wrong.
<infinity> You're welcome to email their legal team and express your opinion. :)
<cjb> infinity: Thanks, I hadn't considered that; a binary daemon is going to be considerably less obnoxious and easier to reverse-engineer than a binary kernel module.
<cjb> So I suppose it becomes the case that we use our rev-eng'd free daemon (or free part of the kernel module), and the only difference between that and if they had released a free driver is that we, rather than them, end up maintaining it.
<infinity> Oh, I'm sure a reverse-engineered part will end up on ipw3945.sf.net... There's a very clever and useful reason that Intel's drivers are free and donated to the community like that.
<infinity> They can contribute code back, but essentially wash their hands of the whole thing, once it's "out there".
<cjb> I see.
<zul> heylo
<bluefoxicy> Has the bug in 29586 been slated for correction in the next kernel build yet
<bluefoxicy> the patch on there definitely works
<ilmari> what stage of the build is supposed to create .tmp_versions?
<ilmari> I have to create it manually to be able to build individual modules
<ilmari> (fresh git checkout)
<ilmari> the include/asm symlink isn't created either
<ilmari> in-tree modules, that is (as in 'make drivers/hwmon/hdaps.ko')
<BenC> ilmari: make modules SUBDIRS=drivers/foo
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> still awake?
<BenC> for a few minutes
<fabbione> ok.. 
<fabbione> we can talk later when you wake up :)
<BenC> ok :)
<fabbione> good night man
<ilmari> BenC: but I don't want to make all the modules in the subdir
<ilmari> BenC: 'make help' documents 'make foo/bar/baz.ko' for making individual modules
<Kjes> Hey. Seems like the new kernel has some issues, "Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt" when trying to suspend and "cannot enable RNG". It was working until yesterday i think. Using 2.6.15-21-386
<zul> heylo
<zul> BenC: i should be mailbombing you this weekend.
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> does somebody know which version of the ipw2200 module (for the Intel Wireless Network Adapter) will be part of the new kernel in Ubuntu 6.06?
<marcreichelt> because I'm using 5.10 right now, and there the ipw2200 module is _very_ old, thus I am not able to login to a wireless lan with linux
<zul> marcreichelt: its at 1.1.1
<ivoks> marcreichelt: that was last ipw2200 when breezy was released
<ivoks> marcreichelt: and it worked for me :)
<marcreichelt> hmm
<marcreichelt> how may I find out the current version of a kernel module again? :-)
<marcreichelt> currently I'm using 2.6.12-10-386
<marcreichelt> (kernel version)
<zul> marcreichelt: the dapper version is 1.1.0, but you can find out the module version by doing modinfo <module name>
<marcreichelt> hmm
<marcreichelt> version 1.0.6
<marcreichelt> ah ok
<marcreichelt> I think if I will update to dapper drake in a month (or two) it will work well
<marcreichelt> very good :)
<marcreichelt> see you, and thanks a lot
<zul> BenC: ping
<BenC> zul: pong
<zul> BenC: the kernel modules for lirc-modules in universe doesnt compile against 2.6.15 because i2c has changed, i was thinking of patching lirc-modules-source so that it builds with 2.6.15 does that sound sane to you?
<BenC> yeah, that sounds good
<zul> ok cool..
<zul> because the debian maintainer doesnt want to maintian it anymore so i dont think there is going to be a new sync anything soon for it
<BenC> Close to final 21.33 has been pushed to git
<BenC> this is a 4 hour warning in case you want some patches in :)
<BenC> mjg59: got all your acpi/ata patches in, thanks mucho
<BenC> crimsun: got all your patches in aswell, thanks again
<fabbione> BenC: is this going to be the final update?
<fabbione> BenC: or can we expect another kernel?
<mjg59> BenC: Rocking
<mjg59> BenC: Have you got the patch for the sonypi driver?
<BenC> fabbione: I doubt it :)
<fabbione> BenC: ok thanks :)
<BenC> fabbione: we'll surely have some final tidbits going in
<BenC> mjg59: no, no sonypi patch, where can I find it?
<fabbione> BenC: i might have GFS/OCFS2 updates. probably some sparc too
<mjg59> BenC: Also, VIA DRM patch (fixes oopses on 64-bit)
<BenC> VIA DRM I am doing now
<mjg59> Rock
<mjg59> BenC: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/35319
<BenC> fucking patches pasted into comments
* BenC grumbles
<mjg59> BenC: Oh, did you re-apply the ipw2200 quiescing one?
<BenC> mjg59: Just cherry-picked it back in
<mjg59> BenC: Ta
<mjg59> Possibly it was applied and then lost in the ipw2200 update?
<mjg59> Oh, and do we get working ipw3945 this time? :)
<BenC> yeah
<mjg59> (rather than missing symbols)
<BenC> yes, I got the ieee80211_1_1_13 build fix in :)
<infinity> BenC: No ABI bump this time?
<BenC> not sure yet
<BenC> doing a test build
<BenC> ok, sonypi, via drm are in
<mjg59> I think there might be from the ata updates
<BenC> probably, I know that ieee80211_1_1_13 being enabled will change it, but we don't usually bump for added functions, just for changed or removed
<BenC> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> BenC: pong
<BenC> crimsun: in one of your patches for via82xx.c, the macro VIA_REV_8251 is not defined and results in a build failure
<BenC> can you find out what it's defined to?
<crimsun> yes, sec
<crimsun> BenC: #define VIA_REV_82510x70
<crimsun> arg
<crimsun> BenC: #define VIA_REV_8251 0x70
<BenC> thanks
<crimsun> BenC: sorry about that
<BenC> np
<BenC> yay, no ABI change
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-04
<zul> heylo
<airlied> and that via drm patch was being sent upstream when? :-)
<airlied> maybe it is upstream...and bypassed me..
<airlied> ah it came from CVS in my last merge..
<airlied> you guys should really try and ship the latest DRM with dapper.. 
<fabbione> hi airlied 
<airlied> hey fabbione 
<fabbione> airlied: that can be problematic given the kernel is almost frozen
<fabbione> airlied: somebody as been asking for some x800 love in the ati driver...
<fabbione> i was wondering how badly intrusive are your patches in trunk
<fabbione> and if it is worth to pull them in ati-1.0-stable branch
<airlied> fabbione: the x800 should work in stable..
<fabbione> ok!
<fabbione> i will ask that ranter to try again
<airlied> fabbione: it might be missing PCI ids..
<airlied> but I don't think so ...
<fabbione> i can check that and let you know
<airlied> fabbione: the drm is part of X that  lives in the kernel :-)
<airlied> not part of the kernel :[-P
<fabbione> airlied: eh i know that.. 
<airlied> so we can fix up the DRM even if the 'kernel' is frozen :-P
<airlied> I'm not sure if your drm has benh's fixes in it..
<fabbione> i wish everybody could understand that
<airlied> I really wouldn't release anything without them..
<airlied> they sorta go hand in hand with the stable driver fixes..
<fabbione> on one side i am not that worried, because a 3 years kernel support will get updates
<fabbione> there is nothing you can do about it
<airlied> true..
<fabbione> so if it is not right now that we are close to release, it might be a bit later
<fabbione> airlied: sorry it was an x1800
<fabbione> my bad
<airlied> ah I've got code for the x1800, just not allowed release it yet..
<airlied> well its for the X1300, but it shouldn't be a major nightmare toget working..
<fabbione> ah ok
<airlied> unless someone pressures ATI into signing the release I've no idea when I'll release it..
<airlied> I might do it anyways.. depends on how sueable I feel I want to be..
<infinity> Oh, c'mon.  Show some testicular fortitude.
<airlied> well I've asked nicely first.. I'll see how that goes..
<infinity> So, I take it this wasn't a magical reverse engineering or registre-poking feat, but you got your hands on some actual specs, hence the legal concerns?
<airlied> well I wouldn't call them specs, more a like a register name/number/bits of interest with not textual info ..
<airlied> but still a good bit of help from starting at zero..
<airlied> like a header file really..
<infinity> Check.
<zul> heylo
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-06
<zul> heylo
<zul> heylo
<zul> i have tuesday to friday off
<zul> yay!!
<mjg59> BenC: Did the new kernel get uploaded yet?
<BenC> not yet, about an hour
<mjg59> Rock
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-05-07
<zul> heylo
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-22.33 uploaded (Hello (working) ipw3945)
<mgalvin> BenC: just a heads up bug #28660 works for me now
* mgalvin was going through his bug list
<BenC> mgalvin: thanks
<mgalvin> np :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-22.33 uploaded (Hello (working) ipw3945) | If you have ANYTHING you want in dapper kernel, message BenC here, or email me directly bcollins@ubuntu.com (malone is kind of noisy right now so I might miss things on there)
<mgalvin> BenC: last call stuff... a friend of mine uncovered 42621 this morning... i didn't get to look into it much yet, but it seems like low hanging fruit if you have time
<mgalvin> i know other people will surely do that so it might be worth fixing
<[g2] > is the development platform of choice Flight 6 ?
<crimsun> no, it's current git
<BenC> hey crimsun
<crimsun> hey BenC :)
<crimsun> BenC: there are some v9fs (apparently changed to 9p?) fixes in their git that would probably be good to get into our kernel
<[g2] > crimsun the kernel tree is in git right
<crimsun> [g2] : correct, the topic has a link 
<[g2] > right, read that. My question was what's the default build platform for building that
<BenC> latest dapper
<[g2] > BenC ok and that's flight 6 right ?
<[g2] > Doh... I meant 6.06 the April 20 release
<BenC> well, flight 6 plus an upgrade for all the packages
<[g2] > BenC so is it flight 6 plus upgrade or 6.06 Beta ?
<BenC> beta is latest
<[g2] > BenC thx
<BenC> if you install either and ugprade to latest packages, you'll end up in the same place
<[g2] > as you should :)
<[g2] > is anyone other than mjg59 playing with the Intel Macmini ?
<BenC> he's the only one that I know of
<[g2] > well I'm planning on getting DD going on the Intel Macmini so I guess that makes two :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-04-30
<`sam`> where do i get the 2.6.21 kernel?
<Nafallo> gutsy
<Asad2005> I have a multi port serial card that is always detected well (all ports) in kernel 2.6.15 but other kernel only detects few of the ports, I want to know what makes kernel 2.6.15 different that i can add to other kernels as a module or a patch
<fabbione> Asad2005: define other kernels?
<Asad2005> fabbione, before 2.6.15 and later ones
<cjwatson> pkl_: did you get anywhere with tracking down what was going wrong on 256MB systems (the apparent memory pressure thing)?
<Asad2005> fabbione, But all are 2.6
<cjwatson> I've had a report of a hardlock when starting the installer, and we have regularly reproducible hardlocks on PS3 under some circumstances
<fabbione> Asad2005: from vanilla or from ubuntu?
<cjwatson> the way that userspace memory use wasn't obviously going up in Scott's tests suggests that it could be a kernel memory leak?
<Asad2005> fabbione, ubuntu kernels but i think its not ubuntu its the linux kernel that have this different
<fabbione> Asad2005: i recall patching dapper specifically to init more than 4 ports
<fabbione> Asad2005: there is either a module option or a value you need to change in the code to init more
<fabbione> Asad2005: before .15 the default was 48
<fabbione> but it sucks memory.. 
<Asad2005> fabbione, i tried at least one other debian based distro with 2.6.15 and worked fine
<fabbione> and it might be that edgy or feisty lost the patch
<fabbione> .15 is ok... you are telling me that others are not.. so it might be the patch has been lost by mistake
<fabbione> Asad2005: [  107.317850]  Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
<fabbione> check this line in dmesg
<fabbione> 4 ports is the pre-allocated number
<fabbione> you will see in .15 it's 48
<Asad2005> fabbione, where can i get this patch and how to apply it to edgy/feisty
<fabbione> Asad2005: it's in git tree on kernel.org
<Asad2005> fabbione, I am a newbi so could you help more, is it a module what modprobe name to use to add it or if it is a patch how can i apply it
<fabbione> Asad2005: sorry i don't have time to coach on kernel hacking. The patch is in git.. there are a lot of tutorials around you can use for that. including wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel*
<pkl_> cjwatson: I was in the middle of doing the preparatory work (get squashfs dumps and writing the analysis tool), but BenC wanted me to concentrate on getting a Feisty SRU out.
<pkl_> cjwatson: SO, I've done nothing since last Tuesday on it.  But it is definately something I want to do when I get time.  Probably after the SRU and UDS.
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> if it turns out to be relatively simple, I'd like to have it in the first feisty point release
<cjwatson> (since it prevents installation)
<cjwatson> but I agree the first SRU is more important than what may be a wild goose chase ...
<pkl_> cjwatson: yes, I'd like to at least track the cause down.  Once we know what is happening, decisions can be made as its seriousness.  What worries me at the moment is not knowing if it is serious or not.
<cjwatson> indeed
<cjwatson> and not knowing where it is and whether it might affect ordinary systems
<cjwatson> I was wondering if it would be worth trying to mount a squashfs on a non-live system and play about with it there, in case it's easier to debug when the root filesystem isn't involved
<cjwatson> (or if you've already tried that)
<pkl_> I've done some tests on a non-live system, and got some Squashfs dumps.  From an initial analysis everything is working as expected WRT Squashfs and disk I/O.  But, this is a manual eyeball of the raw data, much more meaningful information will be available once I've written the analysis tool.
<pkl_> My plan was to write the analysis tool, play around with non-live Squashfs filesystems to check the tool was giving useful information.  Later if, neceessary, generate liveCDs with the instrumented Squashfs module, and get dumps from there.
<jordiR> Somebody knows what is this new package named linux-ubuntu-modules?
<cjwatson> jordiR: you don't need to ask; just see the package description
<cjwatson> and/or look at its contents
<jordiR> cjwatson: the description only says that it contains modules supplied by Ubuntu
<Nafallo> jordiR: there you go then :-)
<cjwatson> the package contents will make it pretty clear which modules
<jordiR> and I want to know what contains before install it, that is why I ask
<cjwatson> it's just split out from the old linux-image packages
<cjwatson> it's nothing you don't already have if you're running Ubuntu
<jordiR> can I see package contents without install it?
<cjwatson> download the .deb by hand and use dpkg -c
<jordiR> cjwatson: ok, thank you
<Amaranth> if it's not in linux-restricted-modules and not in mainline it's in linux-ubuntu-modules
<Amaranth> i think :)
<zul> BenC: around how do you a git pull/merge?
<cjwatson> jordiR: oh, also, see ubuntu-devel-announce, where the linux-ubuntu-modules package was described recently
<jordiR> cjwatson: thanks, there is the explanation I was searching for.
<Amaranth> "the following week is UDS where we'll all be drinking the night away in some spanish saloon, maybe dodging bulls in our spare time."
<Amaranth> sounds fun, count me in ;)
<Mithrandir> spare time at an UDS?
<Amaranth> yeah well...
<Amaranth> we can dream? :)
<Asad2005> fabbione, I have found the git page it seems to have two files .c and .h how do i compile a module for the extra ports
<jdachary> hi: looks like the vserver patch is not supported by ubuntu, or am I mistaken ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-01
<zul> jdachary: its not
<Riddell> anyone have suggestions for bug 99356?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-02
<abogani> I attempt to update my local copy of gutsy git tree, but i receive this error: "* refs/heads/origin: not updating to non-fast forward branch 'master' of rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-gutsy  old...new: 25ffa58...d29dcf9".... What is wrong?
<crimsun> do you have any uncommitted changes in a branch?
<crimsun> (I just ran ``git pull'' successfully on ubuntu-gutsy.git)
<AnAnt> hello, there's a problem with feisty's kernel
<AnAnt> I can't mount the MMC
<AnAnt> it used to work in Edgy
<abogani> crimsun: No, git-status report: nothing to commit :-(
<cjwatson> try using git pull --force
<cjwatson> or indeed git pull --force rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-gutsy +refs/heads/master:refs/heads/origin
<abogani> "git pull --force"  works!
<abogani> cjwatson, crimsun: Thank you very much.
<AnAnt> Hello ?
<abogani> Someone can tell me why into linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-1-rt package there aren't fglrx and nvidia drivers?
<fabbione> abogani: because the rt patch exports some symbols as GPL only and neither nvidia or fglrx can build with those symbols exported that way
<AnAnt> I have a problem in Feisty, it doesn't mount MMC cards
<AnAnt> I get this in dmesg: mmcblk0: unknown partition table
<AnAnt> those MMC cards used to be read on Edgy without problem
<abogani> fabbione: I know pagefault_disable and pagefault_enable into mm/memory.c. It is possible convert these couple of EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL() in EXPORT_SYMBOL() ?
<fabbione> abogani: no
<abogani> fabbione: It is a license violation?
<fabbione> yes
<abogani> :-(
<AnAnt> fabbione: should I use bugreport to report this bug ?
<kolla> I have question regarding loading of kernel modules by udev in ubuntu. Is this the right channel?
<kolla> sysctl is also involved :)
<fabbione> AnAnt: launchpad and check if it is a known bug. also make sure that the card is still readable in edgy
<fabbione> kolla: just ask.. somebody might answer or send you to a more appropriate forum
<AnAnt> fabbione: that means install Edgyp again ?
<fabbione> AnAnt: the kernel should be enough
<kolla> problem: I want static IPv6 configuration. I have ipv6 in /etc/modules. I have net.ipv6.conf.default.autoconf=0 and net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf=0 in /etc/sysctl.conf - yet eth0 pops up with net.ipv6.conf.etc0.autoconf=1
<kolla> my hacky solution is to add the line "modprobe ipv6 && sysctl -q -p /etc/sysctl.conf || true" in /etc/init.d/udev right after "start)"
<kolla> as I see it, the problem is that udev loads the driver for eth0 before sysctl is ran
<AnAnt> fabbione: where can I get the Edgy kernel now ?
<AnAnt> fabbione: nevermind
<fabbione> kolla: hmm i think i used to run the sysctl on each eth that was being configured by the system
<kolla> well, setting "all" will normally set if for all interfaces. and setting default will do so that all new interfaces will get the default
<kolla> yet, somehow, this does not apply for feisty
<kolla> also, if you want to run IPv6 on a br0, you have to be _very_ carefull on how you configure /etc/network/interfaces
<kolla> first IPv4 config entries, then bridge entries, and last IPv6
<fabbione> kolla: is this on a desktop or on a server? do you have network manager installed?
<kolla> desktop
<kolla> as part of finding a solution I removed network manager
<fabbione> did you reboot after removing network manager?
<kolla> yes, ofcourse
<fabbione> ok then i suggest you file a bug with all the info including how to reproduce
<kolla> ok
<fabbione> make sure to tell that you already removed udev
<kolla> Hm?
<kolla> when did I say that I removed udev?
<fabbione> hem sorry
<fabbione> i meant network-manager
<kolla> I want to know if there is a way to avoid udev from loading a certain module... I suspect that if I can prevent udev from loading the eth0 kernel module, then it will work
<n2diy> OT How do I get Dapper disks from Shipit?
<kolla> fabbione: already in there
<kolla> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/96578
<kolla> reported 2007-03-26 and not fixed
<fabbione> ok
<kolla> btw... that bug describe how it is in dapper
<kolla> in feisty, it's even worse, as specifying net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf=0 also does not work
<kolla> (*whos != who's)
<kolla> sigh
<kolla> that was meant as a comment to the topic :)
<AnAnt> I can't find the package to report the bug to
<AnAnt> what is its name
<AnAnt> linux-image ?
<zul> linux-source
<AnAnt> I get a message saying field.packagename
<AnAnt> ok, linux-source-$(uname -a)
<AnAnt> ?
<AnAnt> or just linux-source ?
<zul> the first one
<AnAnt> k
<AnAnt> #111756
<AnAnt> Hello, I submitted a bug report
<AnAnt> should I subscribe someone to it ?
<AnAnt> I mean I submitted a bug report regarding linux-source-2.6.20 (of Feisty)
<zul> no the kernel team gets the bug report when its automaitcally reported
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<kolla> with "up /sbin/sysctl -q -p /etc/sysctl.conf" under "auto eth0" and "net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf = 0" in /etc/sysctl.conf it works - hurray
<kolla> (but I still dont grasp how net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf ends up being 1 in the first place
<kolla> )
<Mithrandir> does it work if you change the default there?
<kolla> no
<kolla> "default" and "all" have no influences as far as I can tell
<kolla> default sets the default, for new interfaces. "all" is supposed to set all current interfaces
<kolla> (same goes for accept_ra btw)
<AnAnt> I got a UDF format CD that can be read under windows, yet it can't be read by Ubuntu, why's that ?
<AnAnt> I get this in dmesg:
<AnAnt> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<AnAnt> if I attempt to mount the CD, I get this in dmesg:
<AnAnt>  UDF-fs: No fileset found
<AnAnt> I get this when mounting the CD: UDF-fs: No fileset found
<AnAnt> oops
<AnAnt> anyone here ?
<AnAnt> will there be a kernel upgrade for Feisty ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:JanC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.22-1 (really 2.6.21, but who's counting) | Latest news: -rt and -xen kernels included in build.
<benanz1> does ubuntu kernel have EFI support?  I noticed when I apt-get ELILO it pulls down efibootmgr also but that requires module efivars, which isn't in the kernel.
<cjwatson> benanz1: what architecture?
<benanz1> i386
<benanz1> macbook
<benanz1> core duo
<Kano> hi, how to compile the linux-headers-2.6.22-2 package from gutsy git?
<Kano> debian/rules binary-debs flavours=generic
<Kano> does not build em
<Kano> too hard question?
<JanC> Kano: most people are on their way to Spain...
<JanC> and the others maybe sleep or so
<Kano> and you dont know it?
<JanC> I'm no kernel dev...  :)
<JanC> just stay around until someone wakes up or comes online who knows the answer
<Kano> because thats the way the wiki says it, but without the headers you cant do much...
<Kano> no binary modules
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-03
<cjwatson> Kano: most of the kernel team are indeed travelling at the moment. Also, in general it is poor etiquette to start complaining if nobody answers a question on IRC within such a short time
<Kano> 30min is really short
<cjwatson> folks compiling the gutsy kernel for themselves are encouraged to dig into problems they encounter and submit fixes
<cjwatson> Kano: yes, it is
<cjwatson> people do not sit on IRC all day waiting for the opportunity to answer questions
<Kano> i always patch it, because it misses at least 2 patches
<Kano> cjwatson, do you know who i am?
<cjwatson> Kano: yes
<Kano> what is in spain
<cjwatson> Kano: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla
<Nafallo> BenC: morning Ben
<BenC> good evening for myself :)
<BenC> but good morning to you
<Nafallo> naah. I haven't slept yet, but it still is morning, so it will do :-)
<maks_> BenC i'm preparing 0.88 initramfs-tools for the end of the week, should be the easier target to merge
<maks_> once it has stage in side for some days i'll ping you :)
<maks_> brrr typos, of course staged in sid
<fadey> Hello,everyone. I'm wondering how to start hacking the kernel. Is there any special techique?
<fadey> Or is the same like with programs? compile - install - restart
<zul> hey
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-04
<maks_> does ubuntu still use k-p for their linux images?
<maks_> or is it already scrapped?
<abogani> maks_: Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance in "Build system breakdown" section
<abogani> Kernel guys: Could i have your opinion about these my emails (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-April/001400.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-May/001443.html), please ? TIA.
<Nafallo> zul: are you going to change the xen metapackages in gutsy later? :-)
<zul> yes
<Nafallo> 22-1-xen didn't work on i386 here ;-)
<zul> I know different xen version 
<Nafallo> ah, oki. just tell me when you want me to try again :-)
<maks_> abogani: ok thanks
<maks_> interesting read
<nosbourg> hi guys
<nosbourg> im desesperate with sound in edgy
<nosbourg> in feisty
<nosbourg> sorry
<nosbourg> can anyone help me with the sound in feisty
<nosbourg>  ?
<nosbourg>  well i boot from live cd the lspci command returns me two soundcards
<nosbourg>  a x-fi and the onboard ac97 soundcard
<nosbourg>  but without any sound
<nosbourg>  when i install feisty the lspci command only return me the x-fi
<nosbourg> i tried to recompile the kernel
<nosbourg> and alsa
<nosbourg> but nothing happens
<nosbourg> i tried a lot of commands
<nosbourg> with no such device
<nosbourg> can anyone help me
<nosbourg> my board is a p4p800 deluxe
<jStefan> about bug 96715 how much should i worry?
<Tincho> I was looking for Kyle McMartin (but I was already told he's away). But I suppose that somebody else can enlightment me. I saw that somehow Ubuntu honours cmdline options even when the code is a module (in Debian this doesn't work), and I couldn't find how. I saw Kyle's message on lkml with a patch, but that patch doesn't seem to be applied in 2.6.20. Is there some tweak in initramfs or what am I missing here?
<Tincho> (disclaimer: I want to see if this can be fixed in Debian, that's why I'm researching how do you fix it)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-05
<maks_> Tincho: i don't get your post
<maks_> passing module options just works fine here in Debian too
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-05-06
<benanzo> I am running Feisty 2.6.20-15-generic ia32 on an Apple MacBook Core Duo, does this kernel support EFI booting?  when I apt-get install elilo it pulls down efibootmgr which requires module efivars.  That module doesn't exist in this kernel
<mjg59> BenC: When you pulled SVN uvcvideo, you dropped the isight code
<BenC> mjg59: where?
<mjg59> ubuntu/media/usbvideo
<mjg59> Oh, feisty
<BenC> I mean in feisty or...?
<BenC> ah, ok
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> when will be release the next fesity kernel update? with hda intel sound problems fixed hopefully
<Keybuk> Edulix: normally the kernel of the released version of the distribution does not receive updates
<Keybuk> (except for security)
<Edulix> Keybuk: not even bugfixes??
<Keybuk> Edulix: one person's bug fix is another person's regression
<Edulix> Keybuk: lol..
<Edulix> then fix it
<baget> hi
<baget> i have problem with module compling, i'm getting this error, http://rafb.net/p/oCTElu15.html, i compiled the kernel and modules (make && make modules)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-28
<osmosis> could be this.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/113532
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113532 in linux-source-2.6.20 "kernel 2.6.20 disk write performance much slower than 2.6.17" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<osmosis> yah, looks like that bug has stuck around.
<osmosis> When I use dd to create a 1G, my system comes to a hault. Should disk IO really send my load average up to 50?
<kraut> moin
<ackrcvd> Hi, I need to recompile the b43 driver in a default installation of 8.04... Do I need to recompile the entire kernel or just the b43 module?
<ackrcvd> No one knows?
<alex_joni> I would try recompiling the module only
<ackrcvd> How would I go about doing that?
<ackrcvd> I assume I only need linux-headers for this?
<ackrcvd> How do I get the sources for the module... /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko is the module I'm trying to recompile
<alex_joni> ackrcvd: why do you need to recompile it?
<ackrcvd> Applying patches suggeted to work with aircrack-ng suite
<alex_joni> ackrcvd: you need to get the source from somewhere.. so probably apt-get source linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic 
<alex_joni> but it won't be a trivial thing to do
<ackrcvd> So I would be required to rebuild the entire kernel?
<alex_joni> probably
<alex_joni> but you'll only use the module
<ackrcvd> What I wanted to know was, If I had to follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile OR I could just recompile the b43 module
<alex_joni> if you can get the exact same source, and can compile only the module, then that would probably be fine
<alex_joni> (but I have no idea how you could/should do that)
<ackrcvd> alex_joni: Cool... Thanks
<abogani> alex_joni: How proceed your work about Ubuntu rtai kernel flavour?
<alex_joni> abogani: pretty good :)
<alex_joni> abogani: managed to build packages, put them in a repo, and built a live cd
<abogani> alex_joni: Do you have plan to push your work in Ubuntu?
<alex_joni> abogani: hmm.. didn't think about it
<alex_joni> abogani: would it be usefull?
<alex_joni> (gotta run to lunch for 30min, will be back though)
<abogani> Oh Yes.
<abogani> alex_joni: Anyway i hope to add Comedi into lum for Intrepid Ibex. I suppose that is a news for you. :-)
<abogani> Good lunch!
<abogani> :-)
<alex_joni> abogani: cool, let me know if I can help
<abogani> Ok
<alex_joni> abogani: so far we tried to stick with LTS's
<alex_joni> abogani: back
<r1ddl3r> Hello, i'm trying to make a developing tool for programming the 8051 series of microcontrollers, since i dont have deep knowledge on Linux is there any1 willing to answer some questions?? (Or i'm on the wrong channel again?? )
<r1ddl3r> lol dont swarm me with answers ppl, rofl
<r1ddl3r> oke imma let ya to yer jobs...
<mkrufky> rtg: bug # 220857 marked as no-fix will make Ubuntu no longer the distro of choice for v4l / dvb developers
<mkrufky> and the bot doesnt notice... again... bug 220857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220857 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "linuxtv.org mercurial repository wont build against hardy kernel due to "disagrees about version of symbol videobuf_*" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220857
<mkrufky> this is because ubuntu has copies of cx88 and saa7134 in the ubuntu/media tree, causing conflicts
<rtg> mkrufky: the media modules are built against the ALSA headers in LUM, not against the kernel.
<mkrufky> why cant you place them in drivers/media ??
<mkrufky> that would avoid this issue
<rtg> mkrufky: they are direct copies of the kernel sources from drivers/media. They have to be built outside the kernel environment in order to get the correct ALSA headers. 
<mkrufky> ok, but users will continue to attempt to get driver support for new devices using linuxtv.org sources, and after they install the sources and modprobe the new modules, the wrong versions are picked up
<mkrufky> users dont know that thety have to delete the ubuntu versions first
<mkrufky> and we cant script that into the v4l/dvb build system, because we build on all distros -- we're not ubuntu-specific
<rtg> mkrufky: how about developing DKMS packages that use the kernel Makefile ? We have patches in that makefile that enforce the header file inclusion order.
<mkrufky> im not familiar with DKMS packages
<rtg> mkrufky: mdomsch from Dell developed it (or is the current maintainer)
<mdomsch> good day
<mkrufky> the linuxtv.org repositories are where v4l/dvb devel goes on for upstream kernels, and we put forth a ton of effort such that the tree is backwards compatable with older kernels, so that users can get driver support for new hardware on distro kernels
<mkrufky> rtg: it doesnt do me any good to develop a DKMS package if i have to update it every day, rtg
<rtg> mkrufky: we have somewhat the same problems, e.g., how to backport ALSA without borking external ALSA dependent drivers.
<mdomsch> mkrufky, http://linux.dell.com/dkms/dkms.html  if you're interested
<mkrufky> people that are building their new v4l / dvb modules can build those modules against the LUM headers, if they like
<mkrufky> then they can use the new drivers and it will work with new alsa
<mkrufky> thats no big deal
<mkrufky> the problem is, they dont even have this option with the current situation
<rtg> mkrufky: I'm not sure what you're trying to tell me, but follow up with smb (who is online and did the work). I gotta take off.
<mkrufky> DKMS looks nice, but linuxtv.org has its own backwards-compat solution, this is not needed for us
<mkrufky> smb?
<smb> me
<mkrufky> ok, ttyl, rtg
<mkrufky> oh, hi, smb
<tseliot> mkrufky: why did you say that you would have to update a DKMS package every day?
<mkrufky> as i was saying.  bug 220857 marked as no-fix will make Ubuntu no longer the distro of choice for v4l / dvb developers
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220857 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "linuxtv.org mercurial repository wont build against hardy kernel due to "disagrees about version of symbol videobuf_*" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220857
<smb> mkrufky: Hi. I looked into that when we had problems with the cx88 and saa71.. driver. 
<mkrufky> tseliot: i represent the v4l / dvb kernel developers
<mkrufky> tseliot: with digital television cards, distro kernels NEVER have support for the cards being sold today
<smb> mkrufky: I followed just loosely. let me have a skip through the baglog
<mkrufky> tseliot: so users must upgrade to the new drivers in the repositories hosted on linuxtv.org
<mkrufky> ok, smb
<mdomsch> mkrufky, DKMS exists exactly because each project had its own backport solution; each different; many broken.
<mdomsch> DKMS is the underpinning of the work of the Linux Foundation Driver Backport Working Group
<mkrufky> mdomsch: i, as a developer, need to run my developer sources on ubuntu
<mkrufky> i must not run a package
<mdomsch> and is required for all kernel modules Dell ships that aren't already on the distro media
<mkrufky> i need to run the sources WITH the bugs
<mkrufky> so that i can fix those bugs
<mdomsch> sure...
<mdomsch> DKMS can produce packages (debs, rpms, etc) but that's not it's core usefulness
<tseliot> ﻿mkrufky: once you've set up the packaging scripts for DKMS you can create a script which replaces all the files with their updated versions and builds a new package (a shell script would be enough)
<mkrufky> you are approaching this problem from a "how do we support the users" POV
<mkrufky> but i am raising a different issue
<mkrufky> i am raising, "how do we support the developers" POV
<smb> mkrufky: The problem we faced was the need of a more recent ALSA driver to support newer cards. So ALSA was moved into lum to be independent. Unfortunately this raises problems for drivers that are to be compiled agains alsa headers.
<mdomsch> yes
<mkrufky> users, yes -- would be nice if somebody would make a DKMS package for v4l/dvb modules, regularly
<mkrufky> but that doesnt help me
<mdomsch> dkms lets you have lots of versions of the source of a module
<mdomsch> e.g. /usr/src/somemodule-version1
<mdomsch> -version2
<mdomsch> -version3
<mdomsch> and track what's installed
<mdomsch> I use it for development all the time
<mkrufky> will somebody volunteer to maintain these such packages for ubuntu users that require the latest v4l-dvb modules?
<smb> mkrufky: What the v4l-dvb modules would need is, optionally look into lum headers first. I know this would then be ubuntu specific but once in place would need no specific maintenance
<mkrufky> please see the launchpad bug report -- LUM headers are missing things in the linux-headers and the source tree wont build against LUM, alone
<mkrufky> to make a long story short -- i work for a company that makes these tv products, and am slowly converting my co-workers into linux users / linux developers.  in the past, i can give them an ubuntu cd, tell them to pull from my linuxtv tree and build it.  now, its not that simple any more, and it's easier for me to give them a fedora cd
<smb> mkrufky: Yes the "right" headers are the linux-headers-lum-* ones. These have to be installed and the include path must use them before the kernel headers
<mkrufky> isnt there a way to look in ubuntu/media/foo *after* not finding said module in the standard kernel first?
<smb> mkrufky: It is not only the problem of the modules. Since ALSA is in the kernel but not always the most current. It cannot be simply overridden by replacing the modules. As you experienced all external modules will try to use the kernel headers. Which do not necessarily match
<mkrufky> i see it as important that the "default" kernel have all modules working correctly
<mkrufky> but once i build my own v4l / dvb modules from source, i deserve for alsa to be broken
<mkrufky> and that is my fault, not ubuntu's
<mkrufky> the fact is, i dont even have that opportunity, now
<mkrufky> (without first removing those from ubuntu/media/foo)
<mkrufky> and users wont know how to do it ...
<mkrufky> now, if a user goes to build his own v4l/dvb modules, that user probably doesnt need alsa to work
<mkrufky> if that user needs alsa to work, then that user has to simply wait for the next ubuntu kernel
<smb> mkrufky: I see your point. But we also saw with the cx88 driver (as an example). That this requires alsa to work and produces quite awful problems when compiled against the kernel. So it might only partially help if those modules would sit somewhere else
<mkrufky> it only requires alsa if the user needs DMA audio in analog mode
<mkrufky> one can simply not use cx88-alsa
<mkrufky> (it is blacklisted on my system)
<mkrufky> cx88-alsa is a separate module, for exactly this reason
<mkrufky> same goes for saa7134-alsa
<smb> mkrufky: This might be true, but I had several users that required this and had unusable systems because of problems there. I agree the current situation is not good. The problem is to find a solution that is good for all.
<mkrufky> ^^ the default installation should be a solution that is good for all
<mkrufky> and we dont disagree, there
<mkrufky> however......
<mkrufky> to fix this properly, you should do the following:
<mkrufky> have cx88-alsa and saa7134-alsa disabled in the kernel build
<smb> mkrufky: should be
<mkrufky> in the LUM build, you build cx88-alsa and saa7134-alsa against the LUM alsa headers, using the cx88 and saa7134 headers from the kernel
<mkrufky> but build the base cx88 and saa7134 modules WITH the kernel
<smb> mkrufky: Ok. I see the point.
<mkrufky> i dont see why cx88xx cx8800 cx8802 and cx88-dvb are not built in-kernel
<smb> mkrufky: So the video modules could be simply replaced when compiling externally
<mkrufky> same applies to saa7134 and saa7134-dvb
<mkrufky> yes, that is correct
<mkrufky> they depend, of course, on the v4l and dvb core dependencies
<mkrufky> such as videobuf-foo , dvb-core, and any tuner / demod i2c client / dvb_frontend modules, etc
<smb> mkrufky: The question is there: does this include anything sound related?
<mkrufky> the sound modules in question are cx88-alsa and saa7134-alsa
<mkrufky> those can be built outside
<mkrufky> the cx88 & saa713x drivers themselves do not depend on any sound stuff
<smb> mkrufky: No, sorry. I meant the v4l dependencies. And I think this might have been a reson to move the whole drivers. It might have been not that clear.
<mkrufky> ah
<mkrufky> i try to make myself accessible to you guys -- you should please always feel free to email me with those types of questions
<mkrufky> and i am not always as difficult as i am being today :-P
<smb> mkrufky: Ok, I/we surely come back to that offer. ;-)
<mkrufky> anyway, v4l has absolutely zero dependency on alsa
<mkrufky> ok, cool :-)
<mkrufky> dvb also -- zero dependency on alsa
<pwnguin> i got a question about building upstream kernel git
<TankEnMate> what is the major differences between a -server and a -generic kernel?
<pwnguin> Warn for stack frames larger than (needs gcc 4.4) (FRAME_WARN) [1024] (NEW) ?
<pwnguin> i appear to have gcc 4.2 -- do i need to set that to 0?
<smb> mkrufky: Ok, I take that point and see what can be done. But at least I think I understood the problem and see whether this can be changed
<TankEnMate> *shrug* read the source luke! :)
<mkrufky> smb: ok, cool...  
<pwnguin> TankEnMate: last i knew there wasnt much of a difference; you could try making a diff of the two ^_^
<mkrufky> smb: thank you -- i appreciate looking into this...  and so will the other v4l/dvb developers, and all my co workers ;-)
<TankEnMate> pwnguin: tried that.. problem i am having doesn't seem to be related to an config changes that I could see..
<smb> mkrufky: I hope we can get a solution that is good for everyone (well maybe most ;-)) which is what we all want in the end.
<mkrufky> yes, exactly
<TankEnMate> pwnguin: only thing I can think is that the source code must be different...
<TankEnMate> anyone here ever come across a kernel complaining about a initrd image is bad, when you know for certain that it is ok?
<smb> pwnguin: I am guessing a bit there but it might be a compile option. Maybe something gcc4.2 just ignores. Or the makefiles just make sure it isn't used when using an oldr compiler. anyhow, if it compiles, I guess it should be ok
<FooEnMate> ugh..
<FooEnMate> anyone had a problem with a kernel complaining that an initrd image was corrupt when you know for certain that it is ok?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-29
<madrazr> Hii all, yesterday there was a session on Building Upstream kernels at #ubuntu-classroom. I just had this question but unfortunately could not ask.
<madrazr> Suppose I now have the rpm-src of the Fedora 8 kernel and I want to build it for Ubuntu, how to do it?
<madrazr> I badly want this because, there is a tool called NCTUNS, which must be mandatorily used by students as per the University for Networks Simulation and this runs only on Fedora
<cradek> maybe you could extract the source from that rpm with rpm2cpio and build it.  but I'm pretty sure this is not the right channel for rpm questions.
<pwnguin> madrazr: is the source to nctuns available?
<madrazr> pwnguin: yes
<madrazr> pwnguin: can some one build it for Ubuntu, I am ready to take the initiative but I am not well versed in Ubuntu package maintainance
<madrazr> So If someone helps me, we can bring it to Ubuntu and I can pursuade my college authorities to use Ubuntu from nowonwards
<pwnguin> im grabbing a tar.gz right now, but im not clear what on earth it is
<madrazr> We are actually not happy with Fedora, and we want to shift to Ubuntu, but NCTUNS is standing in between our college and Ubuntu
<pwnguin> it has linux 2.6.24 as part of then ame
<madrazr> pwnguin: can you link me to the page frm where you are downloading?
<pwnguin> no
<pwnguin> stupid frames
<pwnguin> my first guess is something related to tun
<madrazr> pwnguin: I did not get you
<pwnguin> http://nsl10.csie.nctu.edu.tw/
<pwnguin> that place uses frames well enough that i cant figure out what link to give you
<madrazr> http://nsl10.csie.nctu.edu.tw/products/nctuns/download/download.php
<madrazr> this is the link to download page
<pwnguin> like i said, im downloading now
<madrazr> oh sorry, fine then
<pwnguin> anyways, you might consider attending a session by dholbach tomorrow on making packages
<madrazr> pwnguin: ok
<pwnguin> but really, i dont see this happening if it involves patching the kernel
<madrazr> pwnguin: why so?
<madrazr> pwnguin: how can end users use this tool then?
<madrazr> pwnguin: cant we have a NCTUNS supporting kernel in repos, so those who want to use NCTUNS can install this kernel, actually thats what happens when we install it on Fedora
<madrazr> Grub gives a separate option at boot time
<pwnguin> from what i can tell, this NCTUNS provides a patched kernel for fedora and the application uses it to attach to a special network emulator forked from tun
<madrazr> pwnguin: yes it does so
<pwnguin> who would maintain this kernel?
<madrazr> this patched kernel??
<pwnguin> yes
<madrazr> its maintained by those developers only
<pwnguin> indeed
<madrazr> pwnguin: so do you mean to say, until those people provide patches to Ubuntu kernel, no one can help us?
<pwnguin> What I mean to say is that ubuntu is fairly burdened already, especially on the kernel. If someone new were to step up and meet the obligations, that would be one thing
<pwnguin> if the NCTUNS had put their patches into the kernel tree, that'd be another thing
<pwnguin> but asking ubuntu to pick up a fedora package that even fedora hasn't picked up seems a bit silly
<madrazr> pwnguin: ok fine, suppose I am ready to maintain the packages and I am ready to take the initiative for making it work on, what kind of support will I get from Ubuntu community and kernel team?
<pwnguin> well, dholbach will love you
<madrazr> pwnguin: sooper, where can I find him??
<madrazr> which channel?
<pwnguin> #ubuntu-motu
<madrazr> pwnguin: fine, thanks a lot
<pwnguin> you should also write the kernel mailing list
<madrazr> pwnguin: ubuntu kernel mailing list?
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> about whether the patches are okay or not
<madrazr> fine
<madrazr> pwnguin: actually I dont know where to get started, thats the whole problem here now, because I am not very well versed with Kernel development
<pwnguin> well, in your case
<pwnguin> the first thing to do is make an actual patch
<pwnguin> they provide a set of files, but they're not in patch format
<pwnguin> you might also write the NCTUNS folk and ask them if they have plans to get the nctun interface into the kernel
<pwnguin> linus' kernel
<madrazr> ok
<pwnguin> the patch would make it easier to evaluate whether the modifications to say, syscall_table is dangerous etc
<pwnguin> im not even sure regular tun is still in the kernel
<madrazr> ok
<pwnguin> anyways, if the kernel team were to decide this was worthy of inclusion in ubuntu mainline, you'd basically provide a patch and they'd include it, then the rest of the work would be in MOTU -- but the idea of providing a special nctun build of the kernel I don't think will fly
<pwnguin> maybe I'm wrong
<madrazr> pwnguin: ok
<ackrcv1> Hi, how do I go about installing 2.6.25 for 8.04?
<Saied> is there a 2.6.25 kernel available for ubuntu?
<BenC> Ok people...there's supposed to be a kernel meeting today, but there's not much to discuss on account of work is starting for intrepid
<BenC> But if anyone has any questions, we can answer them now
<laga> (i've got a question about a bug report, but i'm not sure if it's appropriate for the meeting)
<BenC> Closer to UDS we will review the topics for the kernel track, and we invite people to add to the list of topics
<BenC> laga: It's usually not, but for lack of anything else to discuss, feel free to bug drop :)
<laga> sure. i'll just need a minute to make thunderbird behave again..
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/223381
<laga> that guy basically suggests a change to CONFIG_HZ to get his remote working, and i'm not sure if that's the right way ;) any advice?
<smb> laga: To throw in my opinion, I agree with your initial answer. A driver that requires a certain HZ number is broken and should be fixed instead of changing HZ.
<BenC> Yeah, that's my answer too
<laga> good, thanks
<alex_joni> BenC: mind if I jump in with a question?
<BenC> alex_joni: sure
<alex_joni> abogani asked me if I plan to push the custom flavour I did for hardy (IPIPE patch in the kernel, and RTAI packages) back to Ubuntu
<alex_joni> so far I haven't considered it (until he approached me), mainly because I didn't think there's enough interest.. also maintaining might be a bit of a problem
<alex_joni> are there any thoughts/pages about processes like these?
<alex_joni> BenC: was that so scary?
<BenC> alex_joni: It's all documented in source in debian/binary-custom.d/ in the git tree
<BenC> alex_joni: the other thing is we need reassurances that it will be maintained, especially post-release
<BenC> we generally like to see a team behind custom flavors and someone who will respond immediately when we see a build failure cause by patch conflicts
<alex_joni> I see
<alex_joni> well, I'll talk to abogani about it
<alex_joni> I'm also concearned I don't have the time/energy for long-term support
<BenC> May be best to keep it in a PPA then
<alex_joni> ppa?
<amitk> alex_joni: ppa = personal package archives, feature of launchpad to allow users to upload source deb package and have it spit out Ubuntu binaries. It also provides a way to host your own packages
<alex_joni> amitk: I have a repo set up
<alex_joni> with proper package signing, etc
<amitk> alex_joni: in that case you probably don't care about ppa
<pwnguin> unless you're popular and want canonical to foot the hosting bill ;)
<alex_joni> cjwatson: any idea what this means? http://pastebin.ca/1002222
<cjwatson> alex_joni: no, although the /dev/sda I/O error suggests hardware trouble
<smb> alex_joni: this means the block layer returned one sector bad. 
<alex_joni> so it's faulty HW ?
<smb> alex_joni: somewhere yes. but depending on hw setup could be somewhere one the way down to the disk. is that a real scsi disk or sata?
<alex_joni> sata
<alex_joni> smb: so it could be a problematic driver of the chipset or something like that?
<smb> alex_joni: the message itself comes from the generic block layer. normally the drivers would or could issue additional info. it could even be a bad sector on the disk. or bad cable (if the error is not always the same sector)
<alex_joni> smb: ok, I'll poke it some more
<smb> alex_joni: is there anything before that message?
<alex_joni> smb: it's a livecd I built, run by another user.. I'll have him run with nosplash, and without quiet
<smb> alex_joni: ah, ok
<alex_joni> thanks for the pointers
<smb> alex_joni: np :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-30
<fs_> hello
<fs_> i need some help with the ubuntu kernel build process
<fs_> may i ask here?
<fs_> i'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<fs_> ..and a checkout of commit 273f7b551a420580307fa414fe616f0e276a4035
<fs_> it should match my current kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<fs_> i did some minor changes to the i386/config.generic because i need a SLAB allocator
<fs_> debian/scripts/misc/oldconfig i386   # everything fine so far
<fs_> then i do a ... AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<fs_> it tells me /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-16 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'
<fs_> however "git-ls-files --others" says my HEAD was clean
<fs_> do you know what i'm doing wrong?
<amitk> fs_: Use the KernelMaintenance and KMStarter documents found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KnowledgeBase
<cking> fs_: I personally would start from scratch with a clean kernel source tree and see if you can build a kernel without patching it first by following wiki instructions
<amitk> fs_: the instructions you are following are for a very old kernel
<fs_> i'll try that
<fs_> cking: if i don't change anything it build's fine, sorry it took so long.
<fs_> i'll now try to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance
<cking> good plan.. :-)
<amitk> fs_: just take care that you don't run the in-kernel build system (make menuconfig, oldconfig, etc.). That confuses the Ubuntu build system.
<fs_> ok
<fs_> i'll try and see -- hope so :)
<fs_> can i start with "debian/rules startnewrelease" or do i have to "debian/scripts/misc/getabis 2.6.24 16.30" first?
<alex_joni> cjwatson: I now have further info on http://pastebin.ca/1002222
<alex_joni> http://www.peters-cnc-ecke.de/forumupload/uploadFiles2008/11479_115669130125_IMGP1627.JPG
<cjwatson> this isn't really my area ...
<alex_joni> ok, I'll ask smb if he's around later
<alex_joni> would he be more appropriate?
<cjwatson> alex_joni: well, certainly somebody on the kernel team, I don't know exactly
<alex_joni> cjwatson: thanks
<fs_> i followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance very carefully, but i still get the same error
<fs_> still ... "/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-16 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'"
<fs_> after "  scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig"
<fs_> i started at "Development cycle" with a fresh checkout
<alex_joni> < fs_> i did some minor changes to the i386/config.generic <- where exactly is that file?
<fs_> at debian/config/i386/config.generic
<fs_> i took the /boot/config-2.6.24-16-generic ran make menuconfig on that changed SLUB to SLAB
<fs_> cp'ed it to debian/config/i386/config.generic
<alex_joni> when you run make menuconfig you taint your sources
<alex_joni> put the config.generic somewhere safe, then revert all changes to your git checkout
<fs_> tried both "debian/rules updateconfigs" and the long version with the for loop under "Updating configs"
<alex_joni> git reset --hard (or soemthing like that)
<fs_> aha
<fs_> i think i'll start from scratch
<fs_> do you mean i should make the change to debian/config/i386/config.generic with an editor
<fs_> you say the menuconfig on the sources was bad -- i won't do this now.
<alex_joni> right
<fs_> oh lord
<alex_joni> if you do any changes on the sources directly (even running make menuconfig or such) it will confuse the ubuntu scripts
<fs_> all right!
<alex_joni> fs_: at least that's how I made it work :)
<alex_joni> but you should simply get a clean checkout, put your new config in place, use dch to bump the version number, and build the binary package
<fs_> ok
<alex_joni> (remember that newer versions released by Ubuntu will one day probably update your locally installed package)
<alex_joni> so I would uninstall the meta packages, and use a very high number for the kernel package
<fs_> oh thats ok, i can put them on hold
<alex_joni> if you're carefull.. then it's ok
<fs_> i have to get debs first
<fs_> dch with any args?
<alex_joni> dch -i to bump version
<fs_> is that "git-update-index debian/config/*/*"... mandatory?
<fs_> alex_joni: hit me! :)
<fs_> it's building
<fs_> how great! :D
<amitk> fs_: you should build/configure outside the kernel source tree to avoid tainting the sources. e.g. make O=`pwd`/../build menuconfig, where 'build' is a directory above the Ubuntu kernel source
<fs_> amit: yes! and i'll never forget
<fs_> ...until building changes ;)
<fs_> if that works .. i've to go for the lum and lrm's
<amitk> fs_: I've put something in for UDS to create a debian/rules target to automate this
<alex_joni> amitk: are you acustomed with ata drivers?
<fs_> amit: what's an UDS?
<amitk> fs_: Ubuntu Developers Summit
<amitk> alex_joni: not an expert
<fs_> amit: that's really, nice
<alex_joni> amitk: mmkay.. had this issue: http://www.peters-cnc-ecke.de/forumupload/uploadFiles2008/11479_115669130125_IMGP1627.JPG
<amitk> alex_joni: intel chipset?
<alex_joni> amitk: I think so
<alex_joni> amitk: regular kernel (-generic) seems to boot ok, this is using a custom flavour
<amitk> alex_joni: what flavour?
<alex_joni> -rtai
<amitk> alex_joni: your own flavour?
<alex_joni> amitk: yes
<alex_joni> amitk: wonder if it's related to bug #206635
<alex_joni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/206635
<amitk> alex_joni: You have to give me context before I can help you. Did you change the config from -generic? When does this appear? Did you rebuild initramfs? etc.
<amitk> alex_joni: or if you've already talked to somebody just wait. They should be coming online soon :)
<alex_joni> amitk: the issue is that it's not my machine, will try to bring the guy with the machine in here (I mostly built the kernel debs)
<alex_joni> amitk: I understand more info is needed, so I mostly would appreciate pointers in what direction I should start looking
<alex_joni> amitk: it's a changed config (basicly all power management is switched off: ACPI, APM, etc)
<amitk> alex_joni: dmesg (if you even boot), lspci -vvnn, details of config changes are needed. BTW, you said that -generic works, right?
<alex_joni> amitk: yes
<amitk> alex_joni: in that case, lsmod output is also helpful with generic.
<alex_joni> amitk: beeing that early in the stage it's probably something in initramfs? (I mean it doesn't get to load modules from lum..)
<amitk> alex_joni: have you recreated your initramfs?
<amitk> alex_joni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies for more info
<alex_joni> amitk: yes
<alex_joni> amitk: I was a bit worried about submitting a bug at launchpad.. as it might not be something wrong in the ubuntu source/packages
<alex_joni> but rather something I didn't do right..
<amitk> alex_joni: it isn't a bug if the default Ubuntu kernel works :) But it will help you have all this info on a single page in order to get help
<alex_joni> amitk: ok, thanks.. will gather more data
<alex_joni> amitk: different topic: machine freeze and blinking keyboard lights means kernel panic?
<amitk> alex_joni: almost always :)
<alex_joni> amitk: cool, thanks
<shashi>  I am using Ubuntu 8.04 64-bit version, if i install any 32-bit applications like browsers, datbase clients ...etc. The 32-bit based applications not able to reach /etc/resolv.conf file to communicate to the network. Any one tell me how to resolve this issue ?
<maks__> shashi: ask on #ubuntu for support
<devindia> where can i get ubuntu source code
<fs_> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide
<devindia> what language is it written
<devindia> i mean the ubuntu kernel
<fs_> in c or in english afaik?
<devindia> i want to learn and understand about ubuntu kernel.. 
<fs_> nice :)
<fs_> the ubuntu-kernel is a linux-kernel
<devindia> anything more to tel me about kernel.... and can i download the source code... and get started
<fs_> depends on what you want to do
<fs_> linux is http://kernel.org/
<devindia> i actually want to learn how a kernel is written especially about linux(my sweetheart:-[) .. thats what i am interested in
<fs_> there are serval books about that issue
<devindia> what are the pre-requisites.. i mean the language and skill i need to know ??  
<fs_> it's mainly the c programming language
<devindia> then... any thing else to learn before i jump into linux kernel
<devindia> ???
<fs_> there is so much to learn
<johanbr> If you don't already know C pretty well, the linux kernel is not a good place to start.
<devindia> C means... what subconcept you actually mean...  do i need to know pointers well ?? then about various datastructures ???
<xivulon> can you pls confirm that suspend-to-disk does not work with swap on file? 
<mjg59> xivulon: Correct
<fs_> devindia: there are serval books about the linux kernel one is "linux device drivers". you can find it at http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<xivulon> mjg59: would it be possible to disable hibernation within pm-util if any device in swap -s is on file?
<xivulon> I had a couple of users ending up with a frozen system
<xivulon> I can file a bug if you wish
<mjg59> That would be good
<devindia> is this  a place for kernel developers to chat?? hope i am not disturbing anyone??
<xivulon> mjg59 bug #224697
<amitk> devindia: this is channel for Ubuntu kernel development. For general-purpose kernel change you should go to a channel from kernelnewbies.org
<amitk> s/change/chat/
<devindia> ok... i will do that
<devindia> but i want to know about ubuntu kernel..... the site is telling me about something else
<devindia> does ubuntu use launchpad for its development ?/
<amitk> devindia: ubuntu kernel is basically the linux kernel + some extra patches. Everything you learn at kernelnewbies is applicable to the Ubuntu kernel.
<amitk> devindia: yes, LP is used for development
<devindia> development in the sense i asked for "code"  if yes... can i get the sourcecode from launchpad
<alex_joni> devindia: most likely you get the linux kernel from www.kernel.org
<amitk> devindia: the ubuntu kernel code is at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<devindia> where is git coming in... if ubuntu uses launchpad.. it must use bazaar... am  i right? 
<amitk> devindia: no, the kernel is an exception
<xivulon> In wubi I have a "Common Workarounds" boot mode for the installer
<devindia> so only patches are made using bazaar
<xivulon> At the moment it is mostly acpi=off, but what would be a reasonable combination?
<devindia> ???
<xivulon> I was thinking: "Common Workarounds Boot" => xforcevesa acpi=off noapic nolapic all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpoll
<xivulon> is this okish?
<amitk> devindia: EVERYTHING is in git
<xhaker> rtg: you've tagged the cgroups bug verification-needed. where is it built?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm sure I said this before, but it's really not a good idea to lump everything into one like that
<rtg> xhaker: its in progress. add the -propsed repo to your /etc/apt settings and you'll get notified when the build is complete.
<rtg> s/-propsed/-proposed/
<cjwatson> xivulon: as I pointed out before, gfxboot offers a set of checkboxes each of which separately represents a common workaround people might need, and wubi should do similarly IMO
<xivulon> cjwatson I have to use menu.lst 
<xivulon> so I have a bit less flexibility 
<rtg> xhaker: since its an ABI bump you'll want to wait until LUM etc are also uploaded.
<xivulon> I can have one menu entry for each workaround though
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm concerned that just hammering them all in will break some systems in different ways
<cjwatson> xforcevesa, for instance, produces severely degraded video performance if you don't need it
<xivulon> now I have Safe Grapghic Mode = xforceves  and ACPI workarounds = acpi=off noapic nolapic
<cjwatson> all_generic_ide will probably change the probe order of devices
<cjwatson> I'm sure acpi=off breaks suspend
<xivulon> but I noticed a few users required irqpoll and/or all_generic_ide
<cjwatson> and so on
<xivulon> so maybe I can do 3 groups
<cjwatson> every one of those options will be detrimental in some way, otherwise it would be on by default
<xivulon> got that, shall we then keep Safe Graphic Mode and ACPI workardounds as they are and add a new one for irqpoll + floppy=off?
<cjwatson> are irqpoll and floppy=off particularly connected to each other/
<cjwatson> ?
<xhaker> rtg: yep, i know the drill. but i didn't notice an upload to proposed yet
<xivulon> putting the 2 together since a couple of users apparently required them
<cjwatson> I think you need to do the research to understand them before just dropping them in
<xivulon> let me fetch the post
<xivulon> that's why I am here :)
<rtg> xhaker: yeah, the SRU process is kind of a pain for the kernel. I've got all of the bugs marked for SRU. I'll bug pitti soon to release the upload.
<xivulon> cjwatson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773759
<xhaker> oh.. it's in the queue :D
<cjwatson> xivulon: I have to say that I think it's much, much more important to gather information about what systems need those parameters and feed that information back to the kernel team, than to worry about producing a complete list
<cjwatson> firstly, you're not going to be able to produce a complete list, period
<cjwatson> secondly, if the kernel team get information about what systems are going wrong, they can add quirks to the kernel so that it uses those by default, which will help many more people
<cjwatson> so the first response should ALWAYS be to get the necessary information (dmidecode, sometimes lspci -vvnn, etc.) so that quirks can be installed by default
<xivulon> absolutely
<cjwatson> when you find yourself designing complicated systems to divide workarounds into different groups, that's a sign that it's gone too far
<cjwatson> maybe some of these are just needed for a few systems, and we could clean those up for 8.04.1
<xivulon> but sometimes people cannot boot at all so gathering that info becomes difficult
<cjwatson> you aren't going to be able to assemble a complete list of why people can't boot, though
<cjwatson> I'm just worried that the necessary followup might not be getting done here
<xivulon> all I aiming for is to provide a simpler avenue to get around the most common issues
<xivulon> 2 or 3 (xforcevesa, and acpi=off are already there, so it's a matter of deciding whether I should add something else for irqpoll & co)
<cjwatson> right, but above you were talking about "a few users" - I'm just not sure there's enough data yet to indicate that these are really common, rather than just being something that affect a very small number of systems
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=40276200 (search wubi for irqpoll)
<cjwatson> (which might be ones that lots of users use)
<xivulon> someone even added that as a recipe to the wubiguide, that is what really triggered my attention
<cjwatson> none of this is specific to wubi surely, for that matter
<xivulon> absolutely
<mjg59> cjwatson: Well, ideally we fix the bug rather than blacklisting
<cjwatson> sure, I just mean as an absolute minimum
<xivulon> cjwatson, I will leave it as it is then, If I observe more irqpoll or all_generic_ide recipes we will discuss whether it is worth to add an extra menu entry
 * cjwatson nods
<ogra> who is our best FS person to look at a unionfs bug that bites classmate and MIB atm ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/224754
<Zet> I get this when I run the "check disk integrity" thing on the 64-bit desktop installation CD: "BUG: Soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! [exe:2673]"
<Zet> or release 8.04
<rtg> ogra: cking
<ogra> thanks
<Zet> googling that string suggests proprietary wireless drivers or something as the culprit, but surely none can be loaded at boot time off the live-cd?
<ogra> seems to be caused by a hardlink in the sudo package
<ogra> somehow unionfs doesnt like hardlinks atm
<rtg> Zet: all hardware modules will get loaded off the live-cd
<Zet> rtg: even by the integrity checker?
<Zet> rtg: does the live-cd have proprietary drivers on it?
<rtg> Zet: I can't remember if LRM is there, but I think not.
<Zet> what is LRM
<rtg> linux-restricted-modules (where all the binary blobs live)
<Zet> well anyway, I checked the md5sum of the .iso I burned and it's ok
<Zet> I got Kubuntu installed but it completely freezes after a short while
<rtg> Zet: are you getting a stack dump from the BUG message?
<Zet> no
<Zet> I haven't been able to check the system logs yet either
<Zet> maybe I'll burn a Knoppix CD or something
<rtg> Zet: what do you have that you can unplug in order to try and isolate the problem?
<Zet> umm
<Zet> a USB memory card reader, a wacom tablet, a digital tv card...?
<cking> ogra: OK, will look into it. What hardlinks are you referring to for this bug to occur?
<Zet> but first things first: doing the dishes to reduce nagging
<ogra> cking, the sudo package ships two ahrdliks
<Zet> get back to you later
<ogra> *hardlinks
<ogra> cking, there is one in hardy-proposed which makes unionfs oops ... i bet you can try to pull it onto the liveCD to reproduce
<ogra> ume as well as classmate use both a standard rofs/cow/unionfs setup similar to the CD
<cking> ogra: can you add some more details on how exactly to trip this on the bug report so that I can easily reproduce it?
<cking> ..if that's not too much of a problem.
<ogra> i added: to reproduce use a system with unionfs underneath (liveCD might suffice) , enable the hardy-proposed repo and install the sudo package from there (it ships two hardlinks which i suspect to be the cause here)
<ogra> does that suffice ? 
<ogra> cking, lool and me are both available for you if you need any tests etc
<ogra> (lool in #ubuntu-devel)
 * ogra tries with a live iso in virtualbox ....
<cking> ogra: that info is fine. It's a pity unionfs is being used - aufs is an alternative union fs
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> looking forward to intrepid for it
<cking> ..it's in hardy lum too
<ogra> i already have the necessary patches for ltsp waiting where we use unionfs extensively ... 
<ogra> but nothing uses it yet in the ubuntu world
<ogra> so i have to stick with the supported stuff for the release
<cking> ..the kernel oops may take some figuring out.. but I start digging early tomorrow if that's OK.
<ogra> sure
<ogra> i'll roll the updates into a new rofs anyway :) and automatic updates are disabled on the classmate ... not sure how urgent its for lool though
<ogra> confirmed on the liveCD as well
<cking> ogra: just to confirm - which LiveCV are you using?
<cking> s/LiveCV/liveCD/
<ogra> the released hardy iso
<ogra> in virtualbox
<cking> OK
<abogani> rtg: Is it sufficient for SRU (Bug #224788) ?
<rtg> abogani: hang on, lemme look.
<abogani> Sorry if it isn't looks good but it is my first SRU request. :-(
<rtg> abogani: what about the mutex fix? The changelog entry (from the git commit) implies that the toshiba_acpi module has always been enabled.
<abogani> rtg: No BenC disabled it times ago.
<rtg> abogani: ok, so the SRU is really 'enable toshiba_acpi'. The changelog entry (that I created) is misleading.
<dhaval> rtg, ping
<rtg> dhaval: yo
<dhaval> rtg, how do i clone your kernel tree?
<dhaval> the stutters should not be happening
<dhaval> we should fix it.
<rtg> dhaval: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance
<dhaval> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git ?
<rtg> yes
<dhaval> rtg, thanks!
<dhaval> i might ask you test out some patches to confirm if i manage to nail this one tonight
<rtg> dhaval: what problem are you pursuing? 
<dhaval> rtg, the stutters you mentioned in the last mail to the bz
<rtg> dhaval: that was the original behavior with USER_SCHED. Isn't it an accurate description?
<dhaval> rtg, well, that is not expected behavior. it should not stutter.
<dhaval> i thought we had fixed it long ago
<dhaval> but we don't seem to have, so let's go and fix it.
<rtg> I'm not sure what you mean. the bug report is describing _why_ I changed -generic from USER_SCHED to CGROUP_SCHED.
<rtg> smb: what is going on with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/140511 ? 
<rtg> smb: is it against the wrong package?
<rtg> smb: never mind. I found it: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=commit;h=77d6ec19785ff831150378a1073c21024e88fb05
<smb> rtg: Why is that assigned to you? I fixed that in the kernel. init tools was wrong because blacklisting was no option. 
<rtg> smb: I'm going through the SRU process on these bug reports. its a real pain in the ass.
<smb> rtg: for hardy?
<rtg> yep
<smb> rtg: I am confused. You need an sru for something that was in the release?
<rtg> smb: as far as I can tell it was not in the release.
<rtg> though it looks like it should have been.
<smb> rtg: hm. thought we had an upload for release after i put that in
<rtg> smb: according to the log, you appear to be correct.
<rtg> looks like 'debian/rules insertchanges' didn't do its job correctly.
<smb> rtg: must be something like that. i was a bit late but not that late
<rtg> smb: it was committed Apr 9, I uploaded twice after that.
<rtg> smb: hmm, maybe not. I'm gonna revert to the -16.30 tag and see just what is in the source.
<smb> rtg: so I thought. Well the last commit before was -16.30. Hm
<smb> rtg: No, not correct. It was the first -16 ABI
<smb> rtg: And you checked in -16.30 relase some time after that
<rtg> smb: well, the blacklist code is in the -16.30 tag. damn, sure messed up m y changelog.
<rtg> anyway, I gotta bolt for a couple of hours. back in a bit.
<dhaval> rtg, sorry missed your message. what i mean, is that even if a media player is getting lesser cpu time, it should still get scheduled quickly enough for stutters to not be noticable
<compbrain> Howdy folks, is there a wiki page/doc suggesting how to do a complete flavor build (kernel, modules, restricted modules, metapackages, etc)
<compbrain> I've automated my main kernel build process, but the auxiliary packages have me wondering if there is a better way
<alex_joni> compbrain: not that I know of, but there's info in debian/binary-custom.d (for the kernel)
<compbrain> alex_joni: Yea, I've got that much. We're producing kernel iamges to our team ppa using that method for zumastor.org
<compbrain> but we've had requests for the other supporting packages to be built as well
<alex_joni> compbrain: it's not very different for lum and lbm
<alex_joni> pull them from git
<alex_joni> then "NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules-ppa && dpkg-buildpackage -S -I -i"
<alex_joni> I also add DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=2 in the front of that (so it goes a bit faster)
<compbrain> righto
<alex_joni> lrm is not in git faik, so I usually get it with apt-get source linux-restricted...
<compbrain> Yea, right now i've got a py script to pull the latest kernel source package from our mirror, throw in the new flavor, flip a few bits, and output the modified source package for ppa upload
<alex_joni> compbrain: maybe pulling from git will be easier
<compbrain> I'll try anything once ;)
<alex_joni> heh, same here
<alex_joni> but for lrm you can only get it with apt-get source afaik
<alex_joni> same for meta
<alex_joni> (for meta it's simply: fakeroot debian/rules binary && dpkg-buildpackage -S)
<ogra> rtg, do you think it would be possible to get the one digit fix from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/115284 into one of the SRUs ? 
<ogra> it would really make a lot dvb users happy 
<rtg> ogra: lemme read through it. It won't go in until the next upload, but ought to make it for 8.04.1
<ogra> that would be cool :)
<_sourcemaker> how can i disable martian source and ll header checks?
<cathyal> anyone awkae
<cathyal> wher'es tj
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-01
<jumpkick> hello
<jumpkick> why are there no sound drivers in the Hardy Heron AMD64 Kernel?
<johanbr> jumpkick: They're in the linux-ubuntu-modules package.
<jumpkick> johanbr: okay thanks....
<jumpkick> that was a wrinkle from upgrading gutsy -> hardy that didn't go quite right I guess
<johanbr> jumpkick: Oh, okay. How did you upgrade?
<jumpkick> ﻿johanbr: I tried to do the Kubntu upgrade, but it crashed my X when I clicked on the details box, so I ended up just doing it from the shell
<jumpkick> change sources.list, dist-upgrade, upgrade, upgrade, still have a prob with ialib32 compat libs and vmware-server... but anyway
<johanbr> Ok. Then it's not so strange that you missed the l-u-m package.
<jumpkick> johanbr: if you have privs can you edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and just stick a line in there that says "make sure you have linux-ubuntu-modules installed"?
<johanbr> I don't have any special privileges. If I can edit that, so can you. :)
<jumpkick> okay I'll make a login and try
<TheMuso> 9/c
<bullgard4> dmesg: "Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2." Is this a Ubuntu design error or a feature?
<amitk> bullgard4: neither. It is a Linux kernel feature. If this is new hardware, try with clocksource=hpet in the kernel command line.
<devindia> i hope this is the place of ubuntu kernel developers ??
<devindia> i have a question....is the development of kernel only/fully in C
<amitk> devindia: you would have more success if you actually tried downloading the kernel and looking at it instead of repeating your questions.
<amitk> devindia: try the irc channel on http://kernelnewbies.org/IRC
<cking> bullgard4: to find out alternative clocksources, use: sudo cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource 
<devindia> hey... amitk: please don get tensed..the question i asked just because of curiosity... i will download the kernel
<devindia> now
<devindia> ;-)
<amitk> tense... hmmm
<pwnguin> heh
<cking> not too much coffee?
<amitk> cking: naaah... I don't drink coffee. But perhaps I should just log out of here and enjoy the sunshine
<cking> amitk: Is May 1st a holiday for you?
<amitk> amitk: yup
<amitk> cking: yup
<amitk> yeah.. I need to get out
<cking> ..well then.. go and enjoy the day off.
<amitk> bye
<bullgard4> cking: Before you will leave this channel also, let me say thank you for your help. I am still studying how the 4 available clocksources on this computer function. Still, I consider it a nuisance that the 'time' jumps backwards in dmesg output.
<cking> bullgard4: I'll be here all day, so any questions, I will try to answer.
<cking> hpet is probably the best bet if you have it, ignore jiffies and tsc if possible.
<cking> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Stamp_Counter - explains why tsc can cause problems.
<bullgard4> cking: The article  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Stamp_Counter rather vaguely states: "If the processor frequency changes (via SpeedStep for example), the timer no longer accurately measures wall clock time." I have no AMD processor and no multiprocessor. Still, the dmesg output 'time' displayed decreases sometimes. What is the reason?
<cking> bullgard4: referring to tsc, I am unsure why time decreases off the top of my head - I need to investigate that one.
<cking> have you tried the other clock sources?  And can your processor change frequency?
<snikker> when i insert a cd/dvd in a second dvd drive, the system don't mount it and in dmesg, i've got this: http://pastebin.com/m1cc3d71c it's a kernel bug?
<smb> snikker: sounds rather like hardware trouble. maybe bad cables? or try to force a slower dma rate through the bios and see whether that helps.
<snikker> smb: the hardware workk fine in windows and live cd... i'ce also set udma2 in bios, but nothing to do 
<ogra> does the same CD/DVD work in the other driver ? 
<ogra> *drive
<snikker> smb: with hdparm i see that the udma is set to udma4
<snikker> ogra: yes it work
<smb> snikker: from the messages it really sound like problems talking to the drive. can you use hdparm to set udma2 and try?
<smb> snikker: or maybe, is that cd you try a self-burned one?
<snikker> smb: now i try, even if i don't know how to set udma2 with hdparm....
<smb> -Xudma2
<snikker> don't work, same error
<snikker> http://pastebin.com/m3af0258e
<snikker> any other hints?
<smb> snikker: hdparm seems to have problems with changing dma. Maybe http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt (libata.dma=1) helps to temporarily check whether drive works without dma
<snikker> ok thanks, now i check
<Battery> hi guys, is there anybody here that know something about loading 2 cross-dependant modules?
<johanbr> Battery: sudo modprobe mod1 mod2 maybe
<Battery> johanbr: thanks - i'll give it a go...
<Battery> nope, neither modprobe mod1 mod2 nor insmod mod1 mod2 works - it just loads mod1 and then moans about the missing symbols (that's in mod2)
<alex_joni> Battery: try modprobe -a mod1 mod2
<mkrufky> smb: I'm curious as to what you think about the hald issue... bug 209971
<mkrufky> c'mon ubotu -- i know you can do it
<mkrufky> anyway, you'll see my email within seconds / minutes
<smb> [Hardy Regression] cx22702 no longer works
<mkrufky> yeah -- bug is a total misnomer
<smb> mkrufky: I just saw your mail
<mkrufky> cx22702 works on all other boards
<mkrufky> its only broken on hvr1300, because hald is futzing with gpios
<mkrufky> fwiw, the mpeg encoder is ALSO broken on that board, for the same reason
<mkrufky> *and* the analog tuner
<mkrufky> basically... the entire card is broken under ubuntu... the only error visible in dmesg is the cx22702 error, and thats why users point a finger to cx22702
<mkrufky> dont get me wrong -- by all means, please merge the workaround patch ... but, it would be nice to get to the bottom of the REAL issue
<smb> mkrufky: From the reports it sounded like only the radio part was broken.
<mkrufky> this is what's REALLY happening...
<mkrufky> and to qualify this, i am employed by hauppauge, and i looked this up in schematics
<smb> mkrufky: If this is tied to hal, I wonder what is behind that. hal itself I suppose, acts rather as a relay
<mkrufky> the gpios are used on that board as a mechanism to toggle the cx22702 in or out of reset
<mkrufky> likewise, when the cx22702 is in reset, the cx23416 is in line
<mkrufky> when the cx22702 is in line, the cx23416 is tristated
<mkrufky> the cx22702 acts as an "i2c gate"
<mkrufky> ie:  one cannot access the tuner via i2c if the i2c gate is closed
<mkrufky> now...
<mkrufky> hald is trashing the gpios of any input where the gpios are undefined
<mkrufky> whomever initially added support for the hvr1300, was obviopusly not interested in supporting radio
<mkrufky> so, they left it off
<mkrufky> somehow, this allowed hald to trash those gpios
<mkrufky> sending the cx22702 / cx23416 bus control into an unknown state
<mkrufky> potentially rendering the tuner useless, without communication to it throught the i2c gate
<mkrufky> i think that covers the background info
<mkrufky> now, i have no idea how HAL is actually trashing the gpios
<mkrufky> but we were able to prevent the issue by defining those gpios for the only undefined input source
<mkrufky> now radio is supported, and the issue is gone, for THAT board
<mkrufky> however.........
<mkrufky> any other board, which may have crucial ic's reset lines tied to the cx2388x GPIOs will have the same issue
<mkrufky> (i have yet to hear any other problem reports, however)
<mkrufky> i have only heard of this issue on the hvr1300 under hardy, but that could simply be because it is a popular card ... who knows if other devices are affected.
<mkrufky> (ok, i think im done now) ;-)
<smb> mkrufky: Ok. :) For me this sound like this requires further investigation. So at least this should be noted down into the bug report. When I quickly looked at the patch I saw likewise undefined portions for other boards, so I was already wondering why only one is affected.
<smb> I sure am not that well into hal to have an answer on what hal does there, but maybe someone jumps in and can.
<mkrufky> sorry, was afk for a moment
<mkrufky> this doesnt *necessarily* cause problems on other boards
<mkrufky> it can *potentially* cause such problems -- the only such board that we *know* is affected is the hvr1300
<mkrufky> so far the other cx22702-based cards seem to be immune
<mkrufky> (mainly, because those other boards dont have any ic resets tied to gpios)
<mkrufky> but yes -- certainly requires further investigation
<mkrufky> and... in my opinion.... this gpio fix will likely get accepted into 8.04 anyway, since , to my knowledge, ubuntu does keep up with the -stable series
<smb> But it normally also needs a justification after release. 
<mkrufky> "prevents broken behavior, as described in bug 209971
<mkrufky> "
<smb> Preventing 1G of logs per hour is a reasonable justification (IMO) and acceptance by upstream is just the better
<ph8> Hi all, i've just upgrade to hardy and the new kernel recognises my on board ethernet - bizarrely though i can't connect to my network over static OR dhcp - if i change back to the old kernel it works fine - i've got up to date -restricted -modules and even -backports packages according to apt - can anyone help shed any light on this?
<smb> Being in that progress was the reason for the mail you saw on the kernel-team list
<mkrufky> yes
<mkrufky> smb: did anything come of the cx88 / saa7134 issue, building those out-of-tree ?
<smb> mkrufky: The drivers (except alsa modules) were taken out of lum. 
<mkrufky> oh, nice
<mkrufky> i didnt get that update yet, myself... but i'll do a full-upgrade when i get home and test it out
<mkrufky> thank you :-)
<smb> mkrufky: This will first show up with hardy-proposed 
<mkrufky> ah
<mkrufky> ok
<smb> mkrufky: So you have to enable that. But the uploads are either in progress or will be done soon. 
<smb> So you still need a bit of patience. ;-)
<mkrufky> im patient -- i am fixing other upstream bugs in the meanwhile :-P
<smb> mkrufky: :)
<ph8> Hi all, sorry i got disconnected after my query. After a bit more research it appears i'm using an nvidia chipset as referenced here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/181081 - i can't get an IP from DHCP (or static) - can anyone help me? I'm assuming the patch referenced at the bottom isn't in the kernel at the moment - when can i expect it to be updated? I'm probably going to have to wipe and install gutsy..
<rtg> ph8: try the 2.6.25 kernel and LUM packages from https://edge.launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive
<ph8> sounds like a plan! :) will let you know how it goes shortly
<ph8> bizarelly works in 2.6.22 (or whatever gutsy is on)
<ph8> rtg: System doesn't appear to boot at all under .25-1 unfortunately
<ph8> stops after it attaches disks
<ph8> my connection's appalling this evening
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-02
<duncanm> amitk: hey
<duncanm> ssbar
<duncanm> bar
<duncanm> eek
<Kano> hi, when do you merge 2.6.24.6?
<maks_> 2.6.25.1 is the interesting target :D
<Kano> i mean for hardy
<Kano> security issues if you dont know
<Kano> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commitdiff;h=c1838f1600cc7196363a23da1f76869600e17da1
<Kano> can you show me where you see 0x1430, 0x4748 in upstream?
<amitk> Kano: check the kernel-team mailing list. smb posted a list of patches that are being considered from the stable series
<Kano> with a pure 2.6.25 it definitely does not work
<amitk> Kano: I am not sure, wait for rtg to come online or ask on the mailing list
<Kano> well i can compile your git code too, then i know it, but it did not work with standard 2.6.25
<Kano> will you revert the usb gpl only code?
<Kano> or do you just drop the usb modules from avm?
<rtg> tjaalton: I just upload LRM -17.35 with a simple ABI bump.
<tjaalton> rtg: ok, cool
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: you have a minute?
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: is there a way for X to work around nvidia crashing X?
<rtg> tjaalton: speaking of LRM, can you build a package for Intrepid? See http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ubuntu for headers and stuff. I'm going to announce the Intrepid daily build pretty soon.
<amitk> rtg: can new drivers be added to .1?
<amitk> I am thinking specifically about ov51x-jpeg instead of the ov511 that we have in LUM
<amitk> ...even with the evil in-kernel jpeg
<amitk> compression
<tjaalton> rtg: no problem, I'll probably have time to do it later this evening
<tjaalton> gnomefreak: dunno, how does it crash?
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: scrolling on a page well 1 confirmed page and all crashes have 8600 or 8800 nvidia card with our drivers
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: see bug 224966
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: im wondering if xul is involed atm but i will ping asac about that later when i have something to base it on
<gnomefreak> noone can give me a backtrace just a couple of errors 
<tjaalton> gnomefreak: I have a 8600GT.. :)
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: can you please get me one lol
<tjaalton> they are cheap ;)
<rtg> amitk: perhaps. it is going to change current jpeg compression behavior in the general case?
<Kano> rtg: hi, does anybody want to add 2.6.26.6 to hardy kernel?
<laga> 2.6.26?
<tjaalton> gnomefreak: yep, crashes here too
<rtg> Kano: only on a case by case basis.
<Kano> err 2.6.24.6
<rtg> Kano: I knew what yuou meant :)
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: thought it would something with nvidia drivers have never been good with 6200 and up cards
<Kano> can you tell me how to merge that correctly? when i get an error that it cant be merged?
<rtg> Kano: well, you have to resolve the merge issues. git pretty much tells you what to do when the merge fails.
<Kano> well then the file hals =====  commented parts, you mean those i guess
<rtg> Kano: right. Start your search for '<<<', which is where the offending entries begin.
<Kano> well then i commited the change, i guess i made it right then
<Kano> for .5 there was only 1 wrong file
<Kano> did not try .6 yet
<tseliot> ﻿gnomefreak: it doesn't crash here (Geforce 7300) however I'm using my own (customised) packages based on the lrm
<Kano> rtg: will you revert the usb gpl only patch?
<Kano> from 2.6.25
<rtg> Kano: I do not know about this issue.
<Kano> try to compile avm usb modules
<Kano> like fwlan
<Kano> you have got those in lrm
<Kano> and every other avm usb module
<rtg> Kano: I haven't the foggiest idea what you are talking about.  To my knowledge the Hardy LRM has no build issues.
<Kano> rtg: 2.6.25 is in your intrepid git
<rtg> Kano: for which we don yet have an LRM package.
<Kano> well does not matter, the drivers will not compile
<rtg> tjaalton: is just now starting to think about LRM for Intrepid.
<Kano> for testing i added a patch for fglrx 2.6.25 (x64) and a revert patch for usb
<rtg> Kano: you're on your own there. Its gonna be July before I get really interested in Intrepid problems.
<maks_> using fglrx is stupid enough
<tseliot> ﻿maks_: no flame-baits, please
<Kano> rtg: also it seems that the dmraid in lum does not work, at least Rabiddog has problems
<Kano> the module is there but it is not recognized
<rtg> Kano: which lum? Hardy or Intrepid?
<Kano> hardy
<Kano> i would like to test it myself, but i only have got 2 similar drives, not 3
<mdomsch> rtg: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/5/2/205
<mdomsch> will be needed for the server kernel
<rtg> mdomsch: backported for Hardy I assume?
<mdomsch> rtg, yeah
<mdomsch> soon as ingo pushes it to linus for .26 and -stable picks it up
<rtg> mdomsch: I'm working on SRUs, so this is a good time to git 'er done.
<mdomsch> I'm filing a bug in LP now
<rtg> mdomsch: I'll watch the .7 stable updates for this (when they appear).
<mdomsch> to track
<mdomsch> hmm, I read on lwn that there wouldn't be .7
<mdomsch> or did I misread?
<rtg> mdomsch: oh, thats right. 
<rtg> mdomsch: well, even if it goes into 25.y it ought to work.
<rtg> mdomsch: lemme know the LP number and I'll assign myself to it so I don't forget.
<SEJeff> Is CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE an ubuntu specific config option?
<rtg> SEJeff: yeah, I think so.
<SEJeff> rtg, Ok so in Re: the btrfs failing miserably on ubuntu thread... could we do like SUSE and use CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE instead of CONFIG_SUSE?
<rtg> SEJeff: that doesn't mean the AA patches exist. Intrepid won't get them for awhile. I still think the CONFIG search is the best approach.
<mdomsch> rtg, LP 225811
<SEJeff> Ok so how about an explicit test for the hardy kernel version? If it is a user built kernel, they will know enough to apply a patch manually?
<rtg> SEJeff: I don't spend a lot of time supporting user built kernels. Its not that I don't care, I just don't have time. So, if they know enough to apply the patches, then more power to them. Otherwise, they are on their own.
<SEJeff> rtg, something like: http://pastebin.com/m64b6a4dc
<SEJeff> rtg, That was my point. You are agreeing with me. If it is a stock ubuntu hardy kernel, that would catch it. A stock hardy kernel has apparmor applied
<rtg> SEJeff: that definitely works for Hardy. 
<SEJeff> Ok well then I'll respond to that thread, Chris can put that in btrfs, and we can happily test the next get linux filesystem. Thanks
<rtg> SEJeff: np.
<SEJeff> rtg, One last thing. Would it be a better idea to do a version check for each official ubuntu kernel with apparmor?
<rtg> SEJeff: I can't remember when the AA patches appeared. with Feisty? You know, I'm still not sure why CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR isn't sufficient? If the AA patches have been applied, then the Ubuntu kernel won't compile unless CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR=y. So, I can guarantee the AA code is compiled.
<SEJeff> Is that because it is such an invasive patch and doesn't ifdef everything out?
<rtg> SEJeff: pretty much. I think remove_suid() is a good example. The prototype is changed, but not guarded by an AA ifdef.
<rtg> SEJeff: it would take long to verify that for sure.
<rtg> s/wwould/wouldn't/
<SEJeff> rtg, Alright, I'll do a few compile tests with CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR disabled on hardy kernels
<SEJeff> rtg, Thanks
<rtg> SEJeff: ok, let me know if I'm completely wrong.
<SEJeff> rtg, compile test without APPARMOR builds, tried it twice. make -j8 is a great thing
<SEJeff> It gives some nasty warnings so I'm not sure how well it would work
<Rabiddog> re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220493
<Rabiddog> does anyone know what changed from kernel 2.6.24-12 to 2.6.24-16 that affected dmraid?
<rtg> SEJeff: drat. All I can say is that Ubuntu isn't gonna apply the AA patches without also compiling them. I think its safe to assume CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR will always be 'y'
<SEJeff> And upstream will likely also agree with that. It is a safe assumption to assume the user is smart if the case is otherwise
<rtg> SEJeff: The user best be smart :)
<Rabiddog> The following error "ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel" is occuring
<smb> Rabiddog: Might be just a naming problem
<calc> rtg: do you recall which bug number is about the key stuck scheduler related bug?
<calc> i'm seeing 188226 but that doesn't appear to be the one i saw before
<smb> Rabiddog: I just got a PPA ready for testing https://launchpad.net/~stefan-bader-canonical/+archive
<Rabiddog> smb, any idea how to fix it? my raid array is no longer recognized, in gutsy and buddy of mine compiled a new kernel for me
<Rabiddog> k looking at that
<Rabiddog> PPA stand for what?
<smb> Rabiddog: Personal Package Archive
<Rabiddog> I see...does it have a fix for that in it?
<smb> Rabiddog: IOW someplace to put stuff to try. I hope so. MAinly I just made sure the module is named in a more standard way
<rtg> calc: I think it was this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=commit;h=4b7c68904bf9ada8c4770ce5927e8ec71769ed92
<Rabiddog> Well I'm willing to test, I'll add those sources to apt
 * Rabiddog flips screens
<calc> rtg: yea :)
<calc> bug 218516 was the one i saw before :)
<smb> Rabiddog: Great. Let me know whether this helps
<calc> a user was mentioning they were bitten by what sounds like that bug
<Rabiddog> gimme a few gotta manually copy the sources
<calc> rtg: is it fixed in hardy-proposed/hardy-updates yet?
<rtg> calc: its an SRU in -proposed. I'll upload -meta in a bit (which should complete the whole ABI bump process)
<calc> rtg: ok
<Rabiddog> smb
<smb> Rabiddog: yo
<Rabiddog> inux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 - 2.6.24-16.23ubuntu4 <--- is this the package I should upgrade?
<smb> Rabiddog: yes
<Rabiddog> k
<Rabiddog> sec
<Rabiddog> rebooting the box now :)
<Rabiddog> The following error "ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel" is still occuring, smb 
<Rabiddog> hmm however
<smb> Rabiddog: Thats bad
<smb> Rabiddog: does lsmod show a dm-raid45 or dm_raid45
<smb> ?
<mdomsch> rtg: LP 225811 if you'd take it please
<Rabiddog> sec...it gave the error but my hdd array loaded
<Rabiddog> checking lsmod
<smb> Rabiddog: likewise "dmsetup targets" should list it as well. If yes, maybe the msg is just an initial warning before loading the module
<Rabiddog> shows dm_raid45
<Rabiddog>  is that bad or good, smb 
<smb> Rabiddog: I would count is as good. If dmsetup shows dmraid45 as target as well, well then it should work
<Rabiddog> sec checking that
<smb> Rabiddog: And one final thing: "dmsetup table" should list something with dmraid45 as well (if that is used)
<Rabiddog> dmsetup targets shows just "raid45"
<Rabiddog> raid45 as well
<Rabiddog> for tables
<smb> Rabiddog: Not linear? 
<Rabiddog> huh
<smb> Rabiddog: linear is a built in target of device-mapper. Should normally be there
<Rabiddog> sec
<Rabiddog> yep its there first line
<Rabiddog> forgive me I may have compiled kernels but I'm still a bit of a noob :)
<smb> Rabiddog: So that looks good setup wise.  No prob. 
<smb> Rabiddog: So before, there were the messages and the array was not created and now we still have the message but it is
<Rabiddog> ok.... now this adventure broke my nvidia drivers for sum reason....lol
<Rabiddog> smb, k
<Rabiddog> thanx...is that all that needs testing smb?
<smb> Rabiddog: Hm, strange. I guess one thing. I would put some updates to bud 22ß403. Maybe you could add some coments from your test
<smb> bug 220493
<Rabiddog> doh tat links to bugzilla of mozilla
<smb> Rabiddog: launchpad. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220493
<Rabiddog> k as soon as I get my video drivers working, dang thing is launching a bad video mode when I log into gnome
<Rabiddog> can't figure out how to delete the default setting
 * Rabiddog sighs and runs off to another channel to figure out his next issue
<Rabiddog> smb: I added a comment https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220493/comments/4
<smb> Rabiddog: Ok, thanks. Hopefully this helps others as well. And then maybe that qualifies as simple quirk... Let's see
<Rabiddog> k
<Kano> btw. the dmraid should be patched too
<Kano> in 3 positions
<Kano> init script, then the module should be added to initramfs, then it should be loaded in initramfs
<Rabiddog> looks at smb
<smb> Kano: That would be a different story (domain). 
<Rabiddog> heh, I forgot I still have have modprobe -Q dm-raid4-5 in my initramfs script
<smb> Rabiddog: That was the old name. Should not do anything now
<Rabiddog> ah k
<Rabiddog> bah dc ftw
<Rabiddog_Biteme> hmm
<Rabiddog> hmm
<Rabiddog> woot :)
<Rabiddog> thanx for your help smb
<smb> Rabiddog: ur welcome :)
<Rabiddog> and now u know it works except for the quirk
<smb> Rabiddog: Yup. Thanks for trying
<Kano> btw. the dm name is correct
<Kano> no need to change that
<Kano> dm-raid4-5 is the name from the official patch too
<smb> Kano: But that was the only change I made between not working and working.
<Kano> it never had a differnet name..
<smb> Kano: Most other modules keep their names close to the target name. So autoload works. 
<Kano> well you need to put it in the initrd anyway 
<Kano> or you need to use another hd for booting
<smb> Kano: sure. Though I don't see this likely for Hardy after it is now released.
<Kano> maybe fast enough for a service relase
<Kano> as you want to support it serveral years ;)
 * Rabiddog eyes the gnome Ui windows bug that cropping up
<Kano> btw. the lum for intrepid does not compile, missing unionfs include
 * Rabiddog eyes the hal mod and its bugs
<Kano> can i copy the aufs folder to the hardy lum?
<Rabiddog> kano whats is lum btw?
<Kano> also it was 100% wrong to drop my patch for the guitar, it does not work with your intrepid git
<Kano> nothing in upstream
<Kano> at least not the guitar
<pwnguin> guitar?
<pwnguin> in kernel?
<Kano> the xbox guitar
<pwnguin> Kano: why isn't it in the kernel.org?
<Kano> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commit;h=c1838f1600cc7196363a23da1f76869600e17da1
<Kano> thats my patch
<pwnguin> that seems like a simple patch to pass upstream
<Kano> and the guitar does not work with 2.6.25
<pwnguin> 2.6.25 would work with the extra identifier though?
<Kano> did not try yet, i only added some other patches to fix build problems
<Kano> tested it before with the debian trunk kernel
<pwnguin> I'm just saying if it works, you might as well get it included in kernel.org
<pwnguin> its The Right Thing To Do
<Kano> well i made it for 2.6.24
<Kano> and there it works
<pwnguin> its a two line patch that almost certainly didn't change
<Kano> it is cool to play frets on fire with that guitar
<pwnguin> sure
<pwnguin> but wherever possible I think the kernel team should be providing changes upstream as well
<pwnguin> and this is... very possible I think
<Kano> why is alsaconf removed in ubuntu?
<pwnguin> wait
<pwnguin> kano
<pwnguin> it IS in linus's tree
<crimsun> Kano: known to break audio configuration and/or freeze the machine.
<pwnguin> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=drivers/input/joystick/xpad.c;h=b29e3affb805a97126ccee39dcc867cd6e40dfe3;hb=b66e1f11ebc429569a3784aaf64123633d9e3ed1
<Kano> crimsun: well i need that
<crimsun> Kano: the correct method is to fix the ISA drivers.
<Kano> crimsun: i need it to unload drivers when they have been loaded in wrong order
<crimsun> Kano: err...
<crimsun> you should never have to use alsaconf to reorder indices
<Kano> so what do you use
<crimsun> you can either use the index module parameter for each ALSA driver, or you can use the slots parameter for snd.ko (requires alsa-kernel >=1.0.16)
<Kano> options snd-emu10k1 index=0
<crimsun> you'd place them in a modprobe conffile, e.g., options snd slots=snd-usb-audio,snd-emu10k1,snd-hda-intel
<Kano> when this is set it still loads the other as 0
<crimsun> that's why I recommend using snd.ko's slots parameter instead of each driver's index parameter.
<Kano> but as hotfix alsaconf is really good to use
<crimsun> with slots, index 0 is reserved for snd-usb-audio, index 1 for snd-emu10k1, index 2 for snd-hda-intel
<crimsun> there's no real reason to use alsaconf for that.  One can script the above sequence for an arbitrary set.
<Kano> how about putting it in an extra package for those who really want it?
<crimsun> I would strongly recommend against doing so, but I certainly won't stand in the way of other core-devs changing debian/rules.
<crimsun> blah, I'll just write a script to do what you need
<crimsun> (and stash it in alsa-utils)
<Rabiddog> lol
<Rabiddog> crimsun, I saw your tip on the bug report for me I'll try it later
<crimsun> Rabiddog: err, sorry, which bug report?
<Rabiddog> the dmraid
<Rabiddog> regression
<crimsun> Rabiddog: hmm, I don't remember commenting...  Which bug #?
<Kano> regession is the wrong word as i patched it before for you ;)
<Rabiddog> lol
<Rabiddog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220493 crimsun if crimson fox is u
<crimsun> Rabiddog: no, I'm strictly crimsun and/or appended underscore variants, sorry.
<Rabiddog> heh
<pwnguin> there are far too few bugs associated with crimson-fox for that ;)
<Rabiddog> heh
<Rabiddog> woot samba fixed
<mkrufky> Steve Langasek in here?
<laga> mkrufky: slangasek is in #ubuntu-motu for example
<mkrufky> thank you
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-03
<Ek0nomik> I know this isn't exactly a help chat, but I do have a question for someone with a bit of knowledge surrounding kernel development.
<Ek0nomik> If anyone has a few minutes I'd appreciate it.  :)
<vinicius> hello guys. anyone knows about process scheduling? there is a channel about kernel?
<vinicius> well, this is the channel actually. anyone could help with process scheduling
<vinicri> well, this is the channel actually. anyone could help with process scheduling
<laga> vinicri: try asking a real question
<laga> !ask
<laga> ah, the bot isn't here.
<vinicri> well, the thing is I'll heve to create a group of process using c code, and then giving random priorities to them, log how they are processed in the machine
<vinicri> how can i do this?
<Zetto> Can i use this channel to talk about fix a bug in kernel ?
<Zetto> i already found a solution,but i wanna see it by default in ubuntu
<johanbr> Zetto: file a bug on launchpad
<Zetto> johanbr, the bug has already reported
<Zetto> $144745
<Zetto> #144745
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-05-04
<qense> What do you think of bug 226431 ? Does it contain enough information for you to decide what could be wrong or should I have asked for more information?
<qense> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/226431
<mjg59> acx111 seems to be utterly broken
<mjg59> I poked through it briefly but couldn't figure out what the issue was
<mjg59> Yes, it'll just oops the machine when joining wpaed networks - didn't test unencrypted
<qense> should I give it the kernel-oops tag?
<mjg59> Does that require there to be an oops attached? If not, then go for it
<qense> I'll check for it at the wiki page
<hwilde> Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<hwilde> Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<hwilde> then hard lockup on boot
<hwilde> http://pastebin.com/m31bc6bcd
<mjg59> Almost certainly unrelated
<mjg59> Well. In fact, completely unrelated.
<hwilde> well, it seems to be using the scsi driver for the ide now, and it finally drops to busybox and says /dev/hda1 does not exist
<hwilde> so maybe it is unrelated... or maybe it is why there is no root filesystem
<mjg59> Does sda1?
<hwilde> yep
<mjg59> So why are you trying to use hda1?
<hwilde> I dunno that's what it used to be called :)
<mjg59> We've been using UUIDs for ages
<hwilde> yeah I need to make an image to clone multiple of the same devices
<hwilde> so I take out the UUID and it used to be /dev/hda  but I'll try /dev/sda now
<mjg59> Why would that stop you using UUIDs?
<hwilde> ... because I would have to type in the UUID to every device?
<mjg59> If you're using the same image, then it'll be the same UUID
<hwilde> really??
<hwilde> I don't remember why but that did not appear to be the case
<mjg59> The UUID is part of the filesystem
<mjg59> So if you're imaging the same data onto multiple drives, then the UUID will be the same
<mjg59> In any case, this isn't a kernel issue
<hwilde> yeah 
<hwilde> but why does it say the driver needs updating
<hwilde> and what is it using if not bus_type methods...
<mjg59> It's just a reference to the internals of the driver model in recent kernels
<mjg59> The old code is still prseent and used - it's just to remind people that these drivers should be updated to use the new methods instead, so the old ones can be removed
<hwilde> mjg59, thnx I'll just recompile them from the latest then
<mjg59> Why?
<mjg59> They work fine
<hwilde> but they should be faster with the bus_type methods
<hwilde> and that is my root filesystem
<hwilde> so I don't exactly want errors/warnings/outdated code
<mjg59> No, they shouldn't
<hwilde> ok then :)
<mjg59> It's not a reference to code used in the i/o pathway at all
<hwilde> I wish we could all agree on some type of naming convention for errors that are errors, and errors that everyone can ignore :)
<Xsss4hell> Ubuntu Hardy | Linux SGC-Atlantis 2.6.24-17-generic | FritzBoxWLAN Stick | Does not work. PLEASE HELP OUT!
<Xsss4hell> it makes the system freeze/unstable/unable to shutdown .. and still does not connect 
<Xsss4hell> everything default
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-27
<vrsa> i just installed the new kernel and now my video is pooched
<vrsa> any ideas?
<amitk> smb_: when do you plan to uploaded the -updates kernel?
<smb_> amitk, for Jaunty? We wanted to wait somwhen into this week to see whether something serious pops up 
<amitk> smb_: yes jaunty
<smb_> amitk, So mid to end of this week
<amitk> cool
<apw> cking, ok figured out this VT-1 issue ... its not the kernel
<apw> its actually the kexec reboot.  when you use that it no longer has any output on it
<cking> I though kexec reboot had been turned off?
<cking> s/though/thought/
<apw> nope.  not according to Keybuk noone has done that.  it may be this is the trigger for that to change however.  filing a bug on kexec now
<apw> (though it is _likely_ a kernel bug)
<apw> cking, in fact it was fixed in intrepid and not yet so in jaunty (bug #251242)
<ubot3> Malone bug 251242 in kexec-tools "Always kexecs on shutdown/reboot" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251242
<cking> apw, interesting. So this is not specific to any hardware, just only when one reboots with kexec
<apw> cking, i cannot confirm or deny that.  i can say the issue only appears for me if i have kexec reboot enabled on my hardware.  from the release sprint i would say that the only people seeing it were those who had had a reason to install kexec tools as part of some testing we had been doing
<apw> the only other person i saw with the issue was mdz who i believe did a lot of the kcrashdump testing and thus would have it installed
<cking> makes sense
<apw> if you are bored you could install kexec-tools and try a reboot for me.  its a simple change to turn it off even if it remains installed
<mdz> apw: yes, last I checked, installing kexec-tools was actively harmful and could not be recommended (much less installed by default)
<mdz> apw: in my opinion, installing the package should not imply any change in behavior in itself
<mdz> sounds like you agree, from the bug
<apw> mdz indeed not.  there is a separate bug bug #251242 for changing the default behaviour to not use kexec, making it opt-in.  this got fixed in intrepid but not jaunty
<ubot3> Malone bug 251242 in kexec-tools "Always kexecs on shutdown/reboot" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251242
<mdz> apw: yes, I reported it ;-)
<mdz> apw: I don't think it ever got fixed in Intrepid either, to be quite honest
<apw> doh :)  so i think that needs nominating for jaunty.
<mdz> despite the upload and changelog entry
<apw> i am guessing even if they fixed it for new users, they wouldn't have been able to for us older users
<mdz> apw: it should have just been changing the default setting in a config file, I don't see why it wouldn't apply to new users
<apw> yeah it should be done for new users, but i suspect changing the file once made is likely not allowed as i may have chosen to be happy with it.  but we do need to check the package as is and make sure its defaulting off
 * apw downloads it ... and pokes
<mdz> the patch looked reasonable (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16568735/kexec-tools_20070330-4ubuntu5_20070330-4ubuntu6.diff.gz) but I think the script may have been buggy
<apw> mdz yeah it does.  the new stuff is different using a true/false variable and the default is very much a true right now
<apw> i guess its time for a patch
<Whoopie> smb_: Hi, would you accept a patch for jaunty to update tp_smapi to 0.40 and re-add the hdaps_ec module?
<smb_> Whoopie, it came up just this morning again. There have been different opinions about that on the kernel team list. I am not completely against it. But as it is always a maintenance burden the question about getting things upstream is valid as well.
<Whoopie> smb_: oh, what a strange co-incidence. ;)
<amitk> smb_: do you know if upstream (staging/) has rejected the hdaps module?
<amitk> if not, perhaps Whoopie could ping the maintainer of the module to get his code into staging
<Whoopie> amitk: we won't see it upstream. because there're some doubts about the info to write the improved hdaps driver.
<Whoopie> the info used
<mnemo> is this a kernel bug? is the dmesg errors/stacktraces actionable for someone in the kernel team? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/367410
<Whoopie> and the maintainer uses a pseudonym which was also a KO
<ubot3> Malone bug 367410 in xorg "Xorg has a corrupted page table" [Undecided,New] 
<amitk> Whoopie: pseudonym is ok if he/she agrees to reveal it to a single person who then commits the code upstream....
<Whoopie> amitk: it wasn't OK for Greg and some others.
<amitk> hmm...
 * apw idly wonders what the pseudonym is
<Whoopie> apw: Shem Multinymous
<smb_> Whoopie, amitk That roughly is my memory as well. One plan might be to drop that part of tpctl that does the additional battery features (which in turn requires the additional ec layer). Unfortunately it will not be before we drop it until we learn how many use it.
<smb_> Then the change to make the kernel driver do the same as the tputils one is not that big, iirc
<Whoopie> smb_: but the battery features are the interesting part of tp_smapi. you can add start/stop threashold for charging.
<smb_> I know, I know. So that would be the first "complain" ;-)
<smb_> The best thing would be to have everything in either kernel or staging. And somehow I thought the last time asking around, there was some hope to have it happen. I don't know whether it was just the lack of someone pushing or another concern of where the source came from
<Whoopie> I absolutely understand that managing two hdaps modules is too troublesome. but for jaunty, could we have both?
<smb_> mjg59, Was it you, I had spoken with about that ^^^
<smb_> Whoopie, we will have to convince rtg on that. And I can understand that "now you accept it for Jaunty" -> next "why not in Karmic..."
<amitk> Whoopie: I will probably NACK it
<amitk> s/probably//
<Whoopie> smb_, amitk: both true, but please also see it from the users' perspective. ;)
<Whoopie> you accepted it once in hardy, so you "must"/should continue until a better solution is found.
<smb_> I good reason to stop it. Give the little finger and your whole arm is gone.. ;-)
<smb_> Beside of that, maybe (and that is no promise) it would be possible to extract the functional change (xy axis inversion) and get it upstream accepted.
<smb_> But that would still not allow you to use the battery stuff concurrently
<amitk> Whoopie: I can't comment on why it was accepted for Hardy. But our standing policy is that out-of-tree drivers must make an effort to get their code upstream. In this case, that is not true.
<smb_> amitk, Well at the time in Hardy it sounded as such an effort was made. That is the reason it got in. But even now, nothing has happened.
<amitk> Whoopie: We will be glad to help to get it upstream. And with the advent of drivers/staging/, the crappiest drivers are making it upstream. So there is NO excuse for out-of-tree drivers to remain out.
<amitk> The users should pressure the driver maintainer to work on this problem now.
<eportel6607> Hi guys.  First time here for me. 
<eportel6607> Guys is any way for me to get the kernel source to the last 4 kernels (including patches) used for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<eportel6607> Is this stuff archived at all?
<smb_> eportel6607, I believe the source package are removed at some point, but if you can use git, you can go back to any kernel
<eportel6607> smb_: hey thanks!  But will that get me the source or just allow me to use a particular kernel for the OS?
<Whoopie> amitk: nothing more to say then. ;)
<smb_> eportel6607, That will give you the kernel source. You would have to compile on your side
<eportel6607> smb_: oh that's fine!   I haven't used or even herd of the git command...is there any special syntax
<smb_> Not special, "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git jaunty" will clone everything to you into the jaunty dir.
<smb_> Then you can checkout at various points in time: "git checkout Ubuntu-2.6.28-11.42" for example
<eportel6607> smb_: thanks man...wow that's pretty cool.  So this is ran in a terminal just like anything else?
<smb_> eportel6607, yes, but bring a bigger cup of coffee with you. It is big
<amitk> Whoopie: sorry, but a line has to be drawn some where. FWIW, I have a thinkpad too. :)
<smb_> amitk, Whoopie Me as well
<Whoopie> and you don't complain that the hdapsd daemon doesn't work with kernel 2.6.28? ;)
<smb_> Not enough time to play neverball ;-)
<apw> eportel6607, you can get all of the old binary packages from launchpad as well should you just want old kernels to test
<smb_> apw, Yeah, I was not sure how far back the source packages remain in the archive
<eportel6607> apw: oh...but is that a way to get the source too...like the patches..  Ubuntu kernels are really impressive and I would like to see what patches are involved 
<smb_> eportel6607, The source package contain the tree including all the patches
<apw> eportel6607, for the source you want the git tree always, as it has the real patche etc
<apw> smb_, i think only the ones which are the latest in each pocke
<apw> pocket
<smb_> The git method would have the advantage to see the log history of the patches as well
<smb_> apw, That is what I remembered, so I was not sure it is possible to get the last 4 kernels from there
<apw> pretty sure not in the general case
<apw> launchpad may well have the whole history on the +versions page.  but thats not as good as the git tree for source of course
<eportel6607> apw: ok....now git is a command....or part of a URL?
<apw> git is a command, the command used to navigate the source in the git repository smd pointed you to
<smb_> git is also part of the url as it has its own transport mechanism. there would also be http:// but I made the experience that git's own transport is faster
<eportel6607> apw: oh yeah...geesss I'm sorry guys I have 4 conversations going on at onces over here...that's right sorry. Thanks guys I rally appreicate the infor.  ubuntu's kernel really rocks!  
<eportel6607> ahhh  Ok cool I'll look into that now 
<smb_> eportel6607, No worries, multiplexing happens here as well :)
<eportel6607> smb_: ah..yeah sometimes I forget who I said what to! :)
<amitk> apw: given a list of sha ids, how can I get git to show _just_ the author and oneline descriptions of the commits?
<amitk> I find now way of make git-show show me only selected header info
<amitk> *no way
<eportel6607> smb_: hey man...ya still there?
<smb_> no, I am just pretending :)
<amitk> apw: hmm.. git rev-list could be misused with the -n1 option
<eportel6607> smb_:  :)
<smb_> amitk, tried git show --pretty='format:%an:%s'?
<eportel6607> Hey I try what you guys told me and it worked! thanks...the only question is where is the "patches" directory?...If this is the source to the kernel shouldn't there be a directory that hold all the patches that is added to the kernel?
<smb_> eportel6607, There are no patches. All the patches go directly to the tree.
<eportel6607> smb_: hmmm so the patches are intergrated into the file tree itself?
<amitk> smb_: 'git show' shows the entire patch too. I don't want that.
<smb_> Yes
<smb_> amitk, with that format string it only shows me the two things
<eportel6607> smb_: please forgive my cluelessness to this stuff :)  So is there a way to see just the patches or just extract those patches from this tree?
<smb_> amitk, Oh, sorry. replace show with log
<rtg> eportel6607: git log --pretty=oneline | grep UBUNTU
<amitk> smb_: but 'log' shows everything since the commit. I only info of that one commit.
<smb_> eportel6607, Hardly, though you can diff between v2.6.28 but that would show the stable updates as well
<smb_> amitk, git log ... sha -1
<eportel6607> Ah
<amitk> smb_: aah, that might work. Thanks
<eportel6607> rtg..please clue me in on this command?  :)
<smb_> rtg, That would still miss some of the cherry picks
<rtg> eportel6607: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance yet?
<eportel6607> rtg: I get a "not a git repository"
<eportel6607> rtg: no I haven't read that
<smb_> eportel6607, All of the git commands must be issued in a git tree
<eportel6607> smb_: oh so 'cd' over to the directory that just got downloaded?
<smb_> eportel6607, correct
<eportel6607> smb_: Got it!
<eportel6607> smb_: with the git command what would be the proper syntax for 7.04?  I tried 'ubuntu-fiesty"...no go and "ubuntu-fiesty-fawn"...Is there a certain syntax to getting to that version
<apw> amitk, you should be able to use log with the --pretty=format:<soemthing something> 
<smb_> eportel6607, The tags are not carried over for each series. For feisty you would have to download the feisty tree. But feisty is now out of maintenance and moved out of the usual git trees
<eportel6607> smb_: I see
<eportel6607> Ok thanks
<smb_> Feisty is git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-feisty.git
<smb_> The tags are based on Ubuntu-<kernel-version>-<abi>-<rel>
<smb_> err Ubuntu-<kernel-version>-<abi>.<rel>
<rtg> bradf: lets defer working on bug #359049 until we decide what instruction set we'll use for Karmic. If we decide to compile for v7, then most of the armel flavours will disappear (as will the armel arch name).
<ubot3> Malone bug 359049 in linux "imx51 udeb hardcodes linux version in vmlinuz binary name" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359049
<apw> amitk, something like this perhaps:
<apw> apw@dm$ git log -2 --pretty=format:'%an:%s'
<apw> Jesse Barnes:i915: enable MCHBAR if needed
<apw> Bjorn Helgaas:pnp: add PNP resource range checking function
<smb_> apw, You threw yourself behind the train :-P
<apw> heh, he sorted himself out already has he
<smb_> I told the same before. But alright I had mistaken log and show first
<smb_> You can also use <sha> -1 to get only the one entry you want
<amitk> apw: yeah, sorted it out. Now I need to run it through a list of sha ids using xargs I guess
<apw> i would think it would take a list
 * amitk -> step out for a bit
<bradf> rtg: sounds ok to me
<eportel6607> smb_: could any of theses patches be used on another kernel?
<rtg> bradf: plant that little nugget in the bug report, please
<bradf> rtg: will do
<smb_> eportel6607, Not sure what you mean by that. Many of the patches are single picks from upstream. Except for those marked with SAUCE in the subject
<eportel6607> well to be honest I would love to use some of the great patches from ubuntu and patch another kernel with them.  The functionality of the ubuntu works very well that I would love to have our kernel work as well
<smb_> Well as said. Many come from upstream. So, in general they might apply to any other kernel at the same level. But still you have to decide which you want and might have to modify them to apply cleanly. But there is no simple way to extract the changes to a base kernel. That is just not needed for us.
<eportel6607> smb_: I see...well that's ok....I didn't think it would be easy :)  Thanks very much for your help :)
<eportel6607> Guys is it normal for a kernel source NOT to have a "patches" directory?  Our's has one...but none of the other seem to
<ThJ> The driver for Intel cards fails to initialize GEM (some Intel specific mode?) for OpenGL programs with the bigmem kernel in Jaunty and reverts back to Xv mode instead (according to a bug report I found).
<ThJ> 3D performance is being affected negatively. I run this on an EeePC with only 1 GB of RAM, so I don't need a bigmem kernel.
<ThJ> I've been looking for an official non-bigmem kernel to use, but can't find it.
<ThJ> I looked at linux-image-virtual because it probably has bigmem disabled, but I suspect it may come with other penalties, and a smaller set of drivers?
<mjg59> ThJ: Only -server has PAE
<mjg59> The generic kernel should be ok
<ThJ> mjg59: How can I check if PAE is enabled or not?
<smb_> The Jaunty i386 kernel does not have PAE enabled
<ThJ> Okay, so I'm looking at a different problem?
<maxb> Is -virtual the same kernel as -server, just with less modules?
<smb_> Might be. I have not followed the problem closely, but there have been issues with the i915 drm driver and tiling
<ThJ> I keep getting this error: Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
<ThJ> Which I didn't have before the Jaunty upgrade.
<ThJ> And the framerate of the OpenGL app I am developing is noticably lower.
<smb_> maxb, Yes virtual in Jaunty is derived from the server kernel
<smb_> ThJ, It might be bug 349314.
<ubot3> Malone bug 349314 in linux "Slow performance and tiling issues on i915" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349314
 * ThJ reads
<ThJ> Not using Netbook Remix, but reading on
<maxb> Right, so -virtual will have PAE enabled, contrary to ThJ's wishes
<smb_> As I said, I have not followed closely but there seemed to be some issues there. Probably most noticeable on netbooks as they are not that powerful CPU wise
<ThJ> Might not be relevant in any case, if my current kernel isn't PAE anyway.
<mjg59> The tiling issue on the Eee is actually down to their memory setup, IIRC
<smb_> Not the generic i386 as there are some CPUs around that will not support it and it is a compile time decision
<ThJ> But bigmem kernels can cause the same error message.
<ThJ> The tiling issue is new for Jaunty? I ran Intrepid on this machine before the upgrade. No issues there.
<ThJ> Then again, I was using a custom array.org kernel. But only custom insofar as it had redundant drivers stripped out, and extra modules for wireless.
<smb_> To my knowledge yes.
<ThJ> This bug mentions GEM: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/303011
<ubot3> Malone bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<ThJ> lol
<ThJ> Oh, it's a bot.
<smb_> Yep, it is quite useful :)
<ThJ> Can't seem to find the .deb they're talking about
<ThJ> I'd rather not touch a compiler for this. Having home-compiled stuff installed in place of system packagres tends to break things.
<ThJ> *packages
<smb_> Maybe on a PPA, but I just saw something mentioned about enabling UXA as a work-around...
<smb_> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" (likely added to Xorg.conf)
<ThJ> Hmm, I could try that, I guess...
<ThJ> BRB
<ThJ> Do NOT recommend AccelMethod "UXA"
<ThJ> Caused weird malfunction of the LCD, big liquid multicolor cloud.
<ThJ> Had to enter recovery mode to fix it.
<ThJ> Only other time I have ever seen that effect was when I gutted my iMac and replaced the hard drive and managed to break the display cable in the process.
<ThJ> So my immediate reaction to this was "Ho sh..."
<ThJ> smb_: Are you getting this, lol
<smb_> ThJ, Wow, sorry to hear. It seemed to have worked for some... Hope no permanent damage was done
<ThJ> smb_: No damage that I can see, just startled me
<smb_> ThJ, Can imagine. Though I have seen a few "interesing" effects like this on some netbooks with suspend/resume
<ThJ> smb_: It's a cool effect if you don't know what it is tho, lol
<ThJ> smb_: Display starts out black or gray, and then a big white cloud with some pixel errors starts to form in the middle
<ThJ> smb_: Then the screen goes completely white, then blacks out
<ThJ> smb_: Such an eerily organic shape for a digital device malfunctioning
<ThJ> Okay, so back to searching for a solution I guess
<smb_> Yeah, that sounds a bit like the "whiteout". There also had been effects of wobbling all colours --- hard to describe. 
<smb_> But in general I would suspect your problem somewhere in the i915 drm or the intel xord driver or combinations of it
<ThJ> Yeah, the last post of that bug report I posted mentions a new version of that Intel driver. Also I think I saw something that looked like a HOWTO page on Google
<ThJ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<bryce> apw:
<bryce> <jbarnes> cool thanks for the update
<bryce>  and if you see apw can you ping him about the MCHBAR stuff?  he tested those patches and I'm still waiting on his tested-by messages to intel-gfx
<bryce>  (along with the pnp resource code he actually used; he fixed up one of the patches)
<smb_> bryce, He might get back in later. He was somewhere travelling
<bryce> smb_: ok cool thanks
<apw> bryce, yes got distracted.  i used a backport version so i need to send those out with the underlying core allocator range change with my tested stuff on it.  will do that in the am
<brinstar> hi, just posted this in the main ubuntu channel, got no decent responses, so thought i would try here
<brinstar> one thing i dont understand is that no i386 cpu can even run ubuntu acceptably, and i would even go as far as saying, nothing less than a pentium 2 (i686) can run ubuntu acceptably, so why cater for something which is never going to be used??? :S
<bryce> apw: thanks
<hyperair> hi. does anyone notice jaunty's kernel taking lots and lots of disk cache, and not releasing it, eventually forcing many apps into swap and trashing?
<bryce> nope
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-28
<osmosis> is there still a xen kernel supported ?
<cooloney> osmosis, for official release, the answer is no
<cooloney> osmosis, no such xen flavor
<osmosis> cooloney: then why does jaunty have a xen-hypervisor package ?
<osmosis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xen-hypervisor-3.3
<cooloney> osmosis, sorry, no idea about that package
<cooloney> osmosis, but for Jaunty kernel, there is no such -xen kernel
<cooloney> osmosis, it looks like this package can only run on Hardy 2.6.24-xen kernel
<cooloney> osmosis, intrepid is 2.6.27 and Jaunty is 2.6.28
<osmosis> strange that is still in the jaunty repo
<smb> As far as I can see the patch for the image flipping would at least be limited to the quirked cams. So, the impact is rather small. On the other hand it is a deviation from upstream. Debatable it is some sort of hardware issue... Not really convinced nor opposed on that. Which series is that asked for?
<smb> bug 224559 for reference
<ubot3> Malone bug 224559 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Image on webcam is upside-down" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224559
<amitk> smb: for Hardy and perhaps Intrepid/Jaunty
<smb> Likely if given in for Hardy, it is expected for all of them...
<cooloney> apw, one question about bug 302509
<ubot3> Malone bug 302509 in linux "Dell Digital TV Receiver DVB-T devices based on sms1xxx are not correctly identified" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302509
<apw> cooloney, hi
<cooloney> it was set to fixed release
<cooloney> why change it back to triage?
<cooloney> and you set it's importance to medium
<apw> cooloney, it was set to fix-released by the janitor, and it still is, in Intrepid
<apw> the Triaged task is the development task, the what was Jaunty and now is Karmic task
<cooloney> so that means for jaunty is triage?
<apw> yep.  implies it may or may not be fixed in jaunty and later, noone has checked
<cooloney> thanks, i understand.
<apw>   * sms1xxx: identify "Dell Digital TV Receiver" devices correctly
<apw>     - LP: #302509
<apw> that was the fix which triggered it to move in the Intrepid upload.  so you could check if that is in Jaunty and Karmic
<apw> if it is then we can just move that fix-released too
<apw> cooloney, i can't see that in the jaunty tree so its likely not there.  have fun :)
<cooloney> apw, right,
<cooloney> no problem -:))
<apw> i would look at that change in intrepid and see which id's it adds, and then see if they are in jaunty etc
<cooloney> i assure the right process is to close the intrepid bug as fixed-release, then when they find the bug on Jaunty, open a new for jaunty
<apw> well that one is open against development currently, and that tells us its not known if its in devel at the moment
<apw> cooloney, we really want one bug for a problem.  and a task for each release we are fixing it in, as the problem and fix and analysis is the same so you want it all togeher
<cooloney> but since the fixing is in intrepid kernel, it should be in Jaunty and karmic. otherwise it is a regression
<apw> right, but the fix is in intrepid, and somehow not in jaunty or later ...
<cooloney> apw, OK, i understand
<cooloney> thanks
<cooloney> i will take a look
<apw> looking at it i would say you need to talk to the upstream contributer and ask why its not gone upstream (which it does not appear to have done)
<cooloney> yes, i will. it seems the reporter is the upstream contributer
<cooloney> it is much easier to communicate
<cooloney> apw, for jaunty, it is in SRU, need I port this patch to Jaunty release?
 * apw looks at his bug-day list ...
* apw changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: KERNEL BUG DAY 28-apr-2009 | Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest news: Released 2.6.28 kernel for Jaunty/9.04. | Kernel git trees: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.28-11.38 based on 2.6.28.9 final
<apw> if people are helping out with the kernel bug day we are hanging out here (as always) if you want any advice as to how one might respond to those bugs on the community list
<cooloney> apw, yes, back to the party
<cooloney> apw, a question for you was missed because you dropped
 * apw gets the streamers out
<cooloney> apw for jaunty, it is in SRU, need I port that Dell patch to Jaunty release?
<apw> generally we don't sru things without a user to test them.  so its probabally not worth it unless someone is activly noticing this problem
<apw> though with jaunty being new, they are likely to be asking soo
<apw> soon i would think
<cooloney> apw, right, this patch is for some hardware which are pretty new
<cooloney> ok, i will keep eyes on the feedback from Michael
<cooloney> thanks
<apw> as he is the upstream contributer, he is likely to ahve the thing and will be able to help decide if its worth doing or not
 * apw pokes cking ... hows your list going ... we need some competition in here!
 * apw is nearing the hump in his list
<apw> ikepanhc, hows your list going?
 * apw feels lonely
 * laga hugs asac 
<laga> err, apw 
<ikepanhc> apw: ah? I still look at the list and feel its getting longer and longer
<apw> laga, thanks thats better
<apw> ikepanhc, know the feeling
<ikepanhc> This afternoon I work with DRI patch for G41 chips
<ikepanhc> I insist to add "Test-by: David Chen", and david insist to test again :P
<infinity> laga: Man, that's a pretty harsh way to add insult to injury.
<infinity> laga: If I ever say I'm lonely, I hope you're not around to hug random people who aren't me. :P
<apw> heheh
<laga> infinity: you're welcome
<cking> apw: my list is chuggling along slowly but surely.
<apw> cking, does the list appear to be a live list in some sense to you.  i am sure fewer of my bugs were assigned to me before i started this
 * cking takes a peek
<smb> Seems to me as long as before...
<apw> smb, still as long, but the status updated to fixed or whatever
<apw> i had about 5 assigned to me on my list at the start.  now most are
<apw> and like cking's list the last three are Won't Fix you must have changed those, i assume
<apw> else i need to assign you some new one :)
<smb> That has not changed, but mostly this couls be because I have not changed much yet. But I would believe it is generated
<cking> it appears the status changes in real-ish time
<tjaalton> hrm, lspci doesn't find my new dvb-t card (nova-t 500), should I be worried? it should be supported since ages ago
<tjaalton> uh, so the tuners are actually usb versions, and the card registers as a usb hub
<tjaalton> no wonder lspci didn't show them
<amitk> tjaalton: if only computers could do what we mean, not what we do ;)
<tjaalton> amitk: right!
<tjaalton> and if only the box had a newer kernel than 2.6.27-2 (old intrepid) I wouldn't have noticed a thing ;)
<tjaalton> (since support for this card appeared in -3.4)
<tjaalton> moving is pain
 * amitk nods
<amitk> tjaalton: as long as it isn't premature Vappu celebrations :-p
<cooloney> morning, rtg 
<rtg> cooloney: mornig
<cooloney> i have one question about the rtl8187se driver.
<cooloney> you might have some better idea about that wireless things
<tjaalton> amitk: hehe, I've been too busy to actually think about it yet :)
<cooloney> that is bug 246141
<rtg> I know little about that particular driver
<ubot3> Malone bug 246141 in linux "no support for realtek rtl8187se" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246141
<cooloney> the story is rtl8187se driver is in Jaunty stage tree
<cooloney> and it works fine
<cooloney> but users are asking for hardy or intrepid supporting
<rtg> cooloney: ain't gonna happen
<cooloney> i found that driver is big and need lots of modification of ieee80211 stack
<rtg> cooloney: just say no
<cooloney> rtg, so i think we have to nak their request
<cooloney> rtg, ok understand
<cooloney> rtg, OK, i will try to close that bug and ask them to fire new bug if they find in Jaunty
<cooloney> rtg, thx
<tcpsyn> Hello. I'm looking for a guide to package a new kernel.
<tcpsyn> For ubuntu studio. I read the ubuntu packaging guide, but it's confusing the hell out of me.
<tcpsyn> can someone help me out? I want to package from the latest source on kernel.org
<tcpsyn> with ingo's realtime patch.
<tcpsyn> I have the .debs, but I want to upload this to a PPA
<tcpsyn> and I need some help
<apw> tcpsyn, what up
<tcpsyn> I have my source all ready to go.. I just don't know how to build the .dsc and such
<tcpsyn> to upload it to a ppa
<tcpsyn> I just ran dh_make, and I need to know if its a single or a multi binary
<tcpsyn> and if thats even what I'm supposed to do
<tcpsyn> heh
<apw> debuild -S makes everything:  dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot -I.git -I.gitignore -i'\.git.*'
<tcpsyn> that's all? just go into the sourcedir and run debuild?
<apw> well that makes the source .deb and the changes and dsc files
<apw> you then use the changes file for the upload
<tcpsyn> but I started from scratch
<tcpsyn> I didn't use the source from the repos
<apw> tcpsyn, started from scratch in what sense.  you have no debian directory you mean?
<tcpsyn> I mean I started from scratch by grabbing the source from kernel.org, not the source tarball
<tcpsyn> there is a debian directory though
<apw> then its not from kernel.org
<amitk> bug 190281 is assigned to you
<ubot3> Malone bug 190281 in linux "Segfault in initrd with 2.6.24-7 on intel x86_64" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190281
<amitk> cking: ^
<tcpsyn> it is from kernel.org
<tcpsyn> but I built 
<tcpsyn> with make-kpgs
<tcpsyn> kpkg even
<amitk> I am not sure why it is on my list
<apw> cking, swap one with him :)
<amitk> apw: evil man!
<apw> tcpsyn, that is presumably the debian kernel packager
<cking> amitk: I'll attend to that. I'd pretty well dead
<tcpsyn> It made .debs
<tcpsyn> And I installed them, and it's all good.
<tcpsyn> But I cant upload a .deb to a ppa
<amitk> cking:  no worries, no response for over a year. I'll mark it Won't Fix
<apw> tcpsyn, well you should be able to make a source deb from it with debuild -S
<amitk> cking: I didn't read all the way to the end
<cking> amitk: yep - I was waiting for a response and then it fell off the radar
<tcpsyn> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be
<tcpsyn> an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory;
<tcpsyn> I gotta tar up the directory first?
<apw> you need the option to say i haven't got a .orig
<apw> as you don't have one
<apw> check the man for debuild
<apw> -sn or something i think
<tcpsyn> it asked if I wanted to continue anyway. looks like its working
<amitk> apw: could you send me your mutt scripts that automagically add SoB lines to a patch
<apw> the sob stuff was all .exrc stuff
<tcpsyn> I ran debuild -S in the source tree. 
<tcpsyn> it deleted the debian directory
<tcpsyn> and failed
<apw> no idea why it would delete the debian directory, thats a bit mad
<apw> amitk, http://people.ubuntu.com/~apw/misc/patch-handling/
<apw> amitk, in there is an exrc-sob which shows you how my sob handling is done
<apw> there is an =<digit> for each of you sort of thing
<apw> =A<n> adds ack, =S<n> adds sob ... =<n> does the default for that person
<apw> mostly that is sign for me and ack for the rest
<amitk> apw: splendid
<apw> amitk, there is now a second file there exrc-email-acks
<apw> which shows you how i do the applied stuff
<apw> i do a global reply (gy) then i hit '=y<letter>' to get an APPLIED to Karmic email message
<amitk> apw: the exrc-email-acks has some strange chars in there...
<apw> yep its not pastable
<apw> they are mostly raw newlines and raw escape characters
 * amitk nods
<amitk> is ex the default editor in mutt?
<apw> in essence it finds the Subject and mangles it, then zaps the body and replaces it with Applied ... and then signs (in my case '-apw')
<apw> i think it uses the default editor
<apw> which is vi, which that file applies to
<apw> ie .exrc == vi/vim config
 * amitk didn't know that
<amitk> ohh look, man ex == man vim
<apw> amitk, oh hrm ... possibly it has a built in editor
<apw> which i may have turned off
<apw> # Set me up so the sender goes straight into the editor with the headers
<apw> # at the top to edit too, use vi dammit.
<apw> set editor=vi
<apw> set edit_headers=yes
<apw> set autoedit=yes
<apw> set fast_reply=yes
<apw> i apparently have that incantation in my .muttrc to say ... well ... Use VI dammit
<amitk> and how do you toggle between the two exrc
<apw> those are two fragments from my .exrc.  they are benign as those bindings are not normally made
<apw> so i have them always in every edit
<apw> its all pretty primative
<amitk> apw: ok, let me try it to use it
 * apw find an album on manatune called Jackalope
<apw> it _is_ terrible
<amitk> smb: Do you pull all ack'ed SRU patches?
<smb> amitk, yes
<amitk> great
<smb> amitk, If you would just update the bug reports when you see the applied message, that would be helpful
<amitk> smb: sure, I have all those bug pages open. Waiting for your pushed messages :)
<manjo> today is our kernel bug triage day right / 
<manjo> ? 
<amitk> manjo: get on it! 
<amitk> ;)
<apw> manjo, our bug day yes, not just triage
<amitk> rtg: bug 224559 has a patch that is rejected by upstream with comment that it should happen in userspace. Your view?
<ubot3> Malone bug 224559 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Image on webcam is upside-down" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224559
<amitk> this would likely become a SRU against H/I/J
<rtg> amitk: I'm not in favor of fixing desktop issues for Hardy unless required for an OEM project. Tell 'em top upgrade to Jaunty.
<amitk> rtg: even J would require it. It is a case of the camera being mounted upside down (physically)
<amitk> upstream things this should be handled in userspace...
<amitk> *thinks
<rtg> amitk: does upstream have a good reason for doing this in user space? It seems like the kernel is where device specific issues should be handled.
<rtg> amitk: in any case, the patch looks fine. you'll be able to tell right away if it works.
<apw> cking, you got any e-sata things?
<cking> apw: 'fraid not
<apw> hrm.  wondering how e-sata hotplug is handled
<amitk> rtg: the patch seems good. I don't have an actual link on upstream discussion yet except for the reporter's comment that it was rejected by Linus saying that it should be handled in userspace
<rtg> amitk: but that means propagating a bunch of device into user space. I wonder if there is an existing API that would suffice? Anyways, I think its fine for an SRU 'cause we're unlikely to change user space.
<mjg59> The patch puts image processing into the kernel, while there's a general agreement that that shouldn't be the case in v4l2
<mjg59> The right thing to do would be to add a hal quirk and let userspace consume that
<rtg> mjg59: agreed, but its not gonna happen for older releases.
<amitk> mjg59: in this case, shouldn't the kernel atleast guarantee that the image is made available the right side up?
<mjg59> Right, but that would be why it's rejected upstream
<mjg59> amitk: No
<mjg59> amitk: The kernel doesn't make any guarantees about what format is provided by the camera
<amitk> mjg59: is there a single library in userspace where all video goes through?
<mjg59> Yes, libv4l2
<apw> interestingly cheese has an option for verticle and horizontal flip
<mjg59> I think those are just the normal gstreamer filters
<amitk> apw: I guess kopete, pidgin and skype are the main complaints for these users
<apw> does pidgin do video now?
<amitk> apw: there is a branch with video support that they plan to integrate soon I think
<apw> cool.  as my camera works i will be happy
<bukharin> hello.  i had disabled ahci in intrepid as per this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/352197 but now this module is built-in. is there any way to disable it?
<ubot3> Malone bug 352197 in linux "ata timeout exception with ahci libata driver (was with 2.6.28-11, but i confirmed it affewcts previous kernels too)" [High,Triaged] 
<hyperair> hi. does anyone notice jaunty's kernel not releasing disk cache?
<hyperair> Mem:          1978       1898         79          0         35       1054
<hyperair> that's the output of free -,
<hyperair> -m*
<hyperair> and my swap's filling up, and from previous experiences, it begins to thrash once my swap's full
<hyperair> even when the actual RAM usage is somewhere around 50%
<scapor> Installing both debian or ubuntu on a usb flash drive, after some/one reboot(s) the filesystem gets corrupt, both with ext2/3/reiser ...leading to loss of system files.  Is this a known issue ? Is there some fix/workaround ?
<amitk> hyperair: what does /proc/sys/vm/swappiness say?
<apw> hyperair, i would not expect any cache to get freed until the memory is completly full.  thats normal
<hyperair> apw: cache isn't freed even when it begins thrashing
<hyperair> amitk: i just set it to 0. it was at some other value earlier (jaunty's default?)
<apw> cache is the first thing freed when something needs space and there is none
<amitk> default is 60 IIRC
<hyperair> apw: yeah, and there wasn't memory. it began thrashing
<apw> define thrashing
<hyperair> 100% swap, 50% RAM, but cache included, there was only 5MB remaining
<hyperair> hang, hard disk light on unblinking
<apw> there will always be 5m free thats how the world is
<apw> the system works to remain at that boundary.  keeping the max useful stuff in ram rather than it sit empty
<hyperair> right, but i doubt it's supposed to begin thrashing at that level
<apw> thrashing would be non-normal.  you would want to prove its swap using something like vmstat
<hyperair> i use conky
<apw> whatever, did it say it was swapping
<hyperair> swapping.. eh
<hyperair> i don't know, everything hung
<apw> swap being means nothing.  was it actually swapping
<hyperair> i couldn't move a thing
<apw> did it ever recover
<hyperair> no it didn't
<hyperair> i left it for half an hour
<apw> could you tell if the disk was activly doing anything, other than the light being on
<hyperair> eh?
<amitk> like updatedb
<apw> the disk light being on tells you a transaction to the disk is ongoing does not tell you that anything is happening
<hyperair> most certainly not
<apw> it flickering sometimes or you hearing the rattle of the heads tells you its doing something in reality
<hyperair> i didn't really listen
<apw> si t
<apw> so the machine could just have been completly stopped rather than thrashing
<hyperair> i doubt it
<apw> based on what information
<hyperair> i recognize the symptoms on my notebook. i ran a fork bomb once to prove a point
<apw> and did that ever recover
<hyperair> also, i tried opening a 1G svg file
<hyperair> no it didn't
<hyperair> i walked to the toilet, and when i came back, RAM 100%, swap 100%, hard disk light unblinking, on
<apw> and how much ram do you have
<hyperair> 2G
<hyperair> swap 2G
<apw> so that SVG could easily have a memory footprint in the 2-4GB range when loaded into memory
<hyperair> probably
<apw> so it could well have turned your machine into a heap
<apw> and it should be reprooducible
<hyperair> i run with ~25-50% swap and ~50% RAM under normal circumstances
<hyperair> in intrepid.
<hyperair> in jaunty, swap steadily rises to 100%, while RAM stays at around 50%
<hyperair> by ~24h uptime, it's thrashing.
<amitk> hyperair: have you checked your CPU usage at this time?
<apw> sounds like an application is leaking memory from that behaviour
<apw> memory that it is not using as it is getting swapped out
<hyperair> apw: i don't think it is.
<apw> once your swap is full you will slowly run our of system ram and life becomes hard for the kernel
<hyperair> apw: my conky config shows top 5 apps in terms of mem usage
<apw> and it swaps like a madman
<hyperair> apw: the top remains Xorg, 5%
<apw> well the kernel can't use swap for itself
<apw> so if something is in swap its most likely app related
<apw> not sure i know of any way to find out what the swap belongs too ... hrm
<hyperair> i think it's more of something like.. disk cache refuses to be released, and so everything gets shoved into swap
<apw> everyone would be affected if the diskcache was never released
<apw> my jaunty boxes are all fine
<apw> and according to your stats the machine thrashes with 50% ram free
<apw> so i assume something is wrong with those numbers somehow
<hyperair> or ~1G
<hyperair> things thathave changed in my config since intrepid...
<apw> is this 32 or 64 bit
<hyperair> 3 partitions from ext3 to ext4
<hyperair> and intel
<hyperair> also from 32bit to 64bit
<apw> you are now 64 bit?
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> i understnad that it will take more memory
<hyperair> but
<apw> so you are in the same position as me
<hyperair> the last time i tried filling up my memory, it hit 100% RAM and 100% swap before thrashing
<hyperair> now it's at 50% RAM and 100% swap
<apw> and that would be reasonable
<hyperair> my disk cache likes to stay around ~1G
<hyperair> i suppose for experimental purposes i could try creating another 1G svg
<apw> i have about 1gb of cache, but i do a lot of kernel work
<apw> though thats only 1/4 of my overall ram
<hyperair> heh this is half of mine
<apw> once swap is full life gets hard for the kernel as it cannot follow the normal priority rules
<apw> so an application can take over the machine much more easily once swap is exhausted
<apw> i have about 200mb in my swap
<apw> which would seem reasonable for a machine which has this much crud running on it
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> well if i doin't push it too much on intrepid, my swap stays at around 100-500MB
<hyperair> it only hits 1G after a few hibernate/resumes
<hyperair> or if i run a VM
<hyperair> oh maybe i should also mention that my swap's on LVM, which is on dm-crypt
<apw> so the key to solving this is to get a trace of the memory split at the failure point
<hyperair> uh what?
<apw> hyperair, ok i just fired up conky and its talking rubbish to me
<apw> it says i have 1gb of ram free
<hyperair> it doesn't count disk cache
<apw> 1.2 in fact.  when i actually have 200m
<apw> what a stupid measure
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i prefer the measurement without disk cache. then i know if i have to free up stuff before attempting to hibernate
<hyperair> otherwise resuming takes a damn long time
<apw> yeah hibernate is just plain slow compared to just rebooting these days
<apw> if you have more than a teacup of ram
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> well it depends on how much you have actually used
<hyperair> i'm going to try swapoff -a and leave it be for 15 minutes
<hyperair> if i disconnect, it means it failed.
<hyperair> current stats: 14MB free (with cache), 1331MB free (without cache)
<hyperair> swap usage: 904MB
<apw> you are asking for trouble for sure turning off swap
 * hyperair is back!
<hyperair> okay.. the swapoff didn't work, but was ^C-able, but then iwlagn decided to go bonkers on me
<apw> heh nice
<hyperair> well nothing a suspend-resume couldn't fix
<hyperair> but the kernel's oops'd before on me 
<hyperair> or so dmesg sayss
<hyperair> says*
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i don't remember having so much problem swapoff'ing though
<hyperair> in intrepid, x86, it was fairly quick and never hung
<kirkland> rtg: it seems that the -virtual kernel is missing a couple of important bits which are present in the server kernel
<kirkland> rtg: hoping you can get those turned on for karmic
<kirkland> rtg: <aliguori> <smoser> from what i can see, linux-image-virtual kernels contain a subset of what is packaged by linux-image-server kernels
<kirkland> <aliguori> <smoser> and one of the things present in -server that is not present in -virtual is acpiphp.ko
<kirkland> <aliguori> <smoser> the result is that you can't do hotplug of block devices
<kirkland> <aliguori> <smoser> i went ahead and replaced the -virtual with -server to get it and then had some success... at very least to get block device hotplug, you need that and then "remove virtio" commit mentioned from https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=490479
<ubot3> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 490479 in kernel "error when hot-unplugging a file-backed virtio disk" [Medium,New] 
<Seito> hi! could anyone suggest me with installing fresh kernel from kernes.org? I'm truing to build it with default settings (from make menuconfig) but it exits with errors.
<rtg> kirkland: email on k-t list so I don't forget
<kirkland> rtg: okay
<smoser> for hotplug remove of virtio devices you will also need http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=29f9f12ec7
<kirkland> rtg: is that prefered over a bug?
<kirkland> smoser: what upstream release is this in?
<smoser> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=490479 is fedora 10 bug on that
<manjo> lieb, that does not make sense if ppl are still reporting that the mouse is inverted
<ubot3> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 490479 in kernel "error when hot-unplugging a file-backed virtio disk" [Medium,New] 
<smoser> kirkland, i have to look...
<rtg> kirkland: either is fine. I just don't usually open bug reports on development kernel quite this early in the process.
<kirkland> smoser: ie, we might get that automatically when we rebase karmic
<smoser> commit is from 12/10/2008
<kirkland> smoser: so probably in 2.6.29
<smoser> i dont have the git tree locally, so dont know for sure
<manjo> ogasawara, I have a bug on my list that is in the fixcommited state ... 
<smb> manjo, happy bugger
<smb> ogasawara, give manjo 10 more :)
 * manjo takes more asprin
<lieb> manjo, true except at the time that seemed to be what made sense.  I cut a patch and it's probably still in my git repo branch.  it got no ack
<ogasawara> manjo: bug 78684?  seems I closed that one yesterday
<lieb> so I closed it
<ubot3> Malone bug 78684 in linux "AGP not detected on Intel 8285P and E7205 chipsets using kernels higher than 2.6.17" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78684
<manjo> ogasawara, 283126 also
<ogasawara> manjo: I can give you 2 more bugs if you like :)
<manjo> ogasawara, ok np 
<manjo> ogasawara, just take that away from my list then and add 2 more 
<cooloney> manjo, bugger hero, i think apw should give you his playboy cup as an award.
<cooloney> ogasawara, for bug like this bug 29789
<ubot3> Malone bug 29789 in linux "tv card audio not working" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29789
<cooloney> ogasawara, it is too old and a long story, it is possible to just set it won't fix?
<ogasawara> cooloney: sure
<tcpsyn> ok, I started over with my kernel package. I patched the source, and made debs with make-kpkg
<tcpsyn> now I'm afraid if I run debbuild -S, it'll delete my debian directory
<ogasawara> cooloney: especially since it looks like there was never feedback for testing Intrepid
<cooloney> ogasawara, exactly, 
<cooloney> or need i keep it open for karmic, just set won't fix for other release
<cooloney> i prefer to set won't fix to all
<ogasawara> cooloney: I'd just mark the "linux (Ubuntu)" task as won't fix and tell them they can reopen the bug if they can confirm against the latest jaunty
<cooloney> ogasawara, got it, agree with you
<tcpsyn> ok.
<tcpsyn> I really need help packing this kernel
<tcpsyn> I'm not getting anywhere
<tcpsyn> I downloaded the source from kernel.org. patched it. and now I want to upload it to a ppa.
<tcpsyn> debuild -S complains because theres no orig.tar.gz
<calc> tcpsyn: er does it have a debian dir at all?
<calc> it doesn't magically create debian packages from nothing :)
<tcpsyn> calc, I made the debian package with make-kpkg
<calc> but as far as the orig.tar.gz is concerned that is usually the original tarball from upstream
<tcpsyn> that made a debian directory
<calc> eg foo.tar.gz -> foo.orig.tar.gz
<tcpsyn> I didn't get it from upstream though
<tcpsyn> I got it from kernel.org
<calc> kernel.org is upstream for kernels
<tcpsyn> oh
<calc> just openoffice.org is upstream for OOo (well it is a bit of special case for it)
<tcpsyn> so. I ran make-kpkg .. which made the debian directory
<tcpsyn> and then I ran debuild -S
<tcpsyn> which deleted the debian directory
<tcpsyn> and then failed
<tcpsyn> what am I supposed to do
<tcpsyn> what's the way to do this
<calc> not sure i haven't worked with make-kpkg
<tcpsyn> Because I'm out of ideas and confused as shit.
<calc> i guess wait for one of the kernel guys to respond if any are around
<tcpsyn> thanks anyway
<tcpsyn> kernel guys: Please help.
<WimV> someone can give me some hints about howto build a kernel for the live-cd ? with unionfs, squashfs etc.. didn't really find anything about in on the kernelteam wiki
<Ng> if someone with an Acer Aspire laptop (not the One netbook thingy) wanted to boot with wifi/bluetooth radios off, is there a way they could do that?
<dtchen> Ng: blacklisting is a rather crude hackaround. also, if the modules expose an option to enable/disable, you could pass modulename.enable=0 to grub/lilo
<dtchen> (replacing "enable" with the appropriate module parameter(s))
 * Ng nods, I figured that was probably going to be the best option
<Ng> I'm used to thinkpad luxury where this stuff is all very easily controlled ;)
<LLStarks> hi
<LLStarks> is kms disabled in the new karmic kernel?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-29
<dandel> apw, you there?
<LLStarks> hello?
<dandel> ogasawara, you there?
<reisi> i think I've found a rather bad USB regression when upgrading from 2.6.24 -> 2.6.28 (ie. the device works fully under .24 but often even fails to connect at all under .28); I sent a message through launchpad seconds ago to ubuntu-kernel-team before I realized you've got this channel
<alex_joni> reisi: posting a bug-report in launchpad is always preferred
<reisi> actually i think it could be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/88746 ; though it has been around for ages.. launchpad cannot even list all the comments :)
<ubot3> Malone bug 88746 in linux "ehci_hcd module causes I/O errors in USB 2.0 devices" [High,Confirmed] 
<reisi> hmm sounds like an impossible task to trace through all the usb patches looking for something interesting
<reisi> there must be 10-50 in each changelog
<reisi> i now created https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/369190 and need to reboot to get 2.6.24-23-generic infos & dmesg, please comment if that needs more info
<ubot3> Malone bug 369190 in linux "USB regression from 2.6.24-23-generic with USB GSM-modem" [Undecided,New] 
<tcpsyn> is there anyone around that can help me package a fresh kernel?
<tcpsyn> I'm stuck still
<_ruben> tcpsyn: i assume you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<hallyn> apw: rtg: is CONFIG_NET_NS set to be enabled in the karmic kernel?
<rtg> debian/config/amd64/config:CONFIG_NET_NS=y
<hallyn> excellent, thanks
<xnguard> Does anyone have a clear picture of whether the upcoming mainline .30 ext[2-4] and CFQ fixes will be backported for Jaunty?
<lucidsmog2> So I don't know if this is the proper venue for this, but I have installed the 2.6.29-2 kernel build from kernel.ubuntu.com.  I'm not trying to compile the LIRC modules.  I discovered that info is now pr_info and changed those calls, etc.  I got DKMS to build and install it.  But now there is some issue with the exported symbols: "no symbol version for" and "Unknown symbol" for symbols that are EXPORT_SYMBOLed.  I see my System
<lucidsmog2> Rather, I'm "now" trying to compile...
<nagappan> hi
<nagappan> is there any issue with Ubuntu 9.04 having 2 nVidia card ?
<nagappan> the installer doesn't come up, if we have 2 cards
<nagappan> it gets struck when the X comes up
<nagappan> later, tried removing a card and installed Ubuntu 9.04, after installation, when I plugin the card, the second card is not being detected
<nagappan> both the cards are same nVidia chipset
<nagappan> I mean the lspci is listing only one card
<alex_joni> what's the proper place to ask a technical question about the LiveCD+install process (specifically ubiquity and apt-setup)
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-30
<cprofitt> getting a hang on shutdown... looking for how to proceed troubleshooting this...
<cprofitt> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26111547/shutdownhang.jpg
<cprofitt> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26111590/cntlaltdel.jpg
<cprofitt> uname -r
<cprofitt> 2.6.28-11-generic
<mnemo> is there going to be any updated kernel released for jaunty? if so, I know a very low risk, high yield patch that would be nice to include
<amitk> mnemo: mail it to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<mnemo> ok
<amitk> and yes, there are going to be jaunty-updates
<mnemo> right
<smb> mnemo, Though it won't make it into the very next one. As I am currently bundle up that
<amitk> mnemo: it does help to speed things up if there is an associated bug in LP about it
<mnemo> no problem, I think I need to investigate it more carefully and build some evidence why its safe etc
<mnemo> basically, im talking about enabling DRI on intel G41 cards using zhenyu wang's patch in 2.6.30-rc4: http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/4/30/10
<mnemo> I will talk to bryce though and see what he thinks about the risk
<amitk> mnemo: i think that was already ack'ed today
<mnemo> aah, sweet
<smb> That definitely would be helpful. Also to have had some positive testing. 
<smb> A that one, right. Thats in
<mnemo> ok great work guys, thanks a lot
<amitk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/365958 
<ubot3> amitk: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
 * amitk kicks ubot3 
<smb> ubot3, bug 365958 please
<ubot3> smb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mnemo> strange, I get permission denied on that bug? is it security related?
<smb> mnemo, No it is private. 
<smb> I wonder what is so secret there. Have to talk to David
<mnemo> ok nevermind, as long as its getting merged :)
<smb> mnemo, Yeah, it is. Just waiting for some test compiles atm.
<lesshaste> hi.. is this the right place to talk about X crashes?
<amitk> lesshaste: #ubuntu-devel
<lesshaste> thanks!
<ogra> or #ubuntu-x :)
<lesshaste> a smorgasbord of ubuntu channels! :)
<smb> bradf, At which state are you currently?
<bradf> smb: state = head up and locked :)
<bradf> smb: trying what you sugested
<rtg> smb: bradf can't be fully caffienated or his head will explode.
<smb> bradf, Which of the many?
<bradf> smb: didn't do the apt-get update after changing sources.list
<smb> bradf, Ah yeah. That explains it
<bradf> smb: E: Unable to find a source package for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-11-generic
<bradf> smb: am in my chroot
<smb> -11?
<smb> oh yeah, confused
<bradf> smb: what-s the right version?
<nrg> I built a custom kernel using make-kpkg and have installed
<smb> For hardy, -24 
<nrg> i am not trying to build the nvidia proprietary driver from nvidia-177-kernel-source
<nrg> and getting a "you must run a dkms build for kernel" error
<nrg> i can't find anything about manually running dkms for the kernel
<nrg> any advice?
<bradf> smb: E: Unable to find a source package for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-24-generic
<bradf> smb: wouldn't a "apt-cache search linux-restricted" turn up something?
<smb> bradf, Hm, I remember you had restricted only for deb-src. Maybe try to have it on the deb line too
<smb> that short is part of the inux meta
<nrg> err... i AM trying to build the nvidia proprietary driver
<nrg> so the question is how do I run dkms for the kernel
<bradf> smb: still no joy
<bradf> smb: can you send me your sources.list?
<nrg> or maybe there is a more appropriate channel for this question
<lesshaste> I have  enabled=1 in /etc/default/apport but it still never comes up and /var/crash is always empty.. is there anything else I need to do on hardy?
<Sam-I-Am> howdy
<Sam-I-Am> wondering if anyone's planning to fix the nfs4 bug in 8.04LTS that causes kernel panics
<Sam-I-Am> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/linux/+bug/253004
<ubot3> Malone bug 253004 in linux "Oops in sunrpc:rpc_shutdown_client" [Medium,Fix released] 
<Sam-I-Am> its making LTS unusable in my environment
<rtg> Sam-I-Am: I'll see about getrting someone assigned to this
<Sam-I-Am> cool it would really help
<lesshaste> that was very easy!! :)
<lesshaste> Sam-I-Am: well done!
<Sam-I-Am> hmm?
<Sam-I-Am> got a new kernel ready for hardy? lol
<lesshaste> I can't even work out how to get the debug symbols for X installed!
<tcpsyn> so. If I wanted to package a fresh kernel
<tcpsyn> what would I do?
<tcpsyn> nothing.
<Sam-I-Am> howso?
<Sam-I-Am> download the vanilla source and make it a deb?
<tcpsyn> I've made the .deb, but I need to upload it to a PPA
<tcpsyn> and launchpad wont take binaries
<tcpsyn> debuild -S craps out on me
<tcpsyn> and I'm stuck
<Sam-I-Am> well, thats out of my realm...
<Sam-I-Am> i usually just build them for myself if needed
<tcpsyn> Thanks anyway. Unfortunatly it seems to be out of everyones realm.
<Sam-I-Am> is it a bug fix for something?
<eagles0513875> hey guys can i make a suggestion
<eagles0513875> for future jaunty kernels as well as the kernel that will be in karmic
<eagles0513875> i think that cifs shouldnt be included in the kernel i am noticing that is slowing down my shutdown.
 * eagles0513875 wonders if a conflict between smb and cifs causing sluggish access to remote files using dolphin
<eagles0513875> hey guys im just wondering can having cifs compiled into the kernel slow down shutdown times
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-01
<blakeman8192> hey guys
<blakeman8192> sorry for the random question, but i was wondering if you had any plans to add XD camera card support
<dandel> bug # 338701
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here 
<eagles0513875> i think i found a serious issue that cropped up last night with cifs
<mnemo> eagles0513875: what was the issue?
<eagles0513875> stupid issue lol on my part
<eagles0513875> didnt have remote computer turned on 
<eagles0513875> but can i make a suggestion mnemo
<mnemo> yea, what?
<eagles0513875> mnemo: i think that cifs shouldnt be compiled into the kernel at this point in time. i have noticed during shutdown that it seems to slow down the shutdown process
<Fazl1> Hello everyone! I need some help. I have two issues. One is with my PCMCIA card and the other is with my ZTE Broadband dongle
<Fazl1> hello?
<Fazl1> Did everyone go out for coffee or something?
<laga> you need to ask a real question :) but there isn't that much traffic in this channel
<Fazl1> Ok... Here is my question. I have a problem with my ZTE dongle. It is a USB Broadband device with ZeroCD software in it (the microsoft onboard OS). I am running Xubuntu 8.10 Intrepid with an XFCE desktop. When I plug my dongle into my PCMCIA card, the card loses all connection to my computer. The PCMCIA card is a Nexxtech USB 2.0 converter. The PCMCIA card works fine with all my other peripherals but when I plug the dongle in, the card freezes and will no
<Fazl1> For a complete summary of my issue, please look at the posting i have put up on Launchpad. The issue has been designated Bug 369311. The page address is....... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/369311
<ubot3> Malone bug 369311 in ubuntu "USB Broadband ZTE HSUPA Dongle MF637 doesn't connect" [Undecided,New] 
<Fazl1> Yes Ubot3, that would be correct. That is my issue. I am the person posting that bug
<laga> Fazl1: ubot3 is just a piece of software spitting out the URL for a bug number
<Fazl1> Sorry laga... I'm a new guy. I just realized that a moment ago :-). TY
<laga> i'm afraid i can't help you much with your problem. have you tried the ubuntu 9.04 live cd?
<Fazl1> no, i haven't. There is no way i would be able to download it since my connection speed is a paltry 10kps
<genady12_> I got leadtek usb IR device and I cant make it work, can someone help me?
<AkraPhobik> hey man. theyre gonna tell you wrong channel
<AkraPhobik> try #ubuntu
<AkraPhobik> hello
<Kano> hi rtg , whats the diff between karmic + next tree
<rtg> Kano: you mean ubuntu-next?
<Kano> yes
<rtg> ubuntu-next is just linux-next with a debian directory stuffed into it so you can build it.
<Kano> ah
<AkraPhobik> hey guys i was wondering if you could give me some kernel related help.. or point me in the right direction.
<rtg> AkraPhobik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance
<AkraPhobik> i dont suppose this is the right place to ask about linux-restricted-modules with a dev kernel is it?
<rtg> AkraPhobik: LRM gets less and less of my interest these days. So little, in fact. that I think its gonna disappear for Karmic.
<AkraPhobik> how do they plan on releasing restricted drivers for karmic?
<rtg> AkraPhobik: likely DKMS packages
<AkraPhobik> ah like mandriva
<AkraPhobik> well in the meantime, till some of these dkms packages start to surface, do you know how i might go about installing the broadcom wl modoule in 2.6.30rc kernel?
<AkraPhobik> module**
<rtg> AkraPhobik: a) write a DKMS package, b) wait until I get around to it c) hassle Broadcom to make their driver open source
<AkraPhobik> rtg, thanks for the info my friend.
<hggdh> question: based on vtty1, I enter '<sysreq> m' to see current memory use. I get the header output, but no memory data. Looking at the syslog, I see the sysreq output logged. Why is it it does not display on the terminal?
<bradf> rtg: w.r.t cs-limit nx-emulation patch, does it make any sense to make that a config option so it can be easily enabled/disabled?
<rtg> bradf: it would seriously uglify the patch, but most of the code could be protected with a !CONFIG_PAE
<bradf> rtg: just a thought
<rtg> my philosophy is to not muck around in the core unless its _really_ warranted.
<dandel> apw, you still there?
<tjaalton> bryce: hmm so 
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> trigger-happy me
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-02
<SiDi> hi people
<SiDi> Does anyone mind telling me if theres an "official" PPA for the latest kernels ?
<dandel> !bug 338701
<ubot3> Malone bug 338701 in linux "acpi_irq is not set properly." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338701
<ubot3> Factoid bug 338701 not found
<dandel> I got that bug bisected, and it was a pain ( took over 40 kernel compiles to pinpoint which file and patch caused the break )
<dandel> SiDi, Do you know how to build the kernel yourself? (it's rather painless once you get used to it )
<SiDi> dandel: i never compiled a kernel :)
<dandel> want to learn?
<dandel> After all, knowing how to compile it makes it much faster for yourself to run a bisect to pinpoint where something broke ><; (if it does )
<SiDi> what you said is really reassuring me :]
<dandel> Do you want vinilla kernel or ubuntu kernel ?
<SiDi> Ubuntu :P
<SiDi> Let's not take too many risks
<dandel> SiDi, vinilla kernel is "better" to test against, because that is what all the other distributions pull.
<SiDi> Alright then
<SiDi> anyways, if its an epic failure i'll go back to my current one :)
<dandel> yea.
 * dandel gets list of packes to install.
<dandel> ok, the packages listed here are very useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<SiDi> Reasons for NOT compiling : You have no idea what you are doing. Thats totally me
<SiDi> i'll ping you when i'm ready :) got an apt-get already running for at least half an hour :X
<dandel> oh, and do you have git-core installed too?
<SiDi> i got git yeh
<dandel> after you get the required compile tools, pick a directory and run this command to get the kernel code for vinilla... git clone linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git
<SiDi> ack
<dandel> Oh, once you have the git, it's actually fairly fast to update to latest code :D
<SiDi> Well, my bandwidth is all but fast :]
<dandel> I understand.
<dandel> the clone always takes the most time.
<dandel> however, the when the update is ran, which is "git pull", it takes a lot less time.
 * SiDi uses Git for other projects :p
<dandel> I only have maybe 5 commands total i use to build the kernel each revision, and 2 of those are to simply put it in the boot manager.
<SiDi> Is there a laptop kernel flavour btw ?
<dandel> the laptop kernel flavor is the kernel itself :P
<dandel> The kernel actually has no differences between laptop and desktop, although server might have some slight tweaks on how it's configured.
<SiDi> okey :)
<dandel> I was actually testing my laptop the past 3 or 4 days with various revisions on the vanilla kernel.
<apw> there are some vanilla kernel .debs in the kernel-team site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<dandel> ah, APW, just the person i wanted to see.
 * apw becomes transparent
<dandel> har har... I got the bug which i was working on finally pinpointed to the exact patch.
<SiDi> apw: thanks :D
<apw> dandel, sounds good
<dandel> Yea, but when i unroll that patch, the acpi works again, but it undoes what that patch is supposed to do.
<apw> thats a start at least
<dandel> does the bot have commit patch info support?
<apw> dunno, never thoought to test that
<dandel> Oh well, here's the patch details though (this one breaks my acpi)... http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=729b2bdbfa19dd9be98dbd49caf2773b3271cc24
<apw> you added that to the bug?
<apw> and which bug?
<dandel> !bug 338701
<ubot3> Malone bug 338701 in linux "acpi_irq is not set properly." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338701
<ubot3> Factoid bug 338701 not found
<apw> doh silly ubot3
<dandel> Yea, well, on the kernel bugzilla, it's bug 12873
<ubot3> dandel: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<dandel> I did an unroll patch against 2.6.30-rc4 and it fixed it
<dandel> I'm not exactly a happy camper because this bug took 4 days worth of commit testing and compiles to pinpoint. (which was 42 compiles from last count) 
<apw> dandel, that commit pointed there is a merge of a bunch of things, did you have a more specific sha1?
<dandel> Actually, yes.
<dandel> look at the actaully link to the kernel.org patch i pasted in irc 15 min ago.
<apw> ahh yes ...
<apw> we need that in the bug too so its not lost
<dandel> recheck the page, i posted the git report.
<apw> thanks ... hmmm
<dandel> I think it's possibly related to the fact this laptop might be able to wake up from sleep if the battery is low.
<SiDi> Hey again
<dandel> hi.
<SiDi> dandel: thanks for your links. i'll hack my kernel later, i forgot i needed a stable machine for an oral exam in a few weeks :)
<Balrog_> Hi ... is Ubuntu's 2.6.28 kernel supposed to work with the Compaq Armada M700? I get this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/346889
<ubot3> Malone bug 346889 in linux-meta "Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha 6 (Kernel 2.6.28) crashes Compaq Armada M700 during boot-up." [Undecided,New] 
<Balrog_> anyone wants to help figure out what's going on?
<dandel> Darling, have you tried booting and seeing if any crashes/warnings occur during boot?
<Balrog_> Yes ... seems to crash on drivers
<dandel> Can you get the log and put that up?
<Balrog_> How would I get the log? It crashes early in the boot process
<dandel> Second computer.
<dandel> and also check to see if /var/log/dmesg.1 exists i think.
<Balrog_> it hangs for a while at "Loading hardware drivers," then hangs for good at "Loading manual drivers"
<Balrog_> I'll get the logs ... they're located in /var/log under what names?
<dandel> /var/log/dmesg.1 or /var/log/dmesg.0 or something like that might have it
<Balrog_> ok.
<Balrog_> give me a few minutes
<Balrog_> dandel: I have logs
<dandel> ok... put those up
<Balrog_> dandel: it's crashing before anything gets logged
<dandel> hmm
<dandel> try building the kernel 2.6.29 or 2.6.30-rc4 kernel and see if that works.
<dandel> I looked at the spec for that laptop, have you tried another distribution's boot disk with a 2.6.28 kernel or newer? 
<apw> i think they have tries 2.6.29.1 from the kernel-ppa
<Balrog_> OK. I'll be away for a bit.
<Balrog_> dandel: and apw: 2.6.29.2 crashes :)
<Balrog_> :( *
<Balrog_> I think I'm going back to Intrepid
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-05-03
<benje> hi 
<benje> o have some problem about uts_release or version .h under hardy with repository source
<benje> kpgk claim about version . h or uts_realese wich don't exist 
<benje> cause of se401 module which soen't work for kensignton webcam 67014 
<benje> [568343.729880] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/media/video/se401.c: int urb burned down
<benje> [568343.729894] se401: probe of 4-2:1.0 failed with error -5
<NCommander> Is anyone aware where the patch to correct the kernel detection of the Intel_SSD devices is? I'd like to build a Hardy kernel with it
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-03
<benh> hoy
<jk-> heya benh
<benh> is there a known trick to boot lucid without an initramfs ?
<benh> I used to netboot my machines just fine, netbooting a zImage without initramfs (all needed modules built-in)
<benh> with karmic
<benh> but it looks like with lucid, init goes bonkers really early on if I do that
<benh> hi jk !
<benh> (btw, appart from that, lucid on a dual g5 seems to work fine :-)
<jk-> "bonkers" eh?
<jk-> so you've re-built the lucid kernel from linux-source ?
<jk-> (to compile-in various modules..)
<benh> jk-: when have you last seen me use a distro kernel ? :-)
<benh> jk-: no, I compile whatever upstream I want to test on that box, stick the zImage on bran for tftpboot
<benh> jk-: etc...
<jk-> that's why I was confused :)
<benh> jk-: I was wondering if something in the "new" init process actually requires to be initiated from an initramfs
<jk-> no idea; Keybuk might know
<benh> in which case I suppose I'll try to figure out what the minimum initramfs without any kernel module is
<benh> that I can just stick into my zImages
<benh> ok
<jk-> but he might be asleep at the moment..
<jk-> but you could try messing with mkinitramfs to see if you can create one without modules
<benh> jk-: will try later, thx
<Keybuk> benh: you shouldn't need an initramfs
<Keybuk> we test that a lot
<Keybuk> chances are that instead you've forgotten an important kernel config
<benh> Keybuk: ok, something went wrong then
<benh> Keybuk: possibly :-) the errors aren't very verbose
 * maco wonders if by "test" Keybuk means "accidentally delete then hope it reboots okay"
<benh> Keybuk: is there a magic cmdline arg I can use to make it more chatty ?
<benh> I'll try again with current upstream in a few mn
<Keybuk> maco: that, and some of our OEM images are initramfs-less
<Keybuk> benh: --verbose
<benh> Keybuk: on the kernel command line ?
<Keybuk> yes
<benh> ok cool, thanks, will try
<benh> if I need something more in .config, I'll add it to upstream g5_defconfig :-)
<benh> Keybuk: ok so it's not happy, I must be missing something :-)
<benh> udev dies, udevmonitor goes unhappy, then mountall disconnects from plymouth and plymouth takes a SEGV :-)
<benh> and nothing greats me with even a busybox shell, so it's non trivial to dig from there...
<Keybuk> interesitng
<Keybuk> did you compile support for udev into your kernel? :)
<Keybuk> that sounds a lot like a missing netlink socket issue
<benh> hrm
<benh> that should be there, let me see
<benh> any off hand idea of what config option we are talking about here ?
<benh> hrm... you need devtmpfs ?
<Keybuk> no, shouldn't need devtmpfs
<Keybuk> (you will in later releases)
<benh> let me disable deprecated sysfs interfaces...
<benh> and try again
<Keybuk> oh, yeah, those can't be on ;)
<benh> hrm
<benh> same
<benh> udevd[xxxx]: failed to create queue file: No such file or directory
<benh> I think that's where it starts going down :-)
<benh> followed by dev main process dying
<benh> udevadm getting errors trying to talk to udev
<benh> mountall going bonk
<benh> and plymouth segfaulting :-)
<benh> allright, looks like I need to get myself udev source, brb
 * benh starts adding funny printf's to udev
<benh> I wonder if we are just missing /.udev directory actually
<benh> this is not a fresh install, rather an upgrade, so maybe that's missing
 * jk- doesn't have a /.udev
<benh> jk-: there's a prefix, trying to figure it out
<benh> jk-: once apt-get install build-essential is done :-)
<jk-> ah :)
<benh> jk-: I'll add some printf's to udev see what it's really doing. Might even add a system("/bin/sh"); to the error path followed by a goto try_again :-)
<benh> hrm... nore build-deps
<benh> jk-: at least we have a new faster internet in the office now :-)
<jk-> benh: they wet the string again, I hear :)
<jk-> is that just on the 10.61 network, or for the whole building?
<benh> jk-: yeah well, if you guys didn't have ports.ubuntu.com hooked up to a 9600bps modem off a landline in the northern highlands it would be easier :-)
<benh> jk-: just us, we have an adsl 2 and a smart routing on haven
<Keybuk> benh: that "prefix" is just /dev
<jk-> cool
<Keybuk> but if mountall is "going bonk", you won't have a tmpfs on /dev
<Keybuk> so udev won't be able to start
<benh> Keybuk: could be that yes
<benh> Keybuk: with a boot with your kernel, I see a devtmpfs there tho
<benh> Keybuk: which is a different beast alltogether :-)
<Keybuk> no it isn't
<Keybuk> devtmpfs is just a tmpfs
<Keybuk> but one in which the kernel calls mknod() and unlink()
<benh> he yeah
<benh> the new devfs from hell :-)
<benh> <Keybuk> no, shouldn't need devtmpfs
<benh> let me see, i looks like I don't have that enabled, let's see if it works with it on
<benh> weird, I though I -had- turned it on
<benh> oh well
<Theravadan> why are the kernel sources from mainline blank? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2010-05-01-lucid/
<Keybuk> you don't need it enabled
<Keybuk> as I said
<Keybuk> you can mount a tmpfs on /dev just fine
<Theravadan> vs http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2010-04-14-lucid/
<benh> ok
<benh> Keybuk: do I need to stick that in fstab then or should your init script do the right thing ?
<Keybuk> it'll do the right thing
<benh> ok so something is wrong there, I'll see if I can dig
<Keybuk> none            /dev                      devtmpfs,tmpfs  mode=0755                         0 0
<Keybuk> that says "try devtmpfs then try tmpfs"
<benh> ok, and tmpfs should definitely be there
<benh> I'll add a system("/bin/sh"); to udev error path
<benh> and see what /proc/mount looks like
<benh> Keybuk: any pointer where to look at that part of the boot script ? I'm not familiar with ubuntu variant of "init"
<Keybuk> "the boot script" ?
<Keybuk> I don't know what boot script you're referring to
<benh> Keybuk: whichever piece of script you have at boot that mounts tmpfs on /dev and starts udev
<benh> Keybuk: or is that a mountall rule ?
<benh> (built-in into mountall ?)
<Theravadan> april 5th is the last day that kernel source was included in the mainline daily builds: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2010-04-05-karmic/
<Keybuk> benh: we don't have "pieces of script!
<benh> :-)
<Keybuk> you're not being very helpful btw
<Theravadan> grrh that's karmic not lucid
<Keybuk> "going bonk" is not a descriptive pharse
<lifeless> we have pieces of 8
<Keybuk> "mountall prints the following error message and exits ..." would be more helpful
<benh> Keybuk: well, it's all I can say until I've added some printf in there to see what's going on
<benh> Keybuk: nothing, it just exits with status 1
<benh> afaik
<benh> those boot messages are slippery in --verbose mode
<benh> anyways, let me dig a bit, I'm adding some debug to udev and mountall to see what's going on
<benh> I was just wondering what in your boot process actually starts udev
<Keybuk> init
<benh> is that an initscript in rc.* ?
<Keybuk> no
<benh> yeah but that's not sysvinit right ?
<Keybuk> /etc/init/udev.conf
<benh> oic
<benh> ok, I'm not familiar with that new variant of init, but it makes some sense now
<Keybuk> all the cool kids are writing new init daemons nowadays :p
<benh> hehe yeah
<jk-> yeah, i see lennart is too...
<benh> and it assumes /dev/ already has tmpfs mounted on it and some kind of .udev created there previously ?
<Keybuk> benh: assumes /dev is some kind of tmpfs, doesn't assume .udev exists
<lifeless> lennart is writing an upstart ? ;P
<benh> k
<benh> ah
 * benh finds mountall built-in fstab
<Keybuk> lifeless: yes
<benh> things are getting a bit clearer now
<jk-> lifeless: http://lwn.net/Articles/385536/
<Keybuk> lifeless: well, Lennart is writing his own implementation of launchd, mostly
<Keybuk> benh: mountall basically just runs mount on those things when the underlying block devices are ready
<Keybuk> virtual filesystems have no underlying block devices, of course
<Keybuk> however
<Keybuk> I would guess that mountall isn't getting that far
<Keybuk> I think mountall is probably failing to connect to the kernel
<benh> I'll sprinkle some debugging in there
<lifeless> isn't launchd fairly pitiful compared to upstart?
<Keybuk> lifeless: Lennart doesn't think so
<Keybuk> Lennart thinks upstart is fairly pitiful compared to launchd
<lifeless> heh
<Keybuk> read his post
<Keybuk> it's really quite well written
<lifeless> doing so
<Keybuk> and explains how launchd works fairly well
<Keybuk> (most people don't get it)
<lifeless> I doubt I have time in the near future to revisit and look closely; which is why I asked :)
<Keybuk> I think I've explained it before
<Keybuk> launchd is basically inetd
<Keybuk> you start all services at once
<lifeless> Keybuk: lets do it over beer next week
<Keybuk> and let them block on each other's connect() and open() calls
<Keybuk> the big gaping flaw in this is the deadlock problem <g>
<Theravadan> I have tried everything but I keep getting "kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed." what the heck does it expect? strace shows it's looking at the debian list of files for the linux-source package. the source package includes a tarball. I have no idea what it expects
<maco> Theravadan: are you trying to install vbox guest extensions?
<Theravadan> maco, trying to install the proprietary broadcom module
<maco> oh
<maco> maybe install linux-headers-2.6.32-21
<Theravadan> it was working with the fresh 10.04 install but now that I upgraded the kernel the kernel sources aren't how it expects
<maco> though that didnt work for the vbox user that was asking this earlier.... it *should* contain everything you need for compilation though
<Theravadan> maco, i installed these: linux-headers-2.6.34-999_2.6.34-999.201004051003_all.deb / linux-image-2.6.34-999-generic_2.6.34-999.201004051003_amd64.deb / linux-source-2.6.34_2.6.34-999.201004051003_all.deb
<Theravadan> uname -a = 2.6.34-999-generic #201004051003 SMP Mon Apr 5 09:10:16 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maco> oh
<benh> yay
<benh> Keybuk: that was easy ...
<benh> Keybuk: guess what ? boot with "rw" on the kernel command line works :-)
<benh> Keybuk: not entirely sure yet what's up, still digging
<Keybuk> definitely sounds to me like mountall can't connect to the kernel then
<benh> Keybuk: is mountall supposed to stay running forever or just during boot ?
<Keybuk> I only ever normally see that on older kernels
<Keybuk> which don't support uevent netlink socket groups
<Keybuk> just during boot
<benh> ok
<benh> let me dbl check that uevent netlink socket thingy
<benh> could be some ppc netlink bustage too
<benh> I've heard rumours of something like that not long ago
<Keybuk> OOI, why are you building your own kernel?
<Keybuk> why not just use the stock Ubuntu one?
<benh> Keybuk: because I'm the kernel maintainer and test things ? :-)
<benh> Keybuk: this is a test box for random powerpc kernel crap :-)
<benh> hrm
<benh> mountall seems happy enough when started after boot, dunno if that's telling anything
<Keybuk> no, not raelly
<Keybuk> mountall should work at all times
<Theravadan> so dpkg is looking for /lib/modules/2.6.34-999-generic/build, it doesnt exist then it complains about not finding the kernel source
<benh> what would rock would be an upstart option that starts everything with strace and shoot the output to somewhere on disk :-)
<benh> Keybuk: mountall seems happy enough
<benh> Keybuk: udevmonitor dies tho
<benh> still digging
<Keybuk> see, that really screams the netlink socket to me ;)
<Keybuk> everything that connects to it is dying
<benh> yeah
<Keybuk> bet you upstart-udev-bridge dies too
<benh> except that I don't see why... ie, it should be there (in the kernel)
<benh> oh well, I'll dig more
<Keybuk> I'm not sure whether there's an option for it
<Keybuk> I thought it was built-in
<Keybuk> but somehow OpenVZ guys manage to turn it off
<Keybuk> so maybe there is a hidden one
<mase_wk> kirkland: According to the KVM page here (http://preview.tinyurl.com/yd8uztw) the CONFIG_INTR_REMAP and CONFIG_DMAR need to be set. This is not currently set in the ubuntu-kernel for 10.04 nor 9.10 however since 9.04 PCI passthrough has been advertised
<mase_wk> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/technologies/virtualization
<mase_wk> I've updated one of our test machines from Karmic to Lucid and my boss had a Guest on this machine using PCI passthrough which has subsequently stopped working ( unless i remove the pci-passthrough option )
<mase_wk> was there another method aside from CONFIG_INTR_REMAP which allowed KVM to use VTd which is currently not available ?
<mase_wk> i've pretty much reached the limits of my knowledge and was hoping you could point me in some other areas to start looking. Someone in ubunt-virt suggested that you might have more knowledge of the inner kernel workings in regards to KVM
<benh> Keybuk: getting fun ... so mountall is in the middle of mounting things, has done /lib/init/rw but not /dev yet
<benh> Keybuk: kernel decides to create the mouse button emu pseudo-dev at that moment
<benh> Keybuk: and udev segfaults :-)
<benh> Keybuk: adding more debug...
<Keybuk> huh
<benh> hrm... something tells me that signalfd isn't going to get SEGV's :-)
<benh> hrm, udev main process doesn't seem to have a useful stderr
<benh> oh well, more debugging tomorrow, wife o'clock
<benh> I -suspect- something weird causing mountall not not complete before udev starts
<benh> so udev dies due to /dev/ beeing ro
<benh> (no tmpfs yet)
<benh> or that sort of shit
<benh> will find out & let you know, enough spamming of this chan :-)
<benh> thanks for your tips
<benh> bye
<ogra> Keybuk, booting without devtmpfs *and* without initramfs doesnt work already (we had that issue in armel land where qemu doesnt use initramfs for bringing up an AMR VM)
<ogra> Keybuk, you wont have /ved/console and /dev/null
<ogra> *dev
<bjf> moin tgardner 
<tgardner> bjf, dude ain't it the middle of your night?
<bjf> tgardner, im in Utrecht
<tgardner> indeed. is that where the audio thing was?
<bjf> yup
<tgardner> ah, then you'll be all synced up tz wise
<tgardner> does it go all week?
<bjf> will be by wed. i hope
<bjf> no will see you on wed. in la hulpe
<tgardner> cool. I should be there by 4P
<bjf> tgardner, not sure when I will get in, have all day to get there :-)
<tgardner> I'm on eurostar
<bjf> i need to get  a train from amsterdam to brussels via rotterdam
<bjf> i think it's only a couple of hours
<tgardner> bjf, why via Rotterdam? Seems a bit out of the way
<bjf> that is what I was told to do by the powers that be
<tgardner> bjf, you mean our super competent travel people?
<psurbhi> tgardner, i think thats how the train goes
<psurbhi> really
<psurbhi> via rotterdam
<psurbhi> most of them atleast
<bjf> i was told it was much more expensive any other way, randa has been helping me
<tgardner> ok, I thought you might have some errands there or something
<bjf> honestly i kind of look forward to the trip :-)
<tgardner> bjf, was the audio conf over the weekend, or is it still ongoing?
<bjf> started sat. and going through tomorrow
<bjf> am there now
<tgardner> ah, I'll quit bugging you
<bjf> it's "interesting"
<bjf> very little applicable to us
<bjf> mostly high end audio pro folks, musicians and researchers
<tgardner> at least you can get a sense for whom is in our audience
<bjf> yes, i'm finding it interesting and meeting people
<bjf> though how many languages you need to write synthesizers i don't get :-)
<jk-> wait, you're only supposed to use one language in a synth?
<tgardner> its likely kind of like parallel programming languages, lots of choices and controversy
<bjf> almost every talk is different ways to make "noise" :-)
<bjf> the guy talking right now, draws a picture in a window, then starts it animating and the shape produces different sound and he is tweaking different params
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> Will one of you guys finally act on bug 521967?  I don't see anything left to make it even easier for you.
<ubot3> Malone bug 521967 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 "support for new atheros wifi chipset - AR2427/ath9k" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521967
<Laibsch> ogasawara: will you be a taker?
<bjf> tgardner, i did meet one of the new hwe folks hugh hired, he's here as well
<tgardner> bjf, who dat?
<bjf> tgardner, Davd Henningsson
<tgardner> we chatted up Lee last Friday. smart chap.
<bjf> he seemed like it when i interviewed him
<tgardner> Laibsch, we'll get to it when 2.6.34 is final and Luis does the backport.
<Laibsch> tgardner: when is that going to be?
<tgardner> bjf, Mathieu starts at UDS.
 * Laibsch feels like this has lingered WAY too long
<tgardner> Laibsch, patience lad. It'll get done sometime after 2.6.34 goes final.
<Laibsch> tgardner: I am usually patient, but you have to admit that patience was tested on this one.  Upstream provided the patch more than two months ago.
<Laibsch> again, what kind of timeframe are you suggesting with 2.6.34?
<Laibsch> I don't follow kernel development everyday like you guys do
<tgardner> Laibsch, its hard to say when for sure. likely sometime in the next month.
 * Laibsch smiles
<Laibsch> IOW, could be this won't even hit *this* month?
<Laibsch> wait a minute
<tgardner> Laibsch, the Maverick kernel will likely appear in the archive in the next week or so. You could run that kernel with Lucid user space
<Laibsch> You're saying it certainly won't hit this month (which has just started) and there is a certain chance it won't even hit in June
<Laibsch> OMG
<Laibsch> tgardner: I have patched my kernel for a few month now
<Laibsch> But I feel that all the users of pinetrail netbooks are left out heavily in the cold
<Laibsch> when that isn't necessary since the patch is there and tested
<Laibsch> but I don't want to waste your time further, I'm sure everybody is busy
<Laibsch> I know what to expect now, thank you for providing that information
<mdz> crimsun: I have a reliable setup for bug 532586 if you'd like to look at it with me
<ubot3> Malone bug 532586 in pulseaudio "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated errors not caught by apport" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532586
<bjf> tgardner, just finishing up an hour on sheet music authoring software targeted at orchestras
<tgardner> bjf, ooh! wish was there (!not)
<bjf> tgardner, it's actually quite impressive what is being done, however ... :-)
<tgardner> bjf, perhaps you'd rather dive into the intricacies of unaligned register access in the tg3 driver?
<kirkland> mase_wk: hi there;  i'm more knowledgeable of the userspace side of KVM ... jjohansen (who isn't here right now) handles Ubuntu's kernel side of kvm
<baptistemm> hi ther
<baptistemm> e
<cnd> manjo: do you have an NC10 lying among your test netbooks?
<manjo> cnd, are you still looking for an NC10 ? 
<cnd> manjo: yes, do you have one?
<manjo> cnd, no I don't 
<cnd> ok, nm then
 * cnd has to run to the store to get a usb key drive
<tgardner> cnd-afk, please have a look at bug #574462. I might be related to your I/O performance initiative. If not, you'll at least have to get your hands dirty in the low level I/O subsystem.
<ubot3> Malone bug 574462 in linux "udisks-probe-ata-smart causes HSM violations" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574462
<cnd-afk> tgardner: ok, but IO stuff is getting pushed back for a bit as the wyse project ramps up
<cnd-afk> hopefully I can take a look sometime this week though
<manjo> JFo, are we doing regression review today ? 
<JFo> manjo, not that i am aware of
<JFo> it is a UK holiday and some of the others are travelling to some-hands
<JFo> or whatever that is called
<JFo> so probably not much point
<manjo> ah holiday today ... 
<manjo> cool
<manjo> pgraner, got 2 mts ? 
<pgraner> manjo: sure
<manjo> skype ? cell ? 
<manjo> pgraner, ^ ? 
<manjo> pgraner, nm.. updated you via email ... 
<JFo> so why does the release/ on cdimage.ubuntu.com only shjow the DVD versions? is it only supposed to be those, or is there supposed to be a CD image as well?
<manjo> and they are 4.1G .. wow
<ogasawara> JFo: "This directory contains only less-used images which are not mirrored widely. For the most frequently downloaded CD images, see releases.ubuntu.com. Please use a mirror if possible."
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> yeah, that is better. 
<JFo> thanks ogasawara :-D
<pgraner> manjo: got it
<manjo> pgraner, ok
<baptistemm_> hello
<baptistemm_> I'm coming to get some help about bluetooth, I'm managing the applications related to bluetooth and I have some bug reports where people reported their bluetooth adapter are no discovered 
<baptistemm_> bug 416487 is an example of such bug
<ubot3> Malone bug 416487 in bluez "Bluetooth Doesnt Work - Eee PC 1005HA-P" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416487
<kamal> cnd_mini: ping
<jjohansen> baptistemm: I took a quick look at that bug and my guess would be there isn't a working driver for the bluetooth device
 * ogasawara waves to MathieuPoirier 
<jjohansen> hey MathieuPoirier
<jjohansen> welcome
<ogasawara> MathieuPoirier: drowning in new starter tasks? :)
<ogasawara> jjohansen: I wonder if his /nick wasn't registered so couldn't post to the channel
<pgraner> ogasawara: please /part #ubuntu-ops, we got told bad info no need to be in that channel
<pgraner> ogasawara: also let bjf know if you see him about
<ogasawara> pgraner: yah, I dropped from that channel last week
<ogasawara> pgraner: I'll let bjf know
<pgraner> ogasawara: yea testy folks in htere
<pgraner> there
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-04
<bjf> ogasawara, i already know about #ubuntu-ops, i dropped out after my first day, they were giving me shit for stupid stuff
<bjf> pgraner, ^
 * vanhoof looks in
<bjf> Arrrgg! CHURCH BELLS!!!
<ogasawara> bjf: what time is it there?
<bjf> ogasawara, 2 a.m., gotta love jet lag
<ogasawara> yuck
<bjf> ogasawara, the church bells on the qrtr hr. don't help
<ogasawara> bjf: wow, that's annoying
<jjohansen> yikes
<bjf> ogasawara, it's on the hour now, so i am getting the full deal right now
<jjohansen> every quarter hour in the night?
 * ogasawara hands bjf some ear plugs
<bjf> ogasawara, they play almost an entire song with bells and then the hour is bonged out
<bjf> hughhalf, got your email, do you want me to follow up with #admin tomorrow if we don't hear anything?
<bjf> ogasawara, the room comes with ear plugs on the bed :-)
<bullgard4>  '~$ uname -r; 2.6.32-21-generic'. After startup or thawing there is a process 'flush-8:0' (and often similar ones having other digits). What is its function? I believe it is a kernel process which writes a buffer to disk. Where can I find its associated source code?
 * winXPuser googles it
<winXPuser> Do you have wine?
<winXPuser> I mean Wine, the app
<winXPuser> the one which can run windows applications in linux
<bullgard4> winXPuser: Who are you talking to?
<winXPuser> you! I tried to google your string, it seeems to be related to wine on linux
<RAOF> bullgard4: I *think* you'd be looking for the vfs subsystem.  I don't think that's the responsibility of the filesystem (probably ext4).
<bullgard4> winXPuser: I do not use Wine.
<winXPuser> Hm.
<bullgard4> RAOF: I agree with you that my problem is not within the responsibility of the filesystem. Rather, of the kernel.
<RAOF> bullgard4: I haven't seen you describe a problem?  Are you looking for this code for some particular reason?
<bullgard4> RAOF I am looking for this code because i.) my X occasionally crashes ii.) After booting or thawing I am getting a lot of I/O operations which was not the case with earlier kernel.
<RAOF> Oh.  Well, that will be a kernel thread responsible for writing the the buffers out to one of your discs.  It's clearly going to be doing a lot of i/o :)
<RAOF> It's not going to generate any i/o on its own, though.
<bullgard4> RAOF: You say: "that will be a kernel thread responsible for writing the the buffers out to one of your discs." Where can I find the source code for the 'flush-8:0' process?
<RAOF> As I said before: I think you'll be looking at the vfs subsystem.  Of the kernel.
<baptistemm> jjohansen, another example is bug 572197 where the adapter was discovered under karmic but not under lucid 
<ubot3> Malone bug 572197 in bluez "Bluetooth adapter not detected (dup-of: 416487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572197
<ubot3> Malone bug 416487 in bluez "Bluetooth Doesnt Work - Eee PC 1005HA-P" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416487
<baptistemm> perhaps I shouldn't had duped this one
<mase_wk> jjohansen: don't suppose your awake ?
 * cking waves to smb 
<smb> Good morning cking 
 * smb waits for the coffee to take effect...
 * apw waves to smb ... flights working ok then i assume ... seems .ie is closed again
<apw> (for ash)
<smb> apw, Yeah, no issues on my flights. But I read about IE
 * apw was able to eat something without throwing up this morning
<jk-> apw: crap, not feeling well? :/
<smb> apw, Sounds like an improvement. Head is feeling better, too?
<apw> jk-, yeah been a bit off my game this weekend, most unpleasant
<jk-> bugger.
<apw> smb, head is pretty much normal i think, waiting on my stomach to confirm breakfast was acceptable
 * smb hopes for the best
 * apw does too, i've lost 5 pounds since friday
<cking> apw, maybe there was something going around the office last week - I spent the weekend in recovery mode too
<smb> If that would not be that unpleasant I might be tempted to try that... :-P
<apw> smb, i see the lucid -proposed kerenel is still in -proposed i guess we need to talk to pitti today about that
<apw> cking, coffy, slight nosey, sicky, headachey ?
<smb> apw, Yeah, that should go as quickly as possible to updates.
<cking> apw, yep
 * cking thought it was just some bad food I ate
<apw> i t
<apw> cking, i think its a stomach flu, just no strong dripping nose
<cking> gah
<apw> that you had it in the same timescale as me, means we got it from someone at the office
<apw> i don't think you would be so advanced if i'd been the vector
<cking> probably from monday then
 * smb must have been too stubborn to accept that. Or it comes later
<apw> smb, think too healthy, or too hardy :)
<cking> he is the hardy maintainer
<apw> :)
<smb> apw, Saw that commend from piti about still some claims on failing fans after resume?
<apw> smb, yep
<apw> i am waiting on soooo speedy LP for the bug now
<smb> apw, Ok. So lp rocks again? :)
<apw> smb, rocks indeed ... 40s to open a bug at the moment
<apw> well actually worse, its still opening, that was another tab finishing ... sigh
<smb> apw, Maybe part of the health care program. Prevents you from overworking yourself
<apw> smb, good point :/ ... i suspect some maverick processing is hammering the DB into the ground
<smb> apw, Not to forget the getting read-onlyness mentioned elsewhere
<smb> apw, Seems to be today in an hour, so it might be preparing for that
<apw> gah
<apw> smb, no its just edge in a heap
<apw> redirection disabled ... sensible load times restored
<smb> heh
<apw> smb, ok those new reports in the EC (v3) bug seem all related to suspending, removing battery, and resuming ... who the heck does that :)
 * smb is surprised that that works at all
<apw> yeah once my machine has finished syncing its brain i am going to try it here
<smb> Guess they must have ac connected
<apw> one assumes so ...
<cking> apw, that's the kind of madness I sometimes have to test... don't knock it ;-)
<apw> cking, perhaps you could spin round the machines you have immediatly to hand and see if it works there or not
<apw> it could just as easily never have worked
<cking> apw, will in in 45 mins or so - I've got a dr appointment in 10 mins - gotta go
<apw> cking, luck
<apw> tgardner, morning ... 
<tgardner> apw, dude, was'up ?
 * apw has been in a heap all day yesterday, so am unsure if i am fit to travel to the office as yet
<tgardner> apw, spend some time getting well.
<apw> tgardner, seems cking has had the same, so i think we must have picked it up in the office
<tgardner> apw, bummer
 * cking fetches some H/W from the loft
<bjf> cking, you must be about to travel, i see that ireland is closing airspace due to ash
<cking> bjf, volcanoes are old news, I'm ramping up to the next level - earthquake and/or asteroid strike
 * apw considers how much ash there would be if an asteroid struck cking 
<tgardner> cking, speak not of the devil lest he appear. I'm going under the channel tomorrow, so I'd just as soon there were no earthquakes.
 * cking will not mention any natural or unnatural disasters from now on
 * bjf is a natural disaster
 * apw moans about this new maverick tree bloating his unison sync
 * cking double checks his H/W inventory again
<apw> bjf, ahh you are local for a couple of days arn't you
<apw> you going back home before uds of continuing on
<bjf> apw, straight from here to uds
<bjf> i'll be traveling to la hulpe tomorrow actually
<apw> bjf very sensible, its not that far i assume relativly speaking
<bjf> not bad, no
<bjf> i'm not working on my air miles like ogasawara :-)
<bullgard4> RAOF:  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/filesystems/vfs.txt (June 24, 2007): "Overview of the Linux Virtual File System (VFS): "The File Object: A file object represents a file opened by a process.  The struct file_operations describes how the VFS can manipulate an open file. struct file_operations {...; int (*flush) (struct file *); ... ;};  Where is the definition of this flush...
<bullgard4> ...to be found?
<apw> bjf, heheh
<apw> bullgard4, that would be in each filesystem, specific to it in general
<bullgard4> apw: Ah! Thank you for your remark.
<apw> bullgard4, look for a definition of stuct file_operations in the filesystem implementation, it should have a line like '.flush = ext4_flush'
<apw> the name on the right is a function which implements that
<bullgard4> apw: I will do snooping according to the directions which you gave. --  Thank you.
<apw> tgardner, let us know how the travel works our tomorrow, as a number of us are following in your exact footsteps, train numbers, station names, and the like appreciated
<tgardner> apw, will do
<baptistemm> heya
<apw> hi
<baptistemm> sorry I'll repeat what I asked yesterday night: I'm coming to get some help about bluetooth adapter and kernel, I'm managing the applications and bug report related to bluetooth and I have some bug reports where people reported their bluetooth adapter is no more discovered in lucid while they were seen in karmic kernel.
<baptistemm> One example is example is bug 572197 where the adapter was discovered under karmic but not under lucid 
<ubot3> Malone bug 572197 in bluez "Bluetooth adapter not detected (dup-of: 416487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572197
<ubot3> Malone bug 416487 in bluez "Bluetooth Doesnt Work - Eee PC 1005HA-P" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416487
<apw> baptistemm, i don't know of any bluetooth controllers we would expect to have become unsupported
<baptistemm> I'm not impacted by such bug so it's hard for me to know what happens, and my kernel fu is somewhat near zero
<apw> baptistemm, therefore i would say we need to find out if they are PCI or USB and find out their IDs in each case to see if there is a pattern
<baptistemm> apw, is there a specific driover for each adapter or is btusb a generic module for them?
<baptistemm> I did an apport hook for bluez so normally there is the output of lsusb attached to bug report 
<apw> baptistemm, i am not much of a bluetooth expert either, but most seem to be USB and use the same driver ... i think its called btusb but i note that i don't have BT on either of these boxes ... hrm
<apw> baptistemm, from a triag point of view, we'd be wanting to find out the exact id's of the devices, and getting dmesg output from karmic (or whever it worked) too
<apw> to see which driver picked it up there
<baptistemm> apw, how tyhe kernel know which module to load for a device (sorry for the dumb question) or point me to a good explanation of you can :)
<apw> baptistemm, it also sounds like there is a fair few of these?  if so it would be handy to get the ones you think are related to this issue tagged with something ... lucid-bluetooth or something and let JFo know that you think there is an issue and what tag you are using
<apw> as he can help get the initial triage done there
<baptistemm> apw, hmm okay, that would be nice, I'm a bit ashamed to not had come earlier to see that with you
<apw> baptistemm, the kernel generally loads drivers based on device attributes, PCI ids, USB ids, HID attributes etc
<baptistemm> apw, does make a updated-usbid would help the user? ?
<apw> baptistemm, don't be, at least we are aware now, and can follow up
<apw> baptistemm, not sure ... the best thing is to collect these all together and and lets get a kernel person to go over them looking for a common issue
<baptistemm> I'm not that ashame, but not one cared to follow bluetooth bugs for months, and I see such. I just try know to do the job that someone should do :)
<apw> and i think the best way there is to leverage the good work you have done, by getting your list to our main triage contact: ircnick JFo, though he is normally not awake for a few hours yet
<apw> baptistemm, the first step is knowing who to approach, us here for one, and definatly knowing jfo can help as he has a lot of trige experience and always keen to have help from area experts
<apw> BAH is LP read-only again?
<soren> Yes.
<soren> "Launchpad down/in read-only from 09:00-11:00UTC for a code update" from /TOPIC in #lanchpad.
<soren> #launchpad, even.
<apw> down about .6% of the time for upgrades ... and they almost always on annoying days
 * cking takes the LP downtime opportunity to swap HDD drives on laptop
<baptistemm> apw, Okay I'll ping Jfo tonigh, I'm EU based but my free-time is after dinner
<apw> baptistemm, well that is probabally about perfect timeing for him, if i see him before you i'll let him know
<baptistemm> wonderful, thanks
<apw> psurbhi, hey ... made it back home in the end?
<psurbhi> apw, yes..
<psurbhi> apw, I hope you get better by the weekend
<psurbhi> when are you traveling to brussels?
<apw> psurbhi, yeah think i am on the mend, at least i can see straight today.
<psurbhi> :-)
<apw> psurbhi, yeah off on sunday
<psurbhi> ok..cool
<apw> i suspect the majority appear that evening, so we can have a team get to gether somewhen in the evening
<psurbhi> cool
 * cking tries suspending, removing battery, and resuming and it works OK in his kit with latest kernel
 * apw has a go too
 * cking tries one more machine
<bjf> apw, there is a mandatory meeting Sun. night no?
<apw> bjf erm is there?
<cking> apw, check your email
<apw> cking, we there in time?
<cking> looks like a close call
<apw> typical planning balls up, they really should tell people before they tell us to book shit
<apw> cking, well after 5 mins i finally managed to get the battery out of my mini10v without waking it up, and its ok
 * apw suspends this one
 * cking next tries HP mini
 * psurbhi digs into btrfs code
<cking> psurbhi, did you check out that grub 0.97 btrfs patch that I referred to?
<psurbhi> cking, yes i got that one
<psurbhi> cking, m looking first at only single device support.
<psurbhi> that patch needs huge modifications for grub2, but ofcourse is a very helpful one
<cking> yep, it's a pain to migrate between the two versions
<cking> psurbhi, what's "single device support"? I'm confused
<psurbhi> cking, no raid support.. no subvolume
<psurbhi> from grub
<psurbhi> so targeting /boot to be on a single partition and no raid involvd
<cking> psurbhi, why do you need to be looking at that for btrfs? or is this another side-issue that needs looking at?
<psurbhi> cking, as in?
<psurbhi> cking, i am not looking at that right now..but sometime later someone else might do it
<cking> psurbhi, I just thought you were digging around in brtfs/grub2 support... sorry, I'm not fully up to speed with what you are doing in grub2
<psurbhi> cking, yes thats right
<psurbhi> cking, http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-btrfs@vger.kernel.org/msg02024.html
<psurbhi> cking, i am trying to get up to speed with the btrfs features :(
<psurbhi> and what needs support from grub
<cking> psurbhi, fair enough, it looks like a minefield
<apw> cking, HRM, well my dell 1537 shows this suspend/remove battery/resume/no fans issue ... interestingly inserting the battery live after resume makes the sensors come back
<cking> apw, whats the LP bug for this again?
<apw> cking, just got them to start a new one
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575030
<ubot3> Malone bug 575030 in linux "[Dell Studio 1537] No sensors and fan control if there is no battery present on wakeup from suspend" [Low,Triaged] 
<apw> cking, it is reasonable to remove/reinsert a battery with the machine running right?
<cking> apw, yep
<apw> cking, then i think we can call this one pretty low as you can fix it by inserting and re-removing the battery
<cking> it's perfectly reasonable. Depends what the BIOS does when the EC detects these state changes
<cking> apw, it's going to be annoying if one has to replug the battery every time
<apw> cking, yep for sure, though why you would remove the battery is beyond me
<apw> i need to try and karmic kernel i guess to find out if this is a regressions
<cking> yep - you've got H/W which can repro this bug - that's v.helpful
<apw> cking, going down to try the other combination, removing the battery awake then s/r
<akgraner> apw, my cpu temp has been hovering about 78C all morning- but when I killed Chromium and Gwibber it went back to 48C - Do you know if Gwibber is still causing the CPU temp to rise like that?
<apw> akgraner, i have a vague memory of someone saying something about a CPU issue with gwibber, so could be
<apw> akgraner, is that with the -proposed kernel or the regular one?
<akgraner> apw -proposed as far as I know - I didn't change it since I added -proposed
<apw> cking, ok its actually r without battery thats the issue as removing the battery before also breaks things
<apw> akgraner, cat /proc/version_signature whats that say
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> apw, Ubuntu 2.6.32-21.32-generic 2.6.32.11+drm33.2
<apw> akgraner, the version in -proposed is -22.33
<akgraner> apw, hmm how'd that change :-(
<apw> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<akgraner> on my machine I mean
<cking> anyone got any ideas on why S4 is so sloooooow
<apw> thats the only version that has ever been in -proposed
<apw> cking, so slow to get into and out of ?
<akgraner> apw, I meant how did it get changed after I installed the -proposed one b/c I didn't change it 
<cking> apw, yep - compared to Windoze and OS X it's really lame
<apw> akgraner, i suspect you never got it
<apw> cking, S4 == hibernate
<akgraner> but anywho - let me go add the -proposed one and add it
<akgraner> brb
<apw> cking, ?
<cking> apw, yep, S4 == hibernate.  I've found that dropping cached pages may help, but I thought hibernate evicted these pages by default
<apw> cking, i also find it takes for ever, though i have 4GB of ram and everything like sync etc do
<apw> cking, windows does its magic suspend means hibernate and suspend hybrid thing, and i suspect that is the trigger for the 'always writing' behaviour of windows
<cking> apw, yeah, given enough time I'd rig up a QEMU image of both and check out I/O block activity to sanity check this assumption
<apw> cking, yeah sounds like a plan for your copius [sic] spare time
<cking> apw, I have a server spare next door, so I can kick off some tests
 * apw pokes his head out the window to hear cking's server spin up
<cking> heh
<akgraner> apw, it's gwibber - I started it back up and within a couple seconds the temp went from 42C to 63C
<apw> akgraner, ouch
<apw> akgraner, fans running ok with that kernel i hope
<akgraner> oh yeah now they kick on
<akgraner> where as before they never did
<akgraner> apw so that is a win :-)
<apw> akgraner, yeah something at least
<akgraner> apw, that just means now I have to be less social until I can get this gwibber thing worked out :-)
<apw> akgraner, social from the cooker
<akgraner> hehe
 * abogani waves
<abogani> I'm wondering why in kernel configuration the default governor is "performance" (`grep -i cpu_freq_default /boot/config-2.6.31-21-generic`) but a `cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor` return "ondemand".
<ogra> abogani, it gets switched during boot
<ogra> using performance in the initial boot significantly speeds up the bootprocess
<abogani> ogra: Sound reasonable. Is there a way to configure it (I would want stick on "performance")?
<ogra> no idea, i guess you culd script it to switch back though
<mdz> abogani: /etc/init.d/ondemand
 * apw reminds everyone there is a kernel Q&A session at 15:00 UTC Thursday
 * apw reboots to test a karmic kernel with batteries/s/r ... sigh
 * apw wonders if this thing will even boot with a karmic kernel any moer
 * JFo notes the kernel q&a on his calendar
<apw> JFo, baptistemm was interested in helping/getting advice on correctly triaging bluetooth failures
<JFo> apw cool! :)
<JFo> baptistemm, let me know if you need any information on how to triage
<JFo> I have tons of links and we can look at specific bugs etc.
<apw> JFo, he is likely about later in your day, thats when their spare time is
<apw> s/he/their/
<JFo> yeah, I suspected
<JFo> thanks for the heads-up apw 
<JFo> morning ogasawara 
<smb> Screwed up in timezones it seems... 
<apw> ogasawara, heads up that as of today, if you sync anything from lucid to maverick you may need to sort out the bug, as you likely have a linux task now
 * JFo wonders if anyone is interested in looking at bug 569610
<ubot3> Malone bug 569610 in linux ""Kernel unaligned access at TPC" causing network/system to become slow and/or unresponsive" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569610
<JFo> :-)
 * JFo is a giver
<cking-afk> back in 15
<pgraner> JFo: hey make sure you bring my little bag of travel adapters, it was in the travel box
<JFo> yessir
<pgraner> JFo: smart ass
<JFo> :-)
<JFo> oh hey pgraner, my ticket says i fly at 1:40PM
<JFo> so looks like a different flight than the one you are on
<JFo> kind of odd, but oh well
<pgraner> JFo: that means your on the same flight to beligum, I have a 5 hr layover in Chicago
<JFo> ah, yep. i bet that is it
<JFo> sconklin, you interested in a Intel graphics bug? bug 555595
<ubot3> Malone bug 555595 in linux "Intel graphics performance regression in 2.6.32-19 lucid kernel update (was: Firefox Slows Down Compiz)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555595
<bigcx2> hey all
<bigcx2> i'm having a problem building a custom kernel under ubuntu
<bigcx2> i'm using a fresh 2.6.32.11 kernel
<bigcx2> and i simply copied the config to my .config
<bigcx2> and did CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 time fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version -geode-ubuntu --config oldconfig kernel_image
<bigcx2> but then on booting
<bigcx2> i get a kernel panic
<bigcx2> saying, can't find root partition
<bigcx2> what gives?
<bigcx2> the UUID in grub is exactly the same as the working version
<bigcx2> and i also tried specifically setting root (hd0,0) and root=/dev/sda1 with no success
<apw> JFo, i'd say that that is a sparc issue isn't it? so its not a high priority for us
<JFo> yeah, i suspected that might be the case
<JFo> just wanted to get someone smarter than me to have a look :)
<apw> bigcx2, does it make you an initramfs?  UUID is mapped by initramfs, if root= does not work then i would wonder if the disk driver is loading correctly, or again if you are missing an initramfs as we do not build most of them in
<sconklin> JFo: I'll subscribe myself, thanks. I think it's probably compiz and not kernel, but who knows
<JFo> sconklin, I was wondering that, but I am still way away from being anywhere near conversational on graphics :)
<JFo> thanks for looking
<bigcx2> apw: i don't think it's loading the proper disk driver, when i boot the kernel in debug mode, it says "here are the available partitions"
<bigcx2> apw: but then nothing shows up
<apw> that would be indicative of no driver.  do you have an initramfs for that kernel 
<bigcx2> apw: but i can't figure out why it wouldn't be loading the proper driver? like i said i used the exact same config used in my working kernel
<bigcx2> i ran make-kpkg with --initrd if that's what you mean
<apw> bigcx2, the most important thing is whether we see it loaded kernel wise
<apw> you get to an initramfs prompt on failure to find the root disk?
<apw> if not i suspect its not using it
<bigcx2> no, i don't get a prompt
<bigcx2> how can i get it to use it?
<vanhoof> good morning 
<apw> if the initramfs was waiting for the dfisk, and it didn't appear you would get a prompt after the timeout
<apw> bigcx2, the kernel obviously does not do that, and its there you see the list you mentioned.  so i am suspicious you don't have the initramfs in use
<apw> that can occur for several reasons, not specified in the boot loader entry, or incorrect option on the kernel so it doesn't check
<bigcx2> hmm
<bigcx2> let me take a look at my grub conf one more time
<apw> bigcx2, i'd start with the bootloader as you used our config
<bigcx2> aha!
<sconklin> JFo: yeah, just checked, and there were no major changes in the intel driver in the release range mentioned in the bug - I'll update it with that info
<JFo> coolness, thanks sconklin 
<bigcx2> there's not initrd line in my custom kernel boot!
<bigcx2> no*
<bigcx2> i wonder why that didn't get appended to the grub conf
<apw> bigcx2, strange indeed
<abogani> I suggest to post the "ls -l /boot' output
<bigcx2> thanks guys, one sec
<sconklin> Wait JFo, I did find a cuoplf of i915 patches that went in when they say the problem started, I'll investigate
<JFo> sconklin, k
<bigcx2> yea, it looks like there was not initrd generated for my custom kernel
<bigcx2> ?!
<bigcx2> i see a System.map file
<abogani> bigcx2: AFAIK the debian way for generate initial ramdisk (aka make-kpkg --initrd) don't work on Ubuntu.
<bigcx2> abogani: please ubuntize me :)
<abogani> bigcx2: cd /boot; sudo mkinitramfs -o $DESTDIR/initrd.img-$VERSION $VERSION
<bigcx2> abogani: ok, trying that, how can i make my kernel deb include that as part of the build process?
<bigcx2> aka what is the proper ubuntu build procedure?
<bigcx2> AUTOBUILD?
<abogani> bigcx2: Initramfs file generation never should be included in deb build procedures because it is machine depend.
<bigcx2> abogani: ok, did not know that
<bigcx2> i'm reading the wiki page on kernel compile
<bigcx2> and it says
<bigcx2> Since Ubuntu Lucid (10.04) the image postinst no longer runs the initramfs creation commands. Instead, there are example scripts provided that will perform the task. These scripts will work for official kernel images as well. For example 
<bigcx2> sudo cp /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/examples/etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs 
<bigcx2> sudo cp /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/examples/etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs
<bigcx2> abogani: if it's not included in the deb build procedure, should I put it in there by hand in the debian postinst, postrm scripts?
 * persia was under the impression that was now handled by triggers from initramfs-tools
<bigcx2> ok, so i just tried to add my initrd img to my grub conf, which complained about ot beign able to load modules.dep
<bigcx2> and then it failed to mount the root filesystem based on uuid
<bigcx2> then i tried specifically putting in a root (hd0,0) line and adding root=/dev/sda1
<bigcx2> both methods dropped me into a busybox initramfs shell
<bigcx2> abogani: i just got it to work by using update-initramfs
<bigcx2> instead of mkinitramfs
<bigcx2> update-initramfs -t -c -k ${VERSION}
<bigcx2> and then updating my grub conf
<bigcx2> but i guess my question is, what's the best way to automate that? will using AUTOBUILD do the trick?
<ianloic> argh, so my key input is feeling super laggy and drops keystrokes. plus event/1 takes 30-60% of cpu. where should I ask? how can I debug?
<ianloic> this is on 10.10 on a thinkpad x61 (ie: intel chipsets)
<abogani> bigcx2: No. I don't know a lot about Lucid but until Karmic initramfs was generated at installation time.
<abogani> bigcx2: If you create a flavour probably you don't have to take care of it.
<bigcx2> ?
<abogani> bigcx2: If you create an Ubuntu kernel flavour (aka you reuse debian.master/ directory as template renaming in debian.myflavour) probably you don't have to care on how initramfs will be generated.
<abogani> s/renaming/copying
<cking> doh
<bigcx2> ah, ok i'll look into that
<bigcx2> thx
<abogani> bigcx2: I would suggest you to take a look on  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=summary (in the bottom of the page at 'heads').
<bigcx2> abogani: k, thanks
<baptistemm> JFo, Hi, as apw said, I try to triage bluetooth software related bugs, and some of them are about bt device not being discovered (after kernel and/or distro upgrade). Now I'm at work but I'll try to get back to you once I'm back home tonight or in the current week
<JFo> ok baptistemm sounds good
 * psurbhi breaks.. eyes are watering.. 
<ogasawara> apw: you mentioned earlier that if I sync'd Lucid with Maverick as of today I need to sort out "the bug", which bug is that?
<apw> ogasawara, if those commits have a bug number, its likely now they would have a lucid and linux task
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<apw> the linux task is yours now, rather than lucid as it were
 * ogasawara was too literal with her interpretation of "the bug"
<apw> ogasawara, heh yeah probabally
 * JFo was thinking bug 1
<JFo> :)
<ubot3> JFo: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<JFo> wow
<JFo> ubot3, fail
<ubot3> Factoid fail not found
<JFo> heh
<apw> thats normal its too long
<tgardner> apw, I think there is a maverick field now as well. at least when you nominate for release, maverick shows up in the list
<tgardner> we should be able to assign all maverick bugs to ogasawara 
<ogasawara> apw: for the most part, I'm relying on smb et al to follow SRU policy from this point ie the fix needs to be applied to the actively developed kernel before qualifying for SRU
<apw> :)
 * ogasawara slaps tgardner 
<apw> ogasawara, yeah there is a 'gap' for some in there now i suspect
 * ogasawara nods
<apw> ogasawara, as normal, "here is an egg"
<ogasawara> haha
 * psurbhi quits for today
<JFo> moin bjf 
<bjf> jfo, :-) right
<JFo> :)
<JFo> late afternoon then? :-P
<bjf> JFo, 5:30 p.m., it's time for a beer
<JFo> indeed it is
<cking> bjf, where are you at the moment? I'm geographically challenged 
<tgardner> apw, how do I disable join/depart messages on this silly xchat client?
<bjf> cking, i'm in utrecht, the netherlands
<smb> tgardner, You right click on the channel tab
<smb> tgardner, Then tick under settings
<tgardner> smb, doh! not an obvious place
<apw> tgardner, yeah what smb said
<tgardner> I have to do that for each channel?
<smb> tgardner, I did that, though maybe there is a shortcut. Luckily xchat remembers
<vanhoof> tgardner: does xchat respect /ignore ?
<achiang> http://xchat.org/faq/#q211
<ogasawara> manjo: do you need us to hold a session at UDS for the kernel-maverick-firewire-stack blueprint, or do you already know what needs doing
<achiang> tgardner: ^^
<ogasawara> manjo: ie no need for me to schedule a slot for it
<vanhoof>  this might get you what you need  -- /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS MODES
<tgardner> achiang, cool, thanks
<achiang> np
<bjf> tgardner, don't you want settings->preferences->chatting->general
<bjf> ?
 * achiang has backlog_msg_only = true; set in his bip.conf too
<bjf> tgardner, maybe not
<tgardner> bjf, that doesn't cover all of the cases
 * JFo goes for lunch
 * cking wonders where the day has gone
 * awe too
<apw> cking, illness afterglow
<cking> apw, 7.5 hours answering emails so far. backlogged from last week
<kamal> cking: hiya - got a few minutes to look at some DSDT insanity?
<kamal> cking: or should I just add my questions to your email pile?  ;-)
<cking> kamal, gimme 5 mins to get a coffee - my head is spinning today
<kamal> yeah, i saw after I asked that you were already maybe starting to wind down :-)   I'll send you my Q's and be here to chat about it if you're up for it.
<cking> kamal, yep, send me an Email and I will read it while slurping some brain stimulants
<kamal> cking: done -- thanks for taking a look at it.
<cking> no probs
<kamal> I have installed a custom DSDT.aml, but I find that CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not enabled so kernel doesn't try to load it.  I think that this config param used to be called CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_INITRD and that it was enabled by default.  Is that correct?  Why is it no longer enabled by default?
<cking> kamal, because people can seriously damage their H/W if they mess it up ;-)
<kamal> cking: people like me, for instance!  ;-)
<cking> maybe ;-)
<kamal> cking: I'm about to try enabling it in the config here.
<cking> no harm in trying I suppose
<BenC> kamal: if the dsdt_initrd patch was not applied, you wont have any luck
<BenC> kamal: you will need to compile your DSDT.aml into the kernel instead
<BenC> kamal: CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_INITRD was not part of the upstream kernel, and was applied into the ubuntu kernel as an extra patch
 * cking notes that BenC knows the history to this.
<BenC> cking: I didn't know it was removed as an option to the ubuntu kernel until now though :)
<kamal> BenC: ok -- that's where that config went!   I think I'd prefer to be able to install DSDT.aml into initrd if that's possible -- can I apply that patch to my Lucid kernel?  where can I find it? 
<mjg59> kamal: Why do you have a custom DSDT?
<kamal> mjg59: I'm working on a problem with Dell Studio laptops brightness control.
<mjg59> Which model?
<kamal> Dell Studio 1558.
<cking> kamal, you need to see why the _BCM is being ignored - the AML looked sane to me at a first glance
<kamal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568611
<ubot3> Malone bug 568611 in linux "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Undecided,In progress] 
<mjg59> Ha
<mjg59> I bet it's because the _BQC is full of misery
<kamal> cking: re: your email -- I'm not convinced that _BCM is in the right scope -- there is /not/ a _BCM method in the DD02 device, but there is a _BCL there.  Looking at a different laptop (completely different vendor) I do see _BCM and _BCL in the equivalent of the "DD02".
<mjg59> Oh, that is interesting
<kamal> mjg59: Yes, the _BQC is quite broken also, but I think that's a completely secondary problem!
<cking> kamal, the _BQC does not appear to do much
<kamal> So...  I think that 1. the _BCM is in the wrong place (matching acpica's "AE_NOT_FOUND").   I've constructed a DSDT.aml with it moved where I think it needs to be (and fixed, since its visibly bug-ridden).   I want to see if acpica no longer says AE_NOT_FOUND at least.
<mjg59> kamal: Yeah, you get to build a new kernel in that cae
<kamal> cking: yeah, the _BQC can't possibly be "correct" as it doesn't return any value.
 * cking wonders if Dell QA's this code
<mjg59> Interesting that it's Intel
<kamal> mjg59: ok, no problem -- I'm happy to build a new kernel -- where do I stuff my hacked DSDT.aml?
<cking> mjg59, why?
<mjg59> Because, in theory, with the IGD opregion support you could avoid needing to call _BCM
<mjg59> So I wonder whether the Intel driver for Windows ignores it
<cking> mjg59, any info on where I can learn about the IGD opregion support?
<kamal> mjg59: Looking at the _BCM code (the misplaced _BCM code mind you ;-) I don't think that it could possibly work anyway -- the code logic is just wrong.
<kamal> mjg59: so that matches the idea that Windows doesn't actually use it.
<cking> kamal, that sounds like a good theory
<mjg59> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/OpRegion.html
<cking> ta
<mjg59> Would need to extend video.c to allow display drivers to register callbacks
<cking> kamal, want to run with that^^
<kamal> cking: run with what?...  extending video.c for opregion?   that sounds like a major project!
<mjg59> The opregion spec is entirely implemented already
<mjg59> Well. I say "entirely" - the bits that make any sense at all are
<mjg59> Where i915.c currently does acpi_video_register() (or something like that), you want to be able to pass in some callbacks that will be used when the brightness is set or retrieved
<mjg59> That does, of course, end up being predicated on the machine using opregion. What does lspci -s 02.0 -xxx give?
<kamal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<kamal> ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)
<kamal> (with blocks of hex bytes below each)
<mjg59> kamal: Sorry, should have been 00:02.0 - can you pastebin the hex?
<kamal> mjg59: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427806/
<kamal> mjg59: thanks very much for the help with this BTW
<mjg59> kamal: Sorry, can you run that as root?
<kamal> mjg59: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427808/
<mjg59> Yeah, ok, that implements the opregion spec
<cking-afk> mjg59, what specific magic shows that?
<mjg59> cking-afk: fc-ff aren't 0
<kamal> ok, so if I'm following, you're saying that we might be able to get working brightness controls by adding appropriate "opregion hooks" which can adjust the brightness levels without bothering with the _BCM method at all.   Yes?
<mjg59> Right
<kamal> Ok, I'll start reading that OpRegion spec then!
<kamal> hmmm.  maybe I'll still try installing my hacked DSDT anyway, as a sanity check.
<cking-afk> kamal, worth wiki'ng up once you reach OpRegion enlightenment
<kamal> if-and-when ;-)  What little I understand about ACPI is just enough to get me in trouble, I fear.  ;-)
<mjg59> kamal: Easiest is probably to take a look at the i915_opregion.c code rather than the spec
<mjg59> The spec departs from reality in one or two cases
<kamal> mjg59: ok, great, thanks for that tip
 * JFo looks forward to the wikification of this particular section of kamal's brain :)
 * pgraner notes JFo is lazy....
<JFo> lazy indeed
<JFo> so lazy... it just might work!
<JFo> oh wait, that's 'crazy' ;-)
<kamal> "The Wikification of Kamal's Brain" sounds to me like it would be a really bad Dr. Who episode or something.
<ogasawara> apw: did we lose a commit in Lucid? - "UBUNTU: [Config] Add atl1c to nic-modules udeb"
<ogasawara> apw: kernel-team ml thread was "Lucid pull request, SRU lp557130"
<kees> we need to revert 5e1941884c700b7b97bcad52c2d8212ac56a7ebc it's causing more problems than it tries to solve.
<kees> i.e. if any filesystem is under heavy load, you can't umount any other filesystems until the sync finishes.
<ogasawara> kees: can you send us an email (kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com) and I'll make sure it's on smb's radar to revert
<kees> ogasawara: okay
<baptistemm_> Heya, I'm back
<baptistemm_> JFo, hi, what should I do with the bug related to kernel? should I tag them and reassigning to kernel?
<manjo> baptistemm, what is the bug number ? 
<baptistemm_> manjo, actually I continue a discussion I had previously with JFo, I have some bug report from bluetooth users about lack of support of their bt adapter (or regression)
<baptistemm_> manjo, bug reports are 416487 and 572197
<manjo> baptistemm_, this is a regression in Lucid ? 
<manjo> baptistemm_, looks like the 2 the dups of each other ?
<baptistemm_> manjo, 572197 yes, the other no
<manjo> those looks like valid bugs that could be picked up by the kernel team
<baptistemm_> manjo, so I should reassign to kernel ?
<manjo> baptistemm_, let me see if I those models with me... I have a EEEPC here ... 
<baptistemm_> hoo, wonderful
<baptistemm_> I'm looking for people with bluetooth :)
<manjo> I have a 1201N eeepc 
<manjo> I will have a look at 416487
<manjo> not sure if they have the same adapter though
<manjo> baptistemm_, to me looks like both the bugs are the same problem... but I need to investigate 1st 
<baptistemm_> manjo, they look like dups for me to, but as the usual was complaing I un-dupped them to have a 2nd look 
<baptistemm_> s/usual/user/
<manjo> yep leave them undupd for now 
<vanhoof> ogasawara: got a quick sec to chat about the uds schedule?
<ogasawara> vanhoof: sure
<ogasawara> vanhoof: need anything moved?
<vanhoof> ogasawara: nah, not moved, curious about signing up for events, specifically the two you mentioned in email
<vanhoof> ogasawara: is it more of a 'just be there' kinda thing? :)
<ogasawara> vanhoof: yah, for those two you just show up, no need to specifically sign yourself up
<vanhoof> ogasawara: cool, just wanted to check
<vanhoof> ogasawara: thanks!
<baptistemm_> manjo, bug 507957 seems o be the same issue (eeepc again)
<ubot3> Malone bug 507957 in gnome-bluetooth "applet doesn't run" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507957
<manjo> baptistemm_, yes it does ... wonder of they load the omnibook module, will it do the trick ?
<manjo> baptistemm_, I am upgrading my eeepc from alpha1 to release version now 
<ogasawara> vanhoof: for one's which have actual blueprints, you can subscribe yourself to the blueprint and I believe the summit.ubuntu.com system will magically add you to the list of participants
<manjo> baptistemm_, I have a Broadcom BT device and it is recognized by lucid
<manjo> baptistemm_, the Bug #507957 does not have enough information.. and the reporter did not respond to previous questions, you could close that as invalid and add a comment saying they should use ubuntu-bug  to add more information to the bug and repeon if it needs to be looked at 
<ubot3> Malone bug 507957 in gnome-bluetooth "applet doesn't run" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507957
<baptistemm_> hmm, a new reporter about same problem but on other hardware type, bug ubuntu-bug
<baptistemm_> hmm, a new reporter about same problem but on other hardware type, bug ubuntu-bug
<baptistemm_> RR, excuse me, bug 575366
<ubot3> Malone bug 575366 in bluez "10.04 on iMac 27" i7: "No Bluetooth adapters present"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575366
<manjo> baptistemm_, I added comments to all of them saying we need output of "sudo lsusb -v" 
<lamont> so... if I'm root outside of a process, and I want to cause the (mostly paged out) process to be ram-resident, is there a trivial way to do that?
<baptistemm_> manjo, okay thanks, so you didn't move them to linux-meta package?
<manjo> baptistemm_, no I did not ... not sure .. you should check with JFo and see what he  thinks as well... 
<baptistemm_> okay
<manjo> baptistemm_, since you and him are working on it 
<jjohansen> ogasawara: I don't think any of the blueprints I registered deserved a full session
<jjohansen> ogasawara: I can't see use a pv-ops kernel taking more than 5 minutes
<ogasawara> jjohansen: do you want to combine them into 1 catchall session?
<jjohansen> sure
<ogasawara> jjohansen: cool, I'll condense them into 1 slot
<jjohansen> honestly if there are other things to go into a catch all they could go there
<jjohansen> union mounts - is lets look at where they are and evaluate
<jjohansen> AA could take maybe 10 min
<manjo> jjohansen, you in AA? 
<ogasawara> jjohansen: do you want to just use one of the round tables to discuss them? rather than even having an actual slot.
<jjohansen> ogasawara: pv-ops and union mounts sure
<jjohansen> AA I am not sure, but security also has a full AA session
<ogasawara> jjohansen: yah, I noticed there was a security AA session but wasn't sure what would be discussed and if it'd overlap
<jjohansen> some overlap
<manjo> ogasawara, is there a session on suspend resume ? 
<jjohansen> I think the kernel portion can be done mostly as a separate discussion
<ogasawara> jjohansen: is the security AA session on monday? /me looks
<jjohansen> just not sure how big to make it
<jjohansen> ogasawara: yes
<jjohansen> actually that one being early is good as it can feed into any kernel discussion later in the week
<ogasawara> jjohansen: ok, so the security AA session is monday afternoon.  lets leave the kernel AA session for now in case we need it as an extension to what gets covered in Monday's session.
<jjohansen> okay
<ogasawara> jjohansen: I can always remove it from the schedule later if we don't need it.
<jjohansen> sounds good
<ogasawara> jjohansen: the pv-ops and union mounts i'll just remove and we'll use one of the morning round tables to go over them.
<jjohansen> okay thanks
<ogasawara> manjo: there isn't any specific suspend/resume session
<baptistemm_> good night, thanks manjo
<manjo> ogasawara, good 
<manjo> ogasawara, thanks 
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-05
<JFo> baptistemm, apologies, I got pulled away doing a favor for a friend
<JFo> will chat with you tomorrow
<AceLan> cooloney: should I file a new bug for the ftrace config changes?
<AceLan> cooloney: or just give you the patch?
<cooloney> AceLan: great, please file a new bug and send me the patch?
<AceLan> cooloney: got it
<cooloney> AceLan: thanks a lot. 
<cooloney> AceLan: could you give me a hand
<cooloney> AceLan: please try to set the mac address on your fsl-imx51 hardware
<cooloney> AceLan: maybe that will cause kernel panic
<AceLan> cooloney: yo
<AceLan> cooloney: my fsl-imx51 h/w doesn't have fec, only wireless
<cooloney> AceLan: oh, too bad
<smb> moin
<smb> psurbhi, morning, have you seen the mail from kees ?
<psurbhi> smb, no
 * psurbhi checks
<psurbhi> smb, morning :)
<smb> psurbhi, He has found some problems with your sync patch apparently
<psurbhi> smb, ok
<psurbhi> let me check..
 * smb good-mornings cking 
<cking> hiya
<cooloney> morning smb psurbhi and cking 
 * abogani waves
<psurbhi> hi cooloney, cking
<smb> Hey abogani. Reminds me you asked for some sponsoring and a forgot. You got a page somewhere I could add things to?
<smb> I forgot, even
<smb> Heya apw 
<apw> smb, morning you ... 
 * apw waves to psurbhi 
 * psurbhi waves back to apw
<cooloney> apw: morning, 
<abogani> smb: The link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlessioIgorBogani/linux-rtPPUApplication. It isn't really necessary anymore because DMB have choosen to refuse me upload rights on linux-rt package. Evidently more than 3 years of work and 7 Ubuntu supported releases don't matter nothing :-)
<apw> o/ cooloney 
<apw> abogani, have people been uploading it for you as in sponsoring the uploads though?
<psurbhi> smb, thanks for pointing this out
<abogani> smb: In any case I really appreciate your comments about me and my work. In this I can bring up my moral (if comments are positive obviously) :-)
<smb> abogani, Hm, sad. What exactly was their reasoning?
<abogani> apw: Since Intrepid Luke Yelavich
<abogani> smb: No one sponsor me.
<apw> abogani, thought as much ...
<apw> so was it just lack of sponsors getting behind you, probabally need some social engineering to line them up before hand
<smb> abogani, Doh. Well on my side it was mainly because timing and forgetting
<smb> close to release and some sprints
<abogani> smb: No worry I know that you (like other UKT members are really busy).
<abogani> apw: I'm starting to think that linux-rt don't have a lot of users... :-|
<mase_wk> hmm maybe i should try the RT kernel
<mase_wk> never really looked at it
 * abogani wonders if someone of UKT would want "adopt" linux-rt package.
<smb> abogani, You usually find out one hour after removing the package completely :-P
<abogani> smb: Indeed
<smb> abogani, No thank you. Its nothing about the package, but I already have enough O_o
<abogani> smb: :)
<apw> abogani, busy for release for sure, and a lot of traveling about just there as well, and ash clouds and ... mad times indeed
<cking> don't mention the a** word
<abogani> apw: Thanks anyway. As I already said above I know than you really are busy.  :-)
<smb> cking, the v* word then?
<cking> volcano is fine by me ;-)
 * smb pictures an eruption under cking 's chair
<cking> that's not a particularly pleasant image
<abogani> smb: Please don't forget to add sponsor to above mentioned wiki page... I really appreciated it :-)
<smb> cking, No. But you mentioned the v* word. Well, I hope for the best. Lucky you don't fly to UDS. I heard some closures in Ireland and Scotland have been done
<smb> abogani, I try to finally remember this time.
<psurbhi> apw, we could give btrfs as an experimental support in maverick
<apw> smb, maybe a*h down here this afternoon ...
<cking> urk
<apw> psurbhi, we generally don't offer installs on EXPERIMENTAL marked  filesystems, the major barrier is whether the on disk format has stopped changing or not
<psurbhi> though the wiki says it has not, it seems it has
<psurbhi> but we would find out later if it changes.. as of now.. it does not seem to have changed for a long time
<apw> i think that may be a gating issue, if they have stopped changing it, we may be able to offer it as a 'at your own risk' job
<psurbhi> the wiki says "its still experimental and susceptible to change"
<psurbhi> apw, yes! 'at your own risk' exactly
<apw> a UDS topic for sure, to work out the constraints on whether we can and get people to go investigate them
<psurbhi> ya
<apw> psurbhi, i note that there is an upstream potential fix in that mainline bug linked from the unmount is a slow as snot bug we were just discussing
<apw> you might want to revert our patch and shove that on and test the result
<psurbhi> apw, ok.. for lucid?
<psurbhi> or for maverick?
<psurbhi> apw, i mean do we revert it for lucid too?
<smb> psurbhi, for lucid as your workaround probably has not been copied to maverik, but otherwise both
<psurbhi> smb, ok
<apw> psurbhi, the important thing at this stage is to get the suggested patch tested
<smb> psurbhi, That is the thing you wanted to check when i asked about kees mail. Remember? ;-)
<psurbhi> smb, thats what started the discussion :)
<apw> and report back in the upstream bug if it works for you, perhaps get kees to test as well as he has some more test cases
<psurbhi> thanks for that
<psurbhi> apw, the suggested patch ?
<psurbhi> apw, ya.. get it
<psurbhi> i will do it and report back
<apw> psurbhi, most excellent
<apw> pgraner, about?
<pgraner> apw: yep
 * cking notes that w/o wiggle my life would be painful
<apw> cking, it is a blessing indeed
<apw> RAOF, hey ...
<apw> cking, can you remind me the incantation on the new CD's to get to nomodeset?
<apw> you hit a key in that initial purple thing don't you
<cking> apw, nay, cannot remember the key 
<cking> apw, to get to grub? or what?
<apw> no when we had the new CDs they go purple with a strange thingy at the bottom then boot i think, if you do something while the odd thingy is visible you get the older menu with function keys
<cking> press enter?
<apw> possible will have to make a cd to be sure
<cking> sigh, another day, another ACPI bug...
<cking> 3 cheers for acpiexec - the tool that allows me to single step AML 
<apw> cking, sounds amazing ... whos is that?
<cking> apw, http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/2010/03/debugging-acpi-using-acpiexec.html
<apw> cking, geek
<cking> yep
 * apw notes the greeks are attacking their own parliament
<cking> politics the greek way
<apw> they seem more militant than usual ... lots of throwing things at the moment
<h00k> I am not familiar with the innerworkings of the kernel, but I'm seeing this in dmesg, I'm just wondering what it means: CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 33750 nsec
<h00k> Turns out there is bug 270798 related to it.
<ubot3> Malone bug 270798 in linux "lockups with default (hpet) clocksource on  2.6.27-2-generic 64-bit" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270798
<smb> h00k, Just that the hpet could not be programmed with a smaller interval and is now using a bigger one
<h00k> smb: what is hpet?
<smb> high precision event timer
<h00k> alright
<h00k> it appears to keep increasing and over time, my laptop gets slower. I guess I'll mark this bug as affecting me
<smb> h00k, The successor of the old timer with a higher precision (and more bugs apparently )
<h00k> smb: heh.
<smb> Does it only show this message once or over and over with higher numbers?
<h00k> No, over and over with higher numbers
<h00k> 15000, 22500, 33750
<h00k> so far, after 529 seconds of uptime.
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428263/ basically
<h00k> 2.6.32-21-generic
<smb> In theory it should stop at some point. But there might also be a chance that failing to program it is not because it needs more delay but for some other reason
<h00k> I'll keep an eye out, I suppose
<smb> Yeah, if it stays at a certain number it still might be ok
<smb> Not having looked into the bug above I am not sure what lockup means in that context
<h00k> I'll see what it ends up doing after today.
<smb> ... and seeing 2.6.27 as the start of it, I wonder whether it would not make sense to open a new bug for 2.6.32 problems
<h00k> If it keeps increasing? Should I open something new?
<h00k> Ah, okay.
<smb> h00k, If it never stops I definitely would open a new thing
<h00k> smb: oh, upstream might be aware: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14426
<ubot3> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14426 in Realtime Clock "CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns flood" [Normal,New] 
<smb> h00k, Ok, so if you want to open a lp bug make sure to link the upstream bug to it
<smb> If there is not already one linked
<smb> somewhere else
<h00k> alright, i'll check
<h00k> I don't see anything on LP regarding this particular kernel, I'm opening a new bug and I'll link it upstream
<smb> h00k, cool, thanks
<h00k> smb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575774
<ubot3> Malone bug 575774 in linux "2.6.32-21-generic CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns flood" [Undecided,New] 
<bigcx2> hey all, is there a way to disable APIC in 2.6.32.11?
<bigcx2> there's no option for it in menuconfig
<bigcx2> and when i try to set CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC as no in my config, as soon as i do make oldconfig it overwrites it with yes
<bigcx2> and then, trying to set it as no in arch/x86/Kconfig makes my kernel build fail with
<bigcx2> arch/x86/kernel/tsc.c: In function ‘unsynchronized_tsc’:
<bigcx2> arch/x86/kernel/tsc.c:827: error: implicit declaration of function ‘apic_is_clustered_box’
<bigcx2> the same thing happens with 2.6.32.7
<mjg59> nolapic on the kernel command line
<mjg59> Or noapic if you want to disable the i/o apic
<bigcx2> mjg59: i tried that...the problem is i'm trying to build a RTAI kernel
<bigcx2> and RTAI complains about it being enabled in the config and then not being available/enabled
<bigcx2> so that doesn't work for me
<bigcx2> so there's no way to build any of the latest kernels without apic?
<bigcx2> that's what it looks like
<mjg59> Only if you turn off SMP. But I believe that that's always been the case.
<bigcx2> hm.
<bigcx2> i don't need smp, lemme give that a shot
<mjg59> Also, it has to be a 32-bit build
<bigcx2> it is
<bigcx2> mjg59: i think that worked, thanks
<apw> psurbhi, hey ... that unmount patch upstream suggested, any idea when you might get that tested?
<psurbhi> apw, i will do it today evening/today morning.. shall send it out soon
<apw> psurbhi, cool, only as ask kees is asking about reverting the current work around as it has some other side effects he doesn't like, and if we make a change i'd like to do both together to make the SRU people not explode
<psurbhi> apw, ack
<pmatulis> is this the proper procedure for updating an initramfs using a live cd?:
<pmatulis> boot, mount the partition containing /boot, mount it (say on /mnt), then 'chroot /mnt update-initramfs -u -k <kernel version>'
<apw> smb, what was the thing about running update-initramfs which was 'negative' ?
<smb> apw, Someone *claimed* it would then not be done on normal updates, but I really did not think this happened to me ever
<apw> ah ok, then i suspect that is the right way to do it
<pmatulis> what if /usr is on a separate partition?
<smb> I thinks so. I don't see any reason why this should be bad, given that it initrd is _always_ automatically build this way. Maybe I am wrong but I have never received a good explanation on why
<apw> gah, pmatulis you would need to mount all the normal things in there
<apw> if /usr is separate mount that, likely you need to mount /proc too
<smb> I guess at least proc and /dev too
<apw> do people still split /usr these days?
<pmatulis> apw: so enter chroot and then mount those partitions?
<apw> yeah after the chroot
<smb> apw, Sounds even more anal than I am
<apw> indeed, something not to be tollerated :)
<smb> Heh, well, maybe there could be reasons, like to make it ro
<pmatulis> but the shell is not available in the /boot chroot
<smb> But at least for a while I did it but ended always up with too little space in either /usr or /opt and then just gave up. Maybe by now online expansion of file system works...
<smb> pmatulis, Is even /bin in another partition or only /usr?
<pmatulis> only /usr
<smb> pmatulis, I guess you need to mount everything into /mnt the intentional / (maybe not /usr) and /proc and /dev
<smb> and /boot 
<smb> Thats what I usually do:
<smb> mount /dev/x /mnt (root partition)
<smb> mount /dev/y /mnt/boot 
<smb> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<smb> mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<smb> chroot /mnt
<pmatulis> ok, that looks reasonable.  all this b/c apparently there is a problem with 2.6.32-22 whereby initramfs is not updated after kernel upgrade.  still not confirmed
<pmatulis> smb: 6
<pmatulis> smb: heh, ^^^
 * smb fall out of his parser at b/c and 6
 * psurbhi got a dr appointment - quits for today
<pmatulis> smb: ?
<apw> b/c == because
<smb> pmatulis, I fail to translate b/c and have no idea what 6 meant
<smb> apw, ahh
<apw> and 6 is what ^ is without shift accidentally
<apw> on a UK/US keyboard
<pmatulis> apw: you rock
<apw> i have seen smb's keyboard :)
<smb> apw, You get the personal translator award. :)
<apw> heh ... :)
<smb> apw, Its all sensible (at least to me)
<apw> i work with a lot of foreign people with non-native english speakers predominating
<apw> pmatulis, not seen that here for sure on any of my machines
<apw> as they really wounldn't boot well without initramds
<smb> pmatulis, Ok, so to get back to the issue... :-P I have the feeling this happens from time to time (not kernel related) but cannot say what is the trigger
<smb> Actually I rather saw this happen with update-grub
<apw> smb, actually i do have a theory ...
<apw> when i did this recent upgrade it did install more than one kernel
 * smb is all ears
<apw> arn't initramfss generated as a 'delayed' dpkg triggery thing?
<pmatulis> maybe it has to do with update-grub then
<apw> and that actually only does the 'latest' one
<apw> so we might in theory miss one therre, though not the one you should be using of course
<apw> hrm
<smb> I think that would be the intention.
<smb> Its probably hard to get all the special cases right
<smb> as the initrd update is also triggered by essential userspace changing
<smb> like installing lvm or updating udev
<smb> That you would only want to do on the 'current' kernel
<smb> but installing a new kernel obviously needs it all the time
<smb> pmatulis, My update-grub issue would 'only' be not seeing the new kernel. The initrd was there as far as I remember
<smb> So it might be two things
<pmatulis> smb: forgot to mention something
<pmatulis> smb: the problem purportedly manifests itself when using LVM
<pmatulis> smb: it's the lvm2 module that is missing from the initrd
<pmatulis> smb: using ext4, not sure if that is important
<smb> Is that installing lvm2 without a kernel update?
<smb> If the kernel is also updated at the same time, this might be a third problem we sometimes see: kernel is updated/installed->initrd is (re-)generated. lvm2 is installed at the same time but initrd is not regenerated because it thinks this is already done.
<pmatulis> smb: no, LVM is in use on disk
<smb> pmatulis, Then we should wait for the results of running update-initramfs manually. If that still fails to include lvm2 it is a problem there
<pmatulis> smb: alright, will report back
<JFo> ogasawara, interested in this bug? It's an old one. bug 45021
<ubot3> Malone bug 45021 in linux-source-2.6.22 "including "omnibook" module would help with ACPI support on HP laptops" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45021
<JFo> anyone have an idea who needs to see bug 574184
<ubot3> Malone bug 574184 in linux "Bad signatures for 10.04 installer validation: MD5SUM SHA1SUM SHA256SUM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574184
<JFo> apparently the DVD ISOs have bad signatures
<smb> JFo, maybe cjwatson or slangasek directly?
<JFo> smb, ta
<apw> JFo, yeah bring that up on ubuntu-devel,
<JFo> apw, done
<JFo> apw, or were you thinking that was a bad idea?
<apw> no it is the right thing.  thats a case of someone using linux to mean 'the whole thing' not the 'kernel'
<JFo> right
<JFo> thought so\
<JFo> here is an interesting bug 575518
<ubot3> Malone bug 575518 in linux "linux kernel contains GPL violations" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575518
 * smb closes eyes and ears
<mjg59> JFo: It's entirely unclear whether including those objects is something other than mere aggregation
<apw> smb, its the remaining inbuilt firmwares
<apw> as they come directly from linus' tree i am less worried about it
<JFo> same here
<JFo> but I wanted to bring it up
<persia> Isn't fixing that 90% just editing debian/copyright?
<apw> JFo, pgraner has the lead on all firmware related issues so i would get him on the case
<persia> so that the entirety of the source *isn't* claimed GPL?
<JFo> apw, that is the plan :)
 * persia thought someone went through that pain about 18 months ago already
<mjg59> persia: No, large quantities of the source tree aren't GPL
<mjg59> persia: THere's a lot of it that's BSD, for instance
<JFo> pgraner, you there my captain?
<mjg59> And some dual GPL/MPL
<apw> persia, for the majority of consumers  i suspect so yes, though i suspect from the reports tenor that they will not be happy to install a kernel which pulls them in
<JFo> yeah, sounds like they want the option to leave them out
<apw> persia, someone did for the main firmware packages, not for the small inbuilt ones
<persia> mjg59: I still think it's largely a documentation issue, but I may be mistaken.  That said, most BSD stuff becomes GPL when integrated with GPL stuff, doesn't it?
<persia> apw: Ah, that makes sense.
<mjg59> persia: No, BSD stuff remains BSD
<persia> OK.
<mjg59> persia: But that's fine, because the BSD license doesn't confer any restrictions above and beyond the GPL
<apw> only doing GPL things with BSD ensures you don't violate BSD cause its essentially a superset of the GPL rights
<persia> Right.  I'm confusing license-of-the-compiled-binary-package and license-of-the-compiled-binary-objects.
<pmatulis> smb: bad news:
<pmatulis> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<apw> all thats said i thought there was a driver to pull them all out to loadable status, not sure if that has occured yet
<mjg59> apw: It's happening gradually
<apw> thought as much, not sure when it slated to be 'done'
<smb> pmatulis, You need to install lvm2 to the live image
<apw> as us trying to preceed is plain bonkers :)
<mjg59> apw: That said, I think that analysis is wrong in places
<ogra> apw, will anyone from the kernel team merge initramfs-tools ? 
<apw> ogra, do what ?
<apw> ogra, as in sync it from debian ?
<ogra> apw, merge the initramfs-tools package
<ogra> yes
<mjg59> apw: In fact, it *is* wrong in places
<ogra> not *sync* 
<ogra> that needs heavy-lifting merge work :)
<apw> normally foundations has done that IIRC
<mjg59> drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx.seq is *source* and comes with a GPL compatible license
<ogra> ah, kernel-team is the owner since lucid
<mjg59> The toolchain for it is *included in the kernel source*
<apw> yeah it does appear to be a list of all files not called .c
<apw> and following his links its to the radical end of the alarmist world
<mjg59> drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_fw1.h looks pretty like source to me
<apw> 'its not free software because i cannot understand it'
<apw> not 'its not free because i am not allowed to distribute it freely'
<ogasawara> JFo: I took care of that bug - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/45021/comments/34
<ubot3> Malone bug 45021 in linux-source-2.6.22 "including "omnibook" module would help with ACPI support on HP laptops" [Medium,Won't fix] 
<apw> JFo, we can talk to pete next week about it i recon
<apw> i don't see it being a major issue
<JFo> cool
<JFo> yeah, no big, just wanted to provide the head's up
<apw> yeah i think most of it is non-pragmatic and we are not in any real danger there, but its for the lawyers not 'us' to take a position and thats petes end of the world
<manjo> ogasawara, omnibook is under ubuntu/
<ogasawara> manjo: right, which is why I marked it Fix Released
<ogasawara> manjo: and posted the reasoning in the comment
 * apw waves to manjo 
 * manjo waves back to apw
<manjo> ogasawara, right.
<pgraner> JFo: you can close that bug
<pgraner> JFo: we created linux-firmware-nonfree to address that
<pgraner> JFo: I forgot to close it
<JFo> pgraner, I think apw was indicating it was things that were not in nonfree
<JFo> ogasawara, thanks, just now saw your response above
<manjo> apw, any plans for suspend resume this cycle ? except for freq based reporting which I moved to this cycle ?
<apw> i suspect that given his desire to point out nonfree in his bug, that that would placate him
<JFo> apw, cool
<apw> curtainly worth saying we now have that same as debian, and firmware has been cleaned up and recategorised
<JFo> I'll write up something
<pgraner> apw: ack
 * pgraner is off to find food
<JFo> enjoy
<JFo> apw, just reading your e-mail re:KMS Bugs... dude, you read my mind and actually created the tag I was thinking of using... scary. :)
<apw> jfo you need a thicker tin helmet
<JFo> indeed
<JFo> and some aluminium lining :)
<cking> great minds and all that
<kees> apw: which patch did surbhi see as helping fix the umount stalls?
<smb> kees, The one you found causing the slow downs afaik
<kees> smb: no, I mean, what's the proposed new solution?
<apw> kees, thats not been found, mearly me requesting she test the patch as proposed at the end of the upstream bug
<smb> kees, She is currently looking into the patch that was proposed in the upstream bugzilla
<apw> to see if it is the fix or not
<kees> okay, right, I wanted to direct attention there if it wasn't already known, but it is, so good.
<kees> I'm glad to at least understand the trigger (boundaries)
<ogasawara> smb: what was the keybinding incantation you had in your .vimrc file?
<achiang> there's this too: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-ext4/msg18780.html
<achiang> kees: ^^
<smb> ogasawara, A second (if apw is not again faster)
<smb> ogasawara, map =F :call Finalise()<ctrl-m>
<ogasawara> smb: awesome, thanks
<kees> achiang: ooh, yeah
<smb> ogasawara, The ctrl-m is ctrl-v+ctrl-m
<smb> ogasawara, map =N :call NewVersion()^M^[:call Finalise()^M''A
<smb> ogasawara, Thats probably better to describe what you see. ^M and ^[ are control sequences
<pmatulis> re fix-committed for karmic in bug 513848, wondering when it will become fix-released
<ubot3> Malone bug 513848 in linux "[karmic] CPU load not being reported accurately" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513848
<apw> smb, that one i think is acked and applied, when is the next -proposed going in?
<smb> apw, Somewhen after the next round of security
<smb> IOW don't know, yet
<apw> ahh a while then
<smb> I hope not too long
<pmatulis> a few weeks?
<smb> pmatulis, yeah, given UDS interruption
<pmatulis> smb: alrighty then
<ogasawara> smb, apw: I think my ping yesterday missed you guys, but did we accidentally lose this commit in Lucid? - "UBUNTU: [Config] Add atl1c to nic-modules udeb"
<ogasawara> smb, apw: kernel-team ml thread was "Lucid pull request, SRU lp557130" from rtg
<apw> ogasawara, i thought that was Fix Committed
<smb> ogasawara, Thought I did that. lemme check i messed up to push
<smb> ogasawara, Hm, I might have forgotten to push. i see it locally but not remotely
<smb> ogasawara, I am in the middle of a am sequence the. Give me a few min and I push it
<ogasawara> smb: ok cool.  no hurry.
<smb> ogasawara, ok, pushed. Sorry for that
<ogasawara> smb: thanks
<JFo> you go ogasawara crack that whip ;-0
 * JFo grumbles about his shift key
<ogasawara> JFo: heh, I'd have not even noticed it had tim not nudged me when he sent the patch mentioning I'd want it for Maverick
<JFo> ah
<cking> shift key?
<vanhoof> pgraner-afk: ping
<apw> cking, 0 -> )
<JFo> heh, sorry, should have been more clear
<smb> apw is universal keyboard translator today
<JFo> indeed
 * JFo applauds apw
<smb> In my world this would have been 0 -> =
<apw> smb, :)
 * smb is away to have some fun
<cking> heh, 3 hours to print a map on my Brother laser printer. That's what I call painful
<manjo> cking, how big is the map ? 
<cking> manjo, not that big - my laser printer has a small buffer, and rendering images takes forever
<cking> my fail for buying a lame printer
<JFo> <-lunch
 * manjo looks towards the kitchen
<cking> always thinking of food?
<manjo> :)
 * apw is at the moment (food!)
<cking> bah, now I'm hungry
<apw> cking, it _is_ dinner time, yours must be burned by now
<cking> ..just one more bug...
<manjo> apw, I guess you missed my Q earlier... I am wondering if you have any thoughts for a suspend/resume blueprint? I can think of frequency based reporting that I moved to this cycke
 * apw notes that PPA's have a delete button all of a sudden
<apw> i don't think we ahve any plans for detailed work do we?
<apw> seems excessive to have a whole blueprint for one item like that
<apw> we have talked about having a catchall blueprint for those
<apw> for those small items which would be too small to warrent their own
<cking> hehe, my neighbour just drove their car up the driver and nearly eliminated a tory councillor  delivering leaflets
<cking> s/driver/drive/
<apw> sounds worthy to me
<manjo> apw, yep that works for me 
<apw> manjo, so just keep it in mind and i'll get one made
<kro> which special options do I need in my kernel to be able to boot a ubuntu 10.04 userland?
<kro> so far I found out I need devtmpfs
<kro> and I have to remove ureadahead
<apw> yep ureadahead needs some patches from the ubuntu kernel
<kro> but I still can't boot a vanilla kernel on a fresh 10.04 :-/
<apw> i generally build mine with the lucid config
<kro> systems get stuck during mountall/upstart-udev-bridge/udev
<apw> perhaps you don't have unix domain sockets built in?
<kro> that's not an option here :-/
<apw> why so?
<apw> pretty sure something like that is used for mountall
<kro> CONFIG_ what would that be?
<kro> because it's some sort of company kernel... I can askto have some options added or removed, but I can't change the whole conf
 * apw checks what it is that it uses
<kro> (running on several thousand servers)
<apw> so you can change the whole of userspace ?
<apw> kro CONFIG_UNIX would be unix domain sockets
<kro> ah, nope, that one's =y
<apw> hrm ok
<apw> probabally need to ask the upstart people what its needing
<apw> keybuk is the ubuntu maintainer there
<kro> but right, upstart-udev-bridge seems to hang on some socket related stuff...
<abogani> kro: CONFIG_CONNECTOR?
<kro> bingo.
<kro> do I need that?
<apw> thats =y for distro and =m for ports and i assume both boot
<apw> what you got there?
<kro> I got "is not set", i see lucid's kernel is =y
 * apw has no idea if that is used, abogani is that something known needed for upstart?
<apw> oh yeah that looks like something upstart would need to wait for its children
<kro> Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker
<kro> sounds good
<kro> thx, I'll give it a try
<abogani> apw: I'm not sure but I noticed some days ago a strange use of netlink for upstart/udev comunication.
<apw> looking at the description i think that upstart uses it for all child instantiation and tracking
<abogani> Sorry for (big) off-topic. I hope that no one flame me for that.
 * abogani wonders if there are in this channel someone could offers him some sort of job.
<abogani> Thanks in advance!
<apw> all our jobs are listed on the web site
<manjo> apw, if lsusb lists a bluetooth device, that means the kernel is able to recognize the device correct ? 
<cnd> apw, smb, ogasawara: does a config enforce addition require a bug and an SRU (for lucid)?
<cnd> JFo:  I keep getting emails about bug 521967, so I decided to take a look
<ubot3> Malone bug 521967 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 "support for new atheros wifi chipset - AR2427/ath9k" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521967
<cnd> JFo: it seems there's an upstream patch that was CC'd to stable@kernel.org, but it hasn't been accepted for over two months
<apw> build system changes arn't SRU material, but a bug makes sense
<cnd> JFo: I'm kinda busy with hwe, but maybe you could find someone to take a quick look at it?
<JFo> nice
<JFo> I'll see what i can do cnd 
<cnd> JFo: thanks
<JFo> my pleasure
<JFo> hmmm
<ogasawara> cnd: hrm, even though it does seem a bit overkill for enforcing a config option, I'd say it needs to follow the same rules for all changes being applied to Lucid.  So yes, a bug and an SRU.
<ogasawara> cnd: but I'd check with smb first as he's the official gatekeeper for Lucid
<JFo> cnd, that ath9k bug would explain why I have seen a veritable flood of ath9k issues
<cnd> JFo: potentially
<cking-afk> by
<cking-afk> bye
<manjo> ogasawara, when apport collects lspci and lsusb outputs, May be we should collect it will -vv flags 
<cnd> ogasawara: do I need to do anything to have the patch I just sent for lucid also applied to maverick?
<ogasawara> cnd: nah, just mention you want it applied for maverick and I'll pull it
<cnd> ogasawara: k, thanks
<ogasawara> manjo: I thought it did use the -vv flags for lspci (not sure about lsusb)
<ogasawara> manjo: I'm sure pitti would take patches :)
<manjo> ogasawara, I think it does not collect lsusb right now 
<manjo> ogasawara, also dmidecode information will be useful especially dealing with bios bugs 
<apw> dmidecode is tricky cause we cannot run root things
<ogasawara> manjo: yep, what apw said
<apw> there is a file containing the output at boot think, and that may be taken i forget
<ogasawara> manjo: I thought it might inject some bits into the bug description
<manjo> ogasawara, ah yes it does 
<manjo> lsusb -v needs to be run as root to collect complete info, other wise it will say permission denied for some info
<manjo> nvidia driver seems to be trash.. I see a lot of reports where it takes more than 8sec to resume
<apw> manjo, yep, radeon seems to take 10s here for me
<manjo> I am trying to understand the bits and pieces of nvidia in the src... there is drivers/video/nvidia and drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau
<abogani> I suspect than a lot of magic happens in blob...
<abogani> By the way, When we'll know what is the final version of kernel used in Maverick?
<ogasawara> abogani: next thurs, tbd at UDS
<abogani> ogasawara: Thanks.
<akgraner> apw et al you awesome kernel people's :-) 1500 UTC Kernel Q &A Session for open week :-)  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<apw> ogasawara, we need to get a possy together for that, you making it ?
<ogasawara> apw: yep, I'll be there
<JFo> akgraner, that is tomorrow, yes?
<akgraner> yeppers
<JFo> I'll be there if that matters
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> JFo, that will be 1100 your time :-)
<JFo> k
 * JFo plans coffee early
<apw> who is going to take point, akgraner i assume you are running the show
<akgraner> apw, nah I just help :-) 
<JFo> snort*
<JFo> errr
<akgraner> but yeah I'll be there and can drive the bot if you all want me too
<apw> ogasawara, you've done one of these before haven't you ... i'm clueless
<ogasawara> hrm, we should have some talking points
<JFo> well, it is Q & A
<JFo> so they ask, we answer?
<akgraner> ogasawara, if you want to add some slides put them in pdf format and shoot me the link to them
<apw> we might want some basic questions lined up to kick things off
<ogasawara> JFo: yah, but they sometimes need a little push
<JFo> good point
<akgraner> we can get them added to your session as well
<apw> ogasawara, remember those slides we did for pete
<apw> that was all questions and answers
<cnd_mini> ogasawara: what do the different colors on the kernel track uds schedule mean?
<ogasawara> apw: hrm, I don't recall those
<apw> when you wake up normally UTC ?
<JFo> cnd_mini, there is a schedule?
<ogasawara> cnd_mini: the colors usually group by track - ie the kernel is that yellow/orange color
 * JFo would like to see
<ogasawara> JFo: summit.ubuntu.com
<apw> i am not sure i can be bothered tonight, but i can look them out tommororow
<JFo> ogasawara, thanks
<ogasawara> apw, akgraner: I never usually prepared slides
<cnd_mini> ogasawara: ahhh, thanks
<apw> ogasawara, i didn't mean as slides, more as potential basic questions we might ask each other if noone else has any to start with
<JFo> odd that is still shows me as not registered to attend
<ogasawara> apw: I'm usually up around 14:30 UTC, but I'll get up a little earlier tomorrow so we're prepared
<akgraner> with classbot and lernid sessions can now have slides - was just letting ya know
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> just in case
<ogasawara> apw: I'll throw together some general Q & A in an email today
<apw> akgraner, do i need to do anything other trhan use xchat in those two channels?
<ogasawara> apw: then maybe we can mumble in the morning
<ogasawara> apw: that's all I ever needed
<apw> ogasawara, you are something of a hearo
<akgraner> apw, you may want to use lernid
<akgraner> that way you can see both channels at the same time
<akgraner> side by side
<apw> i can see both with xchat too :)
<akgraner> ok  then you are good to go :-)
<ogasawara> akgraner: tomorrow could you op both apw and I so we both can post to #ubuntu-classroom
<JFo> sweet!
<akgraner> yep
 * JFo gets out of it
<akgraner> kirkland, are you all good to go for the Server Q & A for 1600 UTC tomorrow as well? or do I need to pop into another channel and ask?
 * ogasawara lunch
<cnd_mini> sconklin: I just sent you my key for the uds key signing session, but I had to do it using msmtp directly, so can you verify everything looks ok?
<sconklin> looking
<sconklin> looks ok. The mailer even recognized it and asked if I wanted to import it
<cnd_mini> ahh cool
<sconklin> If there's a problem I can always get it from you directly at UDS before Wed
<sconklin> I'm still frantically working on a demo of the patch tracking stuff and slides in case I get picked for a plenary presentation
<cnd_mini> well, now I know how to send attachments using the cmdline :)
<cnd> I've been working nonstop on oem stuff...
<sconklin> cnd: I totally understand
<cnd> I think things should be quieted down now though, at least for a bit
<JFo> cnd, I have not yet gotten anyone to look over that bug
<JFo> <-slack
<cnd> JFo: np, consider it just a wish
<JFo> heh
<cnd> I don't really care other than to quiet the people down
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> I understand
<mrec> hey, does anyone know is there something like a broadcast message available before a system goes into hibernation?
<JFo> mrec, you mean to users?
<mrec> yes, I need to close and restart an application (as root) when this happens
<JFo> I'm not aware of anything
<JFo> but then, others are more knowledgeable
<mrec> it's a problem for live data.. 
<mrec> as long as the notebook is down it will miss the data and after it wakes up the data is corrupted
<JFo> I see
<mjg59> mrec: There isn't. The easiest thing is for you to drop a script fragment into pm-utils.
<mrec> hmm ok this works for ubuntu
<mrec> I guess this is absolutely messed up and every distribution has its own path for this
<mrec> but it helps alot for ubuntu thanks
<kamal> mjg59: Hi - yesterday you kindly pointed me to i915_opregion.c as a possible solution to the Dell Studio 1558's non-functional DSDT brightness control -- may I update you on my progress and where I'm stuck?
<mjg59> Sure!
 * kamal pastes away...
<kamal> Today I hacked up some test code where I arrange for i915_driver_irq_handler() to call asle_set_backlight() based on a global that I stuff in the acpi/video brightness code ...
<kamal> Additional printk's show that my hack does end up calling asle_set_backlight() in response to the brightness keys and that routine returns 0 (success) -- but alas, there is no effect on the actual backlight brightness. 
<kamal> Should I expect asle_set_backlight() to "just work" on anything that supports opregion?  Or perhaps there's some additional opregion setup steps that I'm supposed to be doing first?
<kamal> (Side note: I also tested moving the misplaced _BCM routine where I thought it was supposed to go -- that did make the acpi/video driver happier, but that _BCM routine doesn't actually affect the brightness either.  Further experiments showed that the registers that _BCM sets just don't any visible effect).
<kamal> mjg59: ^^ Any advice will be most appreciated.
<mjg59> kamal: Ok, unless Dell are doing something *very* odd then the writes should probably work
<mjg59> kamal: Can you check which registers asle_set_backlight() is hitting?
<kirkland> akgraner: i cannot do that
<kirkland> akgraner: will need to get someone else
<kirkland> akgraner: try mathiaz, zul, or smoser
<mjg59> Oh, hang on
<mjg59> kamal: More to the point, what's getting passed to asle_set_backlight in the bclp argument?
<kamal> mjg59: :-)  I was careful to pass in :    (  (1<<31)  |  mybrightnessvalue  )   where mybrightnessvalue ranges from e.g. 0 to 100 (I see that it accepts 0 to 255 range)
<kamal> mjg59:  I do check that asle_set_backlight returns 0, which it only does if it gets all the way through.
<mjg59> kamal: Yeah, ok. So I guess you get to make sure that it's writing the registers
<kamal> mjg59: ... this was all of course after missing the ASLE_BCLK_VALID check the first time ;-)  but yes, its writing the registers
<mjg59> kamal: Hrm.
<mjg59> kamal: Oh...
<mjg59> kamal: asle_set_backlight_ironlake()
<mjg59> I bet that'll help things
<kamal> mjg59: Doh!  I noticed that yesterday, and wondered, but then forgot about it!
<mjg59> This is an i5?
<kamal> mjg59: yes, an i5.
<mjg59> Yeah
<kamal> yeah
<mjg59> Needs to be the ironlake version
<kamal> :-) Ok, I'll take another spin at it.  I'll let you know!
<kamal> mjg59: Bingo!  it works perfectly!
<kamal> (well, as perfectly as a horrid hack should work at least)
<mjg59> kamal: Heh
<mjg59> kamal: Ok, so now you just need to add a callback registration function to video.c and have i915 set that up before it calls acpi_video_register()
<mjg59> Then if that's set, use it rather than calling _BCM or _BCL
<kamal> mjg59: ok got it -- I'll let you know when I have that ready for review -- thanks very much for your help with this.
<mjg59> No problem
<mjg59> Saves me having to write it
<kamal> mjg59: I'll need some guidance about how we can detect whether opregion-brightness-control is supported ...  and will we want to let i915 take over brightness control by default?  Anyway, I'll get working on the callback-based functionality and then we/you can figure out when to enable it.
<mjg59> kamal: If you're in i915_opregion_init() then it's probably supported - there's some error checking through there
<kamal> mjg59: is it the case that all devices which support opregion will support the backlight control mechanism?
<mjg59> You might want to check the spec
<mjg59> I expect so, since it's about the only useful thing opregion gives you
<kamal> mjg59: :-)  ok got it -- anyway I'll focus on getting the callback working.  thanks again!
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-06
<akgraner> kirkland, alrighty I'll start tracking people down
<akgraner> zul, ping per kirkland he said to see if you could maybe lead the server Q&A tomorrow since he can't?
<grapz> hi, i'm having some issues with 10.04 and the MCP89 chipset on a MacBook Pro trying to boot 10.04 LiveCD
<maxb> Can anyone tell me what 'invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP' in dmesg means?
<jk-> max: something tried to execute an invalid instruction
<jk-> can you pastebin the whole dmesg?
<bullgard4> '~$ ps -ef | grep flush; root       252     2  0 May05 ?        00:00:00 [flush-8:0]' What process spawns this process? Where is described the function of this process?
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure that no userspace process spawns that process, and it's a kernel thread to handle the write-queue to one of your block devices.
<CytotoxicTCell> What IO scheduler does ubuntu 10.4 use?
<bullgard4> RAOF As the [] clearly states, it is a kernel process.
<bullgard4> RAOF: Where can I find additional information about it?
<RAOF> Didn't we have this coversation before?
<RAOF> Ah, yes “look for a definition of stuct file_operations in the filesystem implementation, it should have a line like '.flush = ext4_flush'”
<bullgard4> RAOF: I havew found a generic definition of the structure in  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/Documentation/filesystems/vfs.txt but not yet the specific definition in the ext3 filesystem implementation. 
<RAOF> grep ext3_flush **/*.c might help. :)
<psurbhi> good morning!
<jk-> hey psurbhi
<jk-> psurbhi: why the change from csurbhi?
<psurbhi> jk, no such reason.. just made it aligned to my name :)
 * psurbhi compiles the patch for 543617
<psurbhi> jk, when are you traveling to brussels?
<jk-> psurbhi: 2 days time
<psurbhi> ok
 * apw waves to jk- 
<apw> o/ all
<jk-> heya apw
<apw> long time no see ... hows DT going
<jk-> yeah, good! looking forward to some intresting discussions at UDS :)
<jk-> still getting my head around how to best handle the crazy ARM clocks though
<jk-> i think the clock configuration on imx51 is turing-complete
<apw> heh now that is an interesting thought
<jk-> yeah, maybe I can calculate a fibonacci sequence using only the clocks
<apw> sounds like a nightmare
<jk-> naw, it's ok. just trying to figure out a way to represent it that isn't going to bite us later
<apw> bjf, you 'there' already ?
<bjf> apw, yup
<apw> bjf they run out of beer yet?
<bjf> apw, the first run at them was tried last not, but they held out
<bjf> s/not/night/
<jk-> have the breweries been informed that the kernel team is coming to town?
<apw> bjf, i have low expectations sadly
<apw> jk-, we always try and tell them to order 3x, they always laugh, until the end of the first night
<bjf> apw, low for what?
<jk-> aha
<bjf> ah
<apw> bjf, the beer holding out
<bjf> lots of good hiking/walking trails in the forest
<bjf> the showers are _AWSOME_
<bjf> need to figure out the laundry setup
<persia> Anyone happen to have a link to best-practice for reporting fail-to-boot bugs?  Someone in #ubuntu-bugs wants to report one, and I'm not sure `apport-bug linux` is the right answer.
<persia> Oh well, normal bug then :)
<cooloney> apw: i am trying to cross build ti-omap kernel, but failed 
<cooloney> pls help me take a look here
<cooloney> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428760/
<cooloney> even with skipabi=true and skipmodule=true
<apw> yep you have to have validly formed abi/module info even with skips enabled
<apw> skip just says "if the result is bad, ignore it" it doesn't mean "don't do the checks"
<cooloney> apw: right, i know that.
<cooloney> apw: i just fresh git clone the tree
<apw> which one?
<cooloney> and checkout ti-omap branch
<cooloney> and cross build it 
<cooloney> then failed like this
<cooloney> looks like the build scripts corrupt
<apw> ok ... i'll try it here
<cooloney> apw: ok, thanks.
<apw> cooloney, looks more like the abi info is corrupt to my eye, but let me try here
<cooloney> apw: thanks, dude
<apw> cooloney, building now, will be about 10 mins
<apw> cooloney, what is the sha1 of your tip
<apw> or the base you are using which ever
<cooloney> apw: cool, your build machine is powerful enough
<apw> arm cross builds are about 2x the speed of native ones, go figure
<cooloney> apw: oh, you mean the ti-omap branch of main?
<cooloney> apw: it is 841b9542344b64c7d7607404ca9fd54a8ce72a74
<apw> yeah just wanted to know where you are working from, to confirm its the same
<cooloney> apw: the default thing, i did not change anything before cross building
<cking> morning
<psurbhi> cking, apw, morning :)
<cooloney> cking: morning, 
<apw> cooloney, ok this happens here for me as well, will investigate
<cooloney> apw: you are the man
<cooloney> thanks
<apw> np ...
<apw> cooloney, ok i think i have this sorted out ... give me a couple to confirm
<apw> bjf, whats the network like there?  you able to work on it?
 * psurbhi breaks
<cking> apw, asking bjf if the network works is a little premature - once we have a gazallion developers on the network it's gonna suck
<apw> cking, indeed was more interested as he is there for 3 days before 
<bjf> apw, i'm in the conference area now, on the wireless and it's working nicely right now
 * apw wonders where smb is
<bjf> apw, don't know what it's going to be like when the riff-raff show up :-)
<apw> bjf, we'll kill it in the face in 10s of arriving i am sure
<bjf> apw, there is a design team sprint happening right now and somehands going one
<apw> bjf, yeah so not so many people i guess
<bjf> apw, nope, not yet
<apw> smb, yo ... you got anything pending for the ti-omap lucid branch?  i've just found a packaging bug in it thats stopping all builds and i want to slam it in
<bjf> apw, we've taken over the hotel wireless as usuall, it's our folks managing it
<apw> thats something at least
<smb> apw, Nope nothing for that as far as i can remember
<bjf> apw, kind of have the run of the place to myself, very nice actually
<apw> ok, you ok with me pushing it?  right now its not possible to build ti-omap at all
<apw> bjf, must be very odd
<smb> apw, sure go for it
<bjf> apw, it is a bit
<cooloney> smb: yeah, that also affects me as apw said
<apw> which floor shall i work from today
<bjf> cking, you mentioned someplace for me to do my conference writeup?
<smb> cooloney, you also running ti-omap stuff?
<bjf> apw, they have a very nice coffee bar room with lots of 'snacks' 
<cooloney> bjf: https://wiki.canonical.com/KernelTeam/Conferences/
<apw> bjf, sounds like a a disaster
<cooloney> smb: right, i try to cross build it today
<cooloney> and met such issue which apw should slove it now
<bjf> cooloney, thanks
<apw> smb, cooloney, ok pushed ti-omap ... cooloney could you rebase on that and test
<cooloney> apw: no problem, 
<apw> if it builds ok for you as well then i'll call it good and send out the patches
<cooloney> apw: synced and building now on emerald
<smb> apw, Any other known disasters. I partially try to recover from upgrading to lucid on my main netbook
<apw> smb, na thats the only one i know about at least
 * smb wants his high resolution back on the external lcd
<apw> smb, so very picky
<cooloney> apw: so i am just wandering what's the CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS? 
<apw> it makes EXPORT_UNSED_SYMBOLS produce things which are meaningful in the ABI
<cooloney> apw: it will cause the abi checking fail, interesting..
<smb> apw, I am not even starting about thunderbird loosing all of lightning in that process. 'cause I know you don't care. :-P
<apw> only cause the abi-checker is itself broken
 * psurbhi tests the patch for lp543617
<cooloney> apw and smb, the new CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS patch fixed this building issue of ti-omap.
<cooloney> thanks
<psurbhi> apw, what do you mention in a patch taken from kernel bugzilla? (which is not yet upstream)
<psurbhi> as in, instead of commit <sha-id> upstream
<apw> OriginalLocation: perhaps
<psurbhi> ok
<psurbhi> thanks
<smb> psurbhi, In case it is in linux-next you could take that sha and linux-next
<smb> psurbhi, Or i would say cherry-picked from <url to bugzilla>
<psurbhi> smb, thanks :)
<psurbhi> smb, apw, there seems to be a second patch which has come in just now from Jens Axboe
<psurbhi> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15906
<psurbhi> I tested Dmitrys patch and that works fine
<ubot3> psurbhi: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.kernel.org: The connect operation timed out
<apw> psurbhi, interesting
<smb> Hm someone mentioned another patch yesterday
<psurbhi> smb, its just come in today
<psurbhi> infact i could not see this posting till morning
<smb> When kees was asking yesterday, someone pointed to a mail thread
 * apw still can't see it cause its taking so long
<smb> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-ext4/msg18780.html
<psurbhi> apw, yeah.. its taking a long while..to open for me too
<psurbhi> smb, ok.. it was posted on kernel bugzilla today.. anyway.. i think we will wait for a while?
<smb> I would suggest you make a kernel with both of them and give it to kees for testing
<psurbhi> and meanwhile also test this new patch
<apw> psurbhi, well i guess if the patch looks reasonable we want to test both together, and get them to kees
<apw> for testing
<psurbhi> smb, apw ok
<psurbhi> where do i keep the kernels? i have one on emerald now
<apw> psurbhi, people.canonical.com ?
<psurbhi> apw, ok
<apw> psurbhi, i normally make like lpNNNN-lucid in mine and put them there
<psurbhi> ok
<psurbhi> Dmitrys patch is a very small change.. and is tested ..whereas the patch by Jen Axboe introduces some new status "WB_SYNC_NONE"  to fix this one..and its untested by anyone so far
<psurbhi> apw, smp ^^
<apw> psurbhi, so is jens' patch a replace ment for dmitry's ?
<psurbhi> apw, yes, his version fixes the bug in the proper way.. whereas dmitrys patch is sort of a hack
<apw> damn, so it depends if jens is intending on CC: stable his
<psurbhi> how about taking dmitrys patch as of now and then later reverting that to jens one.. once it goes to stable?
<apw> i guess we could consider taking Dmitries with the revert of the hack we have and then move to jens' if we get it via stable
<psurbhi> ok :)
 * cking wonders if electioneering allowed on voting day
<psurbhi> so do you think, i should send the email out on u-k mailing list?
<apw> cking, what does that mean?
<smb> psurbhi, apw Hm, yeah. We want to move as quickly to a solution that does not regress other cases and solves the long umount
<smb> and then later probably revert that in favour of Jens' patch when it is in stable
<psurbhi> smb, yep...so do i send out the email with dmitrys patch?
<psurbhi> ok..cool.. so i will do it right away..
<apw> seems like a plan then ... so yes get it out on the list
 * smb hopefully remembers untils then
<cking> apw, just got a phone call from Labour giving me some push to vote for them. That's not allowed is it?
<psurbhi> so, then i will put a note in the patch email saying we wait for Jens patch and later revert to it
<apw> cking, it seems rather unethical to me, but i suspect they are just calling all not yet voted people to encourage them which is techinically allowed
<smb> cking, "Thanks you for calling. I would have voted for you, but now that you call..."
<apw> psurbhi, yeah please do put a note
<psurbhi> heh..
<cking> smb, my response exactly
<smb> psurbhi, And clearly make it a SAUCE patch
<bjf> cking, you have it soo easy, you can't believe all the calls we get when it's election "season" here, and it goes on and on and on and ...
<bjf> cking, what's nice in oregon is that we can vote by mail, and once you vote, it's marked in the roles and they stop calling you :-)
<bjf> cking, the rule is "vote early, vote often"
<cking> bjf, 6 weeks is enough for me - didn't see one doorstep visit at all and got just 2 phone calls
<bjf> cking, can't remember how many people i had at the door
<bjf> cking, what's funny/annoying is i'm registered democrat, the wife is registered republican, we get it from both
<bjf> cking, she doesn't vote republican, just too lazy to change her registration
<cking> bjf, I think because I did a postal vote I got zero hassle from the parties this week
<cnd_mini> apw: the CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS on mvl-dove isn't set, does it need to be, including any trees based on it?
<apw> cnd, it should be, but it clearly doesn't break anything so you don't need to worry
<apw> it will get fixed naturally as we move forward
<cnd> ok, thanks
<apw> cnd is it not very early where you are?
<cnd> apw: I'm transitioning to brussels time
<cnd> so it's not as terrible on the first day or so
<apw> are you mad :)
<cnd> ?
<apw> that sounds a bit mad, waking up early voluntarily
<cnd> that, and my wife is in ob/gyn rotation
<cnd> meaning she gets up at 4:15 am
<apw> nnng
<cnd> she just put in a 30 hr day non stop yesterday...
<apw> so safe for her patients
<cnd> got up at 4:15 on tuesday, came home at 8 am on wed
<apw> mental, they do that here, one does not want to be in a hospital i cannot do a thing that tired
<cnd> she's just a med student so she doesn't really DO too much yet
<cnd> I don't know if attendings and residents work off the same schedule
<cnd> but they may
<apw> heh i bet she is giving drugs and the like ... its all stupid
<cking> apw, it's only people's lives at stake. apw, you need to be alert so you don't break millions of PCs
<cnd> nah, doesn't have that power yet
<cnd> is that what caused the EC breakage?
<cnd> apw, do you need more caffeine?
<cnd> :)
<apw> i always need more of that
 * apw got up at 7 to vote, and i am already useless ... 
<cnd> apw, when do you normally get up?
<cking> keenie
<apw> lass was going and made me go too
<apw> more like 8
<cnd> my stomach gets all discombobulated when I get up any more than an hour earlier than usual
<cnd> so I'm hoping to head that off by doing a slower transition of sorts
<cnd> this is really just a test to see how well this works
<cking> apparently beer softens the blow 
<apw> cnd, sounds bad ... though getting up at 4 for a week before you get there sounds bad too
<cnd> I just remember going to a conference in greece a few years ago, and I was dead tired all the time
<apw> yeah throw in beer till any sickness can be attributed to that
<cnd> apw, I've actually been inching my way
<apw> yeah figured you might
<cnd> an hour earlier to bed and to rise each day
<apw> still mad
<cking> cnd, you will get used to it after a few years of travel around the globe
<cnd> perhaps
<cnd> I'm starting to become very jealous of sabdfl's private jet :)
<cnd> and I haven't even done any international travel yet!
<apw> even his jet doesn't get rid of the timezone change
<cnd> yeah, but at least he isn't packed like a sardine
<cnd> maybe he can get some sleep?
<cnd> I never am able to
<cnd> argh, marvell hal driver build infrastructure is utter crap
<cnd> it breaks on anything higher than -j1
<cnd> anyone know of a way to force one specific subdir of the kernel to be -j1?
<cnd> they do this stupid thing where they have a dummy.o target at the front of all the real targets, and dummy.o depends on their rule to make all the makefiles for the rest of the targets
<cnd> which breaks horrendously as soon as you do -j2 and it tries to compile the first real target before it has a Makefile
<apw> cnd, hrm ... t
<apw> there must be a way
<baptistemm> Hello & good morning
<apw> hi
<baptistemm> hi manjo
<baptistemm> manjo, good bet for bug 416487
<cnd> apw, what I tried is generating the Makefiles myself, and then committing that result
<ubot3> Malone bug 416487 in bluez "Bluetooth Doesnt Work - Eee PC 1005HA-P" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416487
<apw> cking, hey checkout google.co.uk graphic
<cnd> of course the generated makefiles use absolute directories in their -I statements...
<apw> gah
<cnd> though it may just be one Makefile
<cnd> so I might be able to patch that to $(src)
<cking> apw, nice google image of No.10
<apw> cnd can't you just fix the makefile so that all of the files depend on dummy.o's depenacies
<cnd> apw: seems logical, and I've tried to think of ways, but I can't figure it out
<cnd> apw: it's like: obj-y := dummy.o dir1/ dir2/ dir3/ dummy_end.o
<apw> cnd, how come our mvl-dove trees do not have this issue
<cnd> where dummy_end.o goes and deletes all the Makefiles!
<cnd> apw, perhaps they don't build these drivers?
<apw> they definatly make new makefiles and delete them
<cnd> I'm not sure
<apw> bjf, was it you who did mvl-dove originally ... does this ring a bell
<bjf> apw, just catching up with the discussion
<apw> cnd, are you starting from mvl-dove or making your own tree ?
<cnd> apw, starting from mvl-dove, and applying some patches on top
<apw> i ask because mvl-dove is configured differently as it cannot build 'out of tree'
<bjf> apw, cnd, yes i remember that there were some big issues with mvl-dove builds
<apw> ok so you should have that
<bjf> apw, cnd, one of the things is it wouldn't build out-of-tree
<cnd> in fact, it's all mergeable into mvl-dove except that we need to build uImages instead of zImages
<cnd> bjf: well, I'm trying to build in-tree
<cking> bjf, that's a tad unpleasant
<apw> cnd, well thats normal, all arm use those
<bjf> apw, cnd, that's why you see at the beginning of the build, we rsync the code over to the build directory
<apw> bjf yep, if cnd is based of mvl-dove that should be turned on anyhow
<cnd> apw, only if they use uboot
<cnd> does anyone use redboot?
<cnd> if not, then we should just switch over to making uImages
<apw> i mean we generate the uImages as they are flashed as i recall ...
<bjf> cnd, it sounds like you started with their tree and are bringing it back into ours
<cnd> cause our current build process doesn't allow building different outputs for different flavours
<bjf> cnd, how about starting with our tree and applying their changes ontop of ours
<apw> ogra, am i right in thinking the kernel-flash extracts the uImage and we fake install zImage for arm generally ?
<persia> Lots of folks use redboot
<persia> apw: Yes, kernel-flash should mask the platform-specific kernel installation hackery when it doesn't boot from /boot
<cnd> bjf, that's what I'm doing, starting with mvl-dove and applying patches
<bjf> cnd, switching from uImages to zImages or vice versa is easy
<apw> cnd ... so we probabally should do the same for this
<ogra> apw, not really, zImage is the source for generating the uImage
<ogra> apw, so its not really a fake 
<cnd> bjf, yeah, but integration into the oem builds is what concerns me
<bjf> cnd, i don't know what that means
<cnd> bjf, well I don't really know all it entails either yet :)
<apw> ogra, yeah i more meant we still just generate zImage for arm and put that in /boot, and do the uImage step at 'update-<bootloader>' time instread
<ogra> persia, apw, and its flash-kernel :)
<ogra> apw, its a kernel postinst thing yes
<apw> cnd, ^^ make sense?
<bjf> apw, no, we were generating uImages at one point for uboot targets
<ogra> controlled by /etc/kernel-img.conf
<cnd> apw: yes, for the uImage part
<ogra> as well as by update-initramfs
<cnd> bjf: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=cndougla/hedley.git;a=commit;h=844a81b8f6332ba7ce701ca7ae79d784d9ef4ab1
 * persia consistently calls that the wrong thing except when prefaced by apt-get source :(
<apw> bjf, yeah but we have switched to consistenty using the same
<bjf> apw, ah
<ogra> cnd, where does your kernel live on your device ? 
<apw> cnd seems reasonable
<ogra> got flash or in a partition
<cnd> ogra: we're still just in the board bringup phase, but right now I've been putting it in /boot/uImage
<cnd> and made a simple uboot boot script to load it using ext2load
<ogra> cnd, is your u-boot capable of reading ext2/3 ?
<ogra> ah
<cnd> most of this is going to change
<cnd> this is just for board bringup really
<ogra> yeah, that should work fine, the dove way of doing things should work
<ogra> for NAND take a look at the omap version :)
<cnd> we just got lucid up on it two days ago
<ogra> the important bit is the flash-kernel-installer.postinst 
<ogra> that does the initial system setup from ubiquity/d-i
<cnd> apw: bjf: this is what I didn't catch when I statically generated the Makefiles: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=cndougla/hedley.git;a=blob;f=arch/arm/plat-orion/mv_hal_drivers/mv_hal/pmu/Makefile;h=60933f5425f1487d90dad88264d79fb9919c1d90;hb=844a81b8f6332ba7ce701ca7ae79d784d9ef4ab1
<cnd> ogra: yeah, I don't know myself how the live image build process works yet
<cnd> I've been putting that off
<cnd> since I haven't got a kernel building outside my home dir yet :)
<ogra> cnd, bring the device to UDS we can take a look together
<bjf> cnd, i remember them reaching all over their tree with relative paths to get to objs
<ogra> should be quick to get it going
<ogra> and i can add all bits to flash-kernel then, i'm just merging it anyway :)
<cnd> ogra: I don't know we'll have the time though, cking was suggesting to leave it at home...
<ogra> well, there are the evenings ... 
<ogra> we just shouldnt spill beer into it ;)
<cnd> heh
<cnd> I'll think about it
<cnd> honestly, I'm not sure whether it's strictly my area anyways
<apw> a good oppotunity to get ogra to fix it for you
<cnd> I'm the kernel hwe guy for the project
<cnd> there are other people working on the rest of course
<ogra> sure, as you like :)
 * cking hates bringing hwe work to UDS as it eats into valuable UDS time
<cnd> that and it's a sizeable hunk of metal I don't want to deal with unless I really must
<cking> ..and the parts are limited too
<fqh> helli, I run command "hdparm -B 128 /dev/sda", but after a while, it restores to 254 automatically. Anyone meet this? 
<apw> fqh, which release you on ?  that sounds like something laptop-tools might do
<apw> lag, yo
<apw> smb, cking-afk  .... meet lag (Lee)
<smb> hey lag 
<apw> he seems to have settled on a nick at last, and one  i can spell finally too
<smb> apw, And one you can even live. :-P
<apw> heh
<apw> Rejected:
<apw> Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any
<apw> smb, does ^^ mean anything to you in a PPA upload response ?
<smb> apw, Hmm, not immediatly
<apw> sounds like something a bit mad to me
<apw> Distribution: maverick
<apw> have i spelt maverick right?
<smb> apw, I thought so. Looked better than me doing Maverik
<smb> apw, Can I look at the dsc or build log?
<apw> smb, the reject email is in your inbox as it was the maverick pre-proposed which failed
<apw> linux_2.6.34-1.6~pre201005061100_source.changes rejected
<smb> apw, Does not look any other than all of the previous ones to me...
<cking> lag, hiya!
<apw> yeah i suspect its right, and i suspect we may not yet have chroots or something ... but someone needs to tell me :)
<cking-afk> back in 10
<smb> apw, Yeah maybe there is no buildd for maverick that volunteers for building
<apw> yeah something like that i suspect
<lag> apw, smb, eking: Hello =:-)
<apw> eeeeeking :)
<apw> its a 'c'
<smb> apw, The e-commerce version of cking. :-)
<lag> cking: Sorry, and hello
<lag> smb: We've met haven't we
<lag> cking: We haven't met yet
<apw> i likes the idea of him squeaking like that
<apw> lag, spot on
<smb> lag, Yeah, /me was the quiet one at the end of the table
<apw> suffering from .en overload :)
<smb> More from music overload I think
<lag> smb: Yes, I remember you
<lag> apw: Who is 'the technical one' you wanted me to meet?
<lag> Is that cking?
<apw> yeah cking is the detail guy :)
<cking> me? detailed? nah
<apw> yeah right
 * apw notes he is 2 foot tall
<cking> yeah yeah yeah
 * cking is a troll that likes shiny hardware
<apw> cnd, about ?  mumble test ?
<cnd> apw, one sec
<fqh> apw, I am running ubuntu-10.04. 
 * lag is off to make the most of his final weekdays off for 3.5 months!
<fqh> apw, my usb-disk /dev/sdb  can keep the setting, but the disk inside the laptop can't.
<lag> cking: Nice to meet you
<cking> lag, hope to catch up with you face-to-face sometime :-)
<apw> fqh, the internal one is the one on we might expect things to manage
<apw> if its 10.04 its likely pm-utils
<lag> cking: I think apw is planning a meet up-town in the next upcoming weeks. It would be good to meet then?
<fqh> apw, I tried pm-powersave, but "hdparm -B /dev/sda" tell me that pm-powersave did not change the "APM_level".
<cking> lag, I'm up for it sometime after UDS :-)
<ogra> apw, your ports mail doesnt refer to omap and friends, does it ? 
<apw> ogra, nope, literally what used to be linux-ports
<ogra> thats what i thought
<ogra> just wanted to make sure 
<apw> omap et al are already in there and with stable
<apw> ports is an anomoly as it used to be separate and now half isn't
<cnd> from lwn:
<cnd> The question about regularly used distributions led to some interesting results, with Ubuntu (54%) and Debian (44%) far ahead of any of the rest. The next tier was led by Fedora (24%), followed by Red Hat Enterprise Linux (21%), other OS (20%), CentOS (19%), and other Linux (15%). All of the rest came in at less than 10%: Gentoo, openSUSE, SUSE Linux Enterprise Server, Mandriva, and Oracle Unbreakable Linux (with 13 responde
<cnd> nts) in that order.
<cnd> woot!
<ogra> wow, the low suse value is intresting
<JFo> pgraner-afk, or apw how should I respond now that 'the man' has commented on bug 575518
<ubot3> Malone bug 575518 in linux "linux kernel contains GPL violations" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575518
<apw> JFo, lets look into it at UDS
<JFo> apw, ok
<apw> i think we are doing mostly all we can do in that vein as it is
<JFo> I thought so too, but it sounds like he wants more maybe
<JFo> at any rate, shelved till UDS
<mjg59> JFo: The list of files he provides *all* have source
<mjg59> Every single one of them
<mjg59> Close it as notabug
<mjg59> drivers/char/ser_a2232fw.ax is the source for drivers/char/ser_a2232fw.h, for instance
<apw> yeah from discussions we had the other day i suspect most of his noise is noise
<apw> we should do a formal review like mjg59 is showing and confirm/deny his allegations etc before enflaming any further
<mjg59> Now, admittedly, there isn't always a toolchain included with the source
<apw> though i think we will close it not a bug in the end, i think its best to have the the full list of limitations
<mjg59> But gcc isn't in the kernel source either
<apw> indeed so
<apw> and as you pointed out yesterday they are being ripped out over time, and will gone either way
<mjg59> And how can anyone claim that drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym_fw1. is a binary?
<apw> by reading and believeing the militant fringe produces mostly
<mjg59> Anyway. If you look at his list, the second one each time is the source for the previous file
<mjg59> Some searching actually indicates that the linux-libre deblob tool leaves those files in because they have source, so it's just factually incorrect rather than any kind of legitimate complaint
<mjg59> I suspect that those ones will stay in the kernel, given that they're GPLed and have source and there's no reason to move them out
<apw> mjg59, typical ... and now we have to tip-toe round to get it closed ... ahh well
<apw> mjg59, yeah seems so
<mjg59> But Launchpad seems to refuse to send me my password or let me create a new account for reasons I haven't determined
<mjg59> Let me see if I can rectify that
<apw> mjg59, hrm ... should bitch at them on #launchpad
<mjg59> Ah, hang on, there's the address I used
<erUSUL> it is true performance is default governor in lucid ?
<erUSUL> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y
 * erUSUL did not upgrade yet but someone in #ubuntu claims it
<cnd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#ABI
<ogra> erUSUL, aLeSD just asked the same in #ubuntu-devel and got an answer
<erUSUL> that being? nvm will find the logs ...
<greg-g> test
<ogra> fail
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> a bug reporter is trying to ask a question in this channel, but he is getting a "cannot send to channel" response. he is communicating just fine in -bugs.
<ogra> still ? 
<ogra> that was changed recently
<ogra> the channel auto-banned unregged people somehow 
<greg-g> yuck
<ogra> but its +t since a few days
<apw> greg-g, you used to have to be registered, i thought that was fixed when this came under the IRC council
<cnd> apw: smb: http://www.jrin.net/2010_02_06/how-to-dismantle-and-upgrade-dell-mini-1012
<greg-g> apw: thanks.
<ogra> apw, i'd say it is ... i havent seen any issues
<greg-g> cshong: see above discussion which you can probably read but not respond to :)
<ogra> cshong, try to leave the channel and re-join it theoretically there is no reason you cant speak
<ogra> better ? 
<greg-g> ogra: he said the same thing happens (he's in -bugs also)
<ogra> i know :)
<greg-g> ;)
 * ogra wonders why there is no ChanServ in here 
<JFo> apw, ogra, chase had issues the other day when his nick was cnd-mini
<persia> ogra: It's built-in: it is a managed channel
<JFo> as that nick is not registered
<JFo> but when he changed it back to cnd, it was fine
<ogra> JFo, yes, but that was supposed to be fixed since the -n was dropped
<persia> Right.  Looking at channel modes, it needs to be a registered nick here.
<JFo> looks like it is still an issue
<apw> then its still not fixed and we need to figure out quite how it is changed
<Pici> See /mode +q
<apw> persia, how can you tell
<ogra> i had similar probs when my nick changed to ogra_ during reconnects
<Pici> /mode -q $~a
<ogra> but that was gone with the change
<persia> apw: /cs info #ubuntu-kernel and /cs access #ubuntu-kernel list are the commands I usually use.  You ought have powers to fix it.
<apw> i have powers on this channel, Pici what does that one do ?
<Pici> apw: It removes the mute (quiet) on all unregistered users
 * ogra looks in awe to apw ...
<ogra> so powerful
<JFo> apw owns all
<apw> i wish :)
<apw> Pici, where can i find the docs for that :)
<JFo> who's your big bad channel daddy?
 * apw slaps JFo 
<Pici> apw: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
 * JFo giggles
<ogra> heh
<persia> apw: Nice work.
<apw> Pici, thanks ... hopefully that'll fix it once and for all
<MyXelf_> hello
<Pici> apw: I hope so too
<MyXelf_> i have a framebuffer dude
<MyXelf_> could anyone guide me, plz?
<sconklin> apw: While not a KMS bug, here's a performance bug that appears to also exist in mainline that we need to figure out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/555595
<ubot3> Malone bug 555595 in linux "Intel graphics performance regression in 2.6.32-19 lucid kernel update (was: Firefox Slows Down Compiz)" [Medium,Triaged] 
<apw> sconklin, sounds like loads of fun
<cshong> testing
<persia> cshong: We see your message.
<cshong> ok.
<MyXelf_> anyone?
<MyXelf_> it is related to the framebuffer modules in lucid lynx
<apw> MyXelf_, asking if you can ask questions takes up more space than just asking the question
<apw> if someone knows they'll chime in i am sure
<MyXelf_> oops, thanks
<MyXelf_> here i go
 * apw sighs
<MyXelf_> i installed a fresh lucid, on the first boot
<MyXelf_> i can see the framebuffer using 1280x800 resolution
<MyXelf_> the splash and the ttys
<MyXelf_> checking with fbset the current driver, it says is using radeondrmfb
<MyXelf_> (1280x800 isn't a recognized resolution in hwinfo --framebuffer, neither in grub2 vbeinfo)
<MyXelf_> but i'm able to use it
<cshong> I reported a bug #575783 about the kernel. Then, someone leave a comment and request me to test whether the bug exist in the latest kernel mainline built. .....
<ubot3> Malone bug 575783 in linux "Cannot eject DVD/CD-ROM drive with the hotkey button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575783
<MyXelf_> after installing fglrx drivers from repo
<JFo> cshong, that was probably me
<MyXelf_> i can't use that resolution anymore
<MyXelf_> fbset says is using EFI fb
<MyXelf_> i have 2 questions
<cnd> MyXelf_: is this x86?
<MyXelf_> nope
<MyXelf_> amd64
<cshong> After install the latest mainline built and restart, my computer freeze if I boot into ubuntu with the installed mainline kernel.
<MyXelf_> 1- can i force somehow another fb module?
<JFo> cshong, did you use the information from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds ?
<apw> JFo, bear in mind the latest daily may well be a duffer,  cshong which version did you install?
<JFo> ah true
<MyXelf_> 2- what is preventing fglrx from using the same resolution as the other driver?
<cshong> 2.6.34-999
<MyXelf_> i tried using uvesafb, to no avail
<mjg59> MyXelf_: Sounds like a bug in the fglrx drivers
<mjg59> MyXelf_: Which are closed source, so not fixable by Ubuntu developers
<apw> yeah i'd say get a bug files on fgrlx i recon
<MyXelf_> can i force using another fb module?
<apw> MyXelf_, the framebuffer is normally selected by the drivers
<MyXelf_> but i was looking that through grub you can force it somehow
<MyXelf_> using video:<fbmodule>:mode_option= ...
<mjg59> MyXelf_: Only to modes in your vesa bios. 1280x800 isn't.
<mjg59> You need to use radeon to set the mode to 1280x800, and that means you can't use fglrx
<ogra> you could knock on AMDs door and ask for KMS support :)
<MyXelf_> lol
<ogra> they are only what, a year or two behind here ? 
<cshong> What I downloaded and installed are these 3 files: linux-headers-2.6.34-999-generic_2.6.34-999.201005061008_i386.deb, linux-headers-2.6.34-999_2.6.34-999.201005061008_all.deb, and linux-image-2.6.34-999-generic_2.6.34-999.201005061008_i386.deb.
<MyXelf_> i'm a little bit confused with all those terms KMS / DRM / DRI
<JFo> KMS-kernel modesetting
<ogra> thats what your radeon driver uses to give you the shiny resolution
 * ogra sighs about all these grub2 bugs ... 
<ogra> why cant people stop editing /etc/default/grub and make typos
<JFo> ogra, you want me to answer that? :0
<apw> we failed to ship the finger cutter with the CDs ?
<ogra> ah, thats it !
<JFo> apw,  +1
<ogra> Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/update-grub.
<ogra> Generating grub.cfg ...
<ogra> insmod: can't read 'png': No such file or directory
<ogra> mumble
<ogra> at least thats a new one :)
<sconklin> MyXelf_: DRM == Direct Rendering Manager, DRI == Direct Rendering Infrastructure
<Zobjo_O> hi
 * JFo notes those two as I was not 100% sure of them :)
<Zobjo_O> hello JFo 
<cshong> More information: Before I found the bug, I install Ubuntu 32-bit version by using wubi on Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit version. I download 32 bit version of Ubuntu because I do need to install it on older 32-bit computer also. To save bandwidth, I didn't download the 64-bit version.
<ubot3> cshong: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: mismatched tag: line 2112, column 8
<JFo> Zobjo_O, the reason I asked you to post here is so others get the benefit of the conversation :)
<JFo> hi Zobjo_O 
<Zobjo_O> JFo, i meet the same pb that the bug 572249on my asus eeepc 1201n under ubuntu 10.04 l... it's freeze when i download big files across transmission
<ubot3> Malone bug 572249 in linux "Hard freeze on large file transfers with Atheros AR8132 / L1c" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572249
<JFo> ok
<cshong> Before I found the bug, I install Ubuntu 32-bit version by using wubi on Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit version. I download 32 bit version of Ubuntu because I do need to install it on older 32-bit computer also. To save bandwidth, I didn't download the 64-bit version.
<ubot3> cshong: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: mismatched tag: line 2112, column 8
<sconklin> MyXelf_ JFo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Architecture
<JFo> Zobjo_O, do you have the same hardware profile as the original reporter?
<JFo> thx sconklin 
<MyXelf_> going to rtfm
<cshong> Error in sending message here again. "Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: mismatched tag: line 2112, column 8"
<Zobjo_O> not exactly but i belive the same network card
<Zobjo_O> Atheros AR8132 / L1c
<cshong> Before, I install Ubuntu 32-bit version by using Wubi even though my Windows 7 is 64-bit version. Will this relate to the bug I reported?
<ubot3> cshong: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: mismatched tag: line 2112, column 8
<cshong> Before, I install Ubuntu 32 bit version by using Wubi even though my Windows 7 is 64 bit version. Will this relate to the bug I reported?
<cking> cshong, I cannot see why Ubuntu 32 bit won't work on a 64 bit Win 7 system.
<ubot3> cking: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: mismatched tag: line 2112, column 8
<Zobjo_O> where can i find a new driver for Atheros AR8132 / L1c
<MyXelf_> thanks everybody
<MyXelf_> i feel enlightened
<cshong> Thanks cking
<cshong> And, since I cannot boot Ubuntu with the latest kernel mainline built i downloaded (version 2.6.34-999), is this a bug? Do I need to report?
<JFo> Zobjo_O, ok
<cking> cshong, Wubi just shoves a ubuntu image into a file in the NTFS partition, so it does not matter if you are using 32 or 64 bit Windows, or 32 or 64 bit ubuntu
<Zobjo_O> JFo, ??
 * ogra wonders what confuses ubot3
<ogra> likely Ubuntu 32
<ubot3> ogra: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: mismatched tag: line 2112, column 8
<ogra> heh
<JFo> Zobjo_O, just finished looking at the bug
<Zobjo_O> who, you ?
<JFo> have you filed a bug for your issue and added it as a duplicate of this one?
<JFo> I prefer for all affected to file separate bugs
<JFo> yes, me
<ogasawara> akgraner: are you gonna do a thurs morning kick off blurb for UOW, or can apw and I just start on the hour
<Zobjo_O> JFo, it's the same pb
<akgraner> ogasawara, classbot will voice everyone and change the topic
<akgraner> then I'll intro you all :-)
<ogasawara> akgraner: cool, thanks
<akgraner> you're welcome :-)
<JFo> Zobjo_O, all the same, I'd still like a bug from you. Just in case you are not solved by the same fix that solves them
<JFo> that does happen often
<cshong> Tomorrow, I will report another bug about the latest downloaded Kernel mainline. 
<JFo> cshong, that may not be necessary
<JFo> as we use the mainline for testing only
<JFo> it is not a released kernel
<cshong> ok.
<JFo> thanks for offering though :-)
<cshong> Then, I change my mind.
<JFo> heh
<apw> akgraner, are you handlng the question bot thing for us ?
<akgraner> I can or you all can 
<akgraner> either way is fine with me
<apw> ogasawara, you ever done it?  i don't think i've taled to the bot before perhaps we should let akgraner  ?
<ogasawara> apw: yah, the using the bot to field questions is new to me, I'm fine if akgraner wants to help with that
<akgraner> we can try it 
<akgraner> and adjust fire as necessary :-)
<Zobjo_O> JFo, i always write a comments about my pb 
 * JFo shifts right 10 degrees
<JFo> Zobjo_O, what do you mean?
<Zobjo_O> i write a comment about my pb (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572249)
<ubot3> Malone bug 572249 in linux "Hard freeze on large file transfers with Atheros AR8132 / L1c" [Medium,Triaged] 
<cshong> As a computer science student, I do understand that fixing a bug may need a lot of time. I can still boot into Ubuntu if I select the original kernel version during booting. And, I can still eject my DVD drive by using "eject" command. So, I will be very patient to wait for my reported bug to be fixed.
<JFo> I see, but I prefer you open a new bug for your issue Zobjo_O as it could turn out to be slightly different from the one reported
<JFo> cshong, thank you :)
<Zobjo_O> JFo, how can i do to open a new bug (i'm sorry but i'm beginer on ubuntu)
<cshong> Hope that I have a chance to contribute to Ubuntu's development after I graduate.
<JFo> from a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) run the command: apport-bug linux
<JFo> Zobjo_O, ^
<JFo> cshong, I am sure you will. Good luck in your studies :)
<cshong> Thank you.
<JFo> Zobjo_O, if you are interested in learning more about the apport command I have given you above, you can look here: http://man.he.net/man1/apport-bug
<cshong> For bug #575783, if anyone do feel that I need to report the bug to the main Linux kernel development team ( http://www.kernel.org/ ), or have anything need me to do, just leave a comment on the bug web page. It is night time in my country. I need to sleep now. Good night.
<ubot3> Malone bug 575783 in linux "Cannot eject DVD/CD-ROM drive with the hotkey button" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575783
<JFo> good night cshong 
<Zobjo_O> JFo, thanks i try to create a new bug
<JFo> thank you Zobjo_O 
<JFo> just let me know the bug number here and i can take a look
 * cking goes to look at his sick server box
<JFo> Support Escalation: bug 576064
<ubot3> JFo: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: list index out of range
<JFo> ubot3, you are broken
<ubot3> Factoid you are broken not found
<JFo> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/576064
<JFo> nm, you aren't broken
<JFo> apw, ogasawara ^^
<cking> horray, disks fsck'd ok, and upgrade worked fine, server no longer sick
<manjo> wow
<manjo> JFo, how do they expect us to fix it without much info... 
<JFo> no idea manjo 
 * manjo wonders how much more time does 8.04 have support wise ? 
<manjo> I think its a pretty bad idea to go with a product launch on a pretty old lts like 8.04
<ogra> manjo, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle
<ogra> one year
<ogra> (for desktops)
<manjo> wow lts server support until 2013
<manjo> probably in 3yrs we will have 2.7
<manjo> s/in/within/
<ogra> yeah
<manjo> I can understand if they have certified apps on 8.04 otherwise it might be better off to move them to 8.04
<smb> manjo, You could say that 8.04 was the latest LTS up to some days ago
<manjo> true
<manjo> but looks like they are launching a new product based on 8.04+
<manjo> planning seems to lack forsight 
<manjo> smb, I sent an SRU your way
<smb> manjo, I might ignore it for a bit while finishing other stuff, why?
<manjo> smb, fix minor rtl8192se driver makefile isse
<manjo> minor fix rather 
<apw> manjo, more bloody fixes for that driver ... what sort of heap of crap is it?
<smb> manjo, Minor rather in the sense of complexity than size
<smb> manjo, but ok
<smb> Though I would let others have looks on it
<manjo> apw, right less complex fix, upgrade of that driver caused a makefile break
<cking> one presumes the driver is getting better over time..
<apw> cking, we can only hope
<manjo> its still not upstream yet... I should talk to my contact in realtek to get them into staging atleast
<cking> indeedy
<apw> http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-tcpm-frto-02
<cnd_mini> how can I build a kernel from the git tree exactly (or close to) how it's built in the archive?
<cnd> meaning including the d-i packages and everything
<cnd> does just running 'fdr clean && debuild' do it?
<apw> cnd, you need 1) to build the binary-arch target
<apw>  fdr binary-arch
<apw> second the chroot needs to declare itself a buildd
<apw> touch /CurrentlyBuilding
<apw> else you don't get udebs regardless
<persia> Is there a reasonable way to have that not depend on /CurrentlyBuilding ?
<persia> I'm not convinced that this wouldn't be absent in a future Soyuz.
<apw> persia, we'll notice that when the CDs stop building i guess
<apw> currently the build does depend on that a lot, and i have plans to pull it all into one place
<cking> sigh, another day, another 2 BIOS issues
<persia> OK.  I've seen traffic indicating plans to make it go away, so take care :)
<apw> so that instead of needing to add a /currently/building one can say like 'fdr fake_buildd=yes binary-arch and it will do the right thing
<apw> persia, heh well i am sure they will tell us, as we depend on it in anohter way to know the ddeb mechanism to select ... so they will have to tell us for that
<apw> but yes it sucks so i plan to make it be a selection in one place
<persia> Can you not depend on the presence/absence of pkg-create-dbgsyms for the ddeb mechanism?
<apw> so we can make it sensible later
<apw> persia, depends what the presence/absence of that means
<persia> That package tends to only be installed in buildd chroots.
<JFo> cking, I enjoyed your comment about BIOS QA :)
<apw> persia, well the key issue is that the offical way to tell right now is that file
<persia> But /CurrentlyBuilding exists because of an awkward hack in some Soyuz wrapper scripts in launchpad, which is more fragile.
<apw> so us using it is right, that is very ahrd to change it now, and no way to fake it is mental
<persia> apw: For what value of "official"?
<apw> persia, for the value of us asking the archive admins how to tell and them saying that was the way
<cking> JFo, yea, it's getting me down - these guys are shipping before testing IMHO
<JFo> yep
<persia> Heh.  OK.  I suspect there's a soyuz-hackers/archive-admin gap, but if that's the advice they're giving, it probably ought be stable for a bit :)
 * cking feels sorry for JFo having to see my stream of consciousness pass by him all day in Emails
<persia> I'm unsure whether the Soyuz sbuild transition is happening for lucid or LTS+1, so it might be in July/August, or it might be in two years that the change happens.
<apw> persia, i care not what the mechanism is, and i also recognise we are in a bad place should they change
<JFo> cking, actually i gain a lot from it
<persia> OK.  Just wanted to make sure you weren't relying on a discovered hack that wasn't recorded somewhere.  If you've been specifically advised, I'll expect someone is caring for some stability in the interface.
<cking> JFo, glad to see you gain from my pain ;-)
<JFo> heh
 * JFo lives off the tears of others
<cking> heh
<JFo> <-lunch
<apw> persia, no working on their recommendation, but also we are revamping and fixing our crap so its 1) more common, 2) easier to fix, and 3) use that easier to fix to make things like /CB easier to isolate and change
<persia> Cool!
<ogasawara> cnd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenanceStarter#Cross-compiling for ARM (should maybe make sure that is up to date if you're looking to document)
<cnd> ogasawara: hrm... how did I miss that...
<apw> wiki search sucks ?
<cnd> oh, I think I was looking in KernelMaintenance
<cnd> I don't think I tried ..Starter
<ogasawara> cnd: yah, definitely not the easiest thing to find
<cnd> hmmm, that has 'export DEB_BUILD_ARCH=armel'
<cnd> but dpkg-architecture -aarmel spits out:
<cnd> DEB_BUILD_ARCH=amd64
<cnd> which seems more correct...
<cnd> or =i386 in the i386 chroot
 * manjo needs food 
<apw> cnd possibly so
<cnd> apw: No module interdependencies found. This probably means your modules.dep is broken.
<cnd> If this is intentional, touch /home/cndougla/hedley/ubuntu-lucid/debian/build/no-modules
<cnd> apw: https://pastebin.canonical.com/32018/
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having some super serious issues with getting kubuntu installed not sure if im in the right place 
<apw> #ubuntu is normally the first port of call for any support issues, here is the right place for kernel issues
<eagles0513875> when installing with ubiquity withough being in debug mode i get a lot of .so objects and messages saying that the version is older then what is on the cd
<eagles0513875> apw: i have been everywhere from kubuntu to ubuntu 
<eagles0513875> i guess ill try ask the foundations team like rgreening suggested :( 
<apw> if its ubuiquity errros then here is unlikely to be the right place either, if i was gettting ubiquity errors i'd probabally start with foundaations on #ubuntu-devel
<eagles0513875> apw: its shared object errors
<apw> those are all userspace things :)
<eagles0513875> apw: but after a certain point thoguh the installation failes completely
<apw> eagles0513875, not sure how that makes it a kernel issue
<eagles0513875> apw: ok
<apw> seeing the errors like a picture or something may help someone decide
<apw> but if its .so errors, sounds like userspace to me
<eagles0513875> thanks anyway apw 
<eagles0513875> :)
<apw> good luck
<eagles0513875> thanks i need it 
<eagles0513875> im getting super frustrated :( with this
<Delemas> I need Ubutu 10.04 LTS w/ support for the 3ware 9750 4i. What is the recommended means of getting that? Run one of the kernel team's 2.6.33 based kernel? Or is there a cleaner solution I'm missing?
<manjo> Delemas, on server install ? we do have the 3w-9xxx driver not sure if that works for this card or not 
<kamal> apw: hiya - Can you unconfuse me about kernel-ppa-pre-proposed?  My "Dell hang on resume" patch appeared in that PPA (2.6.32-22.33~preNNNN...) so I guessed it would appear in the 2.6.32-22.33 release kernel -- that's out now but it doesn't include many of the patches from 33~pre, including mine.  Do we know when it will be released?
<federico1> hi all
<federico1> I'm looking for chase douglas
<federico1> does he hang around here?
<Delemas> manjo, I believe the required driver is 3w-sas which is added in 2.6.33 and available as a source download for 2.6.8 to 2.6.32 from 3ware. I guess what I'm asking is was the 3w-sas driver added as a separate package or in another repository I've missed. 
<apw> kamal, right it was planned to be in there, but then there was an emergency day-0 kernel which was released
<kamal> federico1: Chase is nick ' cnd ', and yes, he is normally in this channel.
<smb> kamal, It might be the pre-proposed was build from the whole stack of updates before we picked urgent ones for immediate release
<federico1> kamal: thanks!
<federico1> cnd: ping :)
<cnd> federico1: what's up?
<apw> assuming smb doesn't have to do a security in the middle it will be in the next upload
<federico1> cnd: I'm looking at bgo#610482 and your patch there - pretty interesting!
<apw> though that is quite likely ...
<federico1> cnd: so we have a few bugs, I think:
<smb> apw, kamal I would not assume that not
<manjo> Delemas, not sure we carry that driver ... 
<federico1> 1. g-s-d gets more than 1 input event for XF86Display
<federico1> 2. the timestamps in those events are reversed
<kamal> apw, smb: ok great -- I was somewhat less confused than I thought -- thanks guys.  :-)
<cnd> federico1: is that bug # on fdo?
<federico1> cnd: bugzilla.gnome.org
<federico1> cnd: ubuntu bug 484186
<ubot3> federico1: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<manjo> apw, wonder why we don't carry the 3w-sas driver, seem to be added to mainline in October 09
<apw> it seems unlikely its not in our source
<cnd> federico1: ahh, ok
<apw> manjo, its either its not enabled cause 1) error, or 2) known issues
<cnd> federico1: give me a minute to context switch in this bug
<Delemas> apw: I would love to know why....
<cnd> federico1: ok, yes
<cnd> I think we put b in lucid
<apw> as noone has noticed in the whole of the release cycle i assume its not widespread
<cnd> because it fixed an issue for me
<apw> manjo, what config option is it
<cnd> where sometimes when opening the lid and resuming it wouldn't switch back
<federico1> cnd: argh, one sec, phone call...
<cnd> federico1: we may want to take this elsewhere as well
<cnd> a quieter channel?
<manjo> apw, we don't even have the src ./drivers/scsi/3w-sas.c
<Delemas> apw: CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS
<Delemas> as of 2.6.33.1
<apw> manjo, we don't delete source files ?
<apw> if its in 33.0 then its not in lucid
<manjo> apw, yep I am confused 
<manjo> apw, git log says 3w-sas: Add new driver for LSI 3ware 9750 Fri Oct 23 14:52:33 2009 -0700
<manjo> apw, that is mainline
 * manjo confused
<Delemas> That is what I was hoping for. i.e. the addon driver for 2.6.32 and lower...
<manjo> apw, something we can add to backport modules ? 
<apw> its somewhat too late for lucid now, these are things that need to be found in early testing
<apw> manjo, perhaps ... why does noone test before release?
<manjo> heh
<Delemas> Weird 'cause there is a download from 3ware for 9.10...
<manjo> ogasawara, apw, we should open up a channel where people can request drivers to be added 
<manjo> for M
<apw> not particualarly wierd, there are 100s of dodgy vendor drivers out ther
<ogasawara> manjo: it's called kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com :)
 * apw assignes manjo to man the channel
 * manjo ducks
<Delemas> well there are lots of 3ware cards in linux boxes... *shrugs*
<apw> luckily ii pired pretty low
 * manjo belly got in the way
<apw> Delemas, its hard to suck up all the card drivers in the world, we need user requests and justifications for them
<apw> as many are just crack
<manjo> Delemas, so as of now I don't think there is support for that card ... but you could try the main line build of our kernel and see if that wroks for you ... but that kernel is unsupported 
<Delemas> I'm just checking the build for the module now...
<manjo> apw, in the mean time we could perhaps consider adding that crack to backport moules package 
<apw> you could indeed, you'd want to evaluate how good it is as well, we don't want to support something which doesn't really work 
<manjo> apw, right 
<manjo> apw, do we support s**t that gets packaged in backport modules ? 
<Delemas> Fruit you guys have it turned off in that kernel too even though it supports it....
<manjo> Delemas, that can be fixed easily
<apw> Delemas, then the default in mainline must be off
 * manjo spoke too soon
<apw> and that normally indicates its low quality
<manjo> I can see Tejun Heo cleaned up a bunch of stuff in that driver recently 
<federico1> cnd: sorry - my dad was calling
<cnd> federico1: np
<federico1> cnd: so, thanks for debugging that
<apw> manjo, wahts the default selection for the option?
<apw> i'd check if my machine wasn't rattling my teeth doning a sync
<federico1> cnd: I think I'd feel more comfortable just ignoring the warped event, rather than trying to set the configuration again
<federico1> cnd: I thought that we were passing bogus values to XRRSetCrtcConfig(); never imagined that the timestamps would be the problem
<federico1> (it's also pretty hard to reproduce, at least on my end...)
<cnd> federico1: yes, I felt the same way, except:
<cnd> I ran into an issue with my new dell mini
<cnd> when I open the lid, it emits the two events (opening the lid resumes the machine from suspend, btw)
<manjo> looking 
<cnd> if I had a vga cable plugged in on suspend
<cnd> then on resume, if we ignored the first event then it somehow wasn't switching off vga
<apw> manjo, where is the damn driver?
<manjo> scsi
<cnd> and if you were in only-vga mode, you had no screen
<cnd> so for ubuntu at least, we went with sending the event twice
<apw> if the config option Delemas quoted is right its not in 34-rc6
<manjo> config SCSI_3W_SAS
<manjo>         tristate "3ware 97xx SAS/SATA-RAID support"
<manjo>         depends on PCI && SCSI
<manjo>         help
<manjo>           This driver supports the LSI 3ware 9750 6Gb/s SAS/SATA-RAID cards.
<manjo>           <http://www.lsi.com>
<manjo>           Please read the comments at the top of
<manjo>           <file:drivers/scsi/3w-sas.c>.
<cnd> cause it's better in my mind to get my screen back, even if it flickers someone else's an extra time
<federico1> cnd: so, plug vga and make it the only enabled monitor, suspend, unplug, unsuspend -> no display?
<cnd> but who knows how many people see both events too?
<cnd> maybe it's a buggy graphics card, and few others see them
<Delemas> apw: I wish I could find something concrete about issues. Yes that's the option...
<cnd> federico1: correct, on your repro scenario
<cnd> as far as I can remember
<cnd> it was a while ago :)
<federico1> cnd: that's weird.  It *could* be that something is settling down, and in the first event, the VGA still reports as being connected, when in fact it's not.  That *could* be that old bug in the intel driver which made it say that VGA was connected when it wasn't (or is that code too new to be that bug?)
<cnd> federico1: that very well could be the issue
<apw> 3ware 97xx SAS/SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_SAS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 
<cnd> I didn't have time to fiddle with the driver itself
<cnd> and there's some weird stuff in there about not honoring the lid switch in older cards
<apw> manjo, it defaults off: 3ware 97xx SAS/SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_SAS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 
<cnd> so I figured we might as well just do the best we can in userspace
<federico1> cnd: yeah, lids are a big problem right now
<federico1> cnd: so, I'll push your patch
<cnd> federico1: ok, thanks :)
<Delemas> Murphy's law everything else supports it but what I want to run... :)
<federico1> cnd:  something to keep in mind - one thing I've been wanting to do to reduce flicker is that when we are going to change the RANDR parameters, first fade all monitors to black, then do the switch, then fade back in
<federico1> cnd: macos does that and it looks very smooth
<federico1> cnd: so *that* fading may give us enough time to let hardware and drivers to settle down
<cnd> ahh, yes
<manjo> Delemas, looks like its not a stable driver, so supporting it in an LTS is not a good idea
<cnd> federico1: well, we can change this behavior when we get to that point
<cnd> I certainly don't care whether we ignore or readjust the second
<cnd> I just want things to work :)
<manjo> Delemas, I think its an easy call not to deal with that driver until it gets stable
<Delemas> manjo, it's in the stable kernel, not marked experimental and available for bsd and el5 etc....
<federico1> cnd: well, if it didn't work for you when ignoring the second, let's re-emit the change
<federico1> cnd: give me a few minutes and I'll push it
<cnd> federico1: np
<cnd> like I said, we applied the patch to ubuntu pre release
<cnd> so there's no urgency from us
<apw> manjo, Delemas, as for the mainline builds they just take the default from upstream which is off ... which needs some thinking about to fix there
<cnd> federico1: thanks for following up on this!
<cnd> sorry to drag you into the kernel den
<federico1> cnd: np - I want to get to the core of these oddities; otherwise multi-monitor support looks like a total fail
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> and honestly, the patch fixes an error warning, but no bad behavior
<cnd> so if you see any whiff of regression, let us know
<cnd> we should both revert it if it there's any regression
<federico1> sure
<cnd> I guess, no bad behaviour other than the vga suspend no-vga resume case
<federico1> cnd: any ideas on where the two input events may come from?
<cnd> federico1: nope
<cnd> didn't get that far
<cnd> I'd assume from the i915 module though
<manjo> Delemas, I just checked the readme on lsi, fedora & suse include this driver as unsupported ... 
<manjo> apw, ^
<manjo> imho better of going for a better supported raid card in linux
<apw> i guess the right thing to do is get a bug opened asking for it, and we can decide what if anything we can do about it now we are released as a team
<manjo> apw, +1
<manjo> Delemas, ^
<Delemas> ya this is really being an uphill battle.I guess I'll just get a 9690SA instead.
<apw> Delemas, i'll add trying to make those drivers self enable in mainline builds to my todo list
<Delemas> apw Thanks. Eventually that card will replace the 9690SA so support would be good.
<grapz> Hi. I'm trying to get 10.04 to work with the new MacBook Pro (7,1), but there seems to be a problem with the MCP89 chipset, as in it doesn't find any SATA drives. Should this be reported at Launchpad or at bugzilla.kernel.org ?
<manjo> grapz, yep
<grapz> as in both ?? :)
<manjo> right 
<grapz> excellent :)
<manjo> grapz, looks likes there is no upstream support either...
<grapz> well, i know some MCP89 support was added back in 2.6.29 or so in ahci.c
<manjo> grapz, is that an audio chipset... looks like there is one by that name .. 
<mjg59> manjo: It's a motherboard chipset
<mjg59> Includes audio, sata and other stuff
<grapz> the latest from nVidia
<manjo> oh no!
<manjo> :) 
<grapz> or, one of the latest..
<manjo> grapz, probably a matter of device ids? can you open a bug ? 
<cnd> apw: argh... I'm really pissed off at kernel-wedge
<cnd> it's so opaque
<grapz> manjo: yeah, i will. is there a site that sais what logs i should add with it ?
<cnd> but I *think* I've got my issues fixed
<manjo> grapz, use from command line ubuntu-bug linux 
<manjo> that will upload all the logs 
<manjo> we need 
<grapz> ahh, excellent, cool...
<manjo> grapz, can you give me device id ? I can quickly look in src 
<grapz> manjo: here is a lspci from yesterday: http://codepad.org/XCodPSbX
<manjo> looking 
<manjo> cnd, don't you have a macbook pro? 
<cnd> manjo: a macbook and a dell mini 10
<cnd> manjo: why?
<manjo> cnd, <grapz> Hi. I'm trying to get 10.04 to work with the new MacBook Pro (7,1), but there seems to be a problem with the MCP89 chipset, as in it doesn't find any SATA drives. Should this be reported at Launchpad or at bugzilla.kernel.org ?
<cnd> manjo: yeah, likely different innards in that one
<cnd> I have a Macbook (5,1)
<manjo> ah
<cnd> and the major versions (7 vs 5) are comparable
<grapz> the 7,1 got released 2 weeks ago in Eurpoe atleast
<cnd> aren't comparable
<Delemas> meh 9690SA doesn't support 6Gbps drives....
<grapz> manjo: i'll reboot into livecd and make the bug, back in a bit
<manjo> grapz, sure
<manjo> cnd, what is your host bridge (lspci) ? 
<manjo> 7.1 is Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0d60
<cnd> manjo: 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)
<cnd> manjo: 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge [10de:0a82] (rev b1)
<manjo> ok so found both in http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids
<manjo> Grapz, found it in http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids
<manjo> 0d85  MCP89 SATA Controller
<manjo> 	0d89  MCP89 SATA Controller (AHCI mode)
<manjo> 	0d8d  MCP89 SATA Controller (RAID mode)
<Grapz> manjo, was it ubuntu-bug -s i should use?
<manjo> ubuntu-bug linux
<Grapz> heh, that option isn`t mentioned in ubuntu-bug --help
<manjo> oops ubuntu-bug -p linux then
<Delemas> Anyone have a suggestion for high performance SAS2 controller which is Lucid Lynx friendly?
<Grapz> manjo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/576601
<ubot3> Malone bug 576601 in linux "mcp89 sata not detected" [Undecided,New] 
<manjo> Grapz, you will need to open a bugzilla.kernel.org report as well, looks like it needs upstream work to get the driver working 
<Grapz> manjo, ok, so should i reference it to the bug at launchpad or?
<manjo> sure
<Grapz> will do
<Grapz> manjo, what category should I post it in? Drivers?
<manjo> yes
<bjf> apw, voting goes on until 10:00 p.m.?
<bjf> apw, should be closing right about now
<manjo> bjf, ?
<bjf> manjo, UK elections
<manjo> :)
<manjo> indications are towards a hung parliament
<Grapz> manjo, should I just attach all the logs from the Ubuntu bug?
<manjo> yes that will help 
<manjo> or they should be able to reference it from launchpad 
<manjo> apw, is it going to be Cameron ? 
<apw> bjf, another hour
<apw> hung to cameron slight i suspect
<federico1> cnd: ping
<cnd> federico1: pong
<Grapz> manjo, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15923
<ubot3> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15923 in Other "SATA doesn't work on MCP89 chipset" [Normal,New] 
<federico1> cnd: I'm confused - you said this bug happened when you just open the laptop's lid to unsuspend?
<cnd> yes
<federico1> cnd: and did you actually press XF86Display, or do those keypress events just come out of nowhere?
<cnd> federico1: they came from somewhere, but I did not press any XF86Display buttons
<federico1> (i.e. why is this patch in handle_fn_f7() rather than on_randr_event())
<cnd> federico1: I assume someone in the kernel is generating the events
<cnd> I don't really know
<bjf> apw, right i forgot i'm an hour ahead of you :-)
<federico1> ok, *that* is weird :)
<manjo> bjf, where are you?
<bjf> i'm in belgium (uds-m location)
<manjo> ah in somehands?
<apw> i think he is just there in the location
<bjf> manjo, just hanging with mark, he called me up and asked me to come over
<manjo> funny guys
<apw> who was being funny, no it
<apw> not i, even
<manjo> bjf & mark
<bjf> manjo, according the the kernel calendar :-) I was at a linux audio conference in utrecht, the netherlands and then came down to uds-m
<bjf> manjo, rather than fly home and turn around and fly back
<manjo> apw, looks like its a 1/2 hr flight for you
<bjf> manjo, right now there are the folks and somehands, the design team sprint and then me
<bjf> s/and/at/
<apw> manjo, 2 hours on the train, three including the ends i hope
<manjo> ah train even
<apw> yep, avoid the ash at all costs
<manjo> heh 
<manjo> hear now the ash is in scotland
<manjo> they stopped talking at it in the US media
<cnd> someone shoot me
<cnd> I'm so tired of this kernel wedge issue
 * manjo shoots cnd
<cnd> oh thank goodness, my kernel finally built right...
<manjo> s**t I just shot you 
<manjo> apw, when do you guys mumble on thu ? 
<manjo> ogasawara, ^
<apw> manjo, not sure we've done it recent cause of release week etc
<manjo> ah ok
<manjo> ogasawara, so you need separate patches for maverick? or can you apply the sru patch from lucid ?
<apw> manjo, i think ogasawara is afk for a couple of hours this afternoon
<akgraner> apw, ogasawara thank you again for your session this morning!
<akgraner> sorry it got a little nuts for a few mins
<apw> akgraner, seemed to go better than average
<akgraner> oh good 
<akgraner> thanks again for running the open week session...
<bjf> akgraner, wish you were here, have noone to hang with :-)
<bjf> akgraner, i'm at uds-m location already 
<bjf> akgraner, everyone else off doing their "somehands" thing
<akgraner> bjf, big kid table 
<akgraner> bjf, you reserved it right
<bjf> akgraner, ACK!
<akgraner> bjf, good!  glad you remembered
<akgraner> bjf, what's the weather there temp wise?
<cnd> apw: in case you are interested, see all the changes in the latest release at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=cndougla/hedley.git;a=summary
<cnd> maybe we want to pull the UBUNTU commit to the Ubuntu kernel tree?
<bjf> akgraner, 50s
<akgraner> apw - Rikki said the proposed kernel is working well for her and he wireless stuff is working like it should - she said to send a Thank you to and I quote "the bestest kernel team"
<bjf> akgraner, it's cool but dry right now, i think thats supposed to chage (supposed to get wet)
<akgraner> bjf, thanks - :-) now I need to find a bigger suitcase 
<manjo> akgraner, load the suitecase with taquilla ? 
<akgraner> manjo, nah - just stopping a the duty free area on the way in 
<akgraner> JFo,  is on the same flight he can carry it :-)
<manjo> akgraner, entourage 
<akgraner> hehe
<manjo> akgraner, buy him a big mac will you 
<manjo> out for a bit
<ogasawara> manjo: the SRU re the rtl8192se fix ups? Usually just mention in the email that you want it applied to maverick as well.
<ogasawara> I assume it should apply cleanly
<ogasawara> manjo: so if you can, just reply to your email that you want it for maverick also so it doesn't fall off my radar
<ogasawara> manjo: ah nm, as I'm catching up on my email I see you've already done this :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-07
<cnd> JFo: ping?
<JFo> pong cnd
<JFo> sorry, was out of the house a bit
<cnd> JFo: in an effort to save uds time, I was wondering if we could consolidate the maverick better bug handling session and my session on better tracing integration with bug reports
<JFo> fine with me
<cnd> np, on the delay too, it's way past working hours :)
<cnd> ok, I'll let ogasawara know
<cnd> thanks!
<cnd> ogasawara: I guess here's your notification? :)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> my pleasure cnd 
<cnd> JFo: thanks!
<JFo> :)
<ogasawara> cnd: ack, will remove the blueprint from the schedule
<cooloney> ogasawara: are you still there?
<cooloney> ogasawara: just a quick question about our new maverick kernel tree
<ogasawara> cooloney: yep still here, what's the question?
<cooloney> ogasawara: there are no topic branch in M tree
<ogasawara> cooloney: nope
<cooloney> ogasawara: why?
<ogasawara> cooloney: not yet
<cooloney> ogasawara: ok
<cooloney> got it.
<cooloney> ogasawara: i just saw you applied my patch for fec driver.
<cooloney> in master branch
<ogasawara> cooloney: we need to sort out the topic branches next week at UDS
<cooloney> ogasawara: right, i saw that wiki page
<cooloney> ogasawara: thanks, 
<baptistemm> heya
<psurbhi> good morning
<abogani> psurbhi: also to you
 * apw yawns ... hrm no government here today
 * smb waves
<smb> apw, Lucky you. :-P
<apw> hi smb ...
<psurbhi> apw, a tight election.. the conservatives could still win...
<psurbhi> ?
 * smb waits for Thunderbird stop stealing all of his cpu and finally displaying any kind of image
<apw> it may just about be mathematically possible
<psurbhi> heh
<smb> psurbhi, While I cannot look, have you seen and replied to the mail about the cve stuff
<psurbhi> smb, no.... let me have a look
<psurbhi> smb, i just saw the intrepid email :(
 * apw struggles to remember what intrepid means
<psurbhi> also, can you see the unmount-sync email i sent yesterday? thunderbird has not fetched it yet in my inbox
<apw> psurbhi, the double patches ?
<smb> apw, That we drop it 
<smb> apw, after unfortunately doing some work on it
<smb> psurbhi, At the moment I cannot see any mail
<apw> smb, you missed my joke there ... i was implying the whole of intrepid was erased from my mind
<psurbhi> smb, were you asking about the email referring to hardy..
<psurbhi> apw, yes, the double patches.. though i can see them on the internet
<smb> apw, Yeah, I actually missed the whole line. Too early in the morning (not)
<psurbhi> http://old.nabble.com/-PATCH-0-2--fix-for-slow-unmount-on-ext4---bug-543617-on-lp-td28471853.html
<psurbhi> smb, i have replied to the email about hardy reviews
<psurbhi> is that what you are referring to? or have i missed an email?
<smb> psurbhi, No thats what I meant. I might see it in half an hour... :(
<psurbhi> smb, that i replied back on monday itself
<psurbhi> :( 
<smb> psurbhi, No I mean the mail I sent out yesterday
<smb> psurbhi, The one asking for looking at Leanns comment about the goto
<smb> So maybe you actually did miss some of them
<psurbhi> smb, its not reached me..
<smb> psurbhi, Gosh, I think Thunderbird just slowly dies, so maybe it better discussed here
<smb> psurbhi, There was just one thing about the rh patch. It contains a goto to a target, that does not exist in Dapper. If you can see how the code looks in the package or whether you find patches that would add the goto, please let me know whether its somewhere to the end. Then we could just replace the goto with a return 1
<psurbhi> smb, let me look, thanks :)
<apw> psurbhi, its now officially a hung parliament ... noone can win now
<apw> cking, .... hung we is
<psurbhi> apw, cool.. coalition woes :) 
<RAOF> Once again, Tasmania leads the Western world :)
 * psurbhi tylersburg is dead :( 
<apw> psurbhi, you tend to kill that box a lot
<psurbhi> sigh
<cking> apw, fun and games now in UK politics.
<apw> something like that, though my phrase had bullshit in it :)
<cking> yeah, I expect Gordon will try to hang on as long as he can
 * cking got 4 hours sleep - was glued to radio 4 last night/this morning
<RAOF> At least both your major parties *want* to win.  Our governor general basically had to say “look, you were the premier before, and the opposition hasn't got a majority.  Go and sort it out in parliament, damnit”
<cking> psurbhi, dead in what kinda way?
<psurbhi> cking, it has crashed... it was throwing scsi errors
<psurbhi> and now the filesystem is toasted... and i need to reinstall (before which i will replace the cpu to the older one) so saturday will be spent in trying to repair it
<smb> cking, Its always surprising how much support someone who messed it all up still got. Reminds me a bit of Kohl, where some younger people already believed that chancellor is a lifetime position.
<apw> cking, you are sad, i watched channel 4 piss take show, with real results last night till about 1 then gave up
<cking> apw, I just wanted to see if my local MP got booted out or not
<apw> cking, and ?
<smb> psurbhi, Did you do fs tests or tried a new upgrade to it?
<psurbhi> smb, yes i did
<cking> apw, well, we had a swing to the right - a 37 seat majority last time was smashed 
<smb> psurbhi, Thats a bad answer to an or question
<psurbhi> smb, both
<psurbhi> :)
<smb> psurbhi, Ah :)
 * apw blames psurbhi for breaking it
 * psurbhi blames the scsi hardware.. curses it
 * psurbhi the old laptops dying too with the cpu glowing with heat..!! hopefully it will last through the uds
<smb> cking, I think psurbhi will make a good new hw test engineer. If it survives its good. ;-P
<cking> smb, I was just thinking the same thing!
 * cking needs to remember to bring the stickers
<psurbhi> cking, what stickers?
<smb> cking, You definitely have to
<akgraner> cking, I was just about to asak you if you were bringing them
<psurbhi> cking, everytime i am asked at the airport security - who is that guy ? :P
<apw> British National Party
<apw> 0	
<psurbhi> pointing to your sticker
<apw> a good line in the table me thinks
<cking> apw, pity it could not be negative ;-)
<apw> under PR they would get 7 seats
<cking> psurbhi, my ugly mug will be on the international banning list soon
<psurbhi> heh
<smb> cking, But not for the stickers but for the side-effects on travel you have
<apw> cking, sorry _12_
<apw> cking, and UKIP 20
<apw> libs about 149
<cking> what about the monster raving looney party?
 * smb cries 291 of 362. At the rate my mail is currently fetched I consider driving over to the DC to fetch it personally
 * cking wonders if it's technically a "well hung" parliament..
 * psurbhi would accompany smb to fetch the mails for her too
<smb> cking, is that the same hung as in hanging them?
<smb> psurbhi, Are you using the "upgraded to Lucid" Thunderbird, too?
<cking> smb, only when they are highly objectionable
<smb> (finally it finished)
<cking> it's sloooow today for some reason
<psurbhi> smb, yes i am
<psurbhi> are you too?
<smb> psurbhi, Yes upgraded yesterday. It seemed quicker then (still it decided that it wants to download all of the imap mail now). But today its slow as snails
<psurbhi> smb, same here.. 
<psurbhi> (except for the yesterday part).. i think i will do a fresh install on my laptop.. have been upgrading since intrepid..
<smb> Maybe we can blame apw for syncing all of his stuff today
<smb> psurbhi, I upgraded from a Karmic install.
<psurbhi> :) yes... m sure we can blame apw
 * cking wonders if a non-serialized _WAK method is causing a hang because of a global lock being required on a EC memory space read on a racy bit of AML..
<smb> cking, You seem to have too much fun with the aml emulator...
<psurbhi> smb, i have updated the patch from rh
<psurbhi> with the whole thing :)
<smb> psurbhi, Cool thanks, I'll pull that then. :)
<smb> (after getting cooloney 's patch into Lucid before he confuses me even more)
<cking> smb, actually, I'm stepping through the AML against the acpi driver - it's quite tedious
<smb> cking, I can believe that. Especially with that kind of problem. So forcing acpi to serialize every call makes the issue go away?
<cooloney> smb: thanks, man
 * cooloney needs reboot his server now, just upgraded it from karmic to lucid
<smb> cooloney, Sorry for being late. Just 5 versions and many mails later I was not sure this is the final one. :)
<apw> smb, cheek, thats all on my local lan
 * psurbhi takes a break.. rest time for a while..
<smb> apw, bah, I thought you were re-syncing IMAP with the server as well. 
<apw> nope, my email is working just fine to the imap server
<smb> apw, Ok, ok. Then I cannot blame you for _that_. ;-P
 * cooloney fails to boot his lucid on his server now
<cooloney> so bad
 * smb leaves for lunch
<apw> cooloney, now what you broken
<cooloney> apw: i s/karmic/lucid/g in my source.list
<cooloney> then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<cooloney> after that, reboot
<cooloney> but there is no 10.04 kernel options in grub menu
<cooloney> so it still boots from 9.10 2.6.31 kernel
<cooloney> it stops at some check battery or something is running background
<cooloney> so weird
<tumbleweed> I've upgraded a server from hardy -> lucid and it's now suffering a massive kernel memory leak
<tumbleweed> any hints on debugging that?
<tumbleweed> (around 10MiB / second)
 * cooloney thumbs up to tumbleweed 
<cooloney> tumbleweed: you are a brave man
<tumbleweed> cooloney: :P
<tumbleweed> i'm getting bored of rebooting
<tumbleweed> it just lasted a record of 15 mins
<soren> tumbleweed: You're sure it's the kernel that's leaking? Which kernel version?
<apw> cooloney, hrm, normally one does an update-manager -d to do that
<apw> tumbleweed, how are you determining that the kernel is leaking memory at that rate
<apw> and when it dies (as i assume it does) what is the symptoms
<tumbleweed> hi, sorry, tied up on the phone
<tumbleweed> it's the latest lucid version, I'll grab the number as soon as it comes up again
<tumbleweed> apw: number of processes is pretty static, and htop shows no process using more than 1% of RAM
<tumbleweed> but memory climbs alarmingly fast
<tumbleweed> first time it happened, it went OOM (without using much swap). We've been trying to catch it before it gets OOM since then
<cooloney> apw: ok, got it. i never try update-manager before. heh
<apw> memory measured how
<tumbleweed> situation: this is a mirror. We've had RAID array problems in the last week, so moved to using a remote array, first via nfs, then cifs. During the downtime caused by the array failure we upgraded to lucid
<tumbleweed> apw: measured by the green bars in htop :) What would you like me to look at?
<apw> well the kernel keeps memory mostly full so it 'filling up' means little
<tumbleweed> apw: yeah, but that's normally cache / buffers, this is used memory
<apw> and where are you seeing it going
<tumbleweed> nowhere :(
<apw> see if its accounted in the bar is being reported somewhere
<tumbleweed> yeah, but I mean not into any processes
<apw> /proc/meminfo and /proc/slabinfo may give you some clues as to where it is
<tumbleweed> when I looked earlier, slabinfo was dominated by conntrack entries. I assmume I should takea  few samples and diff?
<apw> yeah watch whats increasing
<apw> knowing what they were like on hardy may help too
<tumbleweed> the big gains all seem to be in kmalloc-*
<apw> and how much % of your ram is in there
<tumbleweed> and the leak is noticably triggered by increases in traffic
<tumbleweed> what units is slabinfo in? I 'm assuming column 2 is the important one
<apw> sounds bad
<apw> the first two cols are in objects, active and space for
<tumbleweed> so I should multiply objects by 192 for a kmalloc-192 ?
<apw> yep, though other entries give you real sizes
<apw> the first line does tell you the meanings
<tumbleweed> http://pastebin.com/CEEWGtxB
<apw>  tumbleweed none of that looks particularly scarey if the mahcine is doing something
<apw> but i would start with a 10s capture of both of those and plot them out see whats trending up
<tumbleweed> sounds fair enough
<tumbleweed> let me see if I can get something out of the next cycle
<apw> lets hope its not something generic like the kmalloc slabs, as so little info is gained 
 * tumbleweed has to take a lunch break :)
<apw> enjoy
 * tumbleweed takes a laptop with
<tumbleweed> what's interesting is that if I drop the apaches, ftpd, etc. memory usage slowly sinks down again
<smb> Ok, its 255miles to Brussels, the gas tank is full, I know where my sunglasses are and I got 20l beer in my trunk.
 * smb feels ready for UDS now
<bjf> smb, when are you leaving?
<smb> bjf, Sunday, but I like being prepared. :)
<bjf> smb, how much beer can you get into your car :-), maybe when you get here we will need to make a "little trip"
<smb> bjf, I can convert the backseats into trunk space. Guess it should be sufficient
<smb> bjf, We always can make a second trip. ;-P
<bjf> smb, just what I was thinking :-)
<cking> smb, that line from the blues brothers by any chance?
<smb> cking, naaah. Not by _any_ chance
<smb> cking, I am not sure they had beer
<cking> “It's 106 miles to Chicago. We got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses!....................HIT IT!!!”
<cking-afk> food
<smb> psurbhi, Was the whole: target in the same patch or another one? i am asking because returning something else than 0 or 1 does not seem to make much sense with the rest of the current code.
<psurbhi> smb, it was a part of another patch
<psurbhi> i have updated the notes as well
<smb> psurbhi, Eh, was too lazy to read the notes. Probably should. Anyway, I think if we only want to have maydump return "yes" it might be simpler to say return 1 instead of the goto
<psurbhi> smb, yes
<psurbhi> The "whole:" in the maydump comes from the  linux-2.6.9-COREDUMP-add-MMF_DUMP_ELF_HEADERS-flag-support.patch from  the same src.rpm. 
<psurbhi> This patch also renames maydump() to vma_dump_size()  to which the original patch actually applies
<smb> psurbhi, In that case I think we should go without the goto whole. The usage of maydump is rather boolean
<psurbhi> smb, i did think of that too.. but then later went with the patch as is.. 
<smb> psurbhi, What made you re-think?
<psurbhi> return 1 would be appropriate
<psurbhi> smb, our policy of sticking to a patch.. ?
<psurbhi> or no?
<smb> Well as much it is possible. But for something that old and having dependencies on another patch we don't need necessarily it is better to adapt
<psurbhi> ok
<apw> smb, i like the sound of your 'payload' ... i shall have to come explore it :)
<psurbhi> smb, i have uploaded the new patch for dapper
<smb> apw, Hah, you had your chance. Now you have to wait until you get there. :-P If it has any left until then. >:-)
<apw> *slap*
<smb> psurbhi, Ok, looks good to me now. Thanks
<smb> apw, hehe
<smb> apw, Lucky for you some people will drink less ;-)
 * cking notes that debugging AML on 4 hours sleep is kinda hard
<apw> cking, i am not in the mood at all today
 * smb notes that cking should not debug while sleeping
<cking> smb, sometimes I debug code in my sleep and see the answer when I awake
 * smb get jealous
<apw> cking, mostly happens to me in the shower
<cking> mind you, it's invariably the *wrong* answer... ;-)
 * smb tries to evade that picture
<cking> is that "clean room" programming apw?
<apw> cking, something like that ... very droll
<smb> Nooo, now I wonder what agile programming is...
<apw> smb, where did you get your skype from ?  direct from skype or a PPA ?
<JFo> ogasawara, smb or apw, any of you care to weigh in on Custom DSDT in bug 246222
<ubot3> Malone bug 246222 in linux "Linux 2.6.26 not loading custom DSDT from initrd" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246222
<smb> apw, direct
<apw> i have a clean install here and i am fighting to get the right deps installed
<smb> JFo, Not supported for lucid. apw ?
<JFo> right, I told them it was due to their ability to hose a system
<JFo> but I was wondering of one of you would mind expanding on that
<apw> JFo, we've not supported it since intrepid
<smb> apw, Hm, I think I had the one they claim is for Intrepid or Jaunty...
<JFo> this one was assigned to Ben Collins so I wasn't processing it
<smb> apw, To install I let it fail. Then run apt-get install -f
<JFo> I've dropped the assignment
<apw> JFo, done
<JFo> thank you kind sir, you are a gentleman :)
<apw> JFo, i was terse and repetative 
<JFo> worksforme ;)
<smb> apw, as long as its not terse and abusive
<tumbleweed> determined that my memory leaks are triggered by vsftpd
<tumbleweed> writing up a script to do some graphing now
<apw> tumbleweed, they are 'fixed' by killing it ?
<tumbleweed> apw: if I run apt-mirror against my mirror using http, no problem
<tumbleweed> use ftp, leaks badly and slowly clears up over the next 10 mins after I stop
<tumbleweed> (which means it isn't actually a leak)
<apw> right ... not a kernel leak at least
<tumbleweed> apw: but the kernel is where the memory is going
<apw> maybe a buildup of contrack entries perhaps, you can see those though and cnofirm
 * tumbleweed tried without conntrack quite early on (I thought)
<apw> there are a lot of things a process can do, open files etc which take up space in the kernel
<tumbleweed> apw: yeah
<tumbleweed> apw: removed all conntrack + nat modules. still happens
<apw> hrm, so one needs to find out what that application is doing, be interesting to see fi it is leaking open sockets or something
<tumbleweed> ~2k open tcp sockets according to netstat
 * JFo reads cking's verbal beatdowns in e-mail :)
 * JFo gets a clearer impression of BIOS code
<bjf> hah, raving lunatic party!
 * smb wants the same drink as bjf 
<bjf> smb, there is a 'raving lunatic party' in the UK elections
 * bjf didn't know apw was running for MP
<apw> monster raving looney party please
<apw> run by screaming lord such
<cking> JFo, feel my pain
<cking> I like the "lets have a party" party
<JFo> heh
<cnd> apw: I got hedley built yesterday evening finally
<cnd> thanks for the help
<cnd> it was a combination of failures, and I had to debug kernel-wedge to figure it out
<apw> cnd, sounds good ... what was the outcome?
<manjo> apw, I shot him before he could finish building 
<cnd> apw: see the last four commits: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=cndougla/hedley.git;a=summary
<cnd> manjo: that's about the time it all started working :)
<cnd> apw, do you think we'd want the "UBUNTU: don't force module dependency checking" change in the ubuntu kernels?
<apw> cnd, i suspect there is no reason not to have it
<cnd> ok, I'll send it to k-t for review
<manjo> reports of more ash cloud
<apw> cnd, ok so yeah it essentially as we expected, just needing 'di' disabled for mimas, other than the additional patch you just mentioned to sort out the no modules mode
<cnd> apw, well, we still need d-i
<cnd> I think
<apw> overly simplistic language from me
<cnd> I disabled all the d-i packages EXCEPT the kernel-image udeb
<cnd> ok
<apw> disable allt he missing d-i packages
<cnd> yeah
<apw> you really need to leave a little latitude in understanding the rest of us :)
<cnd> I'll try :)
<cnd> I tend to be a very explicit person when it comes to tech and work
<cnd> to a fault
<apw> cnd, indeed, can be good but sometimes it makes it hard to summarise without tripping your 'thats not right' filter ... i am almost as bad mind
<cnd> part of it is a comfort level too
<cnd> as I get more comfortable with each of us on the team, I can read between the lines of each person a little better
<cnd> ogasawara: do you prefer if I prepend [MAVERICK] to patches for it?
<cnd> during lucid development, I never prepended unless it was for a previous release
<bigcx2> hey all
<bigcx2> got a question about how usb flash drives are handled in the kernel
<bigcx2> are they seen as sata or scsi?
<abogani> bigcx2: AFAIK both sata and usb storage devices are handled by libata which in turn use scsi subsystem
<smb> Yes, afaik there might be different low level protocols involved (scsi, ata, or worse) but from the userspace point of view they are sd disks
<bigcx2> abogani: ok, so does that mean if i just want to support usb flash drives in my system then it should be safe to disable sata support and leave scsi support in?
<abogani> bigcx2: IMHO Yes it should be safe
<bigcx2> i'm trying to develop a custom cut-down kernel config for a sbc where we're not using any sata disks but we might be using usb flash drives
<bigcx2> abogani: ok it's your fault if i lose
<bigcx2> :)
<bigcx2> thanks
 * abogani can't understand why someone would want disable sata support these days...
<bigcx2> like i said it's for a custom sbc
<abogani> ahhh
<bigcx2> where we're either using a compact flash or usb drive as a hard disk
 * abogani never use Ubuntu for his sbc systems...
<bigcx2> i have ubuntu running on it now, i'd just like to make it super speedy for real time usage
<bigcx2> it's amazing how much stuff is in there by default that most people will never need
<bigcx2> like ham radio support!
<JFo> whoa there ;)
<bigcx2> JFo: whoa what
<bigcx2> ham radio or real time
<abogani> ham radio I suppose.
<JFo> ham radio :)
<bigcx2> heh
<abogani> real time don't let no one say "whoa" here.
<JFo> was just picking on you bigcx2 
<apw> ogasawara, seems that we haven't put maverick as a series goal for our blueprints, so they don't appear in the work-items breakdowns
<bjf> bigcx2, having those in doesn't slow it down, it just makes it available for those that have the devices or want the option
<achiang> speed and bloat are indeed unrelated. ;)
<bigcx2> haha right, but of course it does cut down my kernel build time down to less than 20 minutes on my laptop!
<bigcx2> vs. an hour and a half
<ogasawara> apw: oops, will get them cleaned up
<bjf> bigcx2, now that I can agree with you on
<abogani> I'm not
<abogani> Where disk are slow (like usb and flash disk) time necessary to copy kernel (and initrd) is a real issue
<abogani> *copy into ram
<abogani> from a boot speed POV obviosuly
 * JFo goes to lunch
<bigcx2> abogani: sure, but for my application we can't have any moving mechanical parts on this board
<bjf> abogani, true, but if you are only booting once every 6 months, is that small boot time worth the effort (sometimes it is and sometimes it is not)
<bigcx2> yea boot time isn't a major concern
<bigcx2> these things stay on for a realllyyy lonnnng time
<bigcx2> just curious, do you guys work for canonical
<bigcx2> ?
<apw> some of us do yes, not everyone
 * abogani no 
 * apw is on the canonical kernel team
 * bjf is on the canonical kernel team
<abogani> bigcx2: Feel free to offer me a job if you can :)
<sconklin> apw: I have an inbound bug report that may be related to the patches YingYing emailed to the list, are you putting any work into this yet? If not I'll build a test kernel with those patches.
 * sconklin is on the canonical team
<apw> sconklin, nope not touched them ... if you have a test case do feel free
<bigcx2> apw, bjf, sconklin, do you guys get to work from your house most of the time?
<apw> yep we mostly are home based
<sconklin> bigcx2: yes, with travel about one week in 6 or so
<bjf> bigcx2, yes most of the time, i'm working from a hotel in belgium right now waiting for uds-m to start on monday
 * ogra happily tortures the kernel team from the comfortable backseat of another canonical dept. :)
<bigcx2> haha
<bigcx2> cool, i always thought it would be cool to work for/with canonical
<bigcx2> i've been using ubuntu since warty
<smb> sconklin, Wassn't those Lucid ones? I might have gotten there but I am winding my way backwards.
<bigcx2> abogani: what do you do now?
<sconklin> smb: yes, sorry, I'm living a week in the past
 * smb is on the Canonical team too, but wasn't listening
<smb> sconklin, Well those came in just today, didn't they?
<abogani> bigcx2: Unfortunately unemployed :-(
<sconklin> those patches, yes. Also I just got a bug report on identica and there should be a bug filed soon. It's the same symptom - happens when going to screen saver
<sconklin> smb: so I thought it might make a good test case since it's repeatable
<sconklin> smb https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/577070
<ubot3> Malone bug 577070 in linux "Blanking screensaver doesn't activate until mouse is moved" [Undecided,New] 
<smb> sconklin, Sounds good if we can reproduce them. Then at least someone can test that when it goes into proposed
<smb> sconklin, Though it will take a bit until then
<sconklin> smb: exactly. Since that will be a while, I'll try to build a test today with those two patches
<bjf> wales (not sure which party) just set the price of a vote, 300,000,000 pounds per year for their three votes
<bjf> apw, did my lbm changes make it out or is it still too early after release?
<smb> bjf, let me check
 * cking too is on Canonical team, but was focused on debugging some code and missed the discussion
<bjf> smb, i see tgardner's changes but i'm trying to find mine
<smb> bjf, I guess you are looking for alsa stuff
<baptistemm> all people belinging to canonical kernel team have a 3 letter nick
<smb> bjf, They don't look in to me
<smb> baptistemm, Not true in all cases
<bjf> smb, hmmm, tgardner supposedly pulled them in
<baptistemm> :)
<bjf> smb, at least he told me he had
<smb> bjf, I believe I saw some pull request but have not hit it rewinding in time, yet. Or maybe you point me to the pull link
<smb> bjf, Last thing I see here is going to alsa 1.0.23
<bjf> smb, i'm looking in the repo right now... just a sec
<apw> i think it may be pulled by tnot uploaded yet
<bjf> smb, 749cfb7b29106837360436fdab6a58a782b5b907 Updating with the alsa-driver 1.0.23 release
<bjf> smb, that's it
<smb> bjf, That should be out since ages
<bjf> smb, define "ages"
<bjf> smb, i did it during release week
<bjf> smb, i don't see a lucid-changes email that mentions it, i see the compat wireless udev glue commit by rtg
<smb> bjf, Ah, my fault. I was not looking into the branching
<smb> bjf, So it was commited but the last two uploads circled around it
<bjf> smb, i don't see any branches in ubuntu-lucid-lbm
<bjf> smb, how does that work? :-)
<smb> bjf, gitk for me, but apw surely has something textual
<apw> right, we did a day 0 round it
<apw> it will get in next time i assume
<bjf> apw, ah, so it will hit the street eventually
<bjf> apw, smb, when might that be?
<smb> bjf, git log --graph actually. In a few weeks
<smb> bjf, Cannot say something more specific. There will be a sec update between
<bjf> smb, hmm, that's one of the areas i still don't "get" how we schedule our updates (this being an lbm)
<bjf> smb, no prob. you can enlighten me next week over a beer
<bjf> smb, which reminds me, there is an overpriced belgium waiting for me somewhere
<bjf> cheers all
<smb> bjf, Sure will do. Cheers
 * cking does not like embedded controllers - what whimsical things they are
<apw> they do get the hump most easily
<bigcx2> "the hump"
<bigcx2> cking, anything in particular grinding your gears or just spouting off
<cking> bigcx2, just buggy BIOS code, that's all. My normal bread-and-butter bugs
 * bigcx2 knows from experiences that BIOS's can be extremely lame sometimes
<bigcx2> that was weird, just got kicked out
<JFo> sigh* forgot to change my nick
<cnd> JFo: what are your plans to pass the time on the plane?
<JFo> cnd, not sure yet
<JFo> been thinking of reading, etc.
<JFo> music
<JFo> but i haven't begun that plan yet
<JFo> you have anything in mind?
<sconklin> in general don't plan on having enough room to use a laptop. I bring thick books
<JFo> sconklin, don't I know it :)
<sconklin> Most international flights have enough movies that you can find three that you want to watch
<sconklin> bring your own headset, some airlines charge
<cnd> sconklin: I've found my mini to be small enough, but it wouldn't last a full flight either
<sconklin> I wish someone would sell a good pull-string charger that could run a mini
<cnd> I've been thinking of going to the library this evening maybe
<cnd> to get a book of some sort
<cnd> sconklin: would pull string give enough power?
<JFo> or crank
<cnd> let alone the fact that I wouldn't want to sit next to someone with such a device :)
<JFo> although I think the same limitation as string would apply
<cnd> I'd be afraid of getting punched out :)
<JFo> heh
<cnd> I should check if delta posts the movies they have
<sconklin> most of them you just pull once to wind them. Even if they can't keep up with the discharge rate, you might get enough extended life to make it worthwhile
<cnd> I also need to find my ac converter, I seem to have misplaced it...
<cnd> hmmm... delta has a large fleet of in-flight wifi, but they only mention domestic flights on the blog
<bigcx2> iirc you have to pay for in-flight wifi
<cnd> bigcx2: it would be worth it to me
<cnd> but I have a funny feeling international flights are excluded
<bigcx2> cnd: yea i think you're right
<bigcx2> http://blog.delta.com/2009/06/26/the-latest-wings-with-wi-fi-part-xiii/
<cnd> bigcx2: rats...
<cnd> thanks for the link though
<cnd> at least I don't have to have my hopes dashed at the plane :)
<bigcx2> ya, furthering my curiosity, one more link
<bigcx2> http://www.gogoinflight.com/gogo/cms/work.do
<cnd> bigcx2: cool
<JFo> gonna be afk off and on for a while. finishing up some packing
<bjf> sconklin, ping
 * ogasawara lunch
<kamal> UDS travellers --   Atlantic ash cloud adds time to US-Europe flights  http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100507/ap_on_bi_ge/eu_iceland_volcano
<jjohansen> :(
 * manjo needs to kill some fish ... puts on a hat... its damn hot outside today.. 
<manjo> talk to you later folks
 * jjohansen runs to get a couple things
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-08
<grapz> Hi. Is it possible to rebuild a Ubuntu LiveCD with the latest upstream kernel? I'm getting an 'aufs' error when trying to boot it, but I haven't found any clear answers to it on the net yet
<jjohansen> time to run, see everyone at UDS
<danielbw> hello
<danielbw> i have problem with the 1000 driver in 10.04
<danielbw> I got a NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (e1000): transmit queue 0 timed out and then I had sysrq -reisub the machine to reboot it
<danielbw> this happened twice in 24 hours
<danielbw> i'm sorry it's the e1000 driver
<danielbw> I have the whole watchdog output and the lspci -vvv info for the nic
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I get the below information on the console of Ubuntu Linux 8.04 server. I did some basic troubleshooting by replacing RAM but did not help.Also I do not know how to run mce-log on this host. Please suggest/guide me the further steps to be taken to fix this issue.
<kaushal> http://fpaste.org/YOzw/
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<eagles0513875> hey guys can someone tell me if gpt support is compiled into the kernel for lucid 
<eagles0513875> im having issues and i just discovered that my partition on my 2tb hdd is gpt when i specified it to be formatted as ext4
<grapz> Hi. I have reported a bug, and they would like me to test the latest upstream kernel. The only problem is that the system needs to be booted from CD/USB, since the bug I've reported is about the SATA controller not being detected. So, is there a way I can make/get hold of a livecd with the latest upstream kernel?
<eagles0513875> hey guys is anyone else experiencing kernel seg faulting?
<alexbligh> I am building a custom kernel package (new flavour) for lucid using "fakeroot debian/rules binary-FLAVOUR" etc.; I want the resultant kernel image's initrd to modprobe some modules irrespective of the target system's /etc/initramfs-tools/modules. How do I achieve this?
<apw> alexbligh, not sure i know any way to force modules to load without telling /etc/modules about it
<alexbligh> apw, I am building a kernel package with accelerated block drivers which access the same hardware as normal block drivers. I want to ensure they are loaded before normal block drivers. If I build the initrd with /etc/initramfs-tools/modules with these in, it all works. Else it just uses /dev/sdN. It seems to need a modprobe. Any ideas?
<maks_> modules order
<pgraner> apw: you traveling to UDS by train?
<alexbligh> maks_, so I should hack the kernel Kbuild/makefile such that my module ends up at the top of modules.order? Or is there some hook one can use to reorder modules, order?
<maks_> alexbligh: think so, didn't ever have to use it.
<maks_> just know that it has to be in initramfs otherwise one gets strange issues.
<alexbligh> maks_, presumably I can just manually reorder modules.order in the initramfs to test.
<waltercool1> i have a question (sorry... i cant access to ubuntu-classroom 05/06.   Will ubuntu add a testing module for openfwwf?
<waltercool1> mdeslaur: are you part of ubuntu kernel staff?
<mdeslaur> waltercool1: no, why?
<waltercool1> mdeslaur: Hmmm... i just want know about openfwwf for testing issues on Ubuntu
<mdeslaur> waltercool1: sorry, can't help you there
<waltercool1> mdeslaur: thanks anyways =)
<mdeslaur> waltercool1: most people are travelling to UDS today, you may not get much help
<waltercool1> mdeslaur: whats UDS?
<mdeslaur> waltercool1: the Ubuntu Developer Summit
<waltercool1> mdeslaur: ohh... but the last day was yesterday
<mdeslaur> waltercool1: nope, it starts monday
<waltercool1> mdeslaur: ohh... you are right, for maverik
 * abogani waves
<danielbw> hello, I need some help with the e1000 driver. It keeps going down in ubuntu 10.04. i even tried running the 2.6.23 kernel but it still went down.
<danielbw> there must be some kind of secret password to say in this channel to get a response
<danielbw> ok i'll just keep talking
<danielbw> alright, I filed a bug report... #577564
<danielbw> hopefully someone will be able to help me soon. I can't get work done with an unstable network driver
<JanC> hm, I only have e1000e I think
<danielbw> e1000e is the same but for PCI-E slots
<danielbw> i think
<danielbw> I wonder why my system load decreased when I stopped using the intel device that uses the e1000 driver?
<JanC> well, e1000e works very well here
<abogani> danielbw: In your shoes I would insert the e1000 driver with an appropriate debug parameter.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-09
<bdrung> hi. can someone from the kernel team apply the patch attached to bug #550369?
<ubot3> Malone bug 550369 in lirc "Hauppauge TV Card is detected as Leadtek IR in lucid" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550369
<alexbligh1> I am building a custom kernel package (new flavour) for lucid using "fakeroot debian/rules binary-FLAVOUR" etc.; I need some modules loaded into initramfs. If I modify /etc/initramfs-tools/modules on the target machine it works fine, but I don't want to do this as the modules should not be included in all initrds on the target system. Is there a way for the package itself to specify that particular modules should be added to the 
<alexbligh1> initrd of the kernel within the package ONLY?
<tumbleweed> been getting a lot of "lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions" messages - this is impossible to search for on lp, because it's appearing in everyone's kernel output. Anything I can do to shut my kernel up?
<tumbleweed> I saw the ubuntu-user thread (2009-12), but it didn't go anywhere useful
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-02
<davidrock> I'm experiencing a bug (no backlight, intel mobile graphics). It is present on 2.6.38 and I've tested up to 2.6.39rc4. The bug is not present in 2.6.35-28 which I'm running now. I'm new to linux, what should I do to report this?
<lifeless> run 'ubuntu-bug linux' 
<lifeless> though I suspect that this is a known issue, I remember seeing discussion on it
<davidrock> If it's known, I won't worry about it. Don't want to flood the bug system
<lifeless> RAOF: it is known, right?
<RAOF> I think it's known.
<RAOF> lifeless: It's not *fixed*, but it's known.
<jk-> an unknown known?
<RAOF> :)
<Darren> hello?
<RAOF> Hm.  Suppressing join/part events makes commenting on people who pop in for a minute and then bail less fun.
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> I think all documentation relating to IRC needs to talk about people idling in channels.
<jussi> hello all!
<jussi> I just got a nice kernel panic on natty, anybody care to take a look? 
<jussi> also, is it safe to share the panic info or do i need to be careful? 
<dupondje> feel free to share
<smb> Though in general it is better to open a bug report because otherwise additional info is too easily lost
<dupondje> maby there is already a bugreport of it :)
<smb> That is quite possible. :)
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/02/2011-05-02_10-47-11_791.jpg
<jussi> I can do a bug report no issues, just wanted a bit of feedback first
<jussi> phone quality picture ;)
 * dupondje needs somebody that can change priority of bug :)
<dupondje> jussi: you get that @ random or ?
<jussi> dupondje: only happened once. just random in the middle of nothing
<smb> That is one of the questions that usually arise. :) Does it happen consistently, when, is it bare metal or a vm, right at boot or later...
<smb> But it seems not consistently from the last answer
<smb> Was that right at boot?
<jussi> smb: first time. I run kubuntu, was not at boot. just "happened"
<jussi> the only thing that I can think of that might have been associated with it was that I installed "gobi-loader" from the repos about 5 mins before.
<smb> Cause it has some older trace above beginning with start_kernel before. Not that we can trust any of the lines with ? too much (which is unfortunately al of them)
<jussi> !info gobi-loader
<jussi> ubot2: you dead? 
<ubot2> Factoid 'you dead?' not found
<smb> Noted
<jussi> ok, you guys dont have !info in here. strange. 
 * jussi goes to find jpds
<smb> jussi, It is probably a special one. Not always cooperative
<jussi> smb: Im the owner of ubottu, and on the IRCC, so when somethings missing, I wonder  ;)
<smb> jussi, Good to know. :)
<dupondje> jussi: the kernel panic looks like a bug in the network driver ...
<smb> jussi, Yeah, at least the middle section. 
<jussi> dupondje: bah. couild it be something to do with the gobi-loader?  (firmware loader for the 3g card... which incidentally still doesnt work)
<smb> But there is always the chance of some general corruption going on, up to some ram faults
<dupondje> Well indeed, if the panic is always the same ... then its network driver error
<dupondje> else it could be cpu / ram / other shit :)
<jussi> hrm, right. So, a bug report is in order? 
<smb> jussi, the gobi loader itself would initiate some firmware loading. Of course if somehow that goes wrong maybe stuff gets loaded somewhere bad
<jussi> and do I report it against the network manager? gobi-loader? linux-kernel? 
<smb> I would start with linux (kernel)
<smb> Even if the gobi loader is incorrect, it should not be able to crash the kernle
<smb> You should try to see whether it can gfet retriggered somehow
<smb> Is that 3g device a usb dongle or builtin?
<jussi> ok, linux-image then? :)
<jussi> built in. its a HP UN2420
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<smb> jussi, just linux 
<jussi> smb: ahh, k. 
<smb> jussi, So probably try to get the loading command to be able to trigger the firmware loading request at will. To see whether that correlates to crashes
<jussi> smb: ahh, Ill see if I can what the postinstall scripts are for gobi-loader (see if it is that)
<smb> jussi, There should be something in /lib/udev/rules.d as well
<smb> Basically gobi_loader plus some devno or id or so. Don't remember the exact details
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602168/
<smb> That would be called on each reboot too, so if it is ok now and you did not deinstall the package, it is probably something else
<jussi> ok
<jussi> bug 775432
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 775432 in linux "Kernel panic. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775432
<dupondje> I would at least add the screenshot :) else its quite ... useless :)
<jussi> oh bah
<jussi> thanks [blushes]
<jussi> done :D
<jussi> You know, sometimes I just forget things... :(
<dupondje> Kernel dev's are in vacation btw ? :)
<smb> We never would say. :-P
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/774363 => needs to get on the radar :) so it surely gets fixed in next kernel release in natty :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 774363 in linux "cx88-blackbird driver hangs when used" [Undecided,New]
<smb> dupondje, The most failproof way to get those kind of things done is to make sure the upstream developer is made aware that the patch should somehow go to stable upstream as well. Then it flows back to everyone and into the ubuntu kernel automatically
<dupondje> Its reported to the kernel dev's :)
<dupondje> see https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31962
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 31962 in cx88 "cx88-blackbird broken (since 2.6.37 ?)" [High,New]
<smb> Right, the drawback is that even upstream maintainers do always know how to get into stable (without getting semi-nasty comments from Greg)
<smb> Though benh from debian does a lot
<dupondje> dunno when it gets into 2.6.38.x or when its just fixed in newer release.
<dupondje> Not all bugs get into 2.6.38.x I guess ?
<smb> No, the trick is to have a "Cc: stable@kernel.org" in the signed-off-by section when it get submitted for Linus tree
<smb> Then most happens automatically
<smb> It can be done later, after it hit Linus tree, but then needs manual sending with the upstream id and best from or with the maintainer on cc
<dupondje> oh ok :)
<dupondje> Then just somebody needs to push it in the Linux tree :)
<smb> dupondje, Just... :) It can get a bit tedious. In the kernel tree under scripts, there is a get_maintainer script which provided with the patch would spit out a lost of possible people, mailing lists to post to.
<smb> This would make it probably reach those with better knowledge quicker. And of course it always helps to have patches submitted from someone that has the hardware and can state that this is helping.
<dupondje> seems like somebody already confirmed it worked ... :)
<dupondje> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1118815
<smb> Yes, saw that. Just not sure any v4l maintainers were listening (yet). But essentially, first it has to go upstream, then it can get SRUed (best via upstream stable)
 * ogasawara back in an hour (have to run the dog to the vet unexpectedly)
 * ppisati -> gym
<JFo> <-food
<ohsix> can someone comment on if the battery information upower even uses is generally available from the kernel anymore? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/629258
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629258 in devicekit-power "Battery life estimation never comes around" [Medium,In progress]
 * tgardner --> lunch
<stgraber> there should be a lttng related e-mail in -kernel's moderation queue if someone with the power has a sec to accept it. Thanks
<sconklin> hi folks! Power and internet are back on at my house. We didn't have nearly the devastation as further south but here are some photos, a lot of which are from near where I live:
<sconklin> http://photos.al.com/4462/gallery/aerial_view_of_the_north_alabama_tornado_damage_from_april_27_2011/index.html
<sconklin> Carter's Gin, Toney, Anderson Hills, Harvest are all about 7 miles from my house
<tgardner> sconklin, good to see you back. thats some serious carnage.
<jjohansen> sconklin: wow, nice to have you back
<sconklin> Physically, we were fine - we had plenty of camping gear and food, and the city water never went down. Although we had filtration available and lots of water available if that had happened.
<sconklin> I've been working at the Red Cross office for the last few days, so I could occasionally borrow generator power and an internet connection
<sconklin> I was also active during the storms. It was good to be busy
<sconklin> I think I'll be back at work tomorrow
 * jjohansen lunch
<Specialist> hi there. just a uestion regarding the ubuntu kernel maintenance / bug fixing procedures: now that natty has been released, how do fixes make it into natty's kernel? i am specifically talking about regressions that worked in maverick and for which upstream patches are already available.
<bjf> Specialist, natty is now considered a "stable" kernel and the process is our SRU process
<bjf> Specialist, if a commit you are interested in is one that has been submitted by upstream to upstream-stable, we will be getting those automatically
<Specialist> bjf: perfect, thanks!
<root_> who
<root_> 
<root_> quit
<bdmurray> ogasawara: does the dmesg in bug 775754 indicated failure with a cd? a hard drive? or both?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 775754 in linux "package linux-image-generic 2.6.38.8.22 failed to install/upgrade: проблемы зависимостей -- оставляем не настроенным" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775754
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-03
<hallyn> jjohansen: not sure where this fits into the kernel/dev wiki docs (i didn't see any dups), but it may be helpful to someone someday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergeHallyn_ppakernels
<jjohansen> hallyn: thanks, I'm sure we can work it in
<azelphur_> Hi, Someone recommended I use the desktop kernel on my server, as I'm running game servers, and the server version prioritizes throughput rather than latency, is this true?
<azelphur_> FPS game server so extra milliseconds are good :p
<zabyl> kernel bug http://bit.ly/jpStCy  line:2921
<zabyl> kernel bug http://bit.ly/m2BtFD line:1401
<zabyl> need help with btrfs bugs in 11.04 server x64
<jjohansen> zabyl: uh you do realize btrfs is still experimental?
<zabyl> yes it is fine in 10.10 /boot ext2 and / btrfs
<zabyl> I am trying to report kernel bug http://bit.ly/jpStCy  line:2921
<zabyl> and kernel bug http://bit.ly/m2BtFD line:1401
<jjohansen> zabyl: okay, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<jjohansen> will let you file a bug against the linux package
 * jjohansen doesn't know why they make it so hard to find
<zabyl> I understand that this link is not for kernel bugs am I right?
<zabyl> thank you,  filed it bug #776141 can you see it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776141 in linux "kernel bug in 11.04 server x64 btrfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776141
<RAOF> jjohansen: Because they'd prefer you use “ubuntu-bug linux”, which'll include all sorts of interesting information automatically :)
<RAOF> zabyl: That's not a particularly good bug report.  Specifically, it doesn't actually say what went wrong, with what kernel version, or at what point.  Including some description (like “the kernel panics with <msg> on boot”) and the full error message/kernel panic is likely to make it better.
<zabyl> do you know how to redirect / log kernel trace to some file in /boot
<zabyl> links provided in this bug report are from the console output and pointing to exact location in the source inode.c and extend-tree.c of the 11.04 build
<RAOF> Right.  But don't contain the *actual error message*
<RAOF> Taking a photograph of the screen seems to be a reasonably common method of capturing early-boot panics.  If the system mounts the drives - it's not at all clear from your bug report whether this is the case or not - then you'll find a full, unabridged log in /var/log.
<apw> zabyl, i can only seconf RAOF's comment, the bit that is missing is the stack trace of how we got to that line
<zabyl> Yes the system did not mount / and because CONFIG_BUG=y in /boot/config-2.6.38-8-server I was able to see the output of BUG_ON for these lines 
<apw> cking, morning
<cking> hiya
<apw> cking, enjoy the long weekend ?
<jk-> hey apw
<cking> apw, yeah, lots of decorating and now lots of emails ;-)
<cking> apw, how about you?
<apw> jk-, hi ya
<apw> cking, lots of getting ready for the deluge of presents we expect today
<cking> heh
<jk-> presents?
<cooloney> apw and cking, morning guys, how's the wedding party of prince william?
 * smb did not know they were invited. :-P
<cooloney> smb: hey, man. how's going
<smb> cooloney, Alive and complaining. So good. :) How is you?
<apw> cooloney, very long, and still on repeat
<cooloney> smb: i'm good, my parents is visiting us in Shanghai, so i can eat very good food
<jk-> slow-motion replay?
<jk-> iiiiiiii dooooooooooooo
<smb> cooloney, How about learning to cook. Then everyday is a good food day. ;)
<cking> heh
<smb> apw, Wasn't the party the thing that was *not* on TV?
<cooloney> smb: yeah, i plan to start to learn something from my mom
<smb> cooloney, Good plan indeed. :)
<cooloney> apw: it should be a very big event in UK, 
<apw> jk-, exactly ... yawn
<apw> smb, heh yeah perhaps, we had a party of our own
<apw> cooloney, it was indeed
<nags_> I am looking for some info on support for dual-Xeon (each 4 core) server grade machine on ubuntu
<nags_> can someone help me on this?
<_ruben> nags_: should just work
<nags_> _ruben, how do I confirm this?
<nags_> _ruben, working is one part....but I am more interested to know if this can make use of the full potential of the HW
<nags_> _ruben, because we are spending good amount of money on buying the server
<nags_> _ruben, and we are going to use it for our development (Linux and Android build server)
<_ruben> nags_: the latter would completely depend on the software you run on it
<_ruben> if configured properly, a build server would use all those 8 cores just fine
<_ruben> you'll likely need to tell the build scripts/tools/etc to use 'em though
<_ruben> like make -j 8
<nags_> _ruben, sorry, if this is a dumb question...but when you say configure, do you mean re-compilation of ubuntu?
<nags_> _ruben, ok...got it
<_ruben> no, ubuntu itself handles it just fine, it's the applications you want to use all cores which need to be told to do so
<nags_> _ruben, we always use -j, but inherently is ubutntu using all the cores?
<nags_> _ruben, the main problem today is the time it takes to build our Kernel and Android file system
<nags_> _ruben, so I have asked for a good server....
<nags_> _ruben, at the same time want to make sure that the new server will solve my problem.
<_ruben> kernel builds highly benefit from multiple cores and scales to dual quad-core just fine
<nags_> _ruben, ok...thanks
<nags_> _ruben, is there a official source from where I can get this info? I need to give this proof to the management to get the approval for a server. Hope you understand.
<_ruben> smp support in the kernel has been there for ages, which is the most important part of it all
<fairuz> indeed.. I tried once with -j4 and -j27..it's a big big big difference
<fairuz> in term of compilation time
<nags_> fairuz, it might be obvious...but can you elaborate on what you saw with j4 and j27? Sorry, if this is a dumb question.
<fairuz> nags_: I might say the output of compiled files is faster on j27.. which is normal because you have 27 files been compiled at once
<nags_> fairuz, thanks. But, I believe it has only 8 cores (in the case of quad xeon) and I would expect only -j8 to make a difference and anything more than j8 behave the same?
<_ruben> i'd say the disk subsystem plays a fairly important role as well here, so either shove a ton of ram in it to cache a lot, or use really fast disks (ssds or it you want blazing fast: fusion-io)
<fairuz> nags_: yea i think if you only has 8 cores, anything more than j8 will behave the same
<fairuz> (afaik)
<_ruben> that's assuming each job would max out a core, which doesn't have have to be the case, so -j x, with x > 8 could be even faster .. takes a bit of experimenting to find the optimal number
<_ruben> some jobs might be disk intensive and hardly touch the cpu
<Kano> hi, will todays daily kernel build for 32 bit or not
<_ruben> dunno, crystal ball is broken
<Kano> for oss driver testing it would be really usefull
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## No Kernel team meeting today @ 17:00 UTC
<bjf> ##
<bjf> :-)
 * smb is not getting ready
<bjf> apw, at your convenience, can you kick the cve tracker in the nads
<bjf> JFo, dude
<JFo> yessir? 
<amitk> JFo: can you give some love to bug 736490? I can test if you like.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736490 in linux "[natty][p54usb] wifi cannot connect to the ap" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736490
<JFo> amitk, looking
<apw> bjf again?  wtf
<bjf> apw, i think it likes it
<apw> bjf have you tried the syntax checker?  i suspect its this:
<apw> active/CVE-2011-1182: karmic_linux has unknown state: 'ignore'
<apw> make: *** [pkgs] Error 1
<apw> make: *** [tables] Error 1
<ubot2> apw: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1182)
<amitk> tgardner: do you package compat-wireless? (can't find it for natty) - Re: bug 736490
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736490 in linux "[natty][p54usb] wifi cannot connect to the ap" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736490
<tgardner> amitk, there won't be a compat-wireless until 2.6.39 releases
<tgardner> for natty that is
<bjf> apw, what do I need to run ?
<bjf> apw, what did you run that produced that error?
<bjf> apw, i think i want to run "check-syntax" working on getting that to run
<JFo> yay! mumble is now working again on my laptop.
<JFo> and I have no idea what fixed it
<smb> JFo, Did you say something?
<JFo> smb, :)
<bjf> ogasawara, did you have a lp script for matching duplicates ?
<ogasawara> bjf: I think I had a script to mark a set of bugs as a duplicate to another bug
<ogasawara> bjf: but not for matching dups
<bjf> ogasawara, ok
 * JFo still hasn't found it, but I keep getting sidetracked
<bjf> JFo, i don't think it exists
<JFo> apparently not
 * ogasawara back in 20min
<apw> bjf sorry was packing for buda
<JFo> speaking of which...
<JFo> \/me checks on his laundry
<bjf> apw, forgot you are part of the special indoctrination session
<bjf> maybe is a "re-education camp"
<JFo> heh
<JFo> tgardner, any thoughts on bug 776438 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776438 in linux "Kernel error when connecting to WPA/WPA2 Enterprise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776438
<JFo> broadcom out of the box install
<tgardner> JFo, I think there is a patch in -proposed or -preproposed that addresses this: 'b43: allocate receive buffers big enough for max frame len + offset'
<JFo> cool, I'll ask him to test that
<JFo> thanks for looking tgardner 
<tgardner> JFo, nm, he's got problems with the wl driver
<tgardner> so, the b43 patch won't do him much good
<JFo> think removing/reinstalling could help or could this be a hardware problem
<JFo> ?
<JFo> like maybe something was just mis-configured on install?
<tgardner> JFo, hard to say since wl is a binary blob. 
<JFo> true
<JFo> tgardner, I am not seeing any similar issues, so this looks isolated to this user
<JFo> well, not any recent ones at least
<tgardner> JFo, possibly. I'm still trying to figure out who owns the package
<JFo> ok
<tgardner> JFo, alright, this is the staging driver brcm80211 in 2.6.38, not the binary blob. I'm not seeing any stable updates, but it might not hurt to have him try -preproposed.
<JFo> ok, will do
<JFo> he will test that and get back to me. Thanks tgardner 
<tgardner> JFo, ack
<Sarvatt> hallyn: I just saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergeHallyn_ppakernels -- great guide! one thing though, you can pass -i -I to debuild instead of moving .git out of the way to ignore it in the build package
<hallyn> Sarvatt: that's awesome, thanks.  I'll add that to the page.
<hallyn> Sarvatt: I ahven't done it yet, but I keep expecting to forget to move .git back :)
<tgardner> Sarvatt, something like dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot -I.bzr -I.git -I.gitignore -i"\.git.*"
<Sarvatt> -i -I removes all vcs files, no need to specify specific types anymore
<tgardner> Sarvatt, its backwards compatible to Hardy environments
<Sarvatt> ahh gotcha
<hallyn> tgardner: meaning '-i -I' will not work on hardy?
<tgardner> hallyn, I'd have to back and read the man page again to remember why. this has evolved a bit over 4 years
<JFo> tgardner, preproposed solved him it seems
<hallyn> tgardner: thanks
<tgardner> JFo, whoa, that was fast
<JFo> yeah, he enabled, tested and got back to me
<bjf> JFo, enabled how? that kind of implies "proposed" to me
<JFo> well, enabled/grabbed the driver
<JFo> sorry for confusion
<JFo> as he didn't 'enable' anything
<bjf> JFo, ah, do we know what exactly he did? did he download and install the pre-proposed kernel?
<JFo> one sec...
<bjf> JFo, that would tell me that the fix is in the upstream stable commits which are on the master-next branch of natty and not what is currently in -proposed
<tgardner> bjf, which is why I suggested pre-proposed. there are a pile of stable updates in the queue
<JFo> ok, I'll get clarification
<bjf> tgardner, ack, i'd just like to know which batch it was in, what's on master-next isn't going to hit -proposed for 3 weeks
<tgardner> bjf, might be this one: mac80211: initialize sta->last_rx in sta_info_alloc
<tgardner> thats what the bitching in his log was about
<bjf> tgardner, i wish we had our shit more together, such that we could quickly take that and turn it into a quick script that could look for the same issue in bugs and suggest the same action
<JFo> tgardner, looks like it did not solve him in-fact.
<bjf> tgardner, but we'll get there
<bjf> dang
<JFo> bjf, it was the pre-proposed kernel
<JFo> he says it is diminished but still happens
<bjf> JFo, good to know, that was the right one for him to try
<JFo> so he is looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10729117&postcount=135
<JFo> dunno what the difference is between that and pre-proposed
<tgardner> JFo, see if Henry Ptasinski <henryp@broadcom.com> has an LP account and assign the bug to him :)
<JFo> heh
<tgardner> JFo, oh, I forgot about the firmware update
<tgardner> JFo, it needs to be linux-firmware 1.52 at least
<JFo> ok
<JFo> tgardner, think this is him? :-) https://edge.launchpad.net/~hptasins
<tgardner> JFo, yeah, I think so
<JFo> want me to assign it to him?
<JFo> for realz? :-)
<tgardner> JFo, 1.52 is the relased version in Natty, so thats OK
<JFo> ok
<tgardner> JFo, yep, tell him I said so :)
<JFo> will do :-)
<JFo> done
<JFo> :-)
<JFo> it is bug 776438 in case you are interested :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776438 in linux "Kernel error when connecting to WPA/WPA2 Enterprise" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776438
<JFo> or I may have told you that
<kees> bjf: hi! I saw your email; I'm about to get on a flight, but I'll reply as soon as I can. :)
<bjf> kees, ack
<bjf> kees, it's not holding me up, apw is just tired of dealing with my stupidity
<apw> bjf :)
<ove> After an upgrading to Natty on my ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 based computer there is a 150 sec pause in the boot sequence. The computer ran Maverick without problem before the upgrade. I think I have isolated the problem to the ACPI support, since disabling ACPI in the BIOS removes the pause (upgrading to the lastest BIOS did not solve it). I have also seen other users (in forums) with similar motherboards from ASUS with the same problem. How do I 
<bjf> ove, we didn't get your entire question, try adding a new line here or there, also, the first place to start is with filing a bug
<ove> After an upgrading to Natty on my ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 based computer there is a150 sec pause in the boot sequence. The computer ran Maverick without problem before the upgrade. I think I have isolated the problem to the ACPI support, since disabling ACPI in the BIOS removes the pause (upgrading to the lastest BIOS did not solve it). I have also seen other users (in forums) with similar motherboards from ASUS with the same problem. How do I r
<bjf> ove, that didn't help
<ove> Sorry for the repeated text ... pressed the wrong button.
<ove> After an upgrading to Natty on my ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 based computer there is a150 sec pause in the boot sequence. 
<ove> The computer ran Maverick without problem before the upgrade.
<ove> I think I have isolated the problem to the ACPI support, since disabling ACPI in the BIOS removes the pause (upgrading to the lastest BIOS did not solve it).
<ove> I have also seen other users (in forums) with similar motherboards from ASUS with the same problem. How do I report this bug properly?
<ove> (Hope that's better)
<bjf> ove, start here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<ove> Thanks! I'll try that! Should I say "kernel" as the package?
<bjf> ove, no, that link will get it filed against the correct package 'linux'
<ove> OK! I realise that now. Thanks again!
<ove> Would "ubuntu-bug linux", as mentioned on the web page, be a better choice ... since it collects a lot of information?
<bjf> ove, yes, that would be better
<ove> OK, I'll do that. Thanks again!
<JFo> wow, no wonder I am hungry...
<JFo> -grabbing lunch
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * jjohansen -> lunch
 * cking --> exit
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-04
<mfilipe> hello! I want compile a custom kernel with generic-pae config but the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile doesn't help :(
<mfilipe> how do I do this? I only compile a custom kernel same config of generic-pae 
<mfilipe> for start
<mfilipe> after I want apply a custom patch but I need apply with patch program or is there any way more organized? 
<mfilipe> I see that kernel-package has the --apply-patches but I don't know if it works with custom patch
<mfilipe> I tried extract the /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38.tar.bz2, copied the config of generic-pae in /boot and compile with make-kpkg, but I always get kernel panic
<smb> mfilipe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel might help more.
<mfilipe> smb, it is very confuse :(
<mfilipe> I see tree ways to compile kernel: (1) using commands of kernel vanilla, (2) debian/rules and (3) kernel-package
<mfilipe> some people say that kernel-package is the better solution
<mfilipe> but when I compile my kernel with it, I get kernel panic
<mfilipe> I will try with debian/rules
<smb> Not if you want a kernel compiled as the provided one. Then dpkg / debian is the way to go. Everything else either has not the whole packaging or is not too well tested (we don'T use kernel-package)
<mfilipe> smb, the better way to apply a patch is in kernel source with patch command or is there a way more organized?
<smb> mfilipe, For just applying the change patch is the way to do it. And the simplest
<mfilipe> thanks a lot for your help! :)
<smb> Usually "patch -p1 < <source file>"
<jjohansen> rebooting
<mfilipe> hello! I want apply a patch in generic-pae. So, how do I do to create a kernel called i915patch using debian/rules based in generic-pae?
<smb> mfilipe, You can modify the version number in debian.master/changelog
<smb> So on the first line
<tgardner> mfilipe, everything you need to know is somewhere in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel
<smb> change 2.6.x-y.z -> 2.6.x-y.6+i915patch
<smb> err last 6 should be z
<tgardner> ogasawara, did you ever find the armel build problem with oneiric? I rebased to -rc6 last night and pushed to master-next.
<ogasawara> tgardner: I've finally been able to reproduce it on kakadu.  It's basically because the compiler is optimizing a loop in megaraid_sas into a divmod call, but the error message isn't verbose enough to point out where, so I'm still hunting it down.
<tgardner> ogasawara, has is struck you that kakadu is vaguely scatological ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: hehe, not till you mentioned it :)
<tgardner> ogasawara, now I've ruined your mind  with an idea :)
 * smb thinks he might ask tgardner whatever that means over a beer...
<tgardner> smb, giyf
<smb> wtfmgiyf
<ogasawara> heh
<ogasawara> smb: google is your friend
<smb> ogasawara, Heh, ok. Thanks. :)
<smb> Usually I ask leo whenever our leader comes up with a even more mystical attribute for a release...
<smb> Ok, so wikipedia knew it... :-P
<ogra_> tgardner, armel doesnt build atm, gcc issues that cause apt to segfault
<ogra_> dont even try :)
<ogra_> Bug 774175
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 774175 in apt "apt segfaults on armel in oneiric" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774175
<mfilipe> smb, thanks man! :)
<tgardner> ogra_, ok. oneiric  _is_ getting quite aways into the build but we're encountering a missing symbol error. We're not gonna worry about it too much for awhile.
<ogra_> tgardner, ah
<ogra_> well, i dont expect image builds before A1
<ogra_> tgardner, btw, would you mind bringing my ultra small wlan stick to UDS ? i forgot to claim it back last time
<tgardner> ogra_, hmm, its so small that I haven't seen it in awhile.
<tgardner> I'll look around for it
<tgardner> that the problem with thos itty bitty gizmos. they are easily lost
<ogra_> hehe, or forgotten :)
<tgardner> well, that too
<ogasawara> tgardner: don't suppose we'll ever get armel chroots on tangerine for oneiric?
<tgardner> ogasawara, hrmph. I can't even get them working reliably for natty.
<tgardner> not on a lucid host, that is.
<ogasawara> tgardner: I figured as much, I won't hold my breath
<tgardner> ogasawara, I guess we'll just have to stick with cross compiling for now
<bjf> JFo, i'm going to edit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/BugStates, feel free to revert my changes if you feel them inappropriate
<tgardner> ogasawara, one thing we could consider is upgrading tangerine to natty. that would at least give you a natty armel schroot. alternatively, I could spend some serious time with slangasek whilst in Budapest to see if we can figure out the Lucid host issues.
<bjf> JFo, i take that back, i made no changes, i'm unhappy with the page but not sure how to "fix" it
<ogasawara> tgardner: nah, cross compiling should be fine, it's just unfortunately not triggering the gcc error at the moment
 * ogasawara back in 20
<JFo> bjf, I feel the same
<JFo> :-/
<JFo> been trying to figure out how best to address it
<JFo> but not making much in the way of progress
<bjf> JFo, i'll send email with my thoughts, mostly what I don't like about it
<JFo> sounds good
<JFo> I'll respond with some of what I have been thinking of as well
<JFo> maybe we can figure it out
<Kano> hi, is it possible to get 32+64 bit mainline kernel for 39rc6
<Kano> since rc5 32 bit is not available
<Kano> it can not be that compilcated to change the config in order to skip that stupid module that does not build
<Kano> since 20th april only 64 bit is there
<Kano> 2 weeks for a config change?
<tgardner> Kano, whats the config option that isn't building. I guess we don't check the success of the daily crack builds very often.
<Kano> maybe look at the log
<JFo> I would have expected you had done that given your statement
<Kano> olpc_dcon
<Kano> fails, the option should not be that hard to find
<tgardner> CONFIG_FB_OLPC_DCON ?
<Kano> looks reasonable
<apw> tgardner, turning off those things is normally done via the 'adhoc' patches
<apw> which are based on the bust version of the file
<apw> there is one for another of the files in that driver
<tgardner> apw, looks like we've a patch in the ubuntu repo that include delay.h
<bjf> JFo, wiki page rant sent
<apw> adding the checksum to the patch for that additioanl file should do the trick i think
<apw> tgardner, ok i'll look at switching the adhoc to that then
<tgardner> apw, there is already a 0004-DISABLE-olpc.patch
<apw> yeah thats dependant on a file which seems to have gotten fixed
<apw> tgardner, i'll widen it to all the files in that driver or something
<tgardner> apw, cool. its your baby now.
<mfilipe> anyone has the processor intel iX? If answer yes, what is the temperature when it compiling kernel?
<mfilipe> it is compiling kernel*
<Kano> there are iX cpus with 3 or 4 numbers
<mfilipe> I'm using intel i5 560M and the temperature is 84C when compile kernel
<smb> mfilipe, The kernel compile surely tests how well your cooling works as it uses all cores
<smb> 84 is surely not good
<mfilipe> it is a mobile version 
<mfilipe> i'm compiling with --jobs=4 (make-kpkg)
<mfilipe> smb, i use a thinkpad with cooler control through software (thinkfan)
<smb> From personal experience compiling on a laptop usually causes high temperature. I would probably try to limit the upper frequence though it takes longer then
<JFo> bjf, I think your explanation clarifies what I was worried about and provides a better way forward than what I had. I agree completely.
<mfilipe> the cooler is running with disengaged level
<mfilipe> hehe
<bjf> JFo, i'm wondering if i should pass that around to a larger audience as a general comment on our wiki pages
<JFo> I think so. It would definitely benefit imo
<smb> mfilipe, Well disabling fans and running cpu intensive tasks is a good recipe for meltdown.. :-P
<mfilipe> lol
<mfilipe> but disengaged level is the extreme level of cooler... it is running with ~5800 RPM
<smb> ah, so the wording is a bit misleading
<apw> tgardner, ok rebuilding the last mainline tag to see if that fixes things
<tgardner> apw, kano thanks you
<Kano> would be nice for oss testing
<Kano> a new kernel
<Kano> for userspace i have got already scripts
<jgould> I installed a new kernel .deb (and the header.debs) Now none of my modules are working.  for the life of me I can't recall how to complie the modules for the new kernel
<Kano> if you try .39 kernel you may need to patch em
<Kano> which modules do you need
<jgould> ndiswrapper, plymouth for srue
<Kano> plymouth has no module
<Kano> but ndiswrapper was a kernel patch, logically you need that now external
<apw> jgould, it would depend which kernel you are installing
<jgould> 2.6.39-999
<apw> jgould, yeah so thats mainline and doesn't include ndiswrapper, thats an ubuntu add on and those are not ubuntu kernels
<jgould> I can't use the stock .38-8-generic
<apw> jgould, why so ?
<jgould> It contains the bug that affects the i915 graphic chipset
<apw> which bug is that?
<apw> is the 38-9 kernel in -proposed affected ?
<jgould> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=669489
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 669489 in kernel "Include ACPI _DSM index and label support" [High,New]
<jgould> apw: you lost me with -proposed
<jgould> I'm just coming back to Ubuntu after about 10 years away from linux
<apw> there is a proposed pocket, this contains the likely next updates, and does currently contain a kernel update
<apw> jgould, but either way you won't find an ndiswrapper for the mainline kernels, as they don't include ubuntu modules
<jgould> damn
<jgould> fucking intel hardware
<apw> jgould, worth testing both the proposed kernel and the preproposed on as both have a lot of stable updates
<apw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<apw> ^^ for the proposed kernels
<apw> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed
<apw> ^^ for pre-proposed
<apw> jgould, if there is no ubuntu bug for that filed, please file one and link it to the redhat one
<apw> tgardner, am i expecting brcm80211 to work at all?  i just noticed i am using it on this machine, rather unexpectedly
<Kano> bye
<tgardner> apw, 2.6.39 ?
<apw> no i seem to be running a 2.6.38-9 kernel
<tgardner> it works in most cases. I think it still has issues with WPA2 enterprise.
<tgardner> its still staging
<apw> hmmm, ok, i'll let it play this week and see how/if it copes 
<jgould> apw, I've never found one, but I may not have the right terms
<apw> i wonder when it switched over
<apw> jgould, then do file one with ubuntu-bug
<mfilipe> smb, I could compile the kernel with make-kpkg!!! :)
<mfilipe> the commend was very big: make-kpkg --rootcmd=fakeroot --initrd --append-to-version=-i915patch --overlay-dir=/home/mfilipe/Workspace/linux-2.6.38-i915patch/linux-2.6.38 --revision=1 --jobs=4 kernel_image kernel_headers
<mfilipe> hehehe
<hggdh> bjf: I just ran SRU tests against the karmix EC2 kernel; but the versions being reported are weird
<bjf> hggdh, weird as in ?
<hggdh> bjf: /proc/version_signature reports Ubuntu 2.6.31-308.28-ec2, but dpkg shows 2.6.31-308.29
<hggdh> sorry, slow typing
<bjf> hggdh, not sure what to say about that
<bjf> sconklin, thoughts? ^
<sconklin> reading
<sconklin> strange, let me look at that branch of the repo
<bjf> sconklin, looking at the .changes for the package i uploaded, it looks right to me
<tgardner> bjf, the repo shows Ubuntu-2.6.31-308.29
<bjf> tgardner, yes
<tgardner> bjf, this might be a  CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE issue
<tgardner> hggdh, are you sure you booted the right kernel ?
<hggdh> tgardner: sure? No. But please see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603352/
 * ppisati -> gym
<tgardner> hggdh, hmm, definitely bizarre.
<hggdh> hum. Let me do a quick sanity check with smoser
<hggdh> tgardner: some ec2 versions have peculiarities...
<jgould> Bug has been filed
<tgardner> hggdh, well, they shouldn't have version peculiarities.
<tgardner> hggdh, I downloaded the package and groveled vmlinuz-2.6.31-308-ec2 for strings:Linux version 2.6.31-308-ec2 (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.4.1 (Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu9) ) #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 22:02:21 UTC 2011 (Ubuntu 2.6.31-308.29-ec2)
<bjf> tgardner, i did some comparison between what is in our ppa and what is in the pocket, and they match
<hggdh> so I really need to check with smoser
<tgardner> hggdh, yep. good catch on the version though.
<hggdh> tgardner: the peculiarities come in play on how one boots the original instance...
<bjf> hggdh, something seems wonky on your end
<hggdh> indeed
<jgould> Ok. Back to the MacOS on this other machine for a while...
<JFo> <-grabbing food... back soon
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<smoser> hggdh, i would assume that the kernel is reporting itself wrong in that case.
<tgardner-afk> smoser, its can't be. that string is only stored in one place. I think the wrong kernel got installed.
<smoser> tgardner-afk, hggdh so, i suspect that what happened here is that hggdh booted a karmic instance and apt-get upgrade (or perhaps apt-get dist-upgrade)
<smoser> the result is that the kernel in dpkg was upgraded, but karmic will forever boot the kernel that it booted with
<tgardner-afk> smoser, that seems likely
<smb> hggdh, smoser Be careful when looking at versions as it is sometimes easy to catch the version of the meta-package instead of the binary
 * smb -> off for real
<hggdh> smb indeed, will keep it in mind
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-05
<apw> do we have a launchpad team for the kernel stable team ?
<smb> apw, Hm, I don't think so
<JFo> mutt is making me crazy
<tgardner> JFo, excessive tail wagging ?
<JFo> tgardner, I wish... a friends cat decided to sit on my keyboard the other day and it has been wonky ever since
<JFo> likely it was sitting on it because there was a mutt running :-)
<tgardner> ho ho
<JFo> yeah, kitty almost met wal, but I wasn't going for distance :-D
<JFo> wal*
<JFo> grrr
<JFo> wall*
<JFo> but it is doing stupid things... like it will show me that there is one new message in a folder and then, when I go to that folder, there will be more.
<smb> kitty could see into future and had revenge before that
<JFo> so it seems :)
<JFo> another thing it will do is, while I am reading messages, one of the messages won't open when I get to it and mutt will say something like "can't open temporary file"
<JFo> there are other oddities like that too
<JFo> really annoying
<JFo> I'll show you at UDS, I'm sure I won't have solved it by then
<ogasawara> hrm, no bjf.  perfect, he can't object to me giving him a work item then :)
<ogasawara> pgraner: work item definition error should be fixed now, let me know if you're still getting spammed
<tgardner> ogasawara, assignment in absentia 
<pgraner> ogasawara, thanks
<ogasawara> JFo: the work item in your bug handling spec -> "[SRU Team] Develop/define process to address SRU release bugs.:TODO"
<pgraner> ogasawara, thanks all I had was my phone until just now
<pgraner> ogasawara, Oh so JFo broke it....
<ogasawara> JFo: "SRU Team" isn't actually a valid launchpad ID, so I switched it to bjf for now
<tgardner> pgraner, short flight? your calendar indicates you should be over Kansas or Nebraska by now.
<pgraner> ogasawara, don't we have a kernel-sru lp team?
<pgraner> tgardner, wifi on the plane
<ogasawara> pgraner: I don't think so
<ogasawara> sconklin: is there a kernel-sru lp team?
<pgraner> ogasawara, I thought we did or maybe that was a project
<tgardner> ah, anyways it would be out of your way to fly over those states on your way to Dallas.
<pgraner> tgardner, yea I'm over tenn now or so the pilot said
<ogasawara> tgardner: I've got the gcc error on arm fixed up only to run into the next build error.  am about to kick off a test build that hopefully resolves it.  Assuming that's the last of them, I'm gonna upload.
<tgardner> ogasawara, ack. I was gonna ask you when you planned to upload, but as usual you're right on top of things.
<pgraner> tgardner, are you set to run the daily kernel roundtables at UDS since I'll be off with QA?
<tgardner> pgraner, guess I'll get that way.
<pgraner> tgardner, :)
<tgardner> pgraner, I may delegate once or twice since there are a couple of conflicting sessions, or at least there were a couple of days ago.
<pgraner> tgardner, ack
<JFo> ogasawara, sorry, I am still not getting ping notifications
<JFo> ogasawara, switching that is cool with me :-)
<JFo> I didn't even think of that existing
<sconklin> ogasawara: there's the kernel-sru-workflow team, that's used for maintenance of the process tools, not sure that's what you want. 
<ogasawara> sconklin: basically JFo has a work item on his bug handling spec that I think he wanted assigned to the kernel-sru team.  I've temporarily assigned it to bjf for now and I'll let him reassign accordingly
<JFo> and for that matter, it may not even be necessary.
<sconklin> ogasawara: ack
<JFo> we can discuss at UDS 
 * ogasawara back in 20
<ogasawara> tgardner: you said you pushed the -rc6 rebase to oneiric master-next right?
 * smb has been using it for a test
<ogasawara> something doesn't seem right with it, for example the Makefile still claims it's -rc5 and I'm specifically looking for the changes in commit 498548ec69c6897fe4376b2ca90758762fa0b817 which should be in -rc6 and I'm not seeing it in master-next
<smb> ogasawara, odd indeed, yeah. I was more interested in another one which was in there and also was supposed to me rc6 stuff
<smb> So I did not check that closely
<herton> ogasawara: may be related to this? https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/5/4/42 (tim may have pushed before linus fixed it)
<smb> ogasawara, It looks like about 14 commits missing
<ogasawara> herton: ah that's probably it
<smb> sounds very possible
 * ogasawara rebases master-next to pull in the missing bits
<tgardner> ogasawara, doh! I didn't even check that I got the -rc6 tag. oops.
<ogasawara> tgardner: no worries, I've just rebased, was painless
<tgardner> ogasawara, you haven't pushed yet, right ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: not yet, about to in 1min
<tgardner> ogack
<tgardner> ogasawara, ack
<herton> bjf, sconklin: some nitpicking for you, bug 722185 can be marked as fixed after natty update to 2.6.38.5, needs natty nomination etc. on it as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722185 in linux "Regression: Does not list available WLAN networks (p54)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722185
<bjf> herton, thanks
<herton> also bug 736490 is a duplicate of this
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736490 in linux "[natty][p54usb] wifi cannot connect to the ap" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736490
<herton> JFo: I think you could mark it as duplicate and triage 722185 to show on your hotlist right?
<herton> I didn't mark as duplicate yet as I guess it'll drop from hotlist bugs, not sure
<JFo> yep, I can do that herton :)
<bjf> JFo, herton done
<JFo> bjf, thanks
<herton> thanks :)
<jbarnes> apw: did you ever submit your fbcon race fix upstream?
<jbarnes> would be cool to get it fixed for 2.6.39
<tgardner> jbarnes, I've bugged him a couple of times about that, and some other patches. He's kind of tied up for the rest of this week, but I'll be sure to hassle him on Monday.
<jbarnes> cool, thanks
<smb> jbarnes, The real (non-bip) apw may or may not be listening. Me will try to if tgardner forgets
<jbarnes> it's a good fix, much  more complete than mine
<tgardner> jbarnes, yeah, it seems to be working well for us.
<smb> tgardner, Are you arriving Sat or Sun ?
<tgardner> smb, I should be at the hotel by noon Sat
<smb> tgardner, Ah cool, I should be there a tad later. Landing around noon on Sat
<JFo> I'll be there about 6:30PM on Sat
<smb> JFo, Right in time for the b-meeting
<JFo> ?
<JFo> I thought that was Sunday?
<smb> b= bar or beer at your choce
<JFo> oh, yes.. just in time :-)
<sforshee> JFo, looks like you and I have the same flight into BUD
<JFo> sforshee, awesome
<JFo> :)
<JFo> what flight?
<sforshee> AA6601/BA868
<sforshee> there are others on that flight too
<JFo> cool
<JFo> we can hang out in Heathrow
<sforshee> yep, hopefully it will help pass the time
<sforshee> I'm going to be in Heathrow for a while :(
<smb> Hopefully not as bad as the Portlanders had last time to arrive for Prague...
<smb> or was that some other place...?
 * smb tends to forget. Its travel...
<JFo> looks like I have about 2 hours layover in LHR
<JFo> smb, I'm the same way
<sforshee> my layover there is 5 hours, total travel time is about 20
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> need some food... back in a bit
 * tgardner --> lunch
<JFo> just remembered I need to run some errands before I leave tomorrow and I am not likely to get to them tomorrow if I put them off. 
<JFo> bbiab
<introiboad_> hi there, runnin linux-next (2.6.39-rc) on Ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 using the stock ubuntu .config (updated with oldconfig) and the kernel boots fine but it looks like every time I invoke dmesg the system slows down to a crawl. Any ideas? much appreciated!
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<Kano> hi, now amd64 daily does not build, but at least i386
 * ogasawara back on later
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-06
<hallyn> smb: just fyi, bug 776936 has me worried bc it seems random, i have no idea of the cause, and we don't much test on i386...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776936 in qemu-kvm "Running KVM guest causes kernel panic on host" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776936
<jjohansen> hallyn: ugh, that is not good
<hallyn> jjohansen: yup.  i'll get a simple setup to reproduce in the morning, but i won't have his host storage or network setup.  so we'll see just how easy it is to trigger
<jjohansen> hallyn: easy to reproduce would be good, I'll see if can't get to poking at it tonight/tomorrow
<hallyn> jjohansen: cool, thanks much
<psusi> can someone explain to me why /sys/bus/usb makes no sense?  lsusb shows my keyboard is bus 2, device 3, but /sys/bus/usb/devices has nothing starting with a 2 and having a 3 in it... how are you supposed to find that node?
<mjg59> psusi: lsusb is giving the kernel representation, while /sys/bus/usb is the bus representation
<mjg59> If you unplug and replug you'll typically get a different device number
<psusi> mjg59, why have two representations?  how are you supposed to find the sysfs node for a given device, like the keyboard, so you can enable it to wake the system?
<mjg59> If you're looking for the keyboard then start from the keyboard, not from USB
<psusi> and if you get a different device number, wouldn't it move to a new sysfs node?
<mjg59> No, because the toplogy is the same
<mjg59> Walk /sys/class/input, find keyboard, go to the USB node from there
<psusi> I'm confused... device number = bus number and an ordinal assigned as devices are detected, no?
<mjg59> Yes, which is completely unimportant when it comes to the bus topology
<mjg59> A physical port always has the same number
<mjg59> The only time you actually care about that port number is when you're using a USB debug cable, because only one port per controller can drive one
<mjg59> Otherwise, the relationship is uninteresting
<psusi> ohh... wait... so lsusb gives an ordinal assigned in order of detection relative to a bus, but /sys/bus/usb/devices lists them by hub-port?
<mjg59> Oh, I guess that's not strictly true. You might care for multihead as well.
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> I've no idea why lsusb behaves the way it does. It's really not useful.
<psusi> I was just going to say that
<mjg59> But thankfully it's generally not something that you have to care about, because you're more interested in the device and not its usb path
<mjg59> (And you can get from device -> USB)
<psusi> there isn't a good way ( i.e. user friendly command or gui utility ) to enable devices to wake is there?  I was going to explain to this guy how to go flip on the wakeup setting in the sysfs node then ran into trouble with locating the usb stuff since I don't see anything in class/input other than events for buttons
<mjg59> No, there's nothing at present
<psusi> didn't think so...
<mjg59> If you know it's usb then you can go /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/whatever/lala/power/wake
<psusi> yea... was just doing that... but got 3 usbhid devices now... remind me to kick lsusb for using a useless nomenclature
<cshong> I would like to ask questions about bug 662288 ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/662288 ). What does it mean by "fix committed"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662288 in linux "rt3090: freeze on module rt2800pci unload" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662288 in linux "rt3090: freeze on module rt2800pci unload" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662288
<cshong> I would like to ask questions about bug 662288
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662288 in linux "rt3090: freeze on module rt2800pci unload" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662288
<cshong> What does it mean by "fix committed" in a bug?
<cking> apw, have all the kernel blueprints been renamed again?
<jjohansen> cking: I can still accesses them through the wiki
<jjohansen> cking: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-kernel-o-misc
<jjohansen> not sure if that has been renamed or not
<cking> jjohansen, thanks - they now seem to have an other- prefix
<jjohansen> ah
 * cking tweaks his URLs
<cking> this happens every time, I sort out a list and then the names change
<cking> grrr, "Hide talks that aren't for me" *still* does not work
<jjohansen> cking: has it ever worked?  I know every time I have tried it at uds something has gone wrong
<cking> jjohansen, I'm just hacking a bash script to get the ical data and format it into some plain text that tells me where I should be :-)
<jjohansen> hehe, nice
<jjohansen> cking: http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/05/intel-re-invents-the-microchip.ars
<jjohansen> cking: that is a fairly nice explanation of the trigate transitor
<cking> I was trying to imagine what they were describing from other articles - so thanks - that does have some useful images to show what's going on
<cking> nice explanation of the physics too
<smb> morning. Just wondered why it is so peacefully quiet, then remembered I forgot to log in... :-P
<ntr0py> Can someone tell me if the linux sata driver for JMicron JMB362 PCIe to SATA bridge chip would support SATA TRIM commands for use with SSD's?
<ppisati> why thunderbird keeps reformatting my email? grrr...
<soren> ppisati: There's a config option for that.
<soren> ppisati: Hang on.
<soren> ppisati: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/email-clients.txt;h=a0b58e29f91171cf8616fd2aaa93cc856c985dd9;hb=HEAD
<soren> ppisati: Without those tweaks Thunderbird is dreadful for patches.
<ppisati> soren: thanks, i'll take a look
<soren> I have a laptop that I installed afresh with Natty. I'm getting stuff like this: [ 3963.082105] EXT4-fs error (device sda5): htree_dirblock_to_tree:586: inode #14162517: block 56631703: comm update-mime-dat: bad entry in directory: rec_len is smaller than minimal - offset=0(4096), inode=4227858432, rec_len=0, name_len=0
<soren> Does this sound familiar at all?
<smb> does not ring a bell for me at least...
<soren> It did exhibit from odd behaviour yesterday. apt crashing rather randomly, and reinstalling apt fixed it. That does suggest some sort of either filesystem, harddrive or memory error.
<soren> Erk.. fsck is *not* happy.
<smb> Yeah, unfortunately all of it might be possible. John, just had a case of odd behavior that turned out to be his ssd going away
<soren> This is a branch new laptop. Old-school hdd.
<soren> s/branch/brand/
<soren> I actually saw that I had mistyped "brand" as "branch", deleted it, and wrote it again.
<smb> heh
<smb> at least consistent
<soren> \o/
<smb> found something?
 * ppisati starts packing stuff...
 * JFo is so tired of packing
 * smb is mostly done with it
<JFo> same here, just painful this time. I am bringing a bunch of stuff that I would normally not have to
<soren> smb: No, just happy about being consistent.
<smb> That can be stressful. Well, somehow it feels a bit like it went too smoothly. Either I forgot half of it, or I just get more relaxed
<smb> soren, Ah. :) So I guess I would start with memcheck... (though this had been not so successful with the supermicro boards I tried it recently)
<soren> smb: Just finished that. No problems at all.
<smb> hmm ok.
<soren> smb: To be honest, I didn't let it finish.
<smb> Well, wasn't the default to never finish?
<soren> smb: ...but it had run a bunch of its tests across all the memory, and the odd behaviour this box was exhibiting was rather consistent, so I sort of assumed it would fail pretty quickly if that was really the problem.
<soren> smb: Right, yes, but I didn't let it run its entire test suite. That takes hours.
<smb> yeah I know. :)
<soren> smb: I'll restart it and let i finish overnight or something.
<smb> soren, Yeah, other posiible way would be to use a usb drive for a test installation. That would probably give you a hint whether its somewher rather memory or controller/hdd
<soren> smb: Good idea.
<soren> smb: Dreadful timing, though. It's my wife's new laptop and I'm heading to UDS on Sunday. I doubt I'll have it production ready by then.
<soren> I would *hate* to have to wait for a week before I could get to use my new laptop.
<smb> soren, Those things know and resist...
<soren> It's taken me years to convince her to upgrade her laptop and now this. Darn it.
<soren> Years!
 * smb hopes it is not a Toshiba...
<smb> Its as bad as saying po...bo... ;-P
<soren> It's a Thinkpad. That's how we roll in this house :)
<soren> X120e. It's a nice little box.
 * sforshee goes to finish packing
<JFo> ok, I am off to head to a few errands on the way to the airport. see you guys there.
<smb> Safe trip
<JFo> same to you smb :-)
<smb> Ta :)
<ayan> soren: i just ordered an x120e for my wife.  it should be here on the 11th.
 * smb wraps up. see who is there at uds
<cking> smb, seeya at UDS
 * cking considers packing too
<Azelphur> Hi, I'm trying to generate info for a bug report on my tablet pc. When I (un)plug the power cable, the kernel panics. I've been following the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole however when I try to modprobe netconsole, I get "FATAL: Error inserting netconsole (/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/netconsole.ko): Unknown error 524"
<Azelphur> Anyone wanna help me with that so I can get a bug report up? :)
<jjohansen> Azelphur: never seen that before, anyhting more in dmesg?
<Azelphur> jjohansen: [ 2407.111082] netconsole: eth0 doesn't support polling, aborting.
<Azelphur> :(
<jjohansen> Azelphur: :( indeed
<Azelphur> my wifi is the same
<Azelphur> so no usb to ethernet, no wifi, that rules netconsole out I guess?
<simonbcn> hi, I've compiled the git kernel 2.6.38-9.43 for Lucid.
<simonbcn> Should I upgrade the linux-libc-dev package to ensure conformity with the kernel installed?
<simonbcn> In case afirmative, how can I do this?
<jjohansen> simonbcn: shouldn't be needed, the kernel tries very hard to keep the abi stable
<simonbcn> jjohansen, but this package is directly relationed with the kernel source, no?
<simonbcn> and it's used to compile other programs, no?
<simonbcn> Does this cause problems when compiling other programs?
<simonbcn> (Sorry for my bad english)
<jjohansen> simonbcn: not exactly, it pulls from some kernel headers but what it uses is stable
<jjohansen> simonbcn: nope, no problems
<jjohansen> generally it just doesn't use new features that have been exported by the kernel
<simonbcn> ok, then it's right if I have the linux-libc-dev from Ubuntu Lucid (2.6.32) but I use the kernel 2.6.38,
<jjohansen> yep
<simonbcn> ok, thanks.
<simonbcn> Other doubt, this is about compilation parameters 
<simonbcn> oh, I forgot to ask: How do you generate the package linux-libc-dev in git kernel?
<simonbcn> Another doubt: I compile the kernel with: "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 no_dumpfile=true skipabi=true skipmodule=true do_doc_package=false full_build=false do_tools=false fakeroot debian/rules binary-indep"
<simonbcn> but it generates the doc and tools package. What is the utility the "do_doc_package" and "do_tools" then?
<Azelphur>  jjohansen happen to know any other ways of getting the kernel panic copied out?
<jjohansen> Azelphur: usb serial console
<jjohansen> maybe crash kernel but I haven't had luck with that
<Azelphur> hmm
<soren> ayan: It's a very impressive piece of machinery.
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-07
 * [7] is observing weird I/O behavior with natty's 2.6.38-1209-omap4 kernel
<[7]> when reading from a USB HDD, the relationship between read block sizes and throughput looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604616/
<[7]> (the buffer cache has been flushed with hdparm -f between every measurement)
<[7]> this HDD gets about 28MB/s on windows, and about 32MB/s without this weird foldback on my natty x86 desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604619/
<[7]> the same (but to a lesser extent) happens with slower USB storage devices as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604613/ (this thumbdrive gets 5MB/s on windows)
<[7]> this also appears to affect SD card access, but also to a lesser extent: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604605/
<[7]> does anyone have an idea what might be causing this, or how i could try to debug it?
<ohsix> anyone know offhand what the practical difference between clear_page and clear_page_c is
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-08
<ohsix> firefox is spending a lot of time in clear_page_c when i open a new tab
<dlbike76> Hi, I have a quick question.  How can I tell if the data in thermal_zone0 is correct?
<ohsix> it comes from your bios vendor, they'd probably argue whatever it is that it's correct :]
<dlbike76> Ok, so how do I convert the value in the temp file to a temperature value?
<ohsix> the documentation for it in the kernel tree says it's in millicentigrade iirc
<dlbike76> Thanks!
<ohsix> Documentation/thermal/sysfs-api.txt
<JanC> my guess is it's correct to about 2000-5000 "millicentigrade"  ;)
<ohsix> millidegree celcius D:
<ohsix> depends on the zone though
<dlbike76> well it's showing 1000, so I don't think it's working.
<ohsix> what "it"?
<ohsix> there should be several trip points and actions for each
<ohsix> you should probably look at that documentation to see what it all means
<eruditehermit> hi, is there a backports package for alsa kernel modules?
<ohsix> i don't see any yet, i dunno why they might have been dropped or not regenerated for natty yet
<eruditehermit> ohsix, any suggestions for my alsa microphone problem?
<eruditehermit> ohsix, seems to work with 2.6.39
<eruditehermit> but the mixer for mic capture doesn't appear on 2.6.38
<Azelphur> Can anyone help me get a log of a kernel panic off my netbook? It has no ethernet so I can't use netconsole (I tried via usb ethernet and wifi, both say they don't support polling), what alternatives are there?
<Azelphur> I want to file a bug about it but it'd be rather crap with no log :p
<lifeless> hey, are there lucid builds of the natty kernel? [my lucid kvms chew up a lot of power in load balancing ticks, which I hear is massively improved recently]
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-04-30
<ppisati> moin
<apw> moin
<ppisati> tangerine is still down...
<apw> ppisati, hmmm again ...
<apw> ppisati, gomisa too
<ppisati> git fetch is stuck trying to retrieve objs from my repo there
<Sarvatt> ppisati: dont get emails from the canonical-kernel-team list? hopefully it'll be fixed monday US time
<apw> Sarvatt, i do get the emails but i don't see one telling me about monday ?
<Sarvatt> well rtg wont be around till monday to bug IS to fix it :)
<apw> Sarvatt, ahh well i can bug is at least
 * apw does so
<ppisati> Sarvatt: saw the email, but thought someone already fixed it
<Sarvatt> its 4 am for the guy rtg cced about the tangerine/gomeisa problems last saturday (and me too, wth am i doing awake)
<apw> cking, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-metrics sounds right up your street
 * cking looks
<cking> oooh yeah
<apw> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-crash-database
<apw> cking, it is a child of that meta blueprint which may interest you generally
<dileks_> hi
<dileks> apw: hi. you sent two patches as a replacement to "overlayfs: apply device cgroup and security permissions to overlay files". whats the status of them?
<apw> dileks, oh yeah, hmm there was a response wasn't there and i needed to update the first very very slightly
<apw> dileks, though they were simply nits in terms of functionality they were fine
 * apw is trying to work out what happened to overlayfs recently right now, maintainer is not as clear in response as one might hope
 * dileks checks inbox
<apw> dileks, no as in there was a response back when i submitted them the very first time
<dileks> [PATCH 1/2] inode_only_permission: export inode level permissions checks
<apw> yeah that one has a very minor change on it, which i've yet to do
<dileks> miklos: "IS_IMMUTABLE() is per-inode.  So I think only the IS_RDONLY() check
<dileks> needs to be left out."
<dileks> OK, I see
<apw> dileks, indeed but the patches are functional, a bigger worry is getting this heap to work properly again
<dileks> would you be so kind :-)
<dileks> you know any news about union-mounts? I just remember an email from al viro - typically with lots of f-words/s-words to wait for it, when miklos tried to get overlayfs upstream.
<apw> the upstream position is not easy to fathom.  al is right overlayfs is not semantically complete nor will it likely ever be.  whether that is an issue i am unsure in the long run, and as they won't let it in its hard to work that out in the real world.
<apw> our experience is some of the issues are invisible, one or two are niggling, whether those are addressible without distroying overlayfs' simplicity i am unsure
<dileks> agreed, overlayfs is a "simple" approach. it fits my needs to run a linux live-system. openwrt uses overlayfs since early stage, though.
<apw> yep
<dileks> apw: please CC on updated ovl-patches, thanks
<henrix> apw: hi! any updates on the buildd machines?
<apw> henrix, nothing as yet
<henrix> apw: cool! and are there any other build boxes available?
<apw> henrix, see pm
<henrix> apw: thanks, i'll try that
<Kano> hi, i miss 3.3.4, 3.0.30, 3.4-rc5 mainline
<Kano> apw: something broken with mainline builds?
<apw> Kano, the machine which does them is down
<Kano> why?
<apw> broken
<apw> and it being release week we have other priorities
<Kano> well this week is after release. do you have got efi test systems?
<apw> are we going to argue semenatics on an english phrase here?  is are busy, its not fixed
<apw> it is an unimportant system which only produces test kernels which we can live without
<apw> personally no i don't have efi, i am sure someone does, but not me
<Kano> ah, maybe you should request a new board then
<Kano> that script contains the minimal patches needed to get efi stub 64 bit working. there are extra patches in mainline not mentioned you most likely need for 32 bit
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/fix/efi/linux-3.2-efi-stub-patcher.sh
<Kano> 32 bit efi are basically only old intel macs
<Kano> when i boot 32 bit via efi then i have got no acpi support, which means only 1 core / no speedstep and no poweroff on shutdown
<Kano> nothing i like to test ;)
<Kano> but efi stub support is really cool. you can directly add it as entry. no grub needed
<Kano> you need rdev, thats not in current packages however as scripting efi shell (then even with initrd support) does not really gain speed
 * ppisati -> reboot
 * ppisati -> brb
 * ppisati -> lunch
<apw> ogasawara, just updated overlayfs back to the upstream version, and forward ported it, it passes my touch testing (and I mean light touch) so I have renabled it in quantal
<dileks> apw: cool
 * dileks checks ubuntu-quantal.git#master-next
<apw> dileks, i am putting an email together now with a clean upstream stack too
<apw> dileks, let me know if it works more than a simple touch test ... perhaps its still broke
<dileks> apw: so my "patches" helped you a bit
<apw> dileks, actually as i was starting from a cleaned up base i suspect i reinvented the wheel some
<apw> dileks, i didn't see your email till i was looking for the upstream thread for email addresses
<dileks> OK. looks like my missing include and touch_atime() fixes were OK
<apw> dileks, very likely, it was pretty menchanical
<apw> dileks, the real difference is you were starting from the backported version we had in precise (which leann rolled forward) and i started from he non-backported version
 * apw bets you were dumping in statfs (without looking at your trace) as that is waht it did before I backported it
<tgardner> apw, maybe you should rebase against -rc5 while you're at it. 'UBUNTU: SAUCE: add option to hand off all kernel parameters to init' has some conflicts
<dileks> I am no fs-expert :-) thus d_make_root() transition was not that clear to me. but seeing yours, I understand a bit better
<dileks> apw: thanks
<apw> dileks, yeah they made the new interface harder to abuse, but not easy to use
<dileks> I will check in a few minutes. ready-built git branch available
<dileks> is -rc5 the new base for quantal?
<apw> dileks, it built and i was able to do some manual testing with wahts on master-next right now
<apw> dileks, its -rc4 right now, i am sure leann will be on that rebase soon
<dileks> I talked with jordi pojol this weekend
<apw> dileks, i am more interested in getting the thing compiling for the instant
<dileks> he has some testcase scripts
<apw> dileks, sweet, if you have anything do email it over so we can think about getting it in our tests
<dileks> his test06 for example IIRC requires to loosen "fs: limit filesystem stacking depth"
<dileks> http://livenet.selfip.com/ftp/debian/overlayfs/test/
<dileks> I have a bit polished up test06
<dileks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/957368/
<dileks> 0001-fs-Increase-limit-filesystem-stacking-depth-to-3.patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/957369/
<dileks> apw: miklos remembers me ibm with os/2
<dileks> at the end ibm dropped lightyears-ahead os/2 in favour of win9x
<apw> m$ wins sometimes
<dileks> apw: /o\
<dileks> no crash no call-trace with your d_make_root patch
<apw> dileks, very good ...
<apw> dileks, i am pretty sure it would have been a statfs issue, they changed the interface 3.2 -> 3.4 and i had to undo that in the backport
<dileks> OK
<dileks> I took -rc5 as base. applied openwrts ovl-patch. and on top of that my 3 patches
<apw> dileks, if it works well then this will be earliest we have had a working union mount
<dileks> hmm, I must check log-file in tmp-dir
<dileks> you wanna have TEST-3.4.0-rc5-ovl-1-generic-iE0 as a tarball for inspection?
<dileks> testcase log-file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/957389/
<dileks> grr
<apw> dileks, sure email it over ... i assume that that logfile is a positive thing
<dileks> updated script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/957394/
<dileks> new log-file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/957397/
<apw> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on overlayfs,
<apw> moprobe overlayfs perhaps
<dileks> hehe
<dileks> [  476.709418] overlayfs: maximum fs stacking depth exceeded
<dileks> apw: ^^
<dileks> [14:15:51] <dileks> 0001-fs-Increase-limit-filesystem-stacking-depth-to-3.patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/957369/
<apw> dileks, ahh ... makes sense
<apw> dileks, you want me to drop that on top and make you a binary ?
<dileks> jordi has thrown away that fs stack limitation patch
<dileks> apw: feel free
<dileks> jordi has some more patches, which were not sent to miklos
<apw> dileks, for overlayfs ?  if so i'd like to see 'em
<dileks> http://livenet.selfip.com/ftp/debian/overlayfs/
<dileks> overlayfs-v12-2011Dec21-for Linux 3_3.tar.xz
<dileks> I have repacked that un-U*ix-alike name tarball with a proper commented series file
<apw> dileks, will have a look at 'em and see what we can do
<dileks> series: http://paste.ubuntu.com/957405/
<apw> dileks, miklos has not been very responsive in my experience, if we can help ourselves then all to the better
<dileks> from my inbox "I am pushing it out for perusal as people are asking me about it.  This
<dileks> includes an updated permissions fix."
<dileks> what does that mean - those two pending patches?
<apw> yes, its those two, but updated a third time i will get the whole stack I am carrying out to him shortly as email patches
<apw> need to keep banging on them
<dileks> thank you very much for all your efforts!
<dileks> shall I send you my overlayfs stuff directly?
<ogasawara> tgardner: any idea when we'll have gomeisa or tangerine back?
<tgardner> ogasawara, apw started an RT ticket. they think it muight be networking issues. no ETA as yet
<tgardner> ogasawara, tyler is still online
<ogasawara> tgardner: any quantal chroots on it by chance?
<tgardner> ogasawara, not yet. lemme see if it'll install on lucid
<apw> ogasawara, i am building in precise chroots still, though they do exist so if you get an updated debootstrap it should be possible
<ogasawara> apw: thanks for doing the overlayfs bits by the way
<ogasawara> apw: I wanna rebase to rc5, test builds etc, and then get our first upload in
<tgardner> ogasawara, I sucked down the precise debootstrap backport and installed it on tyler. the quantal amd64 chroot seems to be installing OK.
<apw> ogasawara, i hear that it may clash on the init parameters bits, yell if you want me to poke
<ogasawara> apw: will do
<apw> tgardner, is kteam tools updated ?
<tgardner> apw, for quantal ?
<apw> for the chroot builds for quantal yes
<tgardner> apw, yep
<tgardner> apw, I had it built and tested on tangerine saturday morning before it went away
<apw> tgardner, cool i'll give it a whirl here as my build box is spinning anyhow
<tgardner> apw, it'll be a few mins until tyler is installed. the pipe from taipei to London is quite narrow
<apw> tgardner, yeah it is indeed.  /me spins up some chroots here for comparison
<tgardner> apw, you'll need http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.40~precise1_all.deb
<apw> tgardner, i just added the symlink, its always just one new symlink
<tgardner> apw, indeed, its a simple patch
 * apw watches chroots poop out
<apw> all looking good so far
<apw> dileks, i think the concern over overlayfs as a module is fixed by the replacement security patches, as they export an all new interface for that purpose
<dileks> OK
<apw> ogasawara, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-q-kernel-backports
<ogasawara> apw: yep, just saw it
<dileks> apw: I answered your email and attached testcase-script plus the mentioned patch to run testcase successfully
 * henrix will be back in ~30 mins
 * dileks runs a new kernel build with apws ovl patches + limit-fs-stack-depth=3
<ogasawara> tgardner: don't suppose I could get ubuntu-quantal.git added to tyler's usr3/ubuntu
<tgardner> ogasawara, can do
<tgardner> ogasawara, looks like amd64 chroot is ready
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'm gonna give it a spin
<tgardner> ogasawara, quantal cloned
<ogasawara> tgardner: thanks
<tgardner> started i386 and armel
 * ogasawara back in 20
<dileks> apw: testcase log-file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/957659/
<dileks> $ dmesg | grep -i overlayfs
<dileks> (empty)
<apw> dileks, that i assume is positive :)
<bjf> jjohansen: can someone in security take a look at bug 985736 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985736 in kernel-sru-workflow "linux: 3.0.0-19.33 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985736
<spotter> is this raid5 corruption bug in Ubuntu 12.04's kernel?
<spotter> http://marc.info/?l=linux-raid&m=133576777720867&w=2
<spotter> could be a major major data loss bug
<dileks> apw: feedback tarball sent to you and CCs
 * apw looks at spotter's issue
<bjf> jjohansen: ignore my request
<spotter> apw, dont know if its an issue, just know that the it might be, and could be a major data loss issue
<spotter> seems to be recoverable if one knows what they are doing, but easy to destroy one's data in the process as well
<apw> spotter, the commit is in our kernel (the bad one) via upstream stable
<spotter> ok, so that's bad
<spotter> can follow up with them to figure out how bad
<spotter> but think it almost destroyed my raid5
<apw> bjf, ^^ seems we have the first commit via stable and not yet the fix via stable, we probabally want to close that circle
<bjf> apw, yes, saw that
<apw> spotter, if i am reading this right you'd have to have a failure on the personality load as well, so i am not sure its going to be widespread
<spotter> apw: well, it installed
<spotter> but for some reason it takes forever to boot
<spotter> grub really takes forever
<spotter> thought it was an issue with 12.04, so then installed debian squeeze
<spotter> but same issue
<apw> well grub is likely identicle in the two, same maintainers
<spotter> yes
<spotter> :)
<spotter> wondering if its a grub2 issue, 4k cluster issue or something else
<spotter> also upgraded bios in the process so too many variables (oopsy)
<spotter> but it could be that I went from ubuntu's 3.2 based kernel to debian 2.6.32 (I think?) based kernel
<tgardner> ogasawara, i386 chroot is done, armhf has started.
<ogasawara> tgardner: cool, I'll kick off an i386 build.  amd64 was fine, so I went ahead an pushed
<spotter> anyways, just wanted to make sure you guys were aware of this can one of you file a bug as appropriate, I dont have an ubuntu system that can do anything with it so dont need to be kept in the loop :)
<tgardner> sforshee, here is another failure to boot that might be related to Broadcom: bug #990879. Are you still looking into that ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 990879 in linux "kernel panic while booting live usb stick for install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990879
<sforshee> tgardner, yep. I sent a patch upstream last week, looks like it's in the wireless tree now
<sforshee> tgardner, I think that one is probably different
 * ppisati -> gym/workout
<tgardner> sforshee, Cc: stable ? 
<sforshee> tgardner, yep
<tgardner> sforshee, cool
<sforshee> tgardner, 990879 may actually be the same, the stacktrace is too abbreviated to tell
<sforshee> i asked for hw data
<tgardner> sforshee, yeah, I just thought it might be related because of mention of Broadcom and firmware
<sforshee> tgardner, I overlooked that part. There's a good chance it is the same problem then.
<tgardner> sforshee, is your patch in wireless-testing ?
<sforshee> tgardner, yes it is
<tgardner> sforshee,  b43: only reload config after successful initialization ?
<sforshee> that's the one
<tgardner> sforshee, I might pull it in as a pre-stable for Precise
<sforshee> tgardner, I'd say go for it. No one objected (or commented at all) on the list
<tgardner> sforshee, its a pretty straight forward fix
<sforshee> tgardner, I'm going to go ahead and dup that other bug. It's gotta be the same thing.
<tgardner> sforshee, ack
<storyteller__>  is there any way put permenent limit on cpu load?
<tgardner> ogasawara, armhf is done
<tgardner> ogasawara, we don't need armel for Quantal, right ?
<tgardner> apw, has Eric Paris ever responded to you about this big pile of inotify/fanotify/fsnotify patches ?
<tgardner> bjf, you not heaering mme
<tgardner> bjf, I'm hearing you. lemme restart
<ogasawara> tgardner: I don't believe so, just armhf
<apw> tgardner, not that i have heard
<tgardner> apw, any opinions on what we ought to do?
<apw> tgardner, have we applied it to precise?  i think we were talking about doing so only after the first sru round anyhow, so 3w or so
<apw> so i'll hastle some more, and then we can discuss strategy for this sort of thing over beer
<tgardner> apw, we haven't applied it yet
<tgardner> apw, ok. it keeps stinking up my mailbox, which serves to remind me every Monday
<apw> tgardner, yep, and mine
<apw> tgardner, i am trying to keep pushing all the upstream pending stuff on a regular basis, though last week blew that up
<tgardner> ogoops
<tgardner> ogasawara, oops
<ogasawara> damn all this collaboration
<tgardner> ok, I'm gonna quit messing with it for awhile
<tgardner> ogasawara, do I need to do the first upload ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: hrm, not sure.  possibly?
<tgardner> ogasawara, k, lemme know when you'reready
<ogasawara> tgardner: I've got a test build on davis finishing up, was going to wait on that
<ogasawara> tgardner: and I'll need to get linux-meta thrown together
<apw> ogasawara, i think cause it exists ie was pocket copied you may be ok, its new pakcages like LBM which are problematic
<apw> bjf, fsl-imx51 is now done with isn't it, shall i nuke it from the matrix ?
<bjf> apw, yes please
<apw> bjf, gone ... 
 * apw had a guest ... so I am running for the hills ... later
<cking> hrm, setting up a quantal chroot is going to take a while. back later
 * cking --> EOD
<dileks> ogasawara: Q: dropped.txt: update overlayfs (build as module)
<ogasawara> dileks: I'll get that cleaned up
<dileks> OK
 * dileks tries to get a bit familiar with Q
 * tgardner -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-01
<ayan_> is tangerine down?
<bjf> ayan: yes
<bjf> ayan: more like, it's unreachable at this time
<ayan> heh.  okay.
 * ayan will retry later.
<bjf> ayan: we think it's a networking issue and since most of IS is in oakland now ...
<ayan> oh!
<bjf> ayan: yup, not likely to get fixed anytime soon
<ayan> okay -- i need to build kerel with some firewire patches from upstream.
 * ayan will slum it and use his own machine.
 * apw yawns
 * xnox passes a cup of Dolce Gusto Grande coffee to apw 
<apw> hmmm that sounds rather nice
<ohsix> lots of sugar coffee
<apw> hasn't been through a cat has it ?
<cking> apw, i've got this in my sources.list: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu
<apw> dileks, thanks for the emails with the testing results, that is good feedback thanks
<dileks> apw: yeah. unfortunately, testcase scripts are rare for overlayfs. but the one from jordi I liked very much
<dileks> maybe, I should mention that squashfs-tools are required
<dileks> apw: will you send your inode_only_permissions stuff (again) plus 3.4 fixes as a series to miklos and linuxfs-devel ML?
<apw> dileks, thats the plan indeed, want to do that today
<dileks> good
<dileks> you can give me a pointer to ubuntus live-system framework?
<apw> tgardner, ogasawara, am looking at the quantal build failure
<tgardner> apw, didn't know there was one yet.
<apw> lacking a build depend on flex by the looks of it
<dileks> maybe I tease dba on #debian-live with overlayfs
<apw> dileks, i beliebe we use live-builder for most of it
<dileks> OK
<apw> tgardner, resolve_symbol_wait() implies we waited for the module init
<apw>                 printk(KERN_WARNING "%s: gave up waiting for init of module %s.\n",
<tgardner> apw, yeah, was just looking at kernel/module.c
<apw> tgardner, in init_module we call do_mod_ctors() which looks to be where the module inits are called, then we call wake_up(&module_wq) only after we have done that and marked it live, so i think module_init(xx) has been called
<tgardner> apw, actually, that only makes sense. it just about _has_ to be that way, else nothing would work.
<apw> cirtainly it would be hard to write anything which initialised anything ... so i tend to concur it has to be intended
<tgardner> apw, I don't think do_mod_ctors(mod) calls the module init function. it looks like that is the job of do_one_initcall() 'cause thats the only place that an error return is recognized.
<apw> tgardner, yeah same logical place either way
<tgardner> apw, right.
<tgardner> apw, its like they've implemented the ability to call C++ constructors, but not used it anywhere.
<tgardner> there must be some other kind of constructor
<apw> tgardner, its do_one_initcall, as apparently there can only be one initcall per module
<tgardner> apw, that is also correct, lest you incur a linker error
<ogasawara> apw: thanks for fixing up the build failures, am curious why the test builds didn't see the same error
<ogasawara> apw: will get it uploaded
<apw> ogasawara, already uploaded and building
<ogasawara> apw: ah cool, thanks
<apw> ogasawara, we install the builddeps at chroot build time
<apw> and so we never see this kind of thing, its something we need to think about probabally
<apw> how to best do it and still be quick, perhaps have some virgin chroots which we can use
<apw> for that
<apw> ogasawara, bah the archive is inconsistant for i386 right now, somethign wrong with docbook-utils ... i suspect we need to wait a bit and retry it
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<apw> given that part of your build was ok i think, if not then we'll want to disable docs for a bit
<apw> ogasawara, just confirmed your 1.1 got past this, so it may be transitional ...
<ogasawara> apw: yep, it would appear so
<tgardner> ogasawara, apw: shouldn't we be uploading to -proposed ? that way we can get all of the components built, then just pocket copy.
<apw> as far as i know that is only safe in freezes
<tgardner> apw, actually, I think its meant to be policy for Quantal.
<tgardner> prolly should ask cjw
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'll follow up with the release team
<tgardner> ogasawara, Rick has proposed that the release pocket always be installable. given our upload order we rarely have issues with that, but it might be simpler to just upload to -proposed and get everything built.
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep, it was easier with proposed as we'd just shove all the packages up at the same time
 * tgardner notes the combination of mumble+pulseaudio consumes 55% of the CPU whilst doing absolutely nothing.
<ogasawara> tgardner: cjwatson confirmed that for now while the archive is still settling it doesn't matter much if we upload to the release pocket or -proposed
<ogasawara> tgardner: once it does settle though, we should go the route of uploading to -proposed first
<tgardner> ogasawara, ack
<dileks> apw: its live-build not -builder. dunno if (3.0~a24-1ubuntu1) is recent enough
<dileks> debian/sid has live-build (3.0~a47-1) 
<dileks> is there a repo containing higher versions of live-build/live-boot?
<dileks> http://nopaste.snit.ch/136914
 * ogasawara back in 20
<cking> tgardner, here are some notes I crufted up yesterday: http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/fs-tests/ureadahead-notes.txt
<tgardner> cking, thanks
 * cking slips off early today, started at 7am...
<apw> bjf, yes things going well on that front
<apw> bjf, but i've bust my machine here :/
<apw> i can hear you but the load on my machine is over 20, so i am not going to be talking to you for a bit
<apw> till i work out what the hell i did
<bdmurray> could somebody look at bug 922647 and the ata error messages there?  are those indicative of a hardware problem or maybe a driver?
<tgardner> bug #922647
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/992647
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992647 in ubiquity "Problema ao instalar ubunto no HD" [Undecided,New]
<apw> bjf, recovered, recursive ssh runes are ... BAD
<tgardner> apw, doh !
<bjf> heh
<apw> load hit 48 before i got it under control, perhaps 20m of paging like a pig
<tgardner> bdmurray, what little I've discovered indicates it is a drive issue: http://shadowm.rewound.net/blog/archives/206-Giving-Debian-Wheezy-another-whirl,-and-an-unpleasant-surprise-from-Reicore.html
<bdmurray> tgardner: I don't see any media errors in this bug report which is typical for drive issues
<tgardner> bdmurray, hell if I know. I'm not skilled at parsing ATA noise
<bdmurray> https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/articles/l/i/b/Libata_error_messages.html
<tgardner> bdmurray, repeated instances of 'failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED' followed by 'hard resetting link' don't seem too healthy to me.
<bdmurray> tgardner: sure but it continues to report DRDY
<bdmurray> the wiki pages mentions 'try booting with 'pci=nomsi' or 'acpi=off' or 'noapic'' for timeouts
<bdmurray> maybe I'll have them try that
<tgardner> bdmurray, works for me.
<JanC> somebody should write a tool to interpret kernel/driver/hardware errors like that...  ;)
<JanC> tgardner: I had a drive issuing such "hard resetting link" messages for some time, now it's (almost) dead (but strange enough, SMART never reported anything wrong...)
<greearb> It seems that if you have a USB stick in the machine when booting the live-cd, it will not mount that USB stick untill you remove it and re-install it.  Anyone know if there is some tool/script that can cause it to mount w/out physically unplugging/plugging the USB key?
<JanC> greearb: you could probably run "sudo udevadm trigger"
<JanC> or use mount, udisks, GParted or the udisks GUI frontend
<apw> greearb, udisks probabally
<greearb> thanks..will try that
<JanC> also depending on how you wnat it mounted
<greearb> just want it to show up in /media/
<JanC> I think the udevadm command will cause the same events as if it were unplugged & replugged
<JanC> at least from the GUI apps PoV
<greearb> no luck
<slangasek> apw: ping
<apw> slangasek, hi
<slangasek> apw: hey there!  ogasawara was just telling me that aufs was re-enabled in the kernel for precise at the last minute?
<slangasek> apw: was the plan for us to use that as the unionfs in precise for the liveCDs?  Because we didn't
<apw> slangasek, it was around the betas indeed.  there was concern from the lxc people that they wanted a fallback if they couldn't cope with overlayfs
<slangasek> ok
<apw> slangasek, we had used overlayfs for all the tested CDs so no not intended that we'd change
<slangasek> ah, ok then
<apw> as far as i know noone is using aufs for anything
<slangasek> so I shouldn't be fretting over this and trying to change it for .1 ;)
<apw> i don't think so no
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> any chance of overlayfs getting fixed to stop claiming it supports inotify, btw?
<slangasek> (wouldn't fix all our liveCD bugs, but it would fix some of them)
<apw> slangasek, i made a version which claimed it didn't, userspace didn't like it much vomitting errors everywhere
<slangasek> oh, neat
<slangasek> so much for that then
<apw> overlayfs may get some support for inotify if i get time, but it won't fix anything which uses fstat on already open files
<apw> such as tail does
<slangasek> mm?  tail prefers to use inotify
<slangasek> or is fstat() separately broken?
<apw> yes, but it uses a specific combination which doesnt work out
<apw> it opens the file, asks for inotify, we tell it the file changed, it fstats the old file, sees the notify was a 'lie' and does nothing
<apw> a side effect of the known posix violation that overlayfs has which makes it simple and performant
<apw> so none of the calls are broken per-see just the meaning is subtle altereed,  if tail used 'stat' on the pathname it would work just fine with my patches
<slangasek> right
<apw> obviously not without any working inotify as we have now
<apw> i n
<slangasek> performance over posix - grr
<slangasek> :)
<apw> well its less performance and more simpliciyt.  aufs and vfs-union-mounts are massive as a result of having the entire posix implementation
<apw> and they can't get into the kernel, somethinig small enough to be acceptable seems to be
<apw> fialing cause its not complete enough, its ... a problem
 * slangasek nods
<apw> if upstream was more helpful in guiding direction rather than just being "ick vile no" to everything we might make some more progress
<slangasek> but then you'd be contributing upstream... and we can't have that now can we ;)
<apw> slangasek, tsk
<apw> slangasek, its a good job the 5 patches i pushed today don't count (at least when we are measured_
<slangasek> :-)
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: I was looking at ubuntu bugs with the same title by the same reporter the other day
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: eg bug 820031 and bug 820040
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820031 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/net/mac80211/rx.c:2881 ieee80211_rx+0xad/0x1d0 [mac80211]()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820031
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820040 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/net/mac80211/rx.c:2881 ieee80211_rx+0xad/0x1d0 [mac80211]()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820040
 * tgardner -> EOD
<bjf> ogasawara: supposedly gomesia is back
<bjf> s/gomesia/gomeisa/
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-02
<christine> hey folks, I wanted to point out that in USN-1431-1, the description for CVE-2011-4086 is wrong
<ubot2> christine: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-4086)
<christine> that CVE is jbd-related, not ext4-related
<infinity> ogasawara: New kernel's through NEW finally, if you had a meta to follow it up with.
<akgraner> ogasawara, congrats!
<Q-FUNK> was the non-PAE kernel dropped starting from Quantal?
<Q-FUNK> I know that the eventuality of this happening had been discussed many times, but I haven't seen any press releases or such that would indicate a suitable upgrade path for those affected.
<ppisati> moin
<smb> morning
 * apw yawns
<RAOF> Bring in the bees!
<ppisati> apw: for when you are awake - bug 951043
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 951043 in linux-ti-omap4 "Port OOM changes into do_page_fault for arm" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951043
<ppisati> apw: weren't you porting this to master?
<apw> ppisati, i don't recall at all, but it sounds like we'd want that on omap* indeed
<ppisati> apw: ok, then i'm wrong
<ppisati> apw: i'll do
<apw> ppisati, thanks sounds good; and you may be right, i just don't recall anymore
 * apw has to get some keys done ... back in a bit
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'm gonna fix up meta to transition -generic to -generic-pae before uploading, or did you already have something?
<tgardner> ogasawara, I didn't, but I'm not sure thats the right thing to do. folks that chose -generic likely have a CPU that _can't_ run PAE
<ogasawara> tgardner: so should we remove the generic flavor completely from meta?  Otherwise it points to a non-existent kernel
<tgardner> ogasawara, for Quantal. Precise is the end of the line for non-PAE
<tgardner> there is no upgrade path
<ogasawara> tgardner: so what happens if they do try to upgrade?  they remain on the Precise 3.2.0 kernel?
<tgardner> ogasawara, I guess. you sure don't wanna upgrade them to an unbootable kernel
<tgardner> ogasawara, surely Debian has encountered this issue before. perhaps we should ask slangasek
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'm gonna hold off on the upload for now, till we get it sorted.  Since this will be the first upload for linux-meta I want to make sure we get it right.
<tgardner> ogasawara, so I've already removed the non-PAE meta package, right? the worst that can happen is that we add them back, but point them at something uninstallable.
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep, they're removed.  so my thinking is we remove the generic flavor from meta and users will remain with the precise kernel if they upgrade (at least for now).
<ogasawara> tgardner: and like you said, we can add it back later if needed
<tgardner> ogasawara, agreed
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'll throw it on to our version and flavors discussion for UDS
<tgardner> ogasawara, we do need to figure out how to make the upgrade beyond Precise _very_ difficult so that the average user can't bork their system without trying really hard.
<apw_> tgardner: how does regulatory work with passive scan? 
<tgardner> apw: not as well as you'd think. sforshee` has encountered some issues with it.
<tgardner> apw: it is somewhat driver and HW dependent
<apw_> tgardner: have a public ap here on 13 an illegal channel here, sshouldnt i still see it under passive?
<apw_> bust with brcm me thinks
<tgardner> apw: not necessarily. if the EPROM on your wifi device thinks is US born, then no channel 13
<apw_> but that makes no,sense when somewhere elsr
<tgardner> apw: I think you can override that using 'iw'
<apw_> and this is uk laptop, but think as you suggest a us thinking chip
<apw_> overridden to gb it sees the ap
<tgardner> well then, bob's your uncle
<apw_> but all outgoingg packets look to be dropped
<apw_> must setup a test for this at home
<apw_> i hate brcm
<tgardner> so, you must be in a coffee shop where only Brits (with Brit local wifi adapters) get to surf :)
<sforshee`> apw, if it's brcmsmac the regulatory is pretty broken
<apw_> it is ... indeed
<sforshee`> I haven't tried channel 13 though
<apw_> no good here.
<sforshee`> apw_, is it precise?
<apw_> tgardner: was indeed
<apw_> sforshee`: yep
<sforshee`> there was a patch that might help, not sure if we got it in precise
 * sforshee` looks
<tgardner> sforshee`, I don't think we did yet
<sforshee`> badc4f07622f0f7093a201638f45e85765f1b5e4 is the upstream commit, and it was cc stable
<tgardner> sforshee`, I'm not seeing it in precise
<sforshee`> tgardner, me neither
<sforshee`> apw_, you can't see the channel at all? that patch won't help then
<sforshee`> apw_, what does 'iw reg get' say?
<tgardner> perhaps herton should be pouring patches into 3.2 stable on the mailing list
<apw_> i can see yhe channel if i move to gb, it says us by default
<sforshee`> US? I would have expected 00
<sforshee`> unless the card has US in its rom
<herton> tgardner, I can send, I expect Ben to pick it up though
<herton> since it's marked for stable
<tgardner> herton, well, we could do some of the legwork for him
<tgardner> herton, perhaps prep a branch with everything from 3.3.y that applies and makes sense. maybe even do some smoke testing.
<apw_> sforshee: must be card that thinks us indeed ... is world before that
<tgardner> ogasawara, are you done building in the tangerine quantal chroot for awhile ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: nope
<tgardner> ogasawara, lemme know when you're done
<ogasawara> tgardner: bah, I meant nope I'm not building in it
<tgardner> need to regen the chroots
<tgardner> ogasawara, ack
<slangasek> tgardner: Debian certainly has dealt with dropping support for older machines in kernel flavors before, but I can't say as I remember what was done with the metapackages
<tgardner> slangasek, maybe I'll drop a note on ubuntu-devel and solicit some opinions
 * ogasawara back in 20
<apw> tgardner, i think 'we' should be indeed sending in tested combinations for him, and asking him for branches to test aganinst
<apw> tgardner, as soon as he has them i'll get them building in our autobits
<apw> tgardner, actually where do tehy hang out so i can ask
<tgardner> apwthe royal "we", as in herton ?
<tgardner> apw: ^^
<apw> tgardner, indeed that 'we'
<tgardner> apw: I think thas an excellent idea
<cking>   
<smb> (no comment)
<mdeslaur> herton: think you can get me a 3.4rc5 kernel with the upstream patch from here? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40172#c17
<mdeslaur> herton: it's for LP: #814325
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 40172 in DRM/Intel "[arrandale] Fuzzy screen after dpms cycles on lenovo t510 [bisected, 3.0+]" [Normal,Needinfo: ]
<herton> mdeslaur, I can built one, precise?
<herton> *build
<mdeslaur> herton: yes, please...this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc5-precise/
<dileks> http://womble.decadent.org.uk/blog/upcoming-changes-in-debian-linux-packages-for-i386.html
<dileks> about 486/686-pae
<jsalisbury> apw, if you have a chance, can you take a look at bug 987679  I'm  not sure if this is an upstream issue or not.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987679 in linux "/tools/hv/hv_kvp_daemon.8 missing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987679
<tgardner> jsalisbury, thats a man page
<tgardner> jsalisbury, there does not appear to be one in the upstream repo
<jsalisbury> tgardner, interesting, so it must be an upstream bug as well.
<tgardner> jsalisbury, I doubt if upstream really cares. they'll say something like, RTFS if you want to know how this daemon works.
<jsalisbury> tgardner, yeah, right.
<tgardner> jsalisbury, its definitely a "won't fix" on our part.
<jsalisbury> tgardner, understood.  Thanks for the info.
<apw> jsalisbury, its definatly and upstream issue, but i'd expect us to be hitting it in quantal ... hrm
<apw> oh hrm, or did i write it
 * apw looks
<apw> jsalisbury, ahh i did indeed.  i'll add that to my upstreaming list
<tgardner> apw: ineed, _we_ have a man page
<jsalisbury> First Quantal kernel bug, bug 992968
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992968 in linux "Large file transfer to Sandisk Cruzer 8GB USB hangs for a long time" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992968
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: is that really with the 3.4 kernel?
<apw> jsalisbury, that is most likely just a lie
<apw> jsalisbury, he copies the files on and confirms they are 'on there' via the memory cache
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, apw, no 3.2.0-24 kernel
<apw> jsalisbury, if the stick is slow then that would still be syncing the data to the stick
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, apw, DistroRelease reads 12.10 though 
<apw> jsalisbury, but the system would correctly see them on there, in its cached world
<apw> UpgradeStatus: Upgraded to quantal on 2012-04-06 (25 days ago)
<apw> that is somewhat unlikely
<jsalisbury> apw, yeah, not sure how that happened
<apw> jsalisbury, i am asking pitti now on #ubuntu-devel
<apw> jsalisbury, and i think we need find out if the device has an acticity light, also ask him to type sync at hte point the files "are all there" and see how long that takes
<tgardner> apw, maybe the user's time of day is scrogged
<apw> perhaps
<tgardner> jsalisbury, regardless of the date, there was no Quantal kernel until about an hour ago
<jsalisbury> tgardner, ok, so I guess this isn't the first kernel bug for quantal then :-(
<tgardner> dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<tgardner> doh
<apw> tgardner, :)
<tgardner> apw, at least it wasn't my password.
<apw> tgardner, heh at least that
<apw> tgardner, or you are being very clever and covering the fact that that _is_ your password
<ogasawara> heheh
<ogasawara> apw: you'd made some human_arch changes a while back so that our package descriptions could be more accurate.  However, something is a bit off -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic/3.2.0-24.37
<ogasawara> apw: I'm having trouble reproducing it, any thoughts how the 64bit description is getting generated for the i386 package?
<apw> ogasawara, looking
<tgardner> i386 v.s. 64 bit
<apw> ogasawara, urgle
<apw> ogasawara, leave it with me /me gets the hammer out
<ogasawara> apw: ack, thanks
<apw> ogasawara, there is something off here, as if the descriptions are from the wrong place ... will investigate
<ogasawara> apw: indeed.  And I tried to reproduce in a precise-i386 chroot but it generated the correct control file, so I am confused
<apw> ogasawara, i am suspicious we are using the descriptions in the source package perhaps
<apw> ogasawara, whihc might mean it depends on the arch in which we built the src ... asking now
<henrix> apw: about that issue, it looks like it happens on i386 and omap images, but not on the ppc
<apw> henrix, yep, would do as they are always the same there
<henrix> apw: not sure if i understand what you mean. why wouldn't the issue happen on the powerpc then?
<apw> henrix, nope cause there is only one powerpc architecture
<apw> henrix, and it has non-overlapping arch names
<henrix> apw: right, but on the omap image you get: "TI OMAP3-based 64 bit x86 systems." :)
<apw> henrix, heh lovely indeed
<apw> henrix, /me is investigating
<dileks> some docs around howto unpack/add-nifty-software/repack an existing iso?
 * dileks would add his linux-image with overlayfs and test that
<htorque> hi all! should 'apparmor_status' return 'apparmor module is loaded.' when booting with 'apparmor=0'? i'm trying to figure out why i cannot run systemtap as user and maybe it's connected to apparmor.
<herton> mdeslaur, kernel with that patch available here: http://people.canonical.com/~herton/lp814325/mainline1/
<mdeslaur> herton: awesome, thanks!
<ogasawara> dileks: I've used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization in the past
<dileks> hmm, aufs
<dileks> http://live.debian.net/gitweb?p=live-boot.git;a=commitdiff;h=b981b862888aa4b345e6af8a1af65253378919b7
<dileks> I will combine that
 * dileks -> lunch
 * ppisati -> gym/workout
<apw> ogasawara, herton, ok i know why it happens, now to fix it
<ogasawara> apw: cool, care to share?
<tgardner> perhaps in the form of  a patch :)
<apw> ogasawara, control.stub is in the source pacakge, and is the arch you built the source package on
<apw> tgardner, :) indeed
<ogasawara> apw: I thought it's then regenerated upon the buildd?  apparently not
<apw> ogasawara, oh we intend that behaviour, but ... its not
<henrix> apw: ah, makes sense
 * apw fixes
<tgardner> I see some debian/rules dependency changes forthcoming
<apw> yep :)
<henrix> apw: can't we just prevent control.stub to be in the src pkg? (no idea how to do that atm)
<apw> henrix, i think i can just remove the stub dependancy and be happy
<ogasawara> henrix: indeed, was curious if we just omit it from the packaging what fun sort of fun breakage we'd incur
<apw> ogasawara, it would be fine to omit it as we would then just rebuild it anyhow
<apw> ogasawara, but ... its not real anyhow
<ogasawara> apw: fyi, it's bug 992414 if you needed a BugLink for the SRU
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992414 in linux "linux-image-generic tells it is 64-bit even for 32-bit" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992414
<apw> ogasawara, thanks
<apw> ogasawara, when we uploading quantal next ?
<apw> ogasawara, i'd like to confirm this fixes it in there
<ogasawara> apw: we can upload anytime
<apw> ogasawara, any shiney new rebases yet?
<ogasawara> apw: I haven't seen any
<tgardner> apw, buildd's are free, right ?
<apw> ok this looks much better... and a very simple change
<apw> tgardner, heh yep
<apw> ogasawara, so i can see from the history you build in amd64 and i in i386 chroots :)
<ogasawara> apw: hehehe
<ogasawara> apw: and that explains why when I checked the generic-pae build on quantal it was showing the correct text
<apw> ogasawara, indeed, thats the reason, the amd64 is wrong there
 * ogasawara fixes getabi's in quantal to not fetch -generic
<tgardner> ogasawara, oops
<ogasawara> tgardner: eh, doesn't really hurt anything.  just a split second of wtf when I see FAILED.
<apw> ogasawara, ok fix pushed to quantal
<ogasawara> apw: cool, will get it uploaded
<apw> herton, we are only seeing this in precise right ?
<apw> s/this/the wrong architecture strings/
<herton> henrix ^
<apw> :)
 * apw suggests one of you needs a new first letter
<henrix> apw: yep, i believe so
<herton> yep :)
 * henrix goes confirm this
<apw> herton, remind me of where i can find the SRU template for bugs
<herton> apw, a bit lost on all wiki pages, the justification is listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/StableHandbook/StableProcess
<herton> number 4 on "Workflow for SRU Patches"
<henrix> apw: yep, oneiric seems to be ok
<apw> herton, thanks
<apw> henrix, thanks
<apw> ogasawara, t
<apw> ogasawara, tgardner, patch on the list
<ogasawara> apw: ack
<tgardner> apw, quantal looks good
<apw> tgardner, yeah nice and simple once you know what it is ... near lost my remaining hair there
<jsalisbury> henrix, Should bug 984387 be fixed in precise as well as oneiric?  I've see some reports that the bug(Or a similar issue) still exists in precise.  For example, bug 989677
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984387 in linux "[Dell Studio XPS 1340,Alienware m17x] Kernel panic with 3.0.0-19 and 3.2.0-18 on boot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984387
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989677 in linux "kernel panic with ubuntu 12.04 install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989677
<tgardner> jsalisbury, its already applied to precise
<jsalisbury> tgardner, hmm, that's why I wanted to ask.  The backtrace in bug 984387 looks very similar, but he's running the latest precise kernel.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984387 in linux "[Dell Studio XPS 1340,Alienware m17x] Kernel panic with 3.0.0-19 and 3.2.0-18 on boot" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984387
<jsalisbury> whoops I meant bug 989677
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989677 in linux "kernel panic with ubuntu 12.04 install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989677
<jsalisbury> tgardner, looks like ite_cir in that bug as well
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: it was only fixed in precise in the day-0 kernel, ie when using the LiveCD they'll need the workaround
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, ahh, ok.  Understood
<tgardner> ogasawara, the last guy says he's using Ubuntu-3.2.0-24.37, but he also says his bug is fixed. I'm a bit confused
<tgardner> these definitely look like the same bug
<jsalisbury> tgardner, ogasawara So this bug should be fixed in Ubuntu-3.2.0-24.37 - without the workaround?  If so, I'll ask all the bug reporters to confirm that is the case, since there are a few of them.
<tgardner> jsalisbury, correct
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: yes, should be fixed without needing the workaround
<jsalisbury> tgardner, ogasawara, ok, I'll ask for confirmation then.
<henrix> jsalisbury: sorry for the delay. i was away (dinner time)
<henrix> jsalisbury: but i guess its sorted out now :)
<jsalisbury> henrix, yes, thanks and sorry to interrupt your dinner ;-)
<henrix> jsalisbury: no worries, you didn't! that's why i haven't replied earlier :)
<jsalisbury> henrix, cool, thanks
 * tgardner -> EOD
<jsalisbury> jsalisbury@salisbury:~$ uname -a
<jsalisbury> Linux salisbury 3.4.0-1-generic #3 SMP Wed May 2 19:09:18 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jsalisbury> :-D
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-03
<ppisati> moin
<smb> ciao
<apw> bello
 * apw yawns
<smb> apw, woof
<apw> that saulisbury fellow is a right showoff
 * smb thinks he may guess who apw means
<apw> jsalisbury | 22:29:18> Linux salisbury 3.4.0-1-generic #3 SMP Wed May 2 19:09:18 UTC
<smb> apw, I thought you were referring to him. (smart assh... comment to check for additional u's)
<reisei> ppisati: ping
<ppisati> reisei: pong
<apw> ppisati, bounce
<smb> smash?
<reisei> ppisati: can you look at this log http://pastebin.com/fLM84Y2G and tell me what's wrong and how to fix it? :) agreen is away everytime, so he can't point me to the solution...
<ppisati> reisei: i guess is a linaro kernel
<reisei> ppisati: yep
<ppisati> reisei: btw, it's panicing on the shutdown, nut much we can do
<ppisati> reisei: btw, we do you use the linaro kernel instead of the ubuntu one?
<ppisati> *why
<reisei> ppisati: because I use specific board. Developer use linaro, so should I.
<ppisati> reisei: than i'm sorry, can't help you
<ppisati> reisei: which kerne are you running?
<ppisati> reisei: i mean, version?
<reisei> ppisati: 3.1.5
<ppisati> reisei: why don't you try with 3.3.?
<reisei> ppisati: I can compare... but have to port board file whatever
<ppisati> reisei: did you try without the omapdrm module? or you need it?
<reisei> ppisati: 3.1.5 is stable enough, but there is this annoying halt issue
<reisei> ppisati: I need it.
<apw> mjg59, are you aware of the discussions about the 'ACPI / Battery: Update information on info notification and resume' patches ?  causeing flickering of battery icons and the like ?
 * smb tries a reboot...
 * cking gives his AP a kick
<apw> cking, you are having a world of networking woes
<cking> am i?
<dileks> apw: hi. jordi just started to rework his overlayfs testcase-script
<dileks> http://livenet.selfip.com/ftp/debian/overlayfs/test/test06-v3.sh
<apw> heh cool
<dileks> are you creating daily isos? with kernel from Q?
<apw> dileks, erm, we don't normally before A1 but i haven't checked we may have not stopped
<dileks> I wanted to test a "remastered" iso - before answering your email
<apw> dileks, its not an easy game changing the kernel in the iso ...
<dileks> as this is why I primarily need/want overlayfs
<dileks> hmm, lets see. if it fails I will test with live-build
<dileks> no chroot package
<dileks> whats an alternative?
<dileks> fakechroot?
 * ppisati -> goes for a kebab takeaway, brb
 * dileks cant find desktop/alternate amd64 images
<dileks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<apw> dileks, dchroot/schroot ?
<xnox> dileks: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<dileks> schroot means for me... check man-page, do more testing etc.
<dileks> yeah, found <http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/>
 * xnox cdimages is unmirrored / rare / daily images (?!) and releases is for widely mirrored images.
<dileks> ogasawara gave me that link <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization>
<dileks> but it misses in prereq chroot (alternative)
<dileks> somewhere I should have a script where I worked on sidux + e17
<apw> ppisati, when we going to get a ti-omap4 for Q
<apw> (and indeed are we)
<dileks> http://img.flashtux.org/img13303b71dc4ex575db078.png
<akgraner> bjf,  when you get 2 mins can you ping me - need to ask you about your pandaboard
 * apw has to run and drop off some keys
 * smb has a slight deja vu
<tgardner> smb, your water pipe has burst out of the wall again ?
<mjg59> apw: Yeah
<smb> tgardner, not that bad. Just apw running around for keys
<mjg59> apw: Power unit rather than capacity granularity
<ogasawara> apw: can you try running our devel-config-summary script for Q?  I'm wondering if you see similar oddities, eg the Dangerous section looks inaccurate (way too large and menacing)
<apw> mjg59, ahh .. ok
<apw> ogasawara, sure ...
<apw> ogasawara, it always needs tweeking
<herton> tgardner, I did a startnewrelease on lucid today, but didn't found CVE-2012-2133 fix applied on master-next, probably you forgot to push? (I checked to see if I had an up to date master-next)
<ubot2> herton: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2133)
<apw> smb, there is always someone wanting them
 * cking --> late lunch
<tgardner> herton, repull, its there.
<tgardner> herton, I pushed right after you
<herton> tgardner, ah ok, yep it's there
<tgardner> jsalisbury, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/658955/comments/11
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658955 in linux "Natty fails to boot on Gigabyte GA-MA78GPM-UD2H" [Undecided,In progress]
<bjf> akgraner: moin
<akgraner> bjf, yep - I "borrowed" it from Pete - before I knew it belonged to you - is it ok if I use it during UDS then give it back to you then?
<bjf> akgraner: sure
<bjf> akgraner: i was not using it at all, so have fun with it
<akgraner> bjf - thanks a million - I needed an older one  - it will be running one of the summit displays at UDS :-)  thanks for your contribution to the cause.
<akgraner> but I'll package it all back up nice and neat for you on Friday
<apw> mjg59, ok updated patch which (i have even compile tested) on the thread
<apw> ogasawara, ok config is dumping core ... joy
<dileks> hi
<dileks> still working on re-packing precise AMD64 iso
<dileks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964733/
<dileks> a question to bind-mounts
<dileks> sudo mount --bind /run $CUSTOM_DIR/run
<dileks> that should cover /run /run/shm and /run/lock
<dileks> sudo mount --bind /dev $CUSTOM_DIR/dev
<dileks> sudo mount --bind /dev/pts $CUSTOM_DIR/dev/pts
<dileks> isnt 1st line enough?
<jsalisbury> tgardner, I'll help bisect that one
<apw> dileks, i'd expect the bind mount to only bind each filesystem, so pts is another mount and needs binding separatly
<dileks> hmm
<dileks> and for the /run/* stuff the same?
<dileks> Do some bind-mounts before entering chroot-env: http://nopaste.snit.ch/137427
<dileks> apw: should that look like this?
<dileks> sth missing?
<tgardner> jsalisbury, ack
 * ogasawara back in 20
 * henrix reboots...
<dileks> wow
<dileks> Parallel mksquashfs: Using 4 processors
<apw> ogasawara, ok think i have this chased down.  try regenning with whats on the tip of master-next now
<ogasawara> apw: ack
 * tgardner bisects for an nVidia freeze in precise
<apw> tgardner, gah, new ?
<tgardner> apw, am checking out Oneiric, but I think its a new nouveau bug
 * cking upgrades a netbook and wishes the HDD was much faster
<tgardner> apw, actually, it just wedged while installing oneiric
<apw> wibble
<tgardner> apw, back to natty
<ogasawara> apw: cool, looks much better now
<tgardner> gawd this is slow. why did Lucid have to sync after every apt file I/O ?
<ogra_> to make sure there gets no dust collected under your heads 
<dileks> 358368 extents written (699 MB)
<dileks> cool
<htorque> hope it's okay to ask in here: why is the kernel debug package (-dbgsym) a 650 mb download, when in debian it's just 250 mb?
<dileks> htorque: IIRC waldi switched to xz for compressing which reduced -dbg packages immensly. dunno what ubuntu-kernel uses.
<htorque> dileks: yeah, that would make sense i guess. they also differ in on-disk size, though 2.2 gb vs. 1.8 gb. (not that i expect them to be exactly the same, of course.)
<jsalisbury> This looks like the first real quantal kernel bug, bug 994104
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994104 in linux "Wireless performance issues on kernel 3.4.0-1-generic (iwlwifi)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994104
<dileks> IIRC net (with wireless pull) was not pulled into upstream. IIRC 3 pending iwlwifi fixes
<dileks> wow huh and a very fresh one
<dileks> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless.git;a=summary
<tgardner> jsalisbury, I just happen to have one of those
<jsalisbury> tgardner, great
<dileks> remaster ubuntu instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/965230/
<dileks> apw: yupp, a linux-image replacement is not that easy, but I will check tomorrow
<smoser> anyone know what kernel options i need to add to make kms never switch modes ?  ie "old school vga"
<herton> smoser, nomodeset I think is what you want
<smoser> herton, thank you.  i swear at one point in the past i had to even blacklist some kernel modules, but.... thanks.
<dileks> smoser: debian was using a while a /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf 
<dileks> options radeon modeset=1
<tgardner> jsalisbury, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/994104/comments/7
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994104 in linux "Wireless performance issues on kernel 3.4.0-1-generic (iwlwifi)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jsalisbury> tgardner, thanks.  Yeah, these wireless bugs have so many variables that come into play.
<tgardner> jsalisbury, at least its not systemic.
<jsalisbury> tgardner, yeah
<dileks> after deinstalling (live-boot and) live-boot-initramfs-tools, I can boot my own 3.4-rc5 kernels
<dileks> whats live-boot-initramfs-tools modifying on kernel-installation?
<dileks> fs-problems and swap cant be mounted (ignore - modify - manual repair)
<ogra_> ubuntu doesnt use live-boot anywhere ... but i would assume it does similar things casper does 
<ogra_> (mounting a squashfs image into an overlayfs or aufs mount to achieve a writable rootfs from an iso)
<dileks> ogra_: it seems to have some kernel hook-scripts
<dileks> I see that when doing dpkg -i $linux-image-file
<ogra_> well, it surely havily modifies the initrd like casper does
<dileks> thats breaking my kernels build with make deb-pkg
<ogra_> right, why do you install a tool to boot live isos in your build env ?
<dileks> I wanted to create an own live-system and was experimenting on my host
<ogra_> well, dont do that :) 
<ogra_> roll your live images iside a chroot 
<ogra_> *inside
<dileks> yupp, know I am wiser
<dileks> today I experimented with re-packing a precise-iso
<dileks> so refreshing chroot skillz was one lesson
<dileks> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/965367/
<ogra_> looks fine on first sight
<dileks> but the goal was to include a selfmade linux-image or one from mainline
<dileks> I guess I have to hack that *.lz file 
<tgardner> apw, can't seem to get this nVidia hang to repro after all this futzing about.
<cking> tgardner, sounds like a typical hardware enablement scenario - use lots of time up getting no-where :-/
<tgardner> cking, indeed
<tgardner> should've stuck with the original scenario
<cking> you never know what's best until you've tried out a few things though
<cking> bother, just imapfiltered all my uds-announce messages to /dev/null
 * tgardner -> EOD
 * cking --> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-04
<jk-> ogasawara: I've just registered hardware-q-defensive-software; is there any magic I need to do to get it scheduled?
<snadge> ive tried googling for this.. and i can only seem to find idiot responses so i thought i'd ask in here
<snadge> i have a pc with 4GB ram total.. and am running 12.04 64bit on it
<ohsix> it depends on the chipset
<snadge> MemTotal:        3044928 kB
<ohsix> (/me waits for rest of question to see if he's right)
<snadge> i have checked the onboard graphics settings.. and regardless of what i set it to.. i still have that memtotal
<ohsix> right, some is reserved for pci devices, you need to flip an option in your bios if you can
<snadge> i dont have any pci devices.. and my bios is retarded
<ohsix> only devices that can do a dual address cycle can be moved out of the lower 4g of physical memory, and that is not all of them
<snadge> its an intel motherboard
<ohsix> all your devices are pci ... some of them, like a gpu have rather large pci areas
<snadge> perhaps i need to buy a dedicated graphics card to free up the 1GB?
<snadge> theres no options in the bios relating to reserving memory for pci devices
<ohsix> the option in your bios may even be called something like "Installed OS:" and the choice is Windows or Other
<snadge> i can only change the apeture size.. and something called dvt
<snadge> so i have set them both to the lowest value of 128mb
<ogasawara> jk-: looks like it's already approved for uds-q so it should be getting auto-scheduled
<jk-> ogasawara: awesome, thanks.
<ogasawara> jk-: lemme know if you want me to try and lock it down to a specific date, time, or room
<ohsix> without EFI you are left with what the bios lets you do, my pc at home doesn't let me do anything, so i'm in the same situation you are :]
<snadge> i dont remember seeing an installed os option
<snadge> there is a UEFI option though
<snadge> which is disabled
<ohsix> snadge: what chipset/board is it? some boards deliberately don't allow it
<jk-> ogasawara: no, should be fine being dynamic.
<snadge> DG43NB
<snadge> i think is the motherboard
<ohsix> snadge: see if that matches cat /sys/class/dmi/id/board_name
<snadge> yes
<snadge> Version: AAE34877-405 (from dmidecode)
<snadge> looks completely different to the version number that intel offers on their site
<snadge> dated 12th jan 2011
<snadge> NBG4310H.86A
<snadge> ahh yes thats the one im running by the looks of it
<snadge> although it says 0107 and im apparently running 0096.2009.0903.1845
<snadge> which appears to be older
<ohsix> you may have to use the uefi boot to get the devices to move ... even then some might not have DAC
<ohsix> hah there's a bios setting for on board skull backlighting, wicked
<snadge> Fixed issue where 64-bit operating system runs extremely slow
<snadge> with 4 GB memory installed.
<snadge> LOL
<snadge> i totally need this bios update.. this pc runs like a dog
<snadge> with its legs shot off
<snadge> Fixed issue where BIOS Setup is inconsistent on memory.
<snadge> *facepalm* thanks intel ;)
<RAOF> “Fixed issue where system fails to hand off to GRUB roughly half the time” :)
<ohsix> snadge: yea i don't see any option that stands out, except the efi thing; getting it to work on an existing install can be a real drag
<snadge> MemTotal:        3915828 kB
<snadge> yes!!! bios update.. :D
 * snadge shakes fist at intel
<snadge> i had to write freedos to a usb stick.. and flash the bios from DOS.. sigh
<snadge> the windows flash tool didnt work
<snadge> and the flash tool built into the bios.. also didnt work
<ppisati> moin
<smb> morning
<apw> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=1a5a9906d4e8d1976b701f889d8f35d54b928f25
 * cking grabs some food
<tgardner> apw, doh
<apw> tgardner, often indeed
<tgardner> apw, I wacked on one of your bugs, bug #931353
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 931353 in linux-base "package linux-tools-common (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/perf', which is also in package linux-base 3.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931353
<apw> tgardner, bah i was going to do that towards my coredev
<tgardner> apw, ah, sorry.
 * apw wanders out to get some last minute travel bits
 * ogasawara back in 20
<hallyn> sigh, is there a git-am flag to say "offsets are ok"?
<tgardner> hallyn, -3 ?
<tgardner> --3way
<apw> hallyn, -C1 perhaps
<apw> -C1 gives you semantics like patch
<hallyn> tgardner: i'm an ignorant git and never looked up what a 3way really is
<hallyn> apw: hm, -C1 isn't in git-am man page
<tgardner> apw, apw is likely more crrect in that you want -C1
<tgardner> hallyn, its in 'git apply'
<tgardner>        -C<n>
<tgardner>            Ensure at least <n> lines of surrounding context match before and after each change. When fewer lines
<tgardner>            of surrounding context exist they all must match. By default no context is ever ignored.
<hallyn> cool, with 130 patches in the mbox and 40 patches in it may be worth re-trying with that :)
<tgardner> thats a lot of patches
<hallyn> hm, -C1 sounds dangerous though :)
<hallyn> I just want it to ignore offsets, not changed context
<apw> hallyn, it tells you exactly what it relaxed when it did it
<apw> hallyn, and as i say -C1 makes us only as lax as a normal patch apply
<hallyn> but if the patch has 3 lines of context, and I say -C3, will it then still ignore offsets?  And is -C3 in that case safer than -C1?
<hallyn> hm, 'context reduced to (1/1)', guess it did need to be C1 :)  thanks apw
<apw> yep so you need to be wary and eyeball what happened just in case
 * smb drops off to enjoy some outside air before leaving early tomorrow...
 * cking goes and packs his bags
<cking> apw, henrix, seeya at LHR terminal 5 tomorrow
<henrix> cking: see you there!
 * cking goes to sort out final bits and bobs
 * henrix needs to start packing as well...
<apw> yeah time to go pack and all that ... see you all
 * tgardner -> pack for UDS
<jjohansen> ogasawara: when is the next kernel upload for precise planned for? Oh and quantal too?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-05
<Eimann_> ü/win 23
<Eimann_> oops
<t0rx__> anyone know how to remedy bcmwl from messing up a kernel compile?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-05-06
<eegeek1986> exit
<njin> Hello, is right it detect it as eth1 ?
<njin> [    4.711204] eth1: Broadcom BCM4328 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.100.82.38
<lilstevie> njin: this is on an arm device yes?
<lilstevie> njin: in any case yes, it normally detects as eth1 if you need it to show up as wlanX when loading the module specify iface_name=wlanX
<njin> lilstevie: thanks
<Juzam> hi
<Juzam> i have a fresh installation of precise. my system is idle ("no" cpu usage, io) but with the precise kernel my system load is between 0.3 and 1. with the natty & oneiric kernel everything seems ok. the system load is around 0 when idle. any ideas what is causing the high load?
<ohsix> you can use perf top to see what's going on with the idle, the paradoxical observation is though; if your machine is really idle, and the kernel can put the cpu into one of the deep cpu sleep modes more often, you will have relatively "high" cpu usage when idle
<Juzam> can disable the deep cpu sleep modes to test this?
<ohsix> set the governor to performance
<ohsix> but powertop can tell you the residency for all the sleep modes
<Juzam> hmm seems to stay around 1
<ailo> Where can I edit boot parameters in the source? I'm probably asking the wrong question, since it's so hard to find info searching the web
<ailo> I'd like to know where for instance the threadirqs boot option can be enabled/disabled
<dileks> Linux v3.4-rc6 released
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-29
<cooloney> who smb` 
<_d4vid> when come 3.8.10 to kernel mainline ppa?
<_d4vid> and 3.9
<zequence> apw: So, linux-lowlatency development release maintenance? How does that work?
<zequence> apw: I suppose I'd prepare the source the same way, but how do I keep track of when to do it?
<zequence> I'm going to try get some upload rights this cycle. How difficult might that be for linux-lowlatency? I'm focusing on Ubuntu Studio packages first, but I suppose if I were to become a MOTU, I'd be able to upload linux-lowlatency as well
<zequence> To begin with, I'm going to focus on getting upload right for the Ubuntu Studio package set first, but -lowlatency is seemingly not a part of that group of packagesd
<hallyn> apw: do you know whether macvlan/macvtap over wifi is supposed to ever work?  (been googling for awhile, and looking at the src, all i know is it doesn't in fact work :)
<DeaconDesperado> greets...
<DeaconDesperado> I have a kernel bug to report in ubuntu, but it's on a friends comp and he's pretty lost running the reporter on terminal
<DeaconDesperado> I have output from hardinfo and screencaps of the crash
<DeaconDesperado> where to submit?
<dobey> DeaconDesperado: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<DeaconDesperado> dobey: thanks
<melkor> What happened to the -extras in the mainline kernel?
<melkor> This 3.9 kernel is tiny.
<Sarvatt> 42MB is the same size as the old image/extras combo, it just got condensed into one
<infinity> apw: The 3.9 kernel appears to fail to autoload overlayfs.ko when I schroot for the first time.
<infinity> apw: Manually modprobing it works fine.
<apw> infinity, i would expect that to be modprobe'd by mount ?
<infinity> apw: You'd think, right?
<apw> infinity, though ... as you are in a chroot (right?) it would not be there to probe
<infinity> apw: No, this is on bare metal.
<apw> "autoload overlayfs.ko when I schroot"
<apw> what does that mean
<infinity> apw: It means schroot fails and vomits something about overlayfs being an unknown filesystem type.
<infinity> apw: And when I modprobe the module first, it works fine.
 * apw is expecting the schroot to use mount, hmmm
<infinity> E: 10mount: mount: unknown filesystem type 'overlayfs'
<infinity> It is.
<apw> and the same version booted to the raring kernel works i assume
<infinity> Yep.
<xnox> infinity: and that's on a nexus or normal desktop?!
<xnox> ah, never mind me if it works on raring.
<apw> infinity, very odd ...
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-30
<apw> infinity, ok found it ...
<infinity> apw: \o/
<apw> infinity, interface change in teh kernel, requires an fs-FOO alias ..
<apw> ali1234, pastebin the error and we might be able to help
<ali1234> apw: i am having difficulty finding the actual error because the debian scripts hide the verbose output
<ali1234> i have actually narrowed the problem down to the repository can only be built once, and then you have to clone it again
<apw> ali1234, shouln't be, i do that constyantly
<apw> ali1234, pastbin the whole failed build output
<ali1234> ok, please wait 2 hours
<ali1234> the weird thing is that i can clone the "broken" repo and then clone works once
<apw> ali1234, well its either hiding the output, or there is a lot of output, not both
<ali1234> you have to wait 2 hours because it compiles for 2 hours and the fails
<apw> if you are not doing _anything_ other than dpkg-buildpackage in it then it should just work
<ali1234> i'm not doing dpkg-buildpackage at all
<apw> if you are making it using make, then probabally rmdir include/config is going to fix it for you
<ali1234> nope
<ali1234> i'm doing: git clean -f -d -x (which restores respotiory to identical state as when it was cloned, confirmed with diff -ur)
<ali1234> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<ali1234> AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs
<apw> ali1234, whit series you building
<ali1234> raring
<apw> ali1234, will try same sequence, i assume you are saying if you run it twice in that exact order, the second fails
<ali1234> correct
<ali1234> i will spin up another vm and record the entire session...
<apw> ali1234, just did your pattern 2x here without issue
<ali1234> in 20 minutes??
<ali1234> the full build takes over 2 hours for me on a quad core system
<apw> ali1234, it took longer cause we have network issues
<alex-s77> Hi. I'd like to rebuild the kernel with one additional patch. At best, I'd like to end up with deb packages that I can install. How would I go about it?
<alex-s77> do i need to put the patch file (with the diff) somewhere and tell the build system where the patch is, or how do you do that in Ubuntu?
<apw> alex-s77, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<apw> alex-s77, that is the current start of the art in building ones own
<alex-s77> apw: thx. and how or where would I add the patch? or would I simply modify the source tree beforehand?
<apw> alex-s77, apply it with patch i guess
<alex-s77> don't I need to tell dpkg (or whatever…) to run "patch …"?
<alex-s77> or do I run patch manually?
<apw> alex-s77, you wuld need to apply the patch yourself
<alex-s77> ah
<alex-s77> apw: so it's not like RPM, where you tell the system what to do.
<ali1234> i restarted the VM with 1 core to try to get better error messages and now i can't reproduce the problem
<ali1234> (the do-over VM is still crunching on the first build)
<apw> ali1234, i built it on a 24 way
<ali1234> now i'm not sure if 1 core fixed it or rebooting fixed it :(
<ali1234> or if it's just fooling me and it's going to crash out still
<kimosabe> installed new kernel 3.9 in 13.04, but since restart unity is not working. Not even in the older kernel anymore... any suggestions?
<kimosabe> tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, but no good came of it...
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-01
<shadeslayer> anyone who's familiar with the Nexus 10 kernel?
<apw> not sure we have one yet
<shadeslayer> apw: uh I meant the one from Google :)
 * shadeslayer is trying to understand how the framebuffer stuff works on the N10 and why X starts but displays nothing
<brendand> apw, is bjf around this week?
<bjf> brendand, ?
<brendand> bjf, hey. was just wondering if there's any planned change in the cadence for vUDS week?
<bjf> brendand, when do you think vUDS is? :-)
<brendand> bjf, it's the 14th to the 16th
<brendand> bjf, are you getting kernels prepared for the end of this week? this is meant to be prep week isn't it? or is it getting shifted because of the regression?
<bjf> brendand, the "plan" _was_ to prep kernels this week. however the network here has been non-optimal for getting work done
<bjf> brendand, so i am contemplating delaying a week
<bjf> brendand, do you have an opinion?
<brendand> bjf, fair enough. so uds week will be regression testing week
<brendand> bjf, err i mean verification week
<brendand> bjf, we're absolutely fine with that. we'd prefer to be able to participate in UDS without distraction
<bjf> brendand, unless you hear differently from me, we'll start the next cycle next week
<bjf> brendand, so, regression testing should be the week after vUDS
<brendand> bjf, ok
<RAOF> apw: https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging
<RAOF> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623107/
<infinity> apw: Since Tim is allergic to IRC, want to point and laugh at him for pointlessly doing s/raring/raring-proposed/ on those uploads?  (Accepted anyway, they look otherwise fine).
<apw> infinity, :) will pass on your sneer :)
<zedtux> Hello all. I have opened the issue in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/929715 but this issue isn't solved yet.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929715 in linux (Ubuntu) "netfilter_ipv4.h:13:47: fatal error: limits.h: No such file or directory" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zedtux> Could you please tell me why or when it could be fixed ?
<zedtux> This issue is due to an include in the netfilter_ipv4.h of limits.h
<zedtux> but that file doesn't exist and remove that include work perfectly.
<zedtux> Any one for my launchpad issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/929715 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929715 in linux (Ubuntu) "netfilter_ipv4.h:13:47: fatal error: limits.h: No such file or directory" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jpds> zedtux: You sure you have the libc6-dev package installed?
<zedtux> jpds, Yes I've just checked
<zedtux> version 2.17-0ubuntu5
<jpds> zedtux: Then, there's something wrong with your module.
<zedtux> jpds, that's possible ;_(
<jpds> zedtux: /usr/src/linux-headers-*/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4.h clearly states: #include <limits.h> /* for INT_MIN, INT_MAX */
<jpds> zedtux: And those are defined in /usr/include/limits.h, not /usr/include/linux/limits.h
<zedtux> I can try to take a very simple example of a netfilter kernel module and try to compile it
<zedtux> jpds, but as far as I remember I had this issue since the beginning.
<jpds> Then, you're going to have to provide code examples on the bug in a tarball or something.
<zedtux> jpds, Alright I will.
<zedtux> jpds, Do I have to post over here when done or in the launchpad issue ?
<jpds> Launchpad.
<zedtux> jpds, ok thank you.
<zedtux> jpds, Do you where I can ask questions on kernel module development (related to /proc filesystem)?
<jpds> zedtux: http://kernelnewbies.org/IRC
<zedtux> jpds, Thank you (I'm already on that channel... but only 2 persons and nobody replied until now.)
<apw> ppisati, did we sort out the patch to drop from grouper ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-02
<Chris_W_> >join#ubuntu
<Chris_W_> >join #ubuntu
<codygarver> hey guys, is there an ETA on when 3.5.0.28.48 will be available as an update?
<ogra_> amitk, hey, why are you not here ? we were missing you at the bar last night !
<amitk> ogra_: hehe, miss you too :)
<ogra_> so come back !
<ogra_> :)
<amitk> :)
<RAOF> apw: False(ish) alarm: unity-system-compositor depends on libmirserver, which *is* a C++ "ABI". Which means, to a good approximation, it needs a rebuild for every Mir change. I'm fixing the packaging so you won't be able to install broken combinations.
<apw> RAOF, cool ... do i need to do something to get to a working combination or am i waiting on a new build
<RAOF> You've got two options: wait for a new build, or build it yourself locally.
<RAOF> It's not more than a minute's worth of compile time.
<apw> ok ... got a pointer to the package ?
<RAOF> apw: apt-get source unity-system-compositor (after enabling the deb-src line in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d thingy)
<apw> ROAF, oh if it is that, can't we just "put it back" in the PPA
<infinity> apw: Is bjf sitting near you?
<RAOF> apw: Jenkins makes that unnecessarily annoying.
<smb> infinity, no
<smb> infinity, bjf is here in the room we had the plenaries
<apw> infinity, what he said
<rtg_> apw, prolly ought to change the branch names for the Nexus kernels in ubuntu-saucy-meta
<rsalveti> apw: linux-grouper should in theory just work with phablet, right? saw you reverted the patch
<rsalveti> once we get the meta for it I'll change the build scripts to use the prebuilt kernel from the package
<apw> rsalveti, as requested indeed
<rsalveti> apw: yeah, awesome :-)
<ppisati> robher: Rob, how do i update the DT on highbank? is it burned in a nvram or something?
<ppisati> robher: booting 3.9 i got this:
<ppisati> robher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627166/
<ppisati> robher: and irq 124 is the pl330 dma ctrl
<ppisati> robher: that requires that #dma-cells OF property
<codygarver> hey guys, when can I expect 3.5.0-28.48 to hit Update Manager?
<robher> ppisati: cxmanage is the way, but that is not the answer. Are you on final 3.9? 
<ppisati> robher: linus's HEAD
<ppisati> robher: btw, to avoid a panic on boot, i added a patch
<ppisati> robher: lemme check this cxmanage
<robher> the panic should have been fixed
<ppisati> robher: is cxmanage a cmdline tool or what?
<robher> yes. it is the tool to do firmware updates as well as other multi-node operations.
<ppisati> robher: apt-cache search cxmanage gives me nothing
<robher> ppisati: it is not packaged. It's on sources.calxeda.com or from our wiki. There are plans to get it packaged.
<ppisati> robher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627219/
<robher> ppisati: ah yes, it's still broken. Can you just disable in the config? The pl330 is not really needed and may have other issues.
<ppisati> robher: ah ok
<ppisati> robher: actually i already disabled it, but thought i could 
<ppisati> robher: 'really' fix it
<ppisati> robher: but if you tell me it's broken, i won't bother anymore :)
<rsalveti> apw: let me know once you push the meta packages for mako and grouper
<rsalveti> I want to remove the sources from our build :-)
<apw> rsalveti, heh yeah linux-meta-grouper made it ...
<rsalveti> apw: great
<apw> rsalveti, once it gets reviewed et al
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-03
<cyphermox> is it a known issue that overlayfs doesn't seem to be available in saucy right now?
<apw> cyphermox, it is a known issue that the modules does not autoload, modprobe overlayfs will sort it out
<apw> cyphermox, the upload 3.9.0-0.4 should contains the fix, let us know if that does not
<rtg_> apw, rm -rf ubuntu-nexus* ?
<cyphermox> apw: yeah, all good thanks.
<xnox> apw: heya, Where abouts are you? Ondrej was looking for you.
<infinity> apw: Am I getting a linux-meta-mako today too?
<apw> infinity, it should be in the queue right now, i thnk
<infinity> apw: And so it is, thanks.
<apw> infinity, np
<infinity> apw: Hah.  Nice that the old nexus4 stuff had "Nexus 7" all over it. :P
<apw> infinity, la la la nothing to see there :)
<ogasawara> apw: test
<deffrag> Hello! I'd like to know about kenel compatibility with hardware raid controller. My system's motherboard got 4 sata ports, all used. I intend to extend the number of ports from 4 to 6/8 by buying a card. My primary requirement is only to increase number of sata ports. Could anyone please guide me with supported raid cards for the same?
<cyphermox> hi; I think there's a config missing from the nexus4 kernel; specifically to enable BT_HCISMD which is required for bluetooth on the nexus 4 -- https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg01529.html
<apw> cyphermox, ok
<apw> cyphermox, any others changed in that period?  as it seems that this was not communicated to our copy ...
<cyphermox> let me double check, but I don't think there were other kernel changes
<cyphermox> no, that was the only one
<cyphermox> I think it just got applied a little after the tree was cloned
<cyphermox> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/lge-kernel-mako.git;a=commit;h=6f4216569fdcde11a7decb5f8f3f5c7d76e67e48
<xnox> apw: my hardware has intel graphics and free drivers. Can I also run and dog-food MIR?
 * xnox has the broken 3 monitors use-case which I'd rather MIR work correctly with.
<xnox> apw: where are you running X on mir from? Is there a daily ppa or something like that.
<apw> xnox, erm, a ppa somewhere
<apw> cyphermox, i assume you want this uploaded or do you want a test kernel to confirm that is all you are missing
<cyphermox> I had confirmed it before with the android kernel tree I linked above, I think it's ok as-is
<cyphermox> apw: up to you, is it much trouble to make a test kernel?
<apw> cyphermox, so just upload yes?
<cyphermox> yeah
<apw> cyphermox, not difficult if you can test
<cyphermox> I can test, but I don't expect any issues at all
<cyphermox> I'm really just missing that interface to speak to the hci device
<apw> cyphermox, then i'll get you this test kernel and prep the upload in parallel
<cyphermox> ok
<apw> cyphermox, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/mako-saucy/
<cyphermox> ugh, I had no idea it was *that* quick.
<cyphermox> apw: oh, but wait... how can I install that on the android side?
<apw> cyphermox, that ... is the 20k$ question ...
<apw> ppisati, you have some incantations for installing a kernel right ?
<apw> (onto a phone et al)
<ppisati> apw: yep
<ppisati> apw: hold on
<ppisati> apw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/AndroidKernel
<apw> cyphermox, ^^
<ppisati> apw: IOW 'abootimg -u /dev/block/$device -k $mykernel'
<apw> ppisati, ta
<cyphermox> ah, thanks!
<cyphermox> apw: ppisati: not sure the kernel in that current state is actually quite right to be applied to the mako boot partition as is.. at the very least, it doesn't boot past the Google logo now
<apw> cyphermox, quality
<cyphermox> yeah..
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ^ know how I can go from the .deb kernel image to flashing it to the mako boot partition?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: I assume the image builder does some magic to massage it all into the right format or something
<rsalveti> cyphermox: did you just flash the kernel or together with initrd?
<rsalveti> just the kernel should be enough
<rsalveti> I'm fixing flash-kernel to have it updated automatically
<cyphermox> I tried just the kernel, and the kernel and initrd
<rsalveti> abootimg -u /dev/block/mmcblk0p6 -k <kernel> should be enough
<cyphermox> ok.
<cyphermox> with the vmlinuz from a debian package?
<rsalveti> yup
<apw> cyphermox, let me know when you are happy
<cyphermox> rsalveti: if you have a mako, care to try http://people.canonical.com/~apw/mako-saucy/
<cyphermox> apw: already happy tbh
<cyphermox> I don't see what other than BT_HCISMD it might be needing
<cyphermox> I just want my bluetooth to work :)
<rsalveti> cyphermox: sure
<ppisati> cyphermox: extract .deb contents, and then abootimg just kernel
<ppisati> cyphermox: that's enough
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yup, doesn't boot
<cyphermox> uh-oh
<rsalveti> cyphermox: what changed?
<apw> BT_HCISMD=y
<apw> cyphermox, i guess you should confirm the one in the archive boots
<rsalveti> apw: the one we're currently using is still from raring, was going to switch today to saucy as you pushed the meta package
<rsalveti> but indeed, not yet tested
<rsalveti> I tested the one for nexus 7, but breaks the android boot side, maybe because it's loading as usb gadget by default
 * apw holds of any kind of upload
<apw> rsalveti, mako and grouper are likely to have the same settings there
<rsalveti> yeah, weird 
<rsalveti> I'll compare the configs later
<cyphermox> I'll try the one in the archive now on my nexus 4
<apw> rsalveti, great, let us know
<rsalveti> apw: cyphermox: raring nexus4 boots, saucy mako doesn't
<rsalveti> apw: is it using the same config?
 * rsalveti checking
<apw> rsalveti, that would be my expectation indeed
<rsalveti> apw: yup, I'm cross building the head from saucy to see if it'll work
<rsalveti> apw: we're using gcc 4.8 by default already right?
<rsalveti> wonder if that might have caused any issue, otherwise will try to revert the top patches to see
<apw> rsalveti, ok the configs appear to be the same for those two
<rsalveti> yeah
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-04
<rsalveti> apw: yeah, head of master-next-saucy-mako cross built with 4.7 worked fine
<apw> rsalveti, oh dear :)
<rsalveti> apw: :-)
<apw> doko fun
<rsalveti> apw: should we force 4.7 meanwhile? 
<apw> rsalveti, will look yean, if we have 4.7
<rsalveti> right
<apw> rsalveti, ok in the first instance i guess we should 1) file a critical bug against gcc-4.8, and 2) we should try an archive build against v4.7
<rsalveti> apw: yup, can file a bug in a bit
<apw> rsalveti, oki have hopfully told this thing to build (mako) with 4.7; fingers crossed it works
<rsalveti> apw: cool
<rsalveti> apw: bug 1176255
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1176255 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "linux-mako fails to boot when built with gcc 4.8" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176255
<rsalveti> don't know if we should connect it with gcc, as it might be something at the kernel tree
<rsalveti> problem is grabbing the boot messages =\
<apw> rsalveti, indeed, we cannot be sure, hense the current build is s/4.8/4.7 only
<apw> rsalveti, that'll be with us in a bit less than 2 hours, if it doesn't fix it then we know its not that
<rsalveti> apw: yeah, cool
<rsalveti> I'll test once it's done
<apw> rsalveti, let me know here thanks ...
<rsalveti> sure
<apw> rsalveti, ok waiting on the publisher ... but it is built
<gavinguo> hi all, if there are any methods to build kernel without rebuilding the kernel everytime. Currently, I build the ubuntu kernel using command like "fakeroot debian/rules clean binary-generic"
<rsalveti> apw: 3.4.0-1.6 indeed working fine, updating bug report
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-05-05
<georgelappies>  I have been having kernel panics in 13.04 a lot, they all seem to stem from kms_kernel_helper
<georgelappies> never got them in 12.04 or 12.10 -> so that leads one to beleive that something in the new kernel is doing this. It happens in Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<georgelappies> how would I go about downgrading to the 12.10 kernel?
<ppcblaster> I was emailed a proprietary driver written for ubuntu 12.10 for video grabber pcie card. it is a tarball and I do not know how to install it. nothing works I have uncompressed it to a folder, can't find a readme or install file
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-28
 * smb tries to wake up
 * RAOF can spot smb a steaming pot of bees.
<smb> RAOF, To bee or not to bee... 
<RAOF> Whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer the stings of outrageous fortune...
 * smb wished he could remember any more of that just for the fun...
<smb> So I rather replenish that coffee that has vaporized from my cup
<apw> RAOF, i think you'll find your bees in high demand ...
<ekarlso-> Hi
<ekarlso-> I'm getting a panic on tcp_gso_segment on a server with 3.13 
<ekarlso-> when MASQUERADE is used
<ekarlso-> 3.13-24 to be exact
<ekarlso-> also I tried the 3.14 kernel off of the mainline ppa but I only get that bnx2 firmware is missing so it fails to load 
<ekarlso-> what to do next ?
<apw> ekarlso-, so filing a bug against the package "linux" would be a good thing to do
<ekarlso-> done apw 
<ekarlso-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug/677a6d72-ceb7-11e3-a597-002481e7f48a
<ubot2> ekarlso-: Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #677 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/677). The error has been logged
<ekarlso-> ehm
<ekarlso-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1313591 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1313591 in linux (Ubuntu) "Panic on 3.13.0-24 with bnx2, iptables and MASQUERADE" [Undecided,New]
<ekarlso-> apw: u got a cluje on how I can get 3.143 working ?
<apw> ekarlso-, ok we really need to catch that panic stack you are getting
<apw> as the bug report didn't pick it up
<apw> so even if you have to take a photo ...
<apw> also we'd be interested in the bnx2 firmware error as emitted on the later kernels, as that is likely to affect utopic
<apw> henrix, hey ... you sent out fixes for CVE-2014-2523 for quantal, but i see lts-backport-raring is outstanding; is that dead now?
<henrix> apw: let me have a look...
<henrix> apw: hmm.. i thought the fix was in 3.8 stable, but i can't see it
<apw> do i get to blame kamal ?
<henrix> apw: heh, no, not yet :)
<henrix> let me double check
<apw> damn :)  i was looking forward to some baiting
 * apw puts his ratter back in its cage
<ekarlso-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1313591/+attachment/4099285/+files/trusty_panic.png < that one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1313591 in linux (Ubuntu) "Panic on 3.13.0-24 with bnx2, iptables and MASQUERADE" [Undecided,New]
<apw> ekarlso-, i _hate_ backtraced ... the first line (and pretty much only the first line) is missing
<ekarlso-> apw: ?
<ekarlso-> I wonder if this is a openvswitch bug though
<henrix> apw: ok, i'll send the fix for lts-backport-raring and also ask kamal to include it in stable as well
<henrix> apw: thanks for spotting that ;)
<apw> henrix, you know me, i hate "not green"
<henrix> heh don't we all? :)
<apw> ekarlso-, the most important line of that dump is the one that scrolled off the top (of course)
<apw> ekarlso-, and yeah this seems to be higher than the driver, even if the presence triggers the behaviour
<apw> it could be any number of layers at fault here indeed
<ekarlso-> god I hate this
<ekarlso-> trying to find the trace is bleh...
<ekarlso-> need to pause at the right millisecond..
<apw> ekarlso-, these interfaces suck normally, i think the manufacturer does it just to make us go mad
<ekarlso-> hmmms
<ekarlso-> how the crap can I get the text ....
<ekarlso-> apw: what to do next ?
<apw> cry about how pants the interfaces are ... i've had a quick scan of the obvious and don't see anything which i can blame without the clues the top line would likely give us
<apw> ekarlso-, i think we need you to be able to test on the later versions, so we need to figure out the firmware issue
<ekarlso-> apw: how do we do that ? 
<ekarlso-> ok apw 
<ekarlso-> got it I think
<ekarlso-> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174035085/trusty_panic_top_edited.png
<ekarlso->    apw does that provide better info ?
<apw> ekarlso-, yep that is the baby
<ekarlso-> what next then apw ?
<apw> ekarlso-, i am poking around to see if there is any chatter on that and if there is anything obvious in the area; it would be good to test a 3.14/15 mainline in this context to see if it is fixed there else we have to look backwards to see what broke it
<ekarlso-> apw: yeah, but then fthe firmware
<apw> ekarlso-, which i am sure is a soluable problem
<ekarlso-> how ? :_)
<apw> whats the exact error it produces
<apw> the other thing you can do if the newer ones don't work is look backwards for one which does
<apw> ekarlso-, is there ipv6 traffic on this link
<ekarlso-> apw: not that I know of
<apw> ekarlso-, i assume as you are using openvswitch there are vlans
<ekarlso-> bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw is missing it says.
<ekarlso-> yea, but I ain't using ovs for vlans atm
<apw> /lib/firmware/3.13.0-24-generic/bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw
<apw> that seems to be packaged in the appropriate place
<apw> linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic: /lib/firmware/3.13.0-24-generic/bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw
<apw> as far as i can see at least
<apw> you could try symlinking htat into the mainline build lib directory in a similar place
<ekarlso-> apw: sorry?
<apw> as this is packaged with the kernel, you could add a symlink in /lib/firmware/VERSION/bnx2
<apw> for the mainline version you are running
<ekarlso-> I tired 
<ekarlso-> ln -s /lib/firmware/3.14.X/bnx2 /lib/firmware
<apw> and that didn't work ?
<apw> if not, try ln -s /lib/firmware/3.14.X/bnx2 /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/bnx2 in the broke one
<ekarlso-> bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw is missing still -,,-
<ekarlso-> So I linked that to the 3.14 bnx2 directory and it loads
<ekarlso-> ok, booting then into 3.14 and see if that panics
<apw> ekarlso-, i would also try v3.15-rc3 if that explodes on you, as that deffo has 2-3 suspicious sounding fixed
<ekarlso-> deffo ?
<apw> definatly
<ekarlso-> 3.14 fixed it apw -,,-
<apw> ekarlso-, ok good then there is hope
<apw> ekarlso-, put all the info in the bu
<apw> bug
<ekarlso-> just that 3.14 works ? : )
<apw> ekarlso-, it is a start
<apw> ekarlso-, 3.14 contains at aleast two of the suspicious sounding fixes
<ppisati> felipec.wordpress.com/2012/11/13/git-remote-hg-bzr-2/ <- Bridge support in git for mercurial and bazaar
<ppisati> e.g. git clone "bzr::lp:gnuhello"
<ppisati> The original repository will be tracked like any git repository:
<ppisati> ...
<ppisati> awesome!!!
<henrix> ppisati: is that the 'git-bzr' package?
<ppisati> henrix: it seems so
<ppisati> henrix: but i never used it
<henrix> ppisati: me either... but i've installed it loooong ago so that i could give it a try. but never did :)
<ppisati> git clone bzr::lp:$PROJECT
<ppisati> and it works
<backjlack> http://dpaste.com/1798914/ <- has anyone seen something like this with 3.13?
<rtg> backjlack, have you tried a 3.14 kernel in order to see if this issue has already been fixed ?
<backjlack> rtg: No, but I've tried 3.12.16 a few weeks ago and that was OK.
<backjlack> Are there any 3.14 kernel packages to try out? I'd rather not build 3.14 right now.
<rtg> backjlack, kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.2-utopic/
<rtg> backjlack, also, if you've the patience you could work with jsalisbury to bisect the issue
<backjlack> rtg: I have patience, but I'm afraid I don't have much time.
<rtg> well, thats up to you 'cause a kernel bisect can take awhile.
<backjlack> Yes, I'm aware of that. I build my own kernels sometimes.
<backjlack> Let's see if 3.14 fixes the problem.
<jsalisbury> backjlack, if you open a bug report, I'd be more than happy to help bisect with you.  For your part, it would require you test some kernels after I build them, then report back if they have the bug or not.
<rtg> backjlack, jsalisbury builds the kernels for you so you on'y have to install, reboot, and do your snapshot.
<backjlack> jsalisbury rtg: Ok, I've got 3.14 installed on the box. I'll test it for 1-2 days and file the bug afterwards.
<backjlack> At least we'll know what has to be done at that point.
<jsalisbury> backjlack, I'll keep an eye out for the bug report.
<backjlack> It really looks like it's snapshot related because I'm running into this with Docker.
<backjlack> docker+btrfs
<rtg> apw, the patch I sent for the __udivdi3 modpost error ultimately used do_div(). I knew there was a better way. Also pushed to Utopic master-next
<apw> rtg, that looks much prettier
<rtg> apw, yup
<rtg> jsalisbury, please see if you can get this guy to help you with a bisect. There are a lot of bnx2s out there. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1313591 in linux (Ubuntu) "Panic on 3.13.0-24 with bnx2, iptables and MASQUERADE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jsalisbury> rtg, will do
<jsalisbury> rtg, looks to be fixed in 3.14.1, so I'll reverse bisect.
<fuzion24> hello, I'm running 14.04 on a 11,1 mbp retina 13", the laptop died because of battery and on boot now hands on "X86 Booting SMP configuration"
<fuzion24> this looks similar to my issue, but this kernel was previously booting until it died via power loss.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1284085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1284085 in linux (Ubuntu) "unable to boot after install on 2013 macbook air" [High,Confirmed]
<fuzion24> yea, what the bot said ^
<ernie_> suomesta ketään?
<ernie_> I need help making my first kernel module
<ernie_> Why makefile says: there is no rule to producing mymodule?
<arges> bjf: jsalisbury bug 1289728 says fix committed for ubuntu-quantal. Which tree is it in?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1289728 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Saucy) "CVE-2014-0049" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289728
<arges> bjf: jsalisbury n/m my brain isn't working today
<arges> bjf: http://zinc.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=commit;h=5a4214563afab122a847035bc64c6e5ef9736d80
<sconklin> hay arges, you have any thoughts about this? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1015989 - we're seeing the same thing on stock Ubuntu 14.04 EC2 guests
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1015989 in kernel "kernel panic in nf_nat_cleanup_conntrack in netns_cleanup_net with Docker" [Unspecified,Assigned]
<sconklin> here's the upstream bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65191
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 65191 in Netfilter/Iptables "BUG in nf_nat_cleanup_conntrack" [Normal,New]
<arges> sconklin: hey! reading through it now
<sconklin> I may drop due to weather. Not lack of interest :-)
<arges> sconklin:haven't seen this particular issue, was looking at a  few conntrack/netfilter issues in the past few months. But this seems to be slightly different. Have you guys tried any later kernels? 3.15?
<sconklin> arges: no, the only thing we've tried is 14.04
<sconklin> I have to deal with weather. I'll get back to you tomorrowe
<arges> take care
<sconklin> http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=NCR&rid=GWX&loop=yes
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-29
<fallacy> Question.  The nouveau driver in Ubuntu 14.04 kernel (3.11.0-20) doesn't work on my system but works fine in the upstream kernel from a later version (3.14.1-031401).  Should I report that as a bug for Ubuntu 14.04?
<fallacy> oops, wrong info.  It's broken in 3.13.0-24 (which is Ubuntu 14.04).  Works in 3.11.0-20 (from Ubuntu 13.10) and in upstream Ubuntu build 3.14.1-031401
<fallacy> Having those upstream packages are really useful for debugging
<niluje> I run nbd-client from initramfs (ubuntu 14.04) to create the device /dev/nbd0, on which the rootfs is mounted. When I shutdown or reboot, I get a kernel panic because some I/O are done and the device is not accessible (http://pastebin.com/P4qWXUFC). I guess nbd-client is killed too early by init. Using systemd, the solution is described here
<niluje> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/RootStorageDaemons/, and renaming nbd-client to @nbd-client (or specifing the option -m in nbd-client 3.8, (https://github.com/yoe/nbd/blob/master/nbd-client.c#L532) would probably solve the problem. Any idea how I should solve the issue?
<infinity> niluje: See /run/sendsigs.omit.d
<infinity> niluje: Any PIDs in there will be bypassed by the "kill the world" bit on shutdown.
<niluje> infinity: I'm giving a look
<niluje> infinity: thanks a *LOT*
<niluje> it works fine, no more kernel panic
<niluje> however, when the process is killed?
<niluje> the connection doesn't seem to be cleanly closed, I guess the nbd-client didn't send a shutdown(2) to the nbd-server
<infinity> niluje: So, I'm not sure how best you'd mangle that.  S90{halt,reboot} in rc[06].d will fail if the root disappears.
<infinity> niluje: S60umountroot should at least be making sure the disappearing client doesn't cause data loss.  Assuming nbd has a concept of read-only mounts.
<niluje> infinity: I'm looking into /etc/rc6.d/S60umountroot and I don't really get what I could do here. Could you tell me a bit more?
<infinity> niluje: Well, nothing there, really.  Just pointint out that that should be remounting your root readonly (if nbd supports such a thing).
<infinity> niluje: There's a fundamental chicken/egg issue where we can *never* actually umount root completely, or the reboot/halt would fail, cause you'd no longer have binaries to run.
<niluje> hm right
<niluje> infinity: I tried a mount -t ext4 -o remount,ro /dev/nbd0 / yesterday and it works well, the file system is readonly, can't write anything on it
<infinity> niluje: Right, and shutdown should be doing that for you, it's just never going to exit the nbd client.
<infinity> niluje: There are certainly ways we could do this more cleverly, given a bunch of re-engineering (like copying everything we need to run shutdown(8) into a tmpfs, umounting /, and then rebooting), but that's a fair bit of fiddling to get right and has never really been an issue worth caring about, since settling a read-only FS should guarantee that an unclean shudown doesn't really matter.
<niluje> infinity: there's something I don't understand
<niluje> You made me understand why the rootfs can't be unmounted
<niluje> When I put the nbd-client PID in /run/sendsigs.omit.d, the nbd-client process will not be killed upon reboot
<niluje> in /etc/rc6.d/S60umountroot, I see a [...] mount    $MOUNT_FORCE_OPT -n -o remount,ro -t dummytype dummydev [...]
<niluje> which, if I understand well, will flush what needs to be flushed and assure me the filesystem will be "clean" once the reboot will occure (and the fs will be remounted rw)
<niluje> am I wrong somewhere?
<infinity> Remounted ro, you mean.
<niluje> infinity: remounted rw
<infinity> niluje: The whole point of that line is to remount ro.
<niluje> I mean, the fs is first remounted ro, then when the system restarts, it is remounted rw
<infinity> niluje: Oh, sure.  Yes.
<infinity> niluje: rw when it comes back, obviously.
<niluje> ok
<niluje> and the "ro" part is to flush pending writes, right?
<niluje> infinity: what I don't understand is, if the process isn't killed, why can't I reconnect on nbd-server upon reboot?
<infinity> That, I don't know.  I've never used nbd.
<niluje> thinking about it
<niluje> it seems pretty normal, I guess the network it shutdown too
<niluje> is*
<niluje> I just added some logging in the initramfs to run ps just before launching nbd-client. What I do is: start the machine, put nbd-client PID in /run/sendsigs.omit.d/, reboot. Then, if the process hasn't been killed, shouldn't I see it listed? (it is not)
<infinity> niluje: How would the process be listed after a reboot?
<niluje> infinity: I'm lost :-(
<niluje> I don't understand when the process is killed, when listed in /run/sendsigs.omit.d
<infinity> niluje: It's not.  The machine reboots.
<infinity> niluje: Which, of course, kills everything.  But not with a signal.  It just dies.  Cause the machine is dead. :P
<niluje> infinity: ok
<niluje> :p
<niluje> so I don't understand why you can't unmount the rootfs
<jk-> heya ikepanhc, do you know if Alex is around?
<ikepanhc> jk-: hi Jeremy :D
<ikepanhc> jk-: give me a sec
<jk-> ikepanhc: thanks! :)
<alexhung> jk-, ping
<jk-> hi alexhung, just had a few fwts questions; is there a better channel to use?
<infinity> niluje: Because if you unmount it, how can you call "halt" or "reboot"?
<infinity> niluje: Or the shell script that is S90reboot...
<niluje> hm right :p
<niluje> infinity: is there anywhere a ressource explaining step by step what happens during a reboot?
<infinity> niluje: I doubt it.  It's mostly documented in code.
<niluje> ok
<niluje> wouldn't it be possible to mount a tmpfs in which I'd get something executed that'd kill the process at the very last moment?
<infinity> niluje: I hinted above at that being the very complicated solution to trying to not need root to reboot.
<infinity> niluje: But it's overkill for literally every use case I've ever run into.
<infinity> niluje: If nbd-server is exploding when a client disappears, that's a bug, IMO, and should be fixed, not worked around.
<infinity> niluje: The maintainer of nbd (wouter) happens to be a very nice fellow.  You might ask him about your issues.
<infinity> niluje: I will continue to maintain the opinion that if the server can't handle a client disappearing on reboot and trying to reconnect later with a new instance, it's fundamentally broken. :P
<apw> yeah what happens when you lose power or the network for reasons outside your control, you end up in the same mess
<niluje> yup
<niluje> infinity: I'm going to dig a bit more before contacting the guys behind nbd.
<niluje> thanks a lot for your time
<infinity> niluje: Sure.  He happens to be a decent dude with access to lovely chocolate.
<infinity> He tried to kill me with said chocolate last time I saw him.
<infinity> Evil Belgians.
<niluje> :D
<smb> Thats killing someone softly... :)
<niluje> just wondering, are you a ubuntu committer, a kernel committer, or something?
<infinity> smb: That's wouter's style.
<infinity> niluje: Ubuntu and Debian developer, and random hacker on several upstream projects.  Also, just a guy who can't sleep (but I'm going to go try).
<niluje> aren't you in london? at 9am?!
<infinity> niluje: I'm in Calgary.  It's 2:44am.
<apw> heh ... very few people are in london
<smb> apw, Beside all the inhabitants
<infinity> apw: Hey, to be fair, I'm in London more than some people who claim to live there.
<apw> true, but as you arn't, the irc contingent is severely reduced
<niluje> ok :-) thanks a lot again
<apw> fallacy (not), yes file a bug against it indeed
* apw changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues April 29th, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<smb> apw, Bored of repeating that answer you are?
<smb> :)
<apw> heh
<mlankhorst> ;D
<smb> mlankhorst, So about my whining part #1. bug 1298517 has screenshots about it. ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1298517 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Rendering issues in unity with xserver-modeset" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298517
<mlankhorst> modesetting hates you :P
<smb> Well, its mostly nearly working. It's just that unity developers obviously don't test in VMs and if they do, they don't use terminals. ;-P
<mlankhorst> llvmpipe bugs have a low chance of getting fixed, though..
<smb> Unless "he" stumbles over them trying to present a Ubuntu desktop running in THE CLOUD™
<amitk> :)
<smb> amitk, Oh look who is there. Hello stranger. ;)
<amitk> smb: that should go on the quotes page, too bad I don't have access anymore ;)
<smb> amitk, Not again. :-P
<amitk> smb: for the record, I'm always lurking around this channel..
<amitk> still use ubuntu core, none of the desktop stuff though
<smb> amitk, Yeah, and I could tell if I cared to look at the list of people. But I consider you under the towel unless you say something. :)
<apw> smb, i osmetimes wonder why i even have that thing enabled (the list)
<smb> apw, You got a point there
 * apw idly wonders if it can be turned off in his interface .... hmm
<apw> oh i hate that, spend 3 hours debugging a test suite failure "you kernel is broken" to ... of course ... find the test is broken
<mlankhorst> solution: spend less time on testing. ;-)
<sconklin> arges, fwiw that network namespace cleanup bug has been repro'd by someone else on 3.13.0-24 (upstream bug). I think we have an easy way to reproduce it, working on setting that up now.
<arges> cool
<sconklin> also interesting is that it's also been seen on bare metal
<diwic> apw, that's what we call 'quality time'
<apw> mlankhorst, you are right .... rm -rf tests ... better
<stgraber> sconklin: is that the bug where the refcount appears to fail and the kernel thinks there's still something holding eth0 in an otherwise unused ns?
<sconklin> stgraber: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65191
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 65191 in Netfilter/Iptables "BUG in nf_nat_cleanup_conntrack" [Normal,New]
<stgraber> ah, I haven't seen that one in a while :)
<sconklin> we see it when we scale up and create a bunch of containers, then scale down and remove all of them
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<sconklin> stgraber: are there any multiple-container scaling tests in the LXC tests?
<stgraber> sconklin: we have lxc-test-concurrent that tests multi-threaded LXC but the LXC tests are typically simple busybox so they don't do much
<sconklin> ok. Thanks. I'll see whether we have anything that can run outside of our environment to stress this
<arges> sconklin: in your testcase you'll also need to do something that is generating conntrack entries (and allowing them to timeout or get cleaned up)
<sconklin> yeah, it's not trivial, and I'm not terribly optimistic
<BenC> apw: I’m working on fixing powerpc64-emb right now. What’s my timeframe on getting it into the next upload?
<bjf> BenC, you now have 3 weeks :-)
<BenC> bjf: Not sure if that’s good or bad :)
<bjf> BenC, you missed the friday cutoff. i'll be uploading new trusty bits today ... if you are talking utopic, that's a different story
<BenC> bjf: utopic
<bjf> BenC, ok, then apw and/or rtg can tell you that
<BenC> I still keep reading that as micro-topic
<apw> BenC, well we want to get upload soon, but if you have bits to fix power so we don't have to rip rip, that would be welcome
<apw> BenC, how long do you think you'll be
<BenC> apw: End of today
<apw> as tim is away we should be ok :)
<stgraber> sconklin: hey, so I just reproduced the conntrack panic here on metal with current trusty
<stgraber> (accidently, I was doing stress testing for another unrelated bug ;))
<arges> stgraber: whoa. what test case did you use?
<stgraber> arges: running a -j9 kernel build + one unprivileged container running chrome with a youtube video + another container with 500 sub-containers and around 30 with sub-sub-containers
<sconklin> stgraber, arges - I'm looking at commit 0eba801b64cc8284d9024c7ece30415a2b981a72 which is in upstream but not stable, could be related - I have not tested upstream tip yet
<stgraber> so I must have been having around 600 netns on that box, each with around 150 ipv6 routing table entries and 20-30 of those with iptables and ip6tables nat entries
<arges> I could build a test kernel for stgraber if he can easily reproduce. sconklin is there a launchpad bug for this?
<sconklin> arges: no
<stgraber> arges: I'm not sure about "easily" yet but I can try again once that kernel is actually done building and I don't mind my work machine panicing on me :)
<arges> sconklin: ok file a bug please : ). stgraber when you're ready probably be good to first try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ and then we can try patch guessing
<sconklin> arges: fwiw the mainline build v3.15-rc2-trusty should have this patch in it
<arges> sconklin: yup.
<BenC> apw: Successfully linked. Still need to boot test it
<apw> BenC, sounds hopeful
<sconklin> arges: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1314274
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1314274 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG in nf_nat_cleanup_conntrack" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> exellent usage of buildds =) i like it
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Meeting starting now - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues May 6th, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<sconklin> arges: that bug also happens with the mainline v3.15-rc2-trusty build, I put that in the bug.
<sconklin> that means that the patch we talked about doesn't fix it, although that one may need to be in -stable also
<sconklin> kamal: ^^
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-30
<BenC> apw: Two patches sent to mailing list
<apw> BenC, thanks
<AceLan> apw: Hi, is there a wiki page describes the SRU kernel release schedule? I would like to know when I'll have a fixed (proposed) kernel if I submit a SRU now.
<apw> AceLan yeah there is, hang on
 * AceLan is trying to find the reset button on apw, looks like he hangs
<apw> AceLan, i am more going a bit mad trying to find it :)
<apw> http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/sru-report.html
<apw> that is part of the story, what is currently where and verified
<apw> plus ...
<AceLan> hmm
<apw> AceLan, the other part i get as email and in the IRC report, but i suspect it is also out there somewhere too
<apw> though this cycle does not appear to have beeen announced
<AceLan> apw: are there dates about the SRU freeze, testing, and release?
<apw> AceLan, yes there are
<AceLan> apw: on wiki? or only in email?
<apw> i am sure it is in the wiki, i cannot find it right now there, the latest dates were in the transcript of yesterdays meeting which is on email
<apw> and normally he emails them to kernel-sru-announce but does nto appear to have done so this cycle
<apw> bjf, ^
<AceLan> apw: ok, please keep an eye on it, if you found the wiki, please let me know, thanks
<apw> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-sru-announce/2014-April/000015.html
<apw> so that was the announce for the previosu cycle
<AceLan> apw: cool, I'll keep an eye on that list, thanks
<apw> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-April/038262.html
<apw> that second one has the announced dates per our meeting yesterday
<AceLan> apw: thanks a lot
<apw> BenC, that makes things much happier ... thanks
<BenC> apw: Excellent
<ppisati> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot-linaro
<ppisati> it's in main and it's available for T
<ppisati> _but_
<ppisati> wget http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty/main/binary-armhf/Packages.gz
<ppisati> zgrep "Package: u-boot" Packages.gz
<ppisati> Package: u-boot
<ppisati> Package: u-boot-tools
<ppisati> no u-boot-linaro there
<ppisati> why?
<ppisati> and indeed, mt lb build complains:
<ppisati> e.g. E: Unable to locate package u-boot-linaro-omap3-beagle
<ppisati> *my
<ppisati> probably #ubuntu-devel was more appropriate, but anyway
<ppisati> infinity: can you help me here? ^
<apw> the binaries are all called u-boot-linaro-* ... hmmm
<apw> what section are they in though
<apw>  u-boot-linaro                    | 2012.08.2-ubuntu1 | trusty/universe  | source
<apw> ok this is all in component universe, so you have the wrong Packages.bz file
<ppisati> doh
<ppisati> Component:*
<ppisati> main
<apw> apw@bark:~/plusone$ zgrep "Package: u-boot" Packages.gz
<apw> Package: u-boot-linaro-ca9x4-ct-vxp
<ppisati> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot-linaro
<apw> Package: u-boot-linaro-efikamx
<apw> Package: u-boot-linaro-highbank
<apw> [...]
<ppisati> *actual publishing details may vary in this distribution, these are just the package defaults.
<ppisati> ah
<ppisati> bloddy asterisk :)
<ppisati> *bloody
<ppisati> well, in saucy was in main
<ppisati> it was moved to universe in T
<ppisati> (/me is blackbelt in finding excuses...)
<apw> yep, rmadison is your friend there
<ogra_> you are italian ... 
<ppisati> soooo
<ppisati> lb needs a fix
<ppisati> ubuntu-server)
<ppisati> ...
<ppisati> COMPONENTS='main'
<ppisati> that's why it was working before
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> ogra_: shhht... i'm "fixing" your rootstock-ng
<ogra_> heh
 * ppisati go grab a kebab...
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> E: Handler silently failed
<ppisati> E: config/hooks/100-preinstall-pool.chroot failed (exit non-zero). You should check for errors.
<infinity> ppisati: Oh dear, are you trying to resurrect the icky server preinstalled images?
<ppisati> infinity: yes and no - i'm trying to teach rootstock-ng to build ubuntu images for arm boards but in the mean time i need a woarking target for lb thus i'm picking ubuntu-server
<sconklin> so apw I should be able to run the latest 'current' image on trusty?
<apw> yes, it is built with utopic's config but i am running that here
<ppisati> root@luxor:/build# cd chroot
<ppisati> root@luxor:/build/chroot# cat etc/apt/sources.list
<ppisati> root@luxor:/build/chroot# ls -la etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ppisati> total 8
<ppisati> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr 10 13:10 .
<ppisati> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Apr 30 12:43 ..
<ppisati> root@luxor:/build/chroot# 
<ppisati> that might be a problem...
<rtg> apw, shall I grab the powerpc64-emb patches ?
<apw> i have applied them ?
<apw> rtg, 
<apw> unless that doesn't mean the 2 benc sent this morning
<apw> and they work too
<apw> rtg, and i switched the base version to 3.15 cause we were still making binary packages with 3.14 as the name
<rtg> apw, nm re: powerpc. I just forgot to update.
<apw> ahh
<niluje> where and when the /run is mounted?
<ogra_> in the initrd 
<rtg> cking, uploaded sysvinit_2.88dsf-41ubuntu7
<ogra_> first thing it does
<cking> rtg, /me tries it
<rtg> cking, it'll take a bit to percolate into the archive
<cking> doh, too eager is me
<ogra_> niluje, /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init
<niluje> hm
<niluje> thansk ogra_ 
<niluje> ogra_: are you sure?
<niluje> isn't it mounted by init?
<niluje> my problem: I create a process in the initramfs that I want to exclude from the killing process of init when the system reboots or shutdowns
<niluje> I need to write the PID of the process in /run/sendsigs.omit.d/
<apw> so can't that process put itself in there ?
<niluje> nope
<apw> why so
<niluje> the process is nbd-client and is used to mount the rootfs
<niluje> at the time the process is created /run doesn't exist yet
<apw> why not?
<niluje> ?
<apw> i thought we mounted /run on the initramfs /
<niluje> because init hasn't been called?
<apw> and real / on /root
<apw> and then move mounted /run into /root before pivoting into it
<apw> so if you are staring it before mounting real / you must have it in the initramfs and thus after the /run is made
<niluje> hm
<niluje> calling "mount" after the rootfs is mounted doesn't list the /run
<niluje> (in the initramfs)
<apw> check out cat /proc/mounts, i'd not trust mtab
<niluje> mtab?
<apw> mount just tells you what mtab the userspace copy of the mount table says
<apw> and that is often a lie in this two roots sceario
<niluje> ok
 * niluje still has a lot to learn :p
<apw> but if you look at the initrd /init which is just a shell script, it mounts /run
<niluje> http://pastebin.com/W6jij8dD
<apw> and then we do this to move it into the real root before pivot
<apw>         mount -n -o move /run ${rootmnt}/run
<niluje> seem to be the same
<apw> where in the initramfs handling are you doing this
<apw> and actually what release
<niluje> scripts/init-bottom
<niluje> ubuntu 14.04
<apw> as we mount /sys /proc /dev/pts and then /run
<apw> and during init-bottom it is mounted still and not yet moved
<niluje> wait
<niluje> I think I just understood something I should have known :p
<niluje> where is the move from /root/run to /run and from /root to / ?
<apw> /run is on /run in the initramfs and your root is /root
<apw> last thing we do is move mount /run to /root/run (so the files stay in there)
<apw> and chroot into /root (approximatly)
<niluje> hm ok
<niluje> so in what hook should I put the nbd-client pid in /root/run/sendsigs.omit.d/ ?
<apw> you hsould put it in /run/sendsigs.omit.d/ in init-bottom
<apw> and that will be /run on the real root "later"
<apw> in theory
<niluje> ok
<niluje> cannot it be done sooner than init-bottom?
<apw> i thought that was where you started the thing
<niluje> sorry, we misunderstood
<niluje> I start the process in scripts/local-top
<apw> /run should be there for all of the hooks by the looks of it
<apw> niluje, i am confused if i boot this machine here and 'break=bottom' i can see /run mounted in /proc/mounts
<niluje> :/
<xnox> cking: got down to the installer issues - efibootmgr upstream are working on supporting/generating entries for 1.1a devices, and i've sent patch for grub-mkdevicemap to colin which makes ubiquity/d-i just work with current efibootmanager and 1.0 devices.
<apw> rtg, just pushed and aufs update, seems to work again
<cking> xnox, cool, and I now have some working H/W again 
<xnox> cking: grub fix is not in utopic/trusty yet, but once it's in utopic i'll Shepard it for SRU to trusty.
<xnox> cking: oh, excellent =)
<cking> xnox, ping me when it's ready to test and I'll get around to it
<cking> Asap
<xnox> cking: cool!
<cking> xnox, I spent most of this afternoon breathing life back into my setup,  had various firmware issues and a dead box that wouldn't boot, so this is quite timely :-)
<xnox> cking: since grub is actually part of life-fs / debian-installer, and is executed from /target, i have no easy way for you test this until we spin an image with fixed up grub.
<infinity> ... why do I seem to need to pass "nolapic" on my kernel cmdline to boot a trusty kernel in qemu/kvm?  I must be doing something wrong.
<infinity> Cause otherwise everyone would be complaining.
<rtg> infinity, hmm, I run trusty kernels all the time using virt-manager on a trusty host (though I'd better re-check that just to be sure)
<rtg> yup, works fine
<infinity> rtg: I wonder if maybe grub2 pulls some magic here.  I needed "nolapic" to boot it raw with -kernel and to boot it from grub1 (don't ask).
<infinity> rtg: Can you confirm that a raw boot with -kernel vmlinuz-3.13.0-24 also fails for you?
<infinity> rtg: Cause if not, I'm doing something odd.
<infinity> (Also -enable-kvm -cpu host)
<rtg> I've just got grub-pc
<infinity> Maybe setting the CPU emulation lower would also "fix" it.
<rtg> copy host CPU configuration ?
<infinity> rtg: "-cpu host" is that, yes.
<infinity> rtg: http://lucifer.0c3.net/~adconrad/Screenshot%20from%202014-04-30%2012:59:35.png <-- That's what I see if I boot without nolapic.
<infinity> rtg: (Well, what I really see is that it reboot there and loops, but the tail end of my qemu commandline prevents that)
<rtg> infinity, is this a new qemu in utopic ? looks like slightly different versions between trusty and utopic. I assume trusty _used_ to boot without the APIC setting ?
<infinity> rtg: This is the trusty one.
<infinity> Well, trusty-updates/uptopic-release, same version.
<infinity> Maybe the one in -proposed fixes this. :P
 * infinity upgrades to see.
<rtg> I'm just running tip of trusty -updates
<infinity> Right, so same version as me.
<infinity> I'm on utopic, but that shouldn't matter here.
<apw> rtg, are you running a 3.13 kernel, or some home brew
<rtg> apw, stock trusty
<rtg> 3.13.0-24-generic
<apw> not that then
<infinity> Very confusing, this is.
<infinity> I'd like to at least see if someone else can reproduce it so I know I'm not crazy. :P
<infinity> I suppose it may be specific to my hardware.
<apw> as you are passing through your cpu, yes
<infinity> But weird that I can boot my actual laptop fine without nolapic, and then the KVM-emulated version of same doesn't work.
<infinity> apw: Yeah, I tried with a more generic -cpu and same issue, though.
<infinity> (But -enable-kvm in both cases)
<infinity> ... and if I disable KVM, and feed it a -cpu that should be 64-bit, it tells me it's not.  Man, I love qemu.
<infinity> Oh, FFS>
<infinity> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Feb  9  2013 /etc/alternatives/qemu -> /usr/bin/qemu-system-i386
<infinity> THANKS HALLYN.
<infinity> rtg: Fixed by running qemu-system-x86_64
 * infinity sighs.
<infinity> How the heck -i386 "works" when I pass through my host CPU and turn off local APIC, I don't know.
<infinity> But x86_64 works better. :P
<infinity> hallyn: Why is the default qemu alternative on amd64 pointing to i386?
<rtg> infinity, i386 likely doesn't have an APIC. I wonder how you got linked to the wrong binary ?
<infinity>   4            /usr/bin/qemu-system-i386           20        manual mode
<infinity>   24           /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64         10        manual mode
<apw> how the heck did we manage that
<infinity> Because i386 has a higher prio.
<apw> yeah but how the heck did they not have the same... sigh
<rtg> rtg@gbyte:~/linux/linux-firmware$ ls -l /etc/alternatives/q*
<rtg> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Mar  3 17:26 /etc/alternatives/qemu -> /usr/bin/qemu-system-i386
<infinity> They shouldn't be the same, x86_64 should be 20 on amd64 and 10 on i386, and vice versa on the other.
<infinity> But they sure aren't.
<infinity> hallyn: Plsfix.  I just wasted precious time thinking I was crazy.
<rtg> infinity, note that I _only_ have i386, which doesn't make sense
<infinity> rtg: Hrm?  You have both installed, surely, and your fancy virt-manager is calling qemu-system-x86_64 directly, not "qemu".
<infinity> rtg: I call "qemu" cause I'm a lazy typist, which led me to this pain. :P
<rtg> infinity, that is possible. I never use qemu from the CLI
<rtg> (too lazy)
<rtg> qemu-system-x86 must have both arches ?
<infinity> It does, yes.
<infinity> Which means its postinst needs to be more clever about the alternatives.
<infinity> Cause the "qemu" binary is effectively useless.
<infinity> Though, fun to see that a 686-class motherboard with my i7 CPU jammed in "works" with nolapic. :P
<infinity>       # Set i386 as highest priority,
<infinity>       # as it has been the default qemu for quite some time.
<infinity>       case $arch in i386) prio=20;; *) prio=10;; esac
<infinity> And evidently, this is intentional.
<infinity> </3
<rtg> seems like most folks using qemu are also likely to be running a 64bit host
<rtg> these days
<infinity> Well, I'd contend that the priority should just be set to match userspace.
<infinity> So, people like Colin would get the wrong one.
<infinity> But everyone else would get what they expect.
<infinity> (Colin runs i386 userspace on amd64 kernels)
<rtg> seems reasonable
<hallyn> infinity: mjt feels pretty strongly about noth aving that be doen as an atlernative
<infinity> hallyn: Bleh.
<hallyn> not sure if there is a better way to get waht we really want...
<infinity> hallyn: That makes /usr/bin/qemu pretty much useless to most 64-bit users.
<infinity> hallyn: And certainly surprisingly confusing.
<infinity> hallyn: Having /usr/bin/qemu be a wrapper that checks the running kernel (not userspace) and picks the most appropriate emulator as default would probably actually be the best.
<hallyn> i thought /usr/bin/qemu hadn't existed for awhile already.  i dont' have it in precise
<infinity> hallyn: I have it in trusty/utopic...
<hallyn> /usr/bin/kvm is arlready a wrapper, though not as smart as thought
<hallyn> as that*
<hallyn> infinity: shall i revert the removal oft the alternative?
<infinity> hallyn: Err, it wasn't removed?
<hallyn> i think actuall colin's case might be an example of where it *is* an alternative,
<infinity> hallyn: I've done nothing special here, your postinst sets up this alternative.
<sconklin> stgraber, arges that kernel crash in conntrack is also reproduceable on Linus's tip
<arges> sconklin: cool did you get a reliable reproducer and/or crashdump?
<hallyn> infinity: aiui the whole point is that the alternatives are *removed* in utopic;  
<hallyn> or, did i not take that change?  i thought i rejected it for trusty, and i haven't knowingly taken it for u
<infinity> hallyn: utopic and trusty are the same version...
<infinity> hallyn: And in both cases, the alternative is there.
<infinity> hallyn: And pointing to i386 on my amd64 system.
<hallyn> well, there's a one-lien change in utopic, probably still in -proposed
<infinity> hallyn: Hence my incredible confusion.
<hallyn> hm
<hallyn> then i don't know whence the change
<sconklin> arges: we have a reliable reproducer but it's not very portable outside our environment. I pasted all the stack traces into both the Ubuntu and kernel.org bug reports. If you have anything you want us to try, we can probably do it
<hallyn> (meaning it's inadvertant) 
<hallyn> ok, so postinst-in has
<hallyn>       # Set i386 as highest priority,
<hallyn>       # as it has been the default qemu for quite some time.
<hallyn> which i seem to recall being the case even prior to precise...
<infinity> hallyn: Sure, it's entirely possible I've never run "qemu" on this machine before now. :)
<infinity> hallyn: Doesn't change that the default being something that can't boot my arch is rather surprisingly confusing.
<hallyn> ok - sorry i thought you were saying something had changed
<infinity> hallyn: No.  I don't think anything's changed, I just think it's wrong.
<hallyn> so it soudns like the best way forward is in fact to proceed with dropping the /usr/bin/qemu alternative, andwrite an intelligent wrapper
<hallyn> mjt agrees with you :) 
<hallyn> heck i dno't knwo when it was introduced, bc indeed precise does nto have it (which is why my box doesn't have /usr/bin/qemu)
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-01
<hans109h_> Re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1313981 what can I do to test why the mainline kernel wouldn't load?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1313981 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel disabling serial port ttyS0 on boot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> regression testing? :P
<Chainsaw> Good morning. Can you let me know if you have sufficient information on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-saucy/+bug/1314764 please.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1314764 in linux-lts-saucy (Ubuntu) "[Fujitsu Lifebook E744/E754] i8042 without psmouse means no keyboard at decryption prompt" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apw> Chainsaw, looks pretty clear, it sounds like a bug in initramfs-tools not putting that module in
<Chainsaw> apw: Yes, either putting it in the initramfs by default or building it into the kernel proper will solve it.
<Chainsaw> apw: We will make the change in the initial build, but I work for a company of shall we say.... power users.
<Chainsaw> apw: They want to install their own laptops, and then get confused and annoyed when it "don't work".
<apw> yeah, they tend to do that indeed :)
<apw> if initramfs-tools wasn't an utter mess this would be a trivial fix i am sure
<apw> hans109h_ (N,BFTL), it looks like the device probe has failed; details in your bug
<apw> Chainsaw (N,BFTL), I think i have fixed this in the packages I have pointed to in your bug, if you could test those and let us know on the bug pls.
<soren> Do you guys run any benchmarks to see how kernel updates affect performance?
<apw> there was a plan for that, and some work done, what sort of benchmarks were you looking at
<soren> I was actually looking for inspiration in terms of picking some good benchmarks :)
<apw> i guess it depends what you are trying to check on
<soren> My intent is to try to compare various cloud providers. Nothing more specific than that.
<soren> I imagine I want to test disk I/O, CPU speed, memory I/O and other stuff.
<soren> ...and if you guys already had a ready-to-go test suite, that'd just make my life easier.
<apw> stress is good for memory/cpu, xfstest is good for filesystems, but no i don't think we have anything specifici
<soren> No worries. Thanks.
<cking> soren, stress-ng in my ppa:white is also handy
<soren> cking: Cool, thanks!
<cking> soren, i've tried out fs tools such as bonnie++, tiobench but they all have their pros and cons
<cking> iozone too
<soren> cking: Phoronix has this huge test suite, but I get the impression that it's not very popular for some reason.
<cking> soren, one needs to run a specific test multiple times and calculate std.dev. correctly
<rtg> I'd sure like to upload 3.15-rc3 but I'm gonna have to figure out my resume issue first. 
<rtg> apw, are you having any resume issues on your kit ?
<apw> rtg, with 3.15 or with 3.13 ?
<apw> though ... not so far is my answer either way
<rtg> 3.15-rc3
<apw> rtg, just did two s/r on my lappy her with 3.15-rc3 and nothing bad for me
<rtg> grumble
<trippeh> ya, -rc3 works ok here too. for suspend/resume.
<trippeh> not tried to disk however.
<xnox> smb: or rtg: (not sure who deals with xen) is grub1 still needed for xen in ubuntu?
<xnox> or maybe apw ? ^
<rtg> xnox, it would be smb, but I think he's out today.
<apw> xnox, yeah it'd be smb, he is out till monday i think, and ... i don't personally know the answer, hallyn might
<xnox> right, may day mayhem.
<hallyn> sorry i have no idea.  zul might :)
<zul> xnox:  it shouldnt
<rtg> apw, ogasawara: www.decadent.org.uk/ben/tmp/linux-release-dates.svg - 3.17 might be really close.
<ogasawara> rtg: yah, I was looking at http://phb-crystal-ball.org/ too
<rtg> hmm, they differ by a month
<rtg> oh, maybe not quite that much
<apw> rtg, well it depends where the labelled line is, is that jan1 or jan31
<ogasawara> rtg: I think what we've been saying that at the least it'll be 3.16 is the safe answer
<apw> rtg, otherwise 3.17 is oct 16 or so by the graph
<apw> which is release day
<rtg> apw, yup, I agree
<ogasawara> rtg: if we did 3.17, it would certainly go out the door with a later -rc
<rtg> ogasawara, which we've done before
<apw> we normally like to get a .N or two on though
<ogasawara> rtg:  I guess it somewhat depends what we might be getting in 3.17 and if it's worth it
<apw> given it goes back into the lts, is there enough time before the point release to get it lts stable
<rtg> I guess we won't know until we get there
<ogasawara> we'd have another 3mo before it'd go back into trusty
<ogasawara> which really means like 2mo to get it lts stable
<apw> yeah, so i guess we get .6 by then not toooo bad
<sconklin> arges: to be clear, you're asking me to build my own kernel with lockdep debugging and test that? 
<arges> sconklin: ugh sorry
<arges> sconklin: i forgot to post the link 
<arges> sconklin: ok updated
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-02
<arges> hey. Wondering why the current linux-image-generic-lts-quantal shows 3.5.0.49.55 while the git tag shows Ubuntu-lts-3.5.0-49.73 ? Why the difference in build numbers?
<rtg> arges, I wonder if that is the meta package tag ?
<arges> rtg: so the meta package just has a different build number?
<rtg> arges, of course. its actually the upload number  (and is completely arbitrary)
<arges> rtg: ok so if I uname -a that particular kernel I should get #73 (which matches with the git tag)
<rtg> the tags in the kernel repo should be the same as the source package, e.g., Ubuntu-lts-3.5.0-49.73, Ubuntu-lts-3.5.0-50.74, etc
<rtg> arges, the last 2 tags look right to me.
<arges> $ rmadison linux-lts-quantal | grep updates
<arges>  linux-lts-quantal | 3.5.0-49.73~precise1 | precise-updates  | source
<arges> rtg: yea I think I was just looking at the wrong source package.
<rtg> arges, the meta package is gonna be different (except for the ABI number)
<arges> cool starting to make more sense now. thanks for clearing that up : )
<rtg> arges, we use the upload number to distinguish interim versions within an ABI series.
<apw> rtg, so ... why have you flippied the top of ubuntu-utopic from UNRELEASED to utopic, as it isn't done or uploaded that seems counter intuitive
<rtg> apw, yup, so my local builds use the right chroot
<rtg> we still have to run insertchanges before its a complete changelog
<apw> hmmm, perhaps shove a 3.14.0-0.0 in then ?
<apw> underneath
<rtg> apw, is it breaking your PPA builds ?
<apw> no it is breaking me :)  well actually it is mostly triggering confusing versioning
<apw> as it is "released" i am appending post release versioning not ~ stuff
<apw> rtg, now i am confused again, as you seem to have flipped it back to 3.14 and unreleased, or have i lost control of my trees
<rtg> apw, well, go ahead and fix it as you like as long as the first changelog entry that is not 'UNRELEASED' says utopic.
<apw> oh no, that was me being a spaz
<apw> ack
<Yaann> Hi !
<Yaann> I'm looking for a way to generate a shutdown initramfs on ubuntu, does anybody know how to do that ? It needs to disconnect properly the nbd root device.
<apw> Yaann, hmmm, not sure if anyone here would know, you might try #ubuntu-server, they might
<Yaann> apw: Ok, thanks !
 * ogra_ wonders why an initramfs would be involved in any shutdown bits 
<apw> oddly this is not the first question we have had on this, i think the initramfs bits are involved as you
<apw> have to exclude yourself when starting in the initramfs, to prevent yourself being killed on the way down
<apw> Yaann, did you mean startup or shutdown here
<xnox> Yaann: as far as I know, shutdown initramfs is a dracut/systemd features which is not yet used in neither debian nor ubuntu.
<xnox> Yaann: in ubuntu we only have startup initramfs, which can be updated with $ update-initramfs -u
<xnox> (and dropping in appropriate hooks/scripts in either /etc or /usr -> see initramfs-tools manpages)
<apw> xnox, as in we go back to the original initramfs root ?
<apw> s/we/they
<xnox> apw: correct. On fedora: the originial initramfs is left in-tact, at shutdown one goes back into it and unmounts root. That way all network filesystems/mdadm/fakeraid etc. are never started from the mounted rootfs.
<ogra_> like android ? 
<ogra_> where your initrd becomes the top part of / ?
<xnox> apw: so no processes / daemons are allowed to "takeover" daemons started from the initramfs.
<apw> so you have to rebuild that on any package install which is included, ugg
<xnox> ogra_: yes and no. android shutdown is very simple - sync, killall, umount. -> it really does not care.
<ogra_> yeah, but the boot-up sounds similar 
<apw> that is how all of them work on startup though
<ogra_> (which is pretty awful if you want to have a generic OS instead of one thats bound to a specific device)
<xnox> yeah, startup is the same across all....
<apw> where you mount /root in / (the initramfs one) and then get things ready and move into /root
<ogra_> apw, no, on android your initrd *becomes* your root
<ogra_> there is never any pivoting
<apw> so stays your root
<ogra_> right
<apw> they do know how to hurt my head
 * apw does wonder how any root which needs a daemon runnign is meant to work
<ogra_> this is perfect if your OS is actually built for a specific device ... we will never be able to cope with their boot speed for example 
<ogra_> but if you want a generic desktop OS thats just awful ... 
<xnox> there is no "generic desktop os" =)))))))))))
<ogra_> well, :) ubuntu :) 
<ogra_> something that works with variung hardware 
<ogra_> *varying
<xnox> just a lot of desktop OSs highly optimised for a wide range of x86 machines with common configurations/firmware expectations =))))))
<ogra_> yeah, that :) 
<Yaann> xnox: Yep I already have a custum startup initramfs but I when to properly disconnect my root device before shuting down and the shutdown binary will not be available anymore after disconnecting the block device
<ogra_> Yaann, talk to the guys in #ltsp ... they do that properly 
<ogra_> (nbd is the default in ubuntus ltsp implementation)
<xnox> Yaann: look at "/etc/init.d/sendsigs" if you drop a pidfile into /run/sendsigs.omit your process will not be killed on shutdown.
<ogra_> i guess you only remount ro and leave the rest to the nbd-client 
<xnox> Yaann: and your daemon should not hold any files open.
<xnox> Yaann: the fact that the binary is "no longer available" is not actually a problem.
<ogra_> (stgraber definitely knows the mechanics)
<Yaann> xnox: I already added the right PID in /run/sendsigs.omit.d/nbd-client, the kernel doesn't panic anymore but the server never receives a proper disconnect
<Yaann> ogra_: I'm gonna try on #ltsp :)
<ogra_> ask alkisg there 
<ogra_> he also knows a lot about the nbd setup they use
<rtg> apw, # first bad commit: [177cf92de4aa97ec1435987e91696ed8b5023130] drm/crtc-helpers: fix dpms on logic
<rtg> I reverted that on top of utopic master-next and now everything resumes just fine
<arges> apw: do you need to add my SOB line when I ACK patches?
<arges> err Do I rather.
<apw> arges, people will convert an ACK to Acked-by: though i tend to include the Acked-by in mine
<apw> rtg, that is worrying as the code is clearly spack before that fix
<arges> apw: ok cool
<apw> arges, oh an normally i add [ACK] or similar to teh subject to make it clear.
<apw> see my last couple :)
<clopez> Out of curiosity... why Ubuntu 14.04 comes with kernel 3.13 ?? That kernel version is not LTS (is already EOL, see https://www.kernel.org/). Wouldn't have made more sense to ship 3.12 instead?
<apw> clopez, that is only not a gregkh LTS support kernel, the ubuntu kernel team is supporting the 3.13 kernel long term
<clopez> Not only gregkh supports LTS kernels: https://www.kernel.org/category/releases.html For example debian kernel maintainer Ben Hutchings  supports the 3.2 LTS version
<clopez> if you are going to do the effort of maintaining the 3.13 line on your own, I wonder why you don't do it upstream ?
<bjf> clopez, yes, and we use ben's 3.2 stable patches for precise
<bjf> clopez, we do "do it upstream"
<bjf> clopez, you will see our announcements regularly on lkml
<clopez> then is that kernel page outdated?
<apw> it only includes ones gregkh officially recognises
<mdeslaur> http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1404.2/05016.html
<bjf> clopez, sort of. those maintainers are "blessed" by gregkh
<antarus> politics, yay!
<hallyn> stgraber: hm, trying to think... can it happen that there are cgroups in /proc/cgroups which do *not* show up in /proc/self/cgroup?
<hallyn> apw: ^ happen to know?
<hallyn>  i think not, but i'm not absolutely certain
<stgraber> hallyn: should be easy enough to check
<apw> i do not know to be hones
<stgraber> hallyn: /proc/1/cgroup lists all of them so I don't think it's possible
<stgraber> hallyn: pid 1 even lists the systemd one which was clearly setup long after pid 1 started
<clopez> I guess gregkh only trusts kernel developers with a track of important contributions
<bjf> clopez, you just trolling here or what?
<clopez> No
<apw> clopez, you could have picked that phrase from his emails
<hallyn> stgraber: my concern is with the unified hierarchy crap...
<clopez> is there any other reason why he won't allow you to maintain the 3.13 LTS "officially" ?
<apw> you'd have to ask him his reasons not us
<apw> nor does it make any difference, we do the work, people other than us consume it, we are happy
<bjf> clopez, what apw said ^
<stgraber> hallyn: yeah, not sure how things would look like with the unified hierarchy
<clopez> I understand that, but it seems a bit odd that you don't know why he won't allow you to maintain the branch on kernel.org
<hallyn> stgraber: just trying to decide whether i should parse both or not.  but i won't...  
<apw> clopez, he has said basically what you said, that our maintainers have no track record.  that dispite maintaing various stable trees for extended periods
<apw> clopez, but also it makes no difference to us, people consume the trees we produce, which is the aim
<ogasawara> http://www.spinics.net/lists/stable/msg32034.html
<clopez> yes, I found it: this http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.kernel/79170
<bjf> clopez, and it really doesn't matter what greg says about it being "official" or not. we have to maintain the kernels we ship and that's what we do. (and i think we do it quite well)
<clopez> I see
<clopez> thanks for the explanation :)
<bjf> clopez, for every LTS we reach out to greg and ask what he's thinking of picking for his LTS and he doesn't say until after we have picked ours and then he picks something else
<clopez> I'm checking the amount of commits from canonical: 372 on 2013, not bad.
<clopez> So the initial reason (few contributions) seems that not longer holds... I wonder if there is something else :\
<clopez> Maybe is because the specific canonical developer requesting to maintain the LTS branch has few contributions?
<clopez> yeah, the link posted by ogasawara explains that... maybe you should consider putting a developer with a big enough track of contributions as the head of the stable branches in order to get greg blessing
<clopez> some suggestions: http://sprunge.us/jfII
<apw> clopez, or maybe we should select the person we think most qualified to get the job done
<infinity> apw: I'm too busy.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-03
<dr4g0nsr1> Hello
<dr4g0nsr1> Any developers online?
<xnox> no
<dr4g0nsr1> any kernel dev?
<wget> Hi guys. I've reported a bug impacting directly Ubuntu since the Dell XPS 13 has a version with Ubuntu in it. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75381
<wget> If someone can confirm that bug or even pull it up in the "to be solved rapidly" bug list.
<wget> Btw, do you know if the linux kernel has an official irc channel? I've just found a mailing list.
<apw> wget, i don't believe they have an irc channel no
<apw> wget, you probabally should file a bug directly in ubuntu and link it to that upsteam bug
<wget> apw: Ok. Do you know how I can fill a bug in Ubuntu. Btw, I haven't checked if the bug was present on Ubuntu. But I know we have the problem on Gentoo and ArchLinux.
<apw> hmm, ok if you arn't running it it is harder indeed
<apw> kamal, is the xps13 the thing you have ?
<apw> if so the above might be interesting to you
<wget> apw: Btw, as I wrote in the bug report, I tested on Arch on another PC: same reults.
<wget> apw: But I'm pretty sure Ubuntu is impacted too, since I even compiled a kernel by myself from the kernel.org website and I had such disconnection problem.
<wget> Ubuntu doesn't patch the kernel so much I think.
<wget> Only backports.
<apw> we do patch pretty hard if we have bug reports indeed
<wget> apw: Do you have any links of the .patch you're applying?
<apw> for what ?
<wget> apw: Do you have a location of the Ubuntu kernel tree? Like on ArchLinux we have a location where we can access the PKGBUILD and .patch that are applied. 
<wget> e.g. https://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/tree/trunk?h=packages/linux
<apw> wget, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git in the ubuntu/* directory ubuntu-<series>.git for each one
<wget> apw: So typically what have been changed (Ubuntu) http://goo.gl/3fUyyr vs (official Asix driver Git repo) http://goo.gl/vlcwwE
<wget> not that much then
<wget> apw: Actually nothing has been changed on that file in your repository https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/drivers/net/usb/ax88179_178a.c
<wget> kamal: Yep it would be cool if you could test.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-05-04
<sdsdf> Hi could anyone help me with this ? askubuntu.com/questions/459654/ubuntu-14-04-drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142 ? I am desparately stuck with this for the past 1 week. This looks like a bug in ubuntu 14 ...
<apw> sdsdf (N,FTL), likely there is an accompanying kernel error emmited with that modprobe error, you can see if that is true with the dmesg command
<jhenke> hi, when I try to boot Ubuntu Studio in a Hyper-V UEFi VM I get this error: https://www.taujhe.de/images/UbuntuStudio_error.png
<jhenke> it seems the Hyper-V kernel modules are not laoded, as I do not have any keyboard input, does anybody here has an idea?
<jhenke> could it be a side effect of the lowlatency kernel of studio?
<apw> jhenke, seems unlikely the differences between the normal kernel and -lowlatency would be to blame here
<apw> jhenke, the image you are booting is a live image, so i would expect the hyper-v modules to be included in the initrd
<apw> jhenke, that said, you mention you are using an efi VM, is that a V2 VM ?
<apw> jhenke, finally, does a normal desktop image boot in teh same place
<apw> (and file a bug for this issue, and let us know the bug number)
<jhenke> apw thanks for the response, yes I use xubuntu with the same settings and it works nicely
<jhenke> against which package shoould I file the bug?
<jhenke> and yes it is a gen2 vm
<apw> start with linux
<jhenke> sorry for the delay, bug #1315921
<jhenke> bug 1315921
<jhenke> no ubotto here? :(
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-04-27
<jsalisbury> apw, ogasawara Should we cancel this weeks IRC meeting until W development gets into full swing?
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-04-28
<henrix> dgadomski: i'm seeing a failure verifying bug #1124250 . could you please have a look?
<ubot5> bug 1124250 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Partially incorrect uid mapping with nfs4/idmapd/ldap-auth" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124250
<henrix> dgadomski: the failure doesn't come from the original reporter, so it is possible the user is having a different issue
<dgadomski> henrix: hey, I will ask the user about it, but I suspect that he didn't extend his key quota, I'll confirm that
<henrix> dgadomski: awesome, thanks
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Canceled**
<cristian_c> jsalisbury, hello
<jsalisbury> cristian_c, hi
<cristian_c> jsalisbury, sorry, I'd like to know if there any news about the kernel build
<jsalisbury> cristian_c, I still haven't completely narrowed it down.  I'll make time to take another look at it this week.
<cristian_c> jsalisbury, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-04-29
<taihsiang> infinity, hi, I am wondering that there is lucid proposed kernel for SRU testing. IIRC, there is no proposed lucid  this cycle(10-Apr through 02-May)?
<taihsiang> infinity, I am ok to test it on the certification part. just want to confirm if anything I am missing or misunderstand, thanks.
<doug16k> Hi. I get many dmesg assert spams at /build/buildd/linux-3.19.0/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_runtime_pm.c:680 intel_display_power_put+0x103/0x170 [i915]()
<doug16k> the last update fixed my i915 lockup (great!) but it caused my battery life to get very short
<doug16k> there is a warning that dumps to dmesg when it is about to decrement a power well that has a count of zero
<doug16k> it messes up those counts
<doug16k> 3.19.0-15-generic btw
<apw> doug16k, do file a bug for us to track that, that helps us know what h/w you have etc
<apw> "ubuntu-bug linux"
<doug16k> apw, thanks! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1449893
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449893 in linux (Ubuntu) "i915 dmesg spam and poor battery life " [Undecided,New]
<doug16k> I had a peek at that code - looks like the assertion is warning that it is about to decrement a use count that is zero - it has messed up the refcounts
<apw> thanks, will see if someone can have a poke
<Deathcrow> I am trying to rebuild a kernel module for the ubuntu stock kernel, but when I try to insmod it I get "Invalid module format". I don't want to boot into an entirely new kernel...
<Deathcrow> I only found guides explaining how to replace the whole kernel with a custom
<Deathcrow> I assume it's some versioning thing that's stopping me from doing it? But surely it must be possible to modfiy a kernel module and recompile it for the stock kernel?
<Deathcrow> What I did: Downloaded the linux source with 'apt-get install linux-source', extracted the tarball, modified some code and compiled with 'make modules'
<Deathcrow> Anyone?
<apw> Deathcrow, in theory yes, vresioning does need to match, as does the compiler (i believe).  i think make modules will definatly make the wrong version name, because of the way we use the abi number in our packaging
<apw> Deathcrow, you could either build the whole kernel using the debian recipe, and extract the .ko and try that, or you might look at how we abuse the kernels versioning and abuse it compatibly in your make modules incantation
<Deathcrow> apw: I figured it out!
<Deathcrow> "make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-48-generic M=`pwd` modules" works
<apw> heh, treating it as an out of tree module set, and building it against the installed kernel ... nice
<ohsix> $() is your pal
<Deathcrow> what's $() ?!
<apw> its another `` form
<ohsix> `` but sane :]
<Deathcrow> ah yeah i know
<Deathcrow> thanks
<Deathcrow> I'm heading out of here!
<Deathcrow> thanks for trying to help apw!
<Deathcrow> bye
<apw> Deathcrow, np
<zequence>  apw, infinity and others: Since Ubuntu Studio Precise is going EOL now, I discussed with infinity about the possibility of dropping support linux-lowlatency.
<zequence> And, since not other flavors are affected directly by this, and probably not many use that kernel anymore, I felt like this would be a good time to end maintenance.
<zequence> I would like to thank everyone for helping me for the past couple of years, or how long its been.
<zequence> It was a big improvement for Ubuntu Studio to get linux-lowlatency into the repos.
<zequence> I will continue to keep an eye on the current linux-lowlatency kernels, so I'm not disappearing or anything.
<apw> zequence, you've done a nice job looking after that ... thank you
<leitao> ogasawara, hi there. Both CAPI bugs you just got are possible a backport for 15.10 kernel.
<ogasawara> leitao: yep, thanks.  Mikey sent us an email as a heads up.
<leitao> ogasawara, good
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-04-30
<taihsiang> henrix, I saw proposed kernels of the cycle (10-Apr through 02-May) were released like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1449034
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449034 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "linux: 3.2.0-82.119 -proposed tracker" [Medium,Fix released]
<taihsiang> henrix, and new cycle kicks off https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1450003
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450003 in Kernel SRU Workflow verification-testing "linux: 3.2.0-83.120 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<taihsiang> henrix, and I noted one description of the bug report of the new cycle: kernel-stable-Certification-testing-start
<taihsiang> henrix, my questions are:
<taihsiang> henrix, 1. do we change any part of SRU policy/flow now? or it is just that the kernels are prepared well earlier this time and promoted to proposed pocket earlier?
<taihsiang> henrix, 2. do the description like " kernel-stable-Certification-testing-start" will be applied automatically right after the kernels are ready to test? (compared to the flow before: the description was applied when I change the status from "confirm" to "in progress")
<henrix> taihsiang: there's no change in the SRU workflow; however, we're doing a quick respin of all the kernels in between the 2 SRU cycles to fix a security bug (it's only one commit)
<henrix> taihsiang: so, the next SRU cycle hasn't actually started yet
<henrix> taihsiang: all these new kernels you're seeing contain a single commit
<taihsiang> henrix, it sounds like the new proposed kernels I saw are still of the original cycle (10-Apr through 02-May), am I right?
<taihsiang> henrix, and they are going to release to update- before 02 May?
<bdmurray> Is there some kernel versions to releases cheat sheet somewhere?
<infinity> bdmurray: There's one in my head.
<bdmurray> that seems hard to access
<infinity> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.Ubuntu_Kernel_Release_Schedule
<infinity> bdmurray: Seems to be lacking vivid/lts-vivid, but otherwise accurate.
<bdmurray> thanks
<sconklin> @infinity any idea when Trusty -proposed will hit -updates?
<infinity> sconklin: Soon.
<infinity> sconklin: It's a question better aimed at bjf, though.  I'l just going to release it when his fancy tracking bugs tell me he's ready.
<infinity> s/I'l/I'm/
<sconklin> thanks
<Taloth> Any dev willing to give a bug report of mine a quick glance, see if it's something useful? (bug 1450584) It's a bug that's been the bane of my existence for the last month.
<ubot5> bug 1450584 in linux (Ubuntu) "mono occassionally crashes since kernel 3.13.0-46 on multi-cpu vm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450584
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-01
<Guest1285> hi,I tried to suspend my machine and it would not wake up
<Guest1285> ubuntu 15.04
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-05-03
<slangasek> infinity, apw: I finally got around to downgrading my kernel, and the wonky right-mouse-button behavior persists
<infinity> slangasek: So, not the synaptics patches' fault.  That's good news for me.  Sadly, less helpful for you.
<NikTh> Hello, can someone explain to me what happened here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/205507728/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.linux_4.0.0-0.1~bfq_BUILDING.txt.gz
<NikTh> The exact same kernel built without errors local. Thanks. 
<bszmyd> Hi all. I'm experiencing some TCP packet loss on the loopback interface on a server application I'm writing. The loss is on the client end which happens to be the Linux NBD block driver. I'm looking for some suggestions of things to look at to diagnose this problem, here's a ss dump of the socket info during the event: http://pastebin.com/iV3LRYSG. I'm on 14.04.
<xnox> so... where are the kernel team kernels on the launchpad's git?
 * xnox is failing to find cgit
<xnox> and clone / fork urls
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-02
<phil42> i  notice a serious performance regression after switching to lubuntu 16.04 from 14.04.    my system was running near maximum load before and cannot perform at that level now
<manjo> rtg, I would like to talk to you about the email I sent you last week ... I read your reply but I have a few questions 
<rtg> manjo, you'll have to remind me of the topic
<manjo> rtg, this was about 4.5 tags in yakkety
<rtg> manjo, otp
<manjo> rtg, ack .. can you please ping me back ?
<rtg> manjo, ok, I'm back.
<manjo> rtg, would you be able to do a hangout or call ? 
<manjo> rtg, apw, I was asked a question about  PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY (desktop) vs PREEMPT_NONE (server).. our default is for desktop ... since we don't have any arm64 desktops (yet) can we use PREEMPT_NONE for arm64 ? 
<manjo> rtg, apw in yakkety 
<rtg> manjo, ask dannf what he thinks. I've no problem with that.
<manjo> rtg, ack will check with dannf if he has any objections ... 
<manjo> rtg, should I open a bug to make that config change and assign to you or apw ?
<rtg> manjo, yup
<manjo> ack
<rtg> manjo, milestone it for 16.10
<manjo> yes will do 
<sts> hello folks. Can anyone point me to the apparmor patches ubuntu includes in its kernel (eg. for mount mediation?)
<tyhicks> sts: the individual patches can be found here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/jj/ubuntu-xenial.git/log/?h=xenial-3.5-beta1-presquash-snapshot
<sts> tyhicks: those are only ubuntu patches, which are not upstream yet?
<tyhicks> sts: correct
<tyhicks> sts: they've been authored by apparmor upstream but not yet upstreamed
<tyhicks> sts: I believe that opensuse has taken some (soon to be all?) of them, as well
<sts> wow
<sts> just trying to find out which patches would need to be ported to debian, to get lx*/apparmor to ubuntus level.
<tyhicks> I think it'll be difficult to identify specific patches
<sts> looks like - its a lot.
<sts> the worst thing to fix thos, seems to be apparmor mount mediation support.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-03
<ohsix> anyone know offhand which script or part of the build process adds Supported: <time> to the resulting control package control file
<ohsix> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main/view/head:/ubuntu-support-status#L122 the ones used for this
<asd213> Hi guys. Are kernels from this url: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D valid for Ubuntu 16.04 too? The latest ones end in -wil
<asd213> y
<apw> asd213, that -wily tells you which release the configs come from IIRC ...which for the higher version numbers is suspect
<apw> asd213, that said none of those kernels are valid for anything other than non-production testing
<asd213> apw. So what does a ubuntu user do when the default kernel is buggy, and an older one works just fine?
<apw> asd213, well one would hope that those kernels are not the solution ... we use those when users file a bug to try and find the solution
<asd213> oh
<asd213> ok
<apw> asd213, in general we would ask you to file a bug, and let us know the bug number.  If you have tested mainline kernels (such as those) and found which ones work and which not then that inforamtion would be sensibly added to the bug report
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-04
<hallyn> so if i want to build a kernel (from ubuntu-yakkety git) as simply as possible with all the lockdep checking enabled, what's the best way?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-05
<kaisoz> Hi there!
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-05-08
<Mirv> if it's not just me losing cryptsetup from initrd over 21 -> 22 upgrade, I'd like to read some further discussion if available. cryptsetup/cryptsetup-bin are still installed, here's a _rough_ (edited) comparison of my 21 vs new generated 22 initrd files, missing crypto/*, cryptsetup etc http://paste.ubuntu.com/16306669/
<Mirv> on 16.04
<Mirv> I've probably been in similar situation before, but right now I can't figure out why update-initramfs isn't including the files as it did with -21 kernel.
<Mirv> /usr/share config seems pretty normal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16306741/
<apw> Mirv, that decision is made by the initramfs-hooks which come with cryptsetup iirc
<Mirv> apw: right, and the hooks are there. I guess something for some reason then suddenly decides "no thanks".
<Mirv> 21 was the kernel I got when I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, and it'd seem it hasn't been regenerated since
<Mirv> anyway, if no-one else has heard of this then it's just me. I'll eventually find something needs kicking but I was just interested in hearing if there's a known explanation.
<apw> Mirv, might be worth rebuilding the -22 initrd ...
<Mirv> apw: yes, I've done that a couple of tens of times :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-01
<rogbro> Hello, I experiment complete freezes of my computer since I have upgraded to 17.04. The system log shows that the Oops is located in the "nouveau" driver. I was wondering where I should report the bug ? 
<mamarley> apw: It looks like the mainline kernel builds might have bombed out again.  It has been 9 hours since 4.11 was tagged and it hasn't appeared yet in the list.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-02
<DEvil0000> so nobody here can help me with this kernel issue?
<apw> DEvil0000, "this" ?
<ogra_> apw, i have a user running CI tests in qemu/kvm for ubuntu on top of a Centos box ... his VMs fill up /run/udev/data with tons of cgroup entries over time (ls output is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1687507/+attachment/4870568/+files/run_udev_data.log) ...https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1687507 any idea ? (he runs a hwe kernel in the VMs)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1687507 in snapd "Memory leak (/tmp file system filling up)" [Undecided,New]
<apw> ogra_, so he is saying that within the VM we are dropping those failes in /run, or are they in his host ?
<apw> ogra_, but if they are /run/udev/data files i would assume they are related to systemd in whichever ?
<ogra_> apw, they are inside the VM ... he runs his VMs with 200MB ram each and after a week or so they all run out of ram
<apw> ogra_, ok so then our systemd seems most likely given the names
<ogra_> i would expect udev to only react to device creastion here 
<apw> ogra_, which you do for every snap install, you make a new loop
<ogra_> well, thats not loop devices there 
<apw> no it is session things, perhaps one for every run of a snap command
<ogra_> zyga_, ^^^ ?
<zyga_> ogra_: looking
<apw> ogra_, but they look like regular files, and they arn't in a directory the kernel makes up out of the ether, they look like actual disk blocks
<ogra_> well ... i see bits like: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root     31 May  1 06:08 +cgroup:kmalloc-1024(30177:apt-daily.service
<zyga_> ogra_: I saw this bug
<ogra_> thats definitely not from snapd
<zyga_> ogra_: perhaps the real memory is hidden somewhere else that we don't see
<zyga_> aha
<zyga_> do you have a log of what is in the slab?
<apw> ogra_, no but that doesn't make it a kernel thing.  that is a systemd unit which ran
<apw> zyga_, these are actual files in a directory on a ramfs
<ogra_> zyga_, we only have the ls output of the udev db atm
<apw> the memory is being using storing them
<apw> i would suggest whatever is making the sessions is triggering udev to leak an internal file
<zyga_> apw: aha, 
<zyga_> apw: is that an actual ramfs or did you mean tmpfs?
<ogra_> its a tmpfs ... 
<ogra_> usually /run has 10% of your ram
<apw> zyga_, tmpfs prolly, as it is /run
<apw> so according to the other logs in teh forum, i think there is a session being logged in syslog for every execution of his snap commands
<zyga_> apw: what do you mean by session specifically? (I'm not fully aware of how various "sessions" are managed by linux)
<ogra_> Apr 28 09:36:50 ci-comp11-dut systemd[1]: Started Session 1817 of user root.
<apw> zyga_, that is userspace shit :)
<ogra_> yxou mean that line i guess
<apw> ogra_, yeah, that is what it looks like to me
<apw> perhaps that is an install of a snap, dunno, he is implying he is doing repeated installs
<ogra_> yeah, no wonder if he does CI 
<ogra_> (though he should simply kill the VM and use a fresh one to do it right :) )
<apw> ogra_, he could, but i would open a systemd task on that bug at least, as it looks to be leaking, or if it is not they might be able to tell us better waht the hell those files represent
<apw> ogra_, and what the reporter is doing wrong (this is systemd after all)
<apw> "you didn't want to do it like _that_"
<zyga_> do  you guys think there's an actual snapd bug somewhere? 
<ogra_> zyga_, unlikely given the type of files created there 
<apw> zyga_, without knowing what the session represents ... you might ask for one of the file content as well
<LocutusOfBorg> [12:42:15] <LocutusOfBorg> hello cjwatson wrt the git/ssh repo cloning issue, I finally found it
<LocutusOfBorg> [12:42:16] <LocutusOfBorg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/cking/stress-ng.git/
<LocutusOfBorg> [12:42:31] <LocutusOfBorg> this one is git only clonable (ok not really a launchpad host)
<LocutusOfBorg> cking, ^^ :)
<LocutusOfBorg> do you mind having https too?
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, what does that mean, ie which protocols don't work
<LocutusOfBorg> git clone https://
 * apw wonders how that works ... hmmm
<LocutusOfBorg> if you look at the page, it is not even shown as "clonable"
<LocutusOfBorg> probably some configuration needs an enable
<apw> that host is somewhat of a legacy mess ... no idea if it even can do https
<apw> i suspect it does not at all ...
<cking> I guess that's the reason
<apw> cking, would it make more sense to just mirror that into LP and be happy ?
<LocutusOfBorg> :(
<LocutusOfBorg> we have git protocol blocked here at work
<apw> cking, we could even add it to the primary mirroring list if you care to keep both working
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Tell the people who run your work network to stop being terrible?
<cking> apw, I'd prefer LP to mirror the original git repo if thats possible
<apw> infinity, but but they need to record everything you do, oh except https:// cause you can't do anything dodgy with that
<apw> cking, i guess it depends where in the namespace it goes to
<infinity> cking: Wasn't there a goal to eventually get *all* the master repos off of wani, though?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, it is the customer's network :) unfortunately security team has a blacklist everything opinion
<cking> infinity, yeah, I'm being lazy
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, letting https:// out basically means they don't stop anything
<cking> I have it mirrored at https://github.com/ColinIanKing/stress-ng too
<apw> cking, oh ... heh
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, well, somebody was doing reverse ssh over git port :)
<LocutusOfBorg> they even blocked ssh on 443
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, and they are now doing it over https no doubt
<cking> i guess you could download https://github.com/ColinIanKing/stress-ng/archive/master.zip
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: You can't "block ssh on 443".  I mean, you can block the pre-ssh handshake, but you can't stop people from setting up ssl tunnels and then going to town.
<apw> cking, he can clone from github if it is a mirror
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: So, indeed, as Andy says, if you allow 443/https, you allow everything.  Just in a way you can't filter/inspect.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, yes, of course, they just made things harder
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow git over ssh works nicely, and I don't want to hack things on a build server
<apw> "harder" for someone who was reverse tunnelling ssh over the git port, is not going to be actually hard
<cking> apw, I keep a mirror of all my repos on github because folks in .cn sometimes can't access my repos any other way
<apw> cking, greak, then LocutusOfBorg should mirror from 
<apw> github for now, and we can think about where that repo should move to
<apw> at our leisure
<cking> apw, the "at our leisure" generally means never
<apw> cking, no we have cards now
<cking> apw, OK, I'll slap it on the card deck
<apw> cking, so ... who owns that, is it cking or is it c-k-t or something else
<cking> apw, tis me
<apw> then i cannot mirror _to_ your LP, but if you switched master to lp:~cking i could mirror it back to kernel, and you could add the symlink there
<apw> cking, as an aside does github auto-mirror for you ?
<cking> apw, sounds like a plan
<cking> cking, I generally push to my repo and mirror one each push
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> cking, I'm pretty sure there is some automatic push feature on github
<infinity> cking: I'd argue that if you're going to the trouble of moving it, you might want it owned by a stress-ng-hackers team or something instead of cking.  Future proof it a bit.
<cking> i suspect there is
<LocutusOfBorg> but I never found how does it work
<cking> infinity, yeah, sounds like a good idea
<apw> infinity, in which case we could add the mirror-bot
<apw> to that team until we get the fine-grained permissions we are meant to have
<apw> cking, i assume you have an LP project already anyhow
<cking> https://launchpad.net/stress-ng
<LocutusOfBorg> or maybe just 
<LocutusOfBorg> add an hook
<LocutusOfBorg> BTW the network is mostly windows only, I'm the only one with such connection issues, and I don't want to complain to /dev/null network admins, corporate networks can be time consuming
<LocutusOfBorg> (I do tethering and live happy for now)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, well it sounds like you have a work-around, use the github mirror as that is https: already
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, thanks! I forwarded this helpful message to my colleague
<cking> LocutusOfBorg, and let me know if you find any stress-ng issues too
<LocutusOfBorg> cking, it is an awesome tool! we use it to stress our custom yocto BSP :)
<cking> LocutusOfBorg, thanks, that's good to know.  can you star it on the git hub page :-)
<LocutusOfBorg> done :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I didn't even star my projects
<cking> \o/
<LocutusOfBorg> I think I had some feature requests to do for this project, something I feel "hey that would be nice" but I forgot them
<cking> LocutusOfBorg, well, I'm very open to new feature requests and/or patches too :-)
<LocutusOfBorg> I probably remember the need to test ram overloading and some cpu micro (e.g. stress test only one single core) or something like that
<LocutusOfBorg> it happened 1.5 year ago, too much time for my brain to remember
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<cking> ah, stress-ng has progressed a lot since then
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, I would like to give it a new try :)
<LocutusOfBorg> flashbench, this is a tool we had to add because stress-ng was not testing flashes :)
<DEvil0000> 10:10:48 - DEvil0000: I have a issue with my 14.04 and hope to find some help here. Description: https://hastebin.com/raw/fareguzego
<DEvil0000> 10:11:10 - DEvil0000: in short: core dumps of 32Bit processes on a 64Bit OS are not correct somehow. so its about gdb, kernel, ubuntu 14.04/16.04 and packages
<DEvil0000> @apw
<apw> DEvil0000, hmmm so you are saying 32bit core dumps differ depending whether they are dumped by the lts-backport 4.4 or the native 4.4 from a later release ?
<apw> that is somewhat unexpected as the only real difference is normally the compiler used to build it
<apw> DEvil0000, you should file a bug against the kernel and add a task for gdb as well i suspect, and drop the number in here
<DEvil0000> apw: yes, this is what I see. resulting in incorrect/broken stack trace in gdb later when dumped with the backport kernel
<apw> DEvil0000, that is most odd as those kernels are essentially the same other than where they are built
<DEvil0000> apw: when I install the native 4.4 packages on my 14.04 it works as expected
<apw> that makes little to no sense in reality
<apw> but, it is happening, so please file a bug against the kernel with all that detail and how you reproduced it
<apw> i assume a simple 32bit proggy which does abort will exhibit this behaviour
<DEvil0000> apw: not sure - this seams to be quite likely for my processes with about 30 threads but less likely with less threads. hard to find a good example process
<DEvil0000> apw: main thread dumps seam to be ok most of the time
<apw> hmmm
<apw> it is not 100% reproducible.  that is ever odder
<DEvil0000> is it save to use the native 4.4 kernel packages instead of the backport ones?
<DEvil0000> is maybe the patch level different in some way?
<DEvil0000> or maybe a lib needed to compile the kernel?
<apw> they are identical as far as i know from a patches applied perspective (on x86 at least)
<apw> and they do not use external libraries
<apw> safe is a relative term, you won't get updates if you do tha
<apw> taht
<DEvil0000> I have found some reports from others via google having the same issues.
<DEvil0000> sometimes with gcore gdb in the title. some for debian.
<DEvil0000> updates are not a issue in this case. we have our own pool which is a less updated ubuntu pool clone
<DEvil0000> (but yes I tested it on plain and full updated 14.04)
<DEvil0000> maybe it is somehow related to this: http://www.bigeng.io/recovering-redis-data-with-gdb/
<DEvil0000> looks similar
<DEvil0000> @apw: so you tell me using the native 4.4 should be no issue. why don't you use the same packages for both versions then? maybe even from a common package pool?
<apw> i didn't actually say there would be no issues but regardless
<apw> the thing is not compiled using tools you have so no out of tree drivers can be relied on for one
<apw> that is why we build a native version of the kernel for the series it is run in
<apw> as the differences between the two are minor, at best, i have no evidence you are not just getting lucky and the problem will come back
<apw> DEvil0000, nope there are no code differences between the two, /me checks config
<apw> DEvil0000, and the only thing there is how stack-crashing is detected (due to compiler limitations) but that should not be visible in userspace either
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-03
<dja> Hey kernel people! I've been using perf, and I'm finding that there's a man page for perf-archive, but every time I try to run perf archive I see: perf: 'archive' is not a perf-command. See 'perf --help'. 
<dja> I haven't found a bug report for this - is it known/expected?
<Guest83662> @dja have you tried sudo for both record and archive?
<dja> Guest83662, yes; I will just double check
<dja> dja@linkitivity ~/d/l/linux> sudo perf record -a -- sleep 10
<dja> [ perf record: Woken up 16 times to write data ]
<dja> [ perf record: Captured and wrote 5.906 MB perf.data (94138 samples) ]
<dja> dja@linkitivity ~/d/l/linux> sudo perf archive
<dja> perf: 'archive' is not a perf-command. See 'perf --help'.
<apw> dja, i do not know of that issue, but perf is a kernel locked command and as such a manual process to package.  so it might need a tweek.  could you file a bug against the kernel please and drop the number in here
<dja> apw, yeah, will do
<dja> apw, might take a bit of time, in the middle of something
<dja> but I will let you know when I do
<dja> I suspect we're missing perf-archive.sh from the kernel source
<dja> but I haven't checked
<apw> dja, yes something like that i am sure, but it is probabally the tip of the iceberg
<apw> dja, no rush, i have plenty of other things to do
<dja> apw, don't we all :)
<nouveau_GTX_750_> Hi, is there anyone around for nouveau related status questions ?
<apw> nouveau_GTX_750_, you should just ask
<nouveau_GTX_750_> OK, here goes. It will include 2 kernel traces so estimated number of lines is 100-200 lines
<nouveau_GTX_750_> Is it OK ?
<nouveau_GTX_750_> Subject: [nouveau/17.04] "RH Bug 1435000 - system freeze when screensaver puts monitor on standby" presumably reproduced at my 17.04 Ubuntu desktop + a 2nd possible nouveau issue
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 1435000 could not be found
<nouveau_GTX_750_> There is a limit to the number of chars per message so I will send it line by line
<nouveau_GTX_750_> Is Canonical considering a merge of RH_1435000 fix into 17.04 (Zesty) Ubuntu release?
<nouveau_GTX_750_> From my /var/log/syslog after reboot:
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771144] general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771328] CPU: 7 PID: 1168 Comm: Xorg Not tainted 4.10.0-20-generic #22-Ubuntu May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771337] Hardware name: MSI MS-7971/Z170A PC MATE (MS-7971), BIOS A.20 07/17/2015
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771362] RIP: 0010:kmem_cache_alloc_trace+0x7b/0x190
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771469] Call Trace:
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771546] nouveau_fence_new+0x42/0xc0 [nouveau] May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771618] nouveau_gem_ioctl_pushbuf+0xe80/0x1610 [nouveau] May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771647] drm_ioctl+0x21b/0x4c0 [drm]
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771714]  ? nouveau_gem_ioctl_new+0x150/0x150 [nouveau] May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771781] nouveau_drm_ioctl+0x74/0xc0 [nouveau] May  1 19:53:58 MS-7971 kernel: [ 7877.771793] do_vfs_ioctl+0xa3/0x610
<nouveau_GTX_750_> $ lspci | grep -i nvidia 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)
<nouveau_GTX_750_> RH Bug 1435000 details:  $ curl https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1435000 > RH_1435000
<ubot5`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1435000 in xorg-x11-drv-nouveau "system freeze when screensaver puts monitor on standby" [High,New]
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 1435000 could not be found
<nouveau_GTX_750_> 2389 Apr 08 21:03:24 max.kudr.me kernel:  nouveau_fence_new+0x42/0xc0 [nouveau]
<nouveau_GTX_750_> 3770 &gt; You need to grab kernel 4.10.12.</span > 3771 3772 Awesome!!! It works! I can finally go for a coffee break again (without a reboot at least).
<nouveau_GTX_750_> vim /usr/share/doc/linux-image-4.10.0-20-generic/changelog.Debian.gz  ...   69   * Zesty update to v4.10.8 stable release (LP: #1678930) ...   87     - Linux 4.10.8
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1678930 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty update to v4.10.8 stable release" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1678930
<nouveau_GTX_750_> A 2nd trace I am also experiencing:
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.740485] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000020 May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.741395] IP: dma_fence_wait_timeout+0x36/0xf0 May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.742286] PGD 0 May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.742287] May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.744044] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.748223] CPU: 6 PID: 1265 Comm: InputThread Not tainted 4.10.0-20-generic #22-Ubuntu May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.748724] Hardware name: MSI MS-7971/Z170A PC MATE (MS-7971), BIOS A.20 07/17/2015
<nouveau_GTX_750_> May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.755429] Call Trace: May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.755884] drm_atomic_helper_wait_for_fences+0x48/0x120 [drm_kms_helper] May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.756350] nv50_disp_atomic_commit+0x19c/0x2a0 [nouveau] May  2 16:08:04 MS-7971 kernel: [ 8773.756784] drm_atomic_commit+0x4b/0x50 [drm]
<smb> nouveau_GTX_750_, if the fix is in upstream 4.10.12 (which I think was said somewhere this lot of messages), then it is pending on the stack for the next update after this update cycle
 * ogra_ points gently to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nouveau_GTX_750_> yes, at least to the issue I am about to write
<nouveau_GTX_750_> Any ETA to 4.10.12 landing ?
<smb> nouveau_GTX_750_, if things go smoothly (which they rarely do), then about 5 weeks from now on
<smb> nouveau_GTX_750_, 3 weeks maybe if you take kernel packages from the proposed pocket
<nouveau_GTX_750_> OK, I will be patient. Do you need help in covering nouveau + "NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)" ?
<nouveau_GTX_750_> I am paranoid so I I use official packages only
<smb> nouveau_GTX_750_, if what is needed is in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2017-May/083889.html it should be there. I think we should also get to include 4.10.13 at least
<nouveau_GTX_750_> "drm/nouveau/kms/nv50: fix double dma_fence_put() when destroying plane state" should fix my 2nd issue at least
<nouveau_GTX_750_> I offer testing facilities - Canonical should be able to reproduce "double dma_fence_put" issue using current 17.04 release
<nouveau_GTX_750_> I will wait for 6 more minutes and logout. IMHO, this nouveau issue is a nice metric for nvidia's open source driver coverage using induced sleep state. My interest in adding it to the test plan - knowing that chance of getting the same issue when using Ubuntu's latest release is minimal.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-04
<manjo> kamal, any thoughts on the soft lockup bug fix patchs I posted yesterday? 
<manjo> kamal, it is a 6 patch series .. did not see any comments on those on the ukml 
<kamal> manjo, they haven't made it to the top of my own reviews-to-do list yet   :-)    give it a day or two
<manjo> kamal, cool! thanks
<pepie34> Hi all, in how many times we can expect the patch correcting this bug (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195597) to be included in the ubuntu kernel ? For now it prevent me from backuping btrfs snapshot since 17.04 upgrade
<ubot5`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 195597 in btrfs "Subvolume copy fails with "ERROR: empty stream is not considered valid"" [Normal,Resolved: patch_already_available]
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-05
<NetworkNoob> Hello
<NetworkNoob> Anyone have any idea what this means?: i2c i2c-1: sendbytes: NAK bailout.
<dmj_s76> sforshee: Hey, I'll try to test the package to fix #1686815 soon.  I might need to bring in some new hardware due to the nature of the bug.
<sforshee> dmj_s76: thanks
<dmj_s76> And apologies for the delayed response.  I've had my head deep in some hidpi work for the last couple weeks.
<sforshee> dmj_s76: np, I knew you were insterested in getting that fixed so just wanted to make sure you saw the comment on the bug
<dmj_s76> yeah, thanks for the reminder :)
<manjo> kamal, how does the zesty kernel even build.. you should be getting compile errors on iommu.c .. due to incompatible types passed 
<manjo> kamal, anyways.. it is a trivial patch but I wanted to make sure I am not on crack.. so checking with developer 1st before I submit any patch
<kamal> manjo, zesty appears to build fine afaict -- what compile errors specifically?
<manjo> kamal, do you have a zesty tree ? 
<kamal> manjo, yes
<manjo> kamal, go to include/linux/iommu.h and look for extern void iommu_get_resv_regions(struct device *dev, struct list_head *list);
<manjo> kamal, then go to drivers/iommu/iommu.c line #242
<manjo> you see the issue ? 
<kamal> manjo, my line #242 isn't very interesting:
<kamal>  240 static ssize_t iommu_group_show_resv_regions(struct iommu_group *group,
<kamal>  241                                              char *buf)
<kamal>  242 {
<kamal>  243         struct iommu_resv_region *region, *next;
<kamal>  244         struct list_head group_resv_regions;
<manjo> so iommu_get_resv_regions() takes struct device * ...
<manjo> but I think what is being passed in struct device 
<kamal> manjo, since my line #242 is that ^^, I suspect that we're not actually looking at the same thing
<kamal> I'm looking at 605d269 (HEAD -> master, tag: Ubuntu-4.10.0-20.22, origin/master, origin/HEAD) UBUNTU: Ubuntu-4.10.0-20.22
<kamal> what are you looking at?  :-)
<manjo> kamal, oops I know what is going on .. I have a few patches applied ! crap
<kamal> *cough*
<kamal> ;-)
<manjo> kamal, some of the patches I backported changed the declarations .. omg .. sorry 
<manjo> kamal, I guess I will report this upstream .. zesty is good linux-next is broken 
<kamal> manjo, oh, I've known you long enough to know that when you come asking whether or not you're on crack . . .  well . . .   ;-)
<manjo> lol.. fscking Friday 
<kamal> manjo, np man.  have a good weekend.
<manjo> kamal, you too.. btw still roasting ? 
<kamal> manjo, COFFEE, you mean!    ;-)   yep -- its the only way to go.
<manjo> yeah ☺ 
<manjo> kamal, thanks for the help .. I fired off a patch upstream .. lets see what they asay 
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-05-07
<zteam> Hi, is there any ETA for then this bug is expected to be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [High,In progress]
<zteam> It's eating my system alive
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-04-30
<dsmythies> The mainline build for kernel 4.17-rc3 failed also. (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17-rc3/)
<kees> uhm, what am I misunderstanding? I have:
<kees> /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-15-generic
<kees> /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-15-generic.efi.signed
<kees> /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-20-generic
<kees> where is /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-20-generic.efi.signed ?
<kees> I have linux-signed-image-generic installed.
<tjaalton> kees: the generic kernel is now signed, and there's a separate -unsigned one which isn't
<apw> kees, right what tjaalton said, we are moving to always signed; which is what we should have done in the first place
<apw> mamarley, hrm, thanks for the report
<cristi> hello, I just noticed the latest kernel RC, fails to build for the kernel-ppa/mainline: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17-rc3/BUILD.LOG
<apw> cristi, yep, its being sorted, it'll pop out eventually
<cristi> thanks apw 
<apw> quite why everyone insists on running these crack builds is beyondme
<cristi> the kernel is surprisingly stable even in rc builds, and they sometimes have interesting additions
<cristi> in this particular case there seem to be some power saving improvements that may be significant
<cristi> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-417-features&num=2
<cristi> historically I've started doing this a few years back when the latest kernels gradually fixed multiple driver issues with my dual-screen setup, then later added support for suspend with OPAL disk encryption
<kees> tjaalton, apw: thanks! yes, that's excellent. *whew*
<dsmythies> O.K. thank you for fixing the mainline builds. However, now kernel 4.17-rc3 does not install, as it seems to depend on libssl1.1 and I have 1.0 (my test server computer is still on 16.04.4). I also can not purge or remove the partially installed kernel, because some files now seem to need a prgram called "linux-update-symlinks", which I do not have. (The files: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-unsigned-4.17.0-041700rc3-lowlatency.postinst and /var/l
<dsmythies> By the way, kernel 4.17-rc1 from the mainline was fine. I never tried kernel 4.17-rc2.
<dsmythies> I also do not have linux-check-removal needed by "/var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-unsigned-4.17.0-041700rc3-lowlatency.prerm". Summary: The package "linux-base (4.0ubuntu1)" for Xenial doesn't have the files you are now using. The package "linux-base (4.5ubuntu1)" for artful and bionic does have the files.
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-01
<oursland> I'm running into a problem building perarch for v4.16.5. Linking fails on 'acpidbg' with a number of undefined references to C stdlib components.  There's also a warning about failing to find symbol _start.  Is anyone familiar with this error and it's resolution?
<apw> oursland, not sure i know what perarch is
<apw> do you have a pastebin of the errors perhaps
<cascardo> dsmythies: you may install linux-base from xenial-proposed
<oursland> apw, https://gitlab.com/snippets/1713199
<oursland> perarch refers to this command "fakeroot debian/rules binary-perarch"
<apw> oursland, that i have not seen
<cking> we enabled ACPI debugging in Bionic, I believe the ACPI debug tools were enabled too
<sforshee> oursland: see if this helps - https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/unstable/commit/?id=8506e11a79d14989409542b885beba7119190562
<cking> sforshee, nice one
<sforshee> cking: yeah I need to send it upstream, kind of forgot
<cking> sforshee, I think I saw some fix being talked about using ld/gcc somewhere recently, can't recall where now
<oursland> sforshee: Thanks!  That resolved the issue.  
<dsmythies> cascardo: thanks. that worked fine. it still complains about not having libssl1.1 during install, and linux-headers-4.17.0-041700rc3-lowlatency ends up unconfigured, but the kernel seems to boot. As for removal/purge, it seems to work O.K.
<oursland> Next issue: "linux-update-symlinks: not found"  This is on 16.04, but it appears that this command is not yet included until later distributions.  Is installing kernel v4.16 not supported on 16.04 at all?
<dsmythies> oursland: update and it should now work. I believe they just promoted the package "linux-base", which has the missing files, from xenial-proposed to normal updates a few hours ago.
<dsmythies> oursland: see also bug 1766728
<ubot5> bug 1766728 in linux-base (Ubuntu) "update linux-base on xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766728
<oursland> Thanks, ubot5.   I'll give that a shot.
<oursland> Err, thanks dsmythies!
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-03
<s10gopal> jsalisbury, error while installing patched kernel , https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5g8rtx4JfN/
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, I copied those other dependent packages there now.  Just install the linux-modules packages first and that error should go away.
<s10gopal> jsalisbury, how ?
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, the same way you install the linux-image package
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, I assume you use dpkg -i 
<s10gopal>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<s10gopal> jsalisbury, i am running sudo dpkg -i linux-modules-4.15.0-20-generic
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, Its a new format for the debs.  Let me play around with the process for a bit and I'll let you know.
<s10gopal> jsalisbury, even apt install -f is not working , E: Package 'linux-modules-4.15.0-20-generic' has no installation candidate
<s10gopal> jsalisbury, downloaded all the files present in "http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1745646/" and then tried sudo dpkg -i l* , but still problem is not fixed
<cascardo> s10gopal: are you on xenial or bionic?
<s10gopal> cascardo, Trusty Tahr
<cascardo> urgh...
<cascardo> you need a very recent linux-base to get those kernels working
<cascardo> and it has just been recently updated to xenial
<s10gopal> cascardo, so i should install 18.04 ?
<cascardo> s10gopal: I can't give you any recommendations, I don't know what's your situation in enough detail, sorry
<cascardo> you may want to try to install a recent linux-base
<cascardo> instead of upgrading your entire system
<cascardo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/all/linux-base/download
<cascardo> you can download it from there and try dpkg -i linux-base*4.5*deb
<s10gopal> thx
<cascardo> it should not require any dependencies, and I would not expect it to break your system, but it might happen
<cascardo> no warranties  :-)
<s10gopal> cascardo, Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 4.15.0-20-generic cannot be found. , need to install it too ?
<cascardo> can you pastebin more of the logs?
<s10gopal> cascardo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NTMN5D6zrR/
<s10gopal> cascardo, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kW74nDSHRd/
<cascardo> okay, so that's dkms trying to build one out-of-tree module
<cascardo> if you want that module, you need to install the headers too
<cascardo> but I believe your systems is already bootable with that kernel
<cascardo> initrd creation seems to have succeeded, as updating bootloaders configs
<s10gopal> thx , booting into new kernel
<jsalisbury> cascardo, thanks for helping him along.  I'm not used to the change from linux-image / linux-image-extra to linux-unsigned / linux-modules yet.
<cascardo> jsalisbury: yw
<cascardo> not sure why he hasn't joined back yet
<tych0> tyhicks: so, i just got another lockup
<tych0> but i'm not sure how to trigger sysrq from my keyboard
<tych0> and of course ssh and everything is totally hosed, so i couldn't use that :(
<tyhicks> tych0: "alt + windows + print screen + l" (holding each key as you go) triggers the necessary magic sysrq on my keyboard but it could be different on your keyboard
<tych0> well, let me test for next time
<tych0> yep
<tych0> that does it for me too
<tych0> oof.
<tych0> well, it probably won't be long before another one :)
<s10gopal> jsalisbury, 4.15.0-20-generic #21~lp1745646PatchFromBjorn SMP Wed May 2 is good , that means bug is fixed ?
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, That's good news.  That means upstream now knows what caused the bug and a proper fix is coming.
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, Thanks for testing!
<s10gopal> jsalisbury, can you please tell what skills i should learn to be like you ?
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, Your already on the way.  Reporting a bug, testing and getting a proper fix in is great!  There are many wiki pages specific to Ubuntu here that help:
<jsalisbury> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/
<s10gopal> jsalisbury, thx for giving me your valuable time , i know i was not good in reading documentation , but this bug taught me a lot of things and i can understand and apply them too
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, Thank you for following up and all the testing.  Without your help, this bug would still be unknown!
<jsalisbury> s10gopal, I'll continue to work with upstream a bit on this issue.  Once there is a proper fix upstream, we will apply it to the Ubuntu kernel.  All of the activity with upstream is also posted to the bug.
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-04
<leitao> cascardo, 
<leitao> On ppc64el kernel, we are seeing "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key". Do you know if something changed?
<leitao> mainly because now I see the unsigned kernels. 
<cascardo> leitao: hum, don't really know much about it
<cascardo> apw: ^
<apw> leitao, this would be because the primary binaries are now signed, they should be signed with the official key
<leitao> apw, that is why we have the signed and unsiged kernels?
<apw> leitao, we have unsigned packages because otherwise there is no delivery mechanism for test kernels (which are not signed)
<leitao> apw, let me ask a more silly question. What is the difference between signed and unsigned kernels? If I plan to use dkms, should I move to unsigned?
<apw> leitao, for ppc64el it all depends how enforced things are; in an efi world we would either load a personal key, or disable signature enforcement
<leitao> apw, how do I disable enforcement?
<apw> leitao, i am not sure i know the answer to that
<leitao> we rebuilt a custom kernel and now we see a lot of "PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key". If I disable enforcement, will it not happen?
<apw> is that built in a PPA ?
<apw> as those would be signed by the per PPA key
<apw> i am slightly confused, i assume there is something more amiss when the signature is present over when the image unsigned
<leitao> apw, no, we did a in-house custom built
<leitao> apw, I am wondering if we missed some step as adding our key somewhere.
<apw> previous images would have been completely unsigned, how is it behaving different ?
<apw> perhaps you could enumerate that for me in a bug so we can better understand
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-05
<White_Light> Is it possible to relax the dependency on the header files from openssl 1.1.0g to 1.0.2g? Currently 16.04 and 17.10 cannot install mainline header files
<apw> White_Light, presumably that dependency is there because the build related binaries in there are linked to openssl -- i assume that there is an abi break in the ssl library
<mamarley> Yes, there is definitely an ABI break between OpenSSL 1.0.x and 1.1.x.
<White_Light> that's a shame, I believe (relatively) a lot of people run those mainline builds on 16.04 and 17.10
<White_Light> wish there would have been a heads up about that breakage
<apw> White_Light, they are not really intended for anything other than testing, running them long term is not recommended
<apw> White_Light, the problem with later kernels is they need to be built with later packages, which cause issues on the older releases
<White_Light> apw, well they are a big reason why I stick to ubuntu, but I guess I'll just compile my own kernels now
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-05-06
<White_Light> I found someone hitting the same issues with the debian build scripts, acpidbg fails to build
<White_Light> https://gitlab.com/snippets/1713199
<White_Light> I'm on 16.04, and acpidbg is the only thing that fails during the build process, removing all references to acpidbg in 2-binary-arch.mk allows everything else to finish
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-04-30
<jeremy31> Can something be done to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtl8812au/+bug/1705820  The person reporting the bug also shows what is needed to fix it.  There must have been a change to dkms in Ubuntu 16.04 that caused it
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1705820 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "Wrong build when kernel upgrade (about kernel header path)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-05-02
<rbasak> It's been a while since I've seen a DKMS build failure presumably (not verified) due to kernel package changes or HWE kernels or suchlike.
<rbasak> bug 1783085
<ubot5`> bug 1783085 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "open-vm-tools-dkms 2:10.0.7-3227872-5ubuntu1~16.04.2: open-vm-tools kernel module failed to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer_deferrable’]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783085
<rbasak> How are these handled nowadays?
<apw> rbasak, they shoud be being caught in ADT and preventing our kernels releasing in principle
<apw> smb, ^
<smb> apw, rbasak, they normally should, have not yet looked at the matrix to verify, though. There is only one drawback which is new kernel versions becoming hwe(-edge). But from the mentioned version this is xenial which should not change that much
<smb> apw, so I looked at the adt page, the bug report is about hwe (4.15) kernel and those, and the adt matrix has neutral and fail which means likely it never worked since we got the 4.15 in xenial and as usual we have too much on our plates to get it all done
<apw> if it has never worked with hwe, that is a thing at least; meaning we might not have intended to make it work
<smb> apw, yeah, well we may have had good intentions...
<smb> just practically ...
<rbasak> smb, apw: thank you for looking! How should be triage the bug, set user expectations, etc?
<smb> rbasak, not quite sure... sounds like cpaelzer was talking to klebers about the same on a different channel
<smb> cpaelzer, I believe you said that open-vm-tools would normally be verified by someone else... 
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-05-03
<cpaelzer> smb: rbasak: hi - about open-vm-tools I might miss some of your conversation :-/
<cpaelzer> yes normally those things should have ADT tests for dkms (which just is a install)
<cpaelzer> when I picked up open-vm-tools we realized differently thou, this particular DKMS module had plenty of problems and wasn't needed
<cpaelzer> there is a successor in the upstream kernel for the vmxnet2 module
<cpaelzer> so later versions removed it anyway
<cpaelzer> dropped in 2:10.2.0-1 which due to the backporting of new versions should mean Xenial and later
<cpaelzer> yep, the bug report is using a new kernel and NOT the updated package 2:10.2.0-3~ubuntu0.16.04.1
<cpaelzer> let me answer there and close it as invalid
<cpaelzer> we didn't try to fix the further past e.g. didn't touch trusty
<cpaelzer> If you want we could add an adt test to the trusty package as lessons learned
<cpaelzer> answered the bug
<cpaelzer> klebers: ^^ FYI
<smb> cpaelzer, Ah that kind of explains why the ADT testing in Xenial does not care. And thus it did not raise any flags going forward. That bug report was pretty old too. If I remember that right about a year
<cpaelzer> yep smb
<jackpot51> Hello! I am looking to get a hardware quirk patch into the Ubuntu 18.04 HWE and 19.04 kernels. Here is the patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1827555
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1827555 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ALSA] [PATCH] Headset fixup for System76 Gazelle (gaze14)" [Undecided,New]
<sforshee> jackpot51: looks like there's a few things you need to do
<jackpot51> What's that?
<sforshee> the bug description needs to have sru justification added, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jackpot51> Ok, will do
<sforshee> the patch description itself needs to have a short description added, and since it doesn't look like it's upstream it should start with "UBUNTU: SAUCE: "
<sforshee> though you should also consider upstreaming the patch if possible
<sforshee> also please wrap the text in the commit message
<sforshee> and add a buglink and send to the kernel-team mailing list as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/StablePatchFormat
<jackpot51> Will do. I sent it upstream as well and will link to the upstream commit when it lands
<sforshee> jackpot51: I assume you have also already tested the patch, if so it would be helpful if you stated as much on the bug
<sforshee> perfect, thanks!
<jackpot51> I updated the description, how does it look?
<sforshee> that's great
<jackpot51> I updated the patch file, does it look better now?
<sforshee> jackpot51: much closer, it will still need the buglink and to have the summary prefixed with "UBUNTU: SAUCE: "
<sforshee> which indicates that it's a patch that isn't from upstream
<jackpot51> Ok, I get it now
<jackpot51> sforshee: how does this look? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1827555/+attachment/5261314/+files/system76_gaze14.patch
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1827555 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "[ALSA] [PATCH] Headset fixup for System76 Gazelle (gaze14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sforshee> jackpot51: almost. The subject should be rearranged slightly - "Subject: UBUNTU: SAUCE: [ALSA] Headset fixup for System76 Gazelle (gaze14)"
<sforshee> [PATCH] gets added when you send it
<sforshee> and the buglink should be:
<sforshee> BugLink: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1827555
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1827555 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "[ALSA] [PATCH] Headset fixup for System76 Gazelle (gaze14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sforshee> then it should be fine
<jackpot51> Ok, great! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1827555/+attachment/5261315/+files/system76_gaze14.patch
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1827555 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "[ALSA] [PATCH] Headset fixup for System76 Gazelle (gaze14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sforshee> looks good!
<jackpot51> Awesome! I will definitely have it formatted this way next time!
<sforshee> that all looks good to me
<sforshee> jackpot51: remember when you send the subject should specify the series you want the patch applied for
<sforshee> here's a recent example: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2019-May/100512.html
<jackpot51> Ok, I will do that
